# APL by Dec 2010!!!



## itismehmmkay (Nov 12, 2009)

[size=+2]*CHALLENGE ROLLCALL UPDATE:*[/size]
I'm currently not updating the rollcall list, but please feel free to thank this post to establish your participation; this challenge is open to anyone )​


Since we're starting the 2010 challenges and all. 

********UPDATED GUIDELINES*************​

_Ladies please do forgive me!!  I am oldschool around here and forgot that challenges have gotten extra real overtime   Thanks to the ladies who PM'ed me.   I did consult w/ SouthernStunner who started the 2009 challenge and I'll go ahead and take over for this one.  Here are the guidelines _



*MINI ASSESSMENT:*


 What are you doing for growth
 What are you _not_ going to do
 What length are you now?




*OFFICIAL GUIDELINES:*


 Keep everyone posted on your progress and Heaven forbid your setbacks. We are all here to learn and support one another.
 Post pictures as much as you want!!! Keep in mind that you MUST post at the end of each quarter as well.
 Be kind and support one another ladies. This will be challenging enough without the drama so keep the negativity to yourself. 


*End of each Session Posting Time*
_(Pictures must be posted on these dates)_
March 31
June 30
September 30
December 20​

I already did the mini assessment in the next post;  I'll add a rollcall to it too  

Man...here we go!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 12, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*
Daily washing
Keeping up w/ retouches & Texlax
((I did my last retouch myself w/ an applicator bottle...when I say that it was ultra-precise with no overprocessing!!!  Loved it)

Keep it in a headband (my protective style)

*What are you not going to do*

No cutting!!!


*What length are you now?*

Blunt-cut ear-length
(So yes APL in a year is a stretch, but I'm gonna push for it)
_I made an edit here too cause after really looking at my hair, I'm blunt-cut ear-length   So I'm starting there.  Really, I think I'd be fly w/ a nice head of blunt shoulder-length hair, but I'm going to shoot for APL.  I think I need ~9in or so to get there and we know that's possible in a year...we'll see _


*ROLLCALL*
_*(I'm currently not updating the list, but please feel free to thank post this post if you want to join) *)_​

itismehmmkay 
topnotch1010
Trinigal27
Chaosbutterfly
ELuv
Heavenly
QUEENJAMES231
justicefighter1913
Friggin' Licia
Djanae
Theresamonet
Honey-Dip
aprils13
Curltalk
Panamoni
Mattie26
renewmetoo
All4Tris
Nya33
shae101s
indiangirl313
mtmorg
twists
LongCurlz
IntheMix08
s1b000
Newtogrow
sjmurphy1
moonglowdiva
jennia21
Charzboss
tasha7239
lilymemories
Caramel Hottie UK 
Bettina 
Ms Rae 
maghreblover 
SistaSista 
teysmith 
20Something 
buddhas_mom 
indarican 
mswinky 
Mandy4610 
BrownEyez22 
TryaGAINpearl 
Evo-ny 
MondoDismo 
Demi 1974 
sparklebh 
momoftrips 
brownbean96 
esi.adokowa 
Missi 
ms_b_haven06 
Bnster
curlydrea
Olaysha
stellagirl76
stephluv
Cream Tee
lollyoo
Mz.Shug
ycammyy
lusciousladie07
supermodelsonya
Natural_tina
txcurly10
bahamababe242
Thann
purplepeace79
crvlnghair
Kitten45
manter26
ellcee34
CDiddy614
merilusmims
mzsophisticated26
wanji
hairaboutit
Miss AJ
MissTy
venusd
LovelyNaps26
LaidBak
jlh48047
goodmorningruby
Chocolate Girl
love.akihsoy
Conqueror_aka
Charlie555
DivaDava
LadyRaider
PerplexingComplex
*SkolarStar*
miss_cheveious
jalen0216 
amazing 
chasturner84
Vonnieluvs08
PDub
Shoediva
melodies815
stellagirl76
song_of_serenity 
jjones27
naturalpride
MsSonya
ladybuddafly 
spain4risha 
kandake


----------



## Eluv (Nov 12, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*
   2010 Braid Challenge
   DC weekly 
   Biotin 5000mcg

*What are you not going to do?* 
    No direct heat


*What length are you now?*
    SL


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 12, 2009)

What are you doing for growth

*Protective styling
Multi Vitamin and 1000mcg of Biotin
*

What are you not going to do

*No cutting

*
What length are you now?

*A little past SL*
__________________


----------



## kandake (Nov 12, 2009)

Is this the official APL 2010 Thread?
*
What are you doing for growth?
*

Nothing Special:
1.  Shampoo and Deep Condition once week.  Protein treatments as needed.
2.  Air dry and flat iron twice a month
3.  Rollerset twice a month
4.  Possibly give my hair a break and wear half-wigs a few months out of the year.
5.  Moisturize and seal as needed
6.  Relaxers at 8 wks or more.

*What are you not going to do?*

I'm not going to stress myself out about reaching this goal.
*
What length are you now?*

I'm currently neck length


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2009)

Count me in!


*What are you doing for growth*
*I'm going to try to stay in braids and follow the crown and glory method. Stay consistent with my vitamins, lots of water, and a healthy diet. Lots of DCing. I may start using growth aids again.*

*What are you not going to do*
*No cutting*


*What length are you now?*
*Uneven SL*


*UPDATE! Starting pics on post#531*


----------



## guudhair (Nov 12, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*
- Protective styles only (twistouts and buns)
- Ayurvedic rinses/washes only
- Stretch relaxers 16 wks

*What are you not going to do*
-Trim/cut
-Direct heat

*What length are you now?*
-In between SL and APL


----------



## Eluv (Nov 12, 2009)

Is this the official APL 2010 Thread?

If so, I can attached starting pics this weekend.


----------



## panamoni (Nov 12, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth
*-Weekly DC's
-Daily Moisturizing and sealing
-Protective Styling (bunning) ETA: w/ pins, etc. 

*What are you not going to do
*- Trim more than 4 times in the year
- Direct heat more than........10 times (probably a lot less, but who knows)

*What length are you now?* 
Full Shoulder Length


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 12, 2009)

i think i can def make this goal in 2010. count me in.

*what are you doing for growth?*-retain, retain, retain. PS, and sticking to the basics

*what are you not going to do?*-NOT GOING TO ANYONE'S SALON, ESP IF THEY HAVE AN ATTITUDE (sorry,  
 flashback. )

*what length are you now?*-SL

ETA starting pic:


----------



## kinkylyfe (Nov 12, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?- *Hair vitamins, growth aids: Megatek & WGC, DC weekly


*What are you not going to do?*
No direct heat w/o heat protection, stop buying a thousand products just to experiment


*What length are you now?  *
Neck length almost SL when stretched.


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Nov 12, 2009)

Im in...


*What are you doing for growth 
*rollersets n vits
* 

What are you not going to do
*allow my ends to get dry n scissor happy trims
* 

What length are you now?*
SL


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 12, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*
Protective styling at all cost so that i can retain


*What are you not going to do*
Be lazy with my regimen and try not to trim


*What length are you now?*[/QUOTE]
Longest area is apl but i need the sides to Catch up so thats what im working on


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Nov 12, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*

Nothing special. Just wash when needed. Keep my scalp oiled and my ends moisturized and sealed as much as possible. Oh and continue to protective style.

*What are you not going to do*

I will not be jumping on ANY bandwagons. I am sticking to what i know. I am to far into this hair game to suffer another setback. 

*What length are you now? *

I am BSB i believe but i won't know for sure until next month when i do my final length check for the year.

ETA: My hair is in layers. The shortest layer is shoulder length.


----------



## JMH1908 (Nov 12, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*
auryvedic oils, deep conditioning, co-washing, protective styling, cut down on using the flat iron and curling iron.


*What are you not going to do*
cut my hair, I tend to have a scissor problem as discussed in previous threads 


*What length are you now?*[/QUOTE]
between SL and APL.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Nov 12, 2009)

What are you doing for growth?
*Protective styling(halfwigs, buns, phony ponys), weekly DC,stretching texlax 10-12wks*


What are you not going to do?
*Trims(light dusting maybe), no buying growth aids I waste money because i am never consistent with applying them,*

What length are you now? 
*a little past SL, hopefully I can make APL before Dec*

Here is my starting pic, I need about 3 inches


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Nov 12, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*
Protective Styles. 
Weekly Wash & DC
MT/OCT at least 3 x's per week

*What are you not going to do*
No Salons for me. Im getting the most growth taking care of my own hair and going to mommy for trims..lol

*What length are you now?* 
Last i checked i was end of neck lenght slowing creeping to SL. Im on week 11 of a 16 week stretch. Ill have pics and a length then.

Is this an offical challenge? I wanted APL for this Dec. But I HAVE to have it by next year. 
__________________


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 12, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*
Wash and deep condition every week, continue with protective styles. Keep my ends moisturized and sealed with oil, keep my scalp oiled, always apply my moisturizer in sections to moisturize my entire head of hair.

*What are you not going to do?*
I am not going to: 
Flat iron often, blow dry unless I have to, stop using my favorite products just to try something else.  No more bandwagons of products, especially those that can give me protein overload. 

*What length are you now?* 

Shoulder length. Damn setback!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Nov 12, 2009)

What are you doing for growth?
Chlorella, biotin, multi-vitamin, flaxseed, protective styling


What are you not going to do?
no heat, not buy any new products(sticking to OYIN),trimming


What length are you now?
Shoulder length


----------



## Charz (Nov 12, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*

Low Manipulation

Wash once a week

Keep hair in twists, twistouts.

Avoid SSK by keeping hair streched with heat or twists

*What are you not going to do*

Let hair dry loose.


*What length are you now?*

SL in back NL in front


----------



## kandigyrl (Nov 12, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth
Protective styling
Stick to regimen
Find staples
Take vitamins daily
Growth Aides
HENNA


What are you not going to do
Cut/trim (dusting only)
Limit direct heat
Get lazy with regimen
 

What length are you now?
SL with layers- pic in siggy
*


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes yes yes!! this is my goal for 2009!! I want to be shoulder length unstretched and APL stretched by DEC 2010.



itismehmmkay said:


> Since we're starting the 2010 challenges and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 12, 2009)

What are you doing for growth

Nothing too special just being patient.  
Trying to avoid knots.


What are you not going to do
Wear too many wash and goes.  


What length are you now? 

I believe I am APL at the nape/back but I'm going to stay in this challenge until I'm APL all the way around.  I may also join the BSL challenge.  I'll see when I straighten for the Dec 2009 reveal.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 12, 2009)

boingboing said:


> *What are you doing for growth*
> 
> Nothing special. Just wash when needed. Keep my scalp oiled and my ends moisturized and sealed as much as possible. Oh and continue to protective style.
> 
> ...


 

Are you sure you're in the right challenge?


----------



## myhair84 (Nov 12, 2009)

what are you going to do for length:
-take vitamins
-drink 64+ oz of water
-exercise
-maintain healthy ends

what are you not going to do:
-lot of "out" hair styles
-heat!

what length are you now:

-past neck length


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 12, 2009)

Im in!!!

*What are you doing for growth?*
*Continue with protective stylin. Sew-In's and kinky twist..washing and DC'ing once a week. MN as a growth aid.* 

*What are you not going to do*
*While wearing kinky twist, redo my edges often, as I didnt so last time and lost my edges.*


*What length are you now?*
_*I am currently SL, on my way to APL..maybe by June 2010 (my bday month )* _


----------



## Ruby True (Nov 12, 2009)

What am I doing for growth
protective styles
cowash and DC twice a week
find staples
stick to a regimen

what am I not going to do
trim
use alot of  direct heat 
be lazy

what  length am I now
NL inching towards SL


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 12, 2009)

What am I doing for growth
protective styles
cowash and DC twice a week
stick to my regimen

what am I not going to do
trim
direct heat 

what length am I now
collar bone length


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 12, 2009)

Please count me in, I hope to have one more trim before the New Year to get rid of my damaged hair! Then it growing and retaining from there on!

What are you doing for growth?
Protective styling, twists &Buns, low manipulation
Trims to eliminate damage that is growing out
Hot oil treatments
Megatek
Deep Conditioning

What are you not going to do?
Avoid heat damage when straightening


What length are you now? 
Shoulder length


----------



## PinkyD (Nov 13, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?* 
1. Protective Styling ( 80% -100% Of the Time
2. Cowashing 1 - 2 times a week
3. Deep Conditioning at least once a week
4. Oiling Scalp 5-7 Days a Week with Massage (using: cocnut, almond,castor, grapeseed blend).
5. Mega-Tek oil mix for the Winter/Fall Mega-Tek Raw for the Spring/Summer (1 -3 X Per week)
6. Adding Moisture and sealing every night
7. Garlic Pills/ MultiVitamin/Hair Vitamins
8. Henna Mix every 6 weeks (or so)
9. Ayurvedic Teas 1 X Per week
10. Vermont Cocktails (Mixed with green tea) 1 x a Day

*What Won't I DO?*
1. No heat without the D/C and My Protectants
2. Over Trimming ( I will get one more good trim...im transitioning w/o BC)

*Current Length* 
Below SL/ SL in the front (the hair in the front was breaking)


----------



## mysoon2behair (Nov 13, 2009)

Count me in!!!...

*What are you doing for growth*

PS
Taking vitamins daily
Baggying
Deep Conditioning weekly if not more


*What are you not going to do*
Use heat 
Cut my hair

*What length are you now? *
SL


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't believe you missed SouthernStunner's thread last year.  That challenge is winding down so you're it for 2010. Many ladies are continuing from that challenge and will eventually check in here.  I think SS had two threads. The first asked for participants followed by  the "Official thread"  complete with a roll call of participants and the promise of prizes.  SS and the ladies really kept that thread active through the year.


----------



## MrsWatson (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm braided up right now. I co wash daily and moisturize daily. Before the braids I was bunning daily for about 3 months. This should help me get these last couple of inches. I'll take the braids out on Dec. 6. If I hit APL, I'll post pics. 

ETA: I was about 4 inches from APL in August. I'm also exercising daily, eating properly and taking multivitamins.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 14, 2009)

What are you doing for growth

protective styling with weaves & braids
What are you not going to do
relax or cut

What length are you now? 
an inch past my collar bone


----------



## blacksapphire (Nov 14, 2009)

What are you doing for growth?
ayurvedic powders
stretching relaxers 9wks or more
protective styling
DC twice a week
air dry or rollerset
moisturize scalp and hair 3x a week
take multivitamins and other supplements(later down in the year)


What are you not going to do?

not use direct heat more than once a month
no trimming (might dust as needed)


What length are you now?
NL


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Nov 16, 2009)

What are you doing for growth
Crown and Glory (Braids, Kinky Twists)/ Protective Syles (Half Wigs, Full Wigs)
Stretching Relaxers 6 months
Growth Aids (MT, MN, JBCO)

What are you not going to do
Use Excessive Heat (only flat iron on relaxer day)

What length are you now? 
SL


----------



## maxineshaw (Nov 20, 2009)

I want in!


*What are you doing for growth?

*Protective styling
Keeping my hair oiled (specifically my scalp and ends)
Being consistent with products
Taking my vitamins 
Low manipulation*
*_Might take progress pics_*
 
What are you not going to do?

*
Wear my hair loose more than once every few weeks
*


What length are you now?*

My hair is at the base of my neck.


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 20, 2009)

I plan to be APL before the end of 2010 so help me God. 


What are you doing for growth? I have a pretty good regiment now so I am confident that I am on the right track. I was still tweaking my regiment because I lost a few hairs here and there last year and was thrown off by a tight cornrow that spoilt a bit of my edge. Protective styling!!!!!!!!!!!Spray mist with Aloe Juice and water and sealed with olive/honey balm and jojoba oil. 


What are you not going to do? No cutting!!!!!Stop washing my hair every week (will now go to three weeks)!!!!No heat!!!!!


What length are you now? The entire back is a little below SL. Waiting for the rest of the hair to catch up.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## tomnikids3 (Nov 20, 2009)

What are you doing for growth?

Using and sticking with a product line that seems to be working for me, namely Joico.
Taking Biotin, and Omega 3 and 6 oil
Low manipulation
Sleep on silk pillowcases, (husband doesnt like me to wear a scarf in bed, go figure) 
Using coconut oil to moisturize, especially on my ends
protective style at least 3x's a week.

What are you not going to do?
use products without SLS
wont use flat or curling iron more than 1x a week.

What length are you now?

below my neck

My routine:

Once a week, use a chaleting Shampoo then moisturizing shampoo
Hydrating conditioner every week
1x every other week use a reconstructor
I will wear it out from saturday to Tuesday and give it a rest the rest of the week in a bun or a twist.


----------



## SistaSista (Nov 20, 2009)

I want to join.

*What are you doing for growth
*Stick to my regimen, wash/dc weekly; Apply castor oil weekly; Biotin; Keep hair well moisturized; protective styling

*What are you not going to do
No cutting; Not too much heat

What length are you now?*
SL


----------



## Krymsonkween (Nov 20, 2009)

itismehmmkay said:


> Since we're starting the 2010 challenges and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SL baby


----------



## KrystalClear (Nov 20, 2009)

For growth i am taking biotin and hair skin and nail vitamins.
I am going to wet/damp bun and leave my hair alone.
Clarify once a month to remove buildup off of my scalp.

That's pretty much it.

Keep it simple!


----------



## GeauXavi (Nov 20, 2009)

What are you doing for growth? 
-DC once a week
-co-wash once a week
-start taking a multi-vitamin, cycles of biotin/horsetail/omega 3
-try to experiment with quick-weaves and half-wigs for protective styling.

What Won't I DO?
-Stop trimming/dusting my hair...I will, however, increase the time between them...about every 12-16 weeks
-go to the salon excessively
-get my hair cut by a professional stylist
-keep cutting my hair for style purposes

Current Length 
between chin length and neck length


----------



## Charlie555 (Nov 21, 2009)

What am I doing for growth:

braid outs, buns, half wigs & experiment with roller sets
vitamins: fish oil, biotin, B complex, garlic supplements
co wash when needed
MN mixture added every other day

what am I not going to do

trim more than necessary 
excessive heat 
salon visits

what length am I now

SL


----------



## Diamond125 (Nov 21, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*

wash, dc 2x week - no sulfates
stretch relaxer 10 - 12 weeks (or longer)
moisturize, steam, baggy
wear proctective styles like twist outs and braid outs
stick with products i like and that work for me

*What are you not going to do?*
no cutting, no direct heat, no PJing

*
What length are you now? *
NL


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 21, 2009)

Is this the official thread? If so..I'm in.

*What are you doing for growth
*

Drinking a lot of water.
Protective styling.
Search and destroy dusting.
Long term stretching.
Keep that porosity/shedding/breakage in check.
* 
What are you not going to do
*

Use frequent direct heat/over manipulate.
Experiment often.
Trim heavily.
* 

What length are you now?*
It's hard to say. I'd guess a little past shoulder with layers.

ETA: I am stretching until January, so I will post a starting pic after my touch up.
Happy hair growing!


----------



## Nya33 (Nov 21, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*
CO washing, using my roux pc
Clarify once  month 
Deep condition every week with heat
Rollersetting/wrapping
Mega tekking when i remember!
Excersing

Take my biotin, iron, garlic and vit b.
Scalp massages

Using protien as needed
Be patient and stick to my regimen
Continue stretching relaxers 12+ wks

*What are you not going to do
*Use excessive direct heat
Trim unnecessarily
No more jumping on bandwagons. 
*

What length are you now?* 
Shoulder length


----------



## Foufie (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh yeah I am in! I not even at SL yet but i am totally aiming for APL by the end of 2010

*What are you doing for growth*
Crown and Glory Method (2010 Braid Challenge)
Bunning (as soon as it is long enough, in between braids)
Hair Vitamin Supplements
Protein Treatments (in between braids)
DC w/ Lekair Cholesterol (once a week)
Keeping hair moisturized

*What are you not going to do
*
No heat (except blowdrying before braids)
No changing routines for the sake of PJism
No trimming except Jan and May

*What length are you now?*
Neck Length


----------



## supermodelsonya (Nov 21, 2009)

What are you doing for growth 

Hide my hair...


What are you not going to do

Stop hiding my hair

What length are you now?

Hovering around SL...not really sure. Haven't done a length check since May 09?


----------



## Americka (Nov 21, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth
*

low manipulation including washing weekly or bi-weekly
dc'ing and HOTs weekly or bi-weekly
supplements (HNS, Biotin, Vitamin E, Horsetail, Omega 3)
increase water intake
increase time between relaxers
* 
What are you not going to do
*

buying products when I have proven staples
direct heat more than weekly or bi-weekly
trim more than 4 times a year
* 
What length are you now?*


full shoulder length as of today, but relaxing on Wednesday...will be back to update


----------



## maghreblover (Nov 21, 2009)

amma try to get this

What are you doing for growth- erm, braids to help retain, and other protective styles when out of braids

What are you not doing-
No cutting or trimming, probably never will

What length are you- collarbone/ somewhere between sl and apl

starting pic attached


----------



## lizzyb168 (Nov 21, 2009)

itismehmmkay said:


> Since we're starting the 2010 challenges and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Answers are above


----------



## Marie_Star (Nov 21, 2009)

What are you doing for growth?

wash and deep condition 1xweek
moisturise every other day with shea butter
braids every other fortnight
flat ironing for the rest of the time (still can't put them down )

What are you not going to do?
be lazy


What length are you now? 
shoulder length


----------



## CaliDiamond (Nov 21, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*
Vitamins, excercise, and Scalp Massage/Health Challenge 2010, Low-Mani

*What are you not doing*
No trimming
Over-manipulation

*What length are you?*
Neck Length
http://public.fotki.com/ThickChick/october-2009/length-check-no-2/snapshot-20091030-14.html


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 21, 2009)

*What are you doing for RETENTION:*
*Bunning 90% of the time (twist-outs & bantu knot-outs when I get board)*
*Moisturizing & sealing daily*
*No direct heat except for length checks every 6 months*
*Sticking to my reggie*
*Self TRIMS (<1/2") every 6 months in an attempt to maintain my blunt cut.*
*Co-washing*

*What are you not going to do:*
*No direct heat*
*No bandwagons*
*No stylists*
*No trimming in between *
*No Poo*

*What length are you now?*
*SL*
*Dec '09*


----------



## kandake (Nov 21, 2009)

Thick&Fine said:


> *What are you doing for growth?*
> Vitamins, excercise, and Scalp Massage/Health Challenge 2010, Low-Mani
> 
> *What are you not doing*
> ...



Our hair is about the same length  My length is in my avatar.  Its curled in that pic so it looks a little shorter.


----------



## CaliDiamond (Nov 21, 2009)

We can do it Kandake!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Nov 21, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?
*Exercising
Protective Style (bun in my ava) and wig in my siggy
Moisturizing Daily
Less Shampooing (bi weekly)
*

What are you not going to do
*No excessive cutting/dusting
No over styling of my hair.

* 
What length are you now?
*sides are a lil past chin length the back is shoulder length


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 21, 2009)

I need to join this, because I do not foresee myself making APL this year. 

What are you doing for growth:

I'm not doing much for growth...just taking Biotin, Chlorella, Spirulina, and Acai. I'm also massaging Jamaican Black Castor Oil into my scalp about twice a week, not so much for length, but for thickness, because that's where I'm really lacking.

For retention, I'll be stretching my relaxers, keeping my ends well moisturized and sealed, protectively styling with buns and maybe senegalese twists in the future, simplifying my reggie, streamlining my products, keeping my hands out of my hair, and manipulating it less. 


What are you not going to do

I am not going to worry about or stalk my hair...a watched pot never boils and all that.
   I am also not going to jump onto any bandwagons, go to a stylist for a trim, try out a ton of new products, get discouraged, or become too lazy with my hair. No setbacks in 2010. 

What length are you now?

I can claim full shoulder length now...I'll need about one inch to get to APL, and about 3 inches to get to full APL. I'm going to shoot for APL by March, and full APL by June. 

ETA:


----------



## kinkipt_85 (Nov 21, 2009)

*what are you doing for growth?*

I'll braid my hair in box braids/ two strand-twists
I'll spritz with a concoction of distilled water and glycerin everyday (AM & PM).
I'll seal my hair ends with castor oil.
I'll take MSM, Biotin, Vit B, Multi, Horsetail, Flax Oil, and inositol daily.
I'll co-wash about 2 times a week with Suave.
I'll deep condition once a week with J/A/S/O/N/S.
I'll cover my hair at night with a satin scarf 
I'll massage my scalp daily
I'll wear protective styles 90% of the time

*what are you not going to do?*

No trimming/cutting of hair
No direct heat
No Poo

*What length are you now?*

SL


----------



## Bettina (Nov 21, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth *

Nothing really ---I understand now that nothing will make my already growing hair grow... (if that makes any sense)  I will however retain my length with sew in weaves, senegalese twist and braids. I'm really trying to protective style my way there and keep it oh so simple. 

*What are you not going to do*

I will not flat iron my hair  (very tempting to see my hair swing)

*What length are you now?*

I am brushing the top of my SHOULDERS!!!! (yippeee it feels so good to say that)


----------



## PaleoChick (Nov 21, 2009)

I am so in...

*What are you doing for growth?*
Regimen outside


 Shampoo with shampoo bar or diluted Dr. Bronner peppermint/ACV mix *and* dc weekly with: mayo/egg yolks/ayurvedic powder/JBCO
Dc with heat only
Braid hair using scalp grease (coconut oil or njoi herbal dressing) and wear wig
Rebraid as needed
Co-wash 4x week with TJ Nourish in braids
Cover nightly with satin bonnet
Do this until my hair looks like the attachment (it would be pressed, I am staying napptural forever); no red color, but you see my goal...
Regimen inside


Use my herbal tea vitamin blend (see blog for recipe) in lieu of pills.
Take CoQ10, fish oil, and probiotics in addition to herbal tea.
Green applesauce every other day.
Exercise 4x weekly, beginning to train for distance run.
Stay on my crackhead challenge.
 *
What are you not going to do?*


 No direct heat!
 No trimming!
 No harsh chemicals!
No dry combing!
No growth aides!
 
*What length are you now?*

SL, but not for long...

*Why am I doing this challenge?*
My hair used to be the length in the thumbnail when my mom was helping me take care of it. When she quit, so do I, and so did my hair. I know it can be this long AND healthy again, because it was before. People think I am nuts to rock the wig, but until I can bun and make it look fly; I will be away from open flame and wigged up. Go hard or go home!
Blessings. 
SD


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 21, 2009)

What are you doing for growth

*Bunning
OCT
Supplements*


What are you not going to do

*Hopefully *** it all up*


What length are you now? 

*SL, but I am long term transitioning and I dont plan on cutting for a while*


----------



## aprils13 (Nov 21, 2009)

What are you doing for growth

Wash and condish once a week and dc with protein every other week.  
Protective styles such as twists and twist outs
I want to bun on stretched hair but I'm not sure how well that will look.  
Trim three times in 2010.  
Use heat properly.


What are you not going to do

No more wng's
Not get lazy 
Go out looking for new products when I have staples and a good reggie.


What length are you now?
I'm sl.  I would love to reach apl by July.  I have about 4 to 4.5 inches before I reach it.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm joining!! I wanted to be APL this year, but I can't seem to stop trimming, but doing so has been for the best 

*What are you doing for growth?*
Applying castor oil every other day along with Ovation Cell Therapy. It's working well!!

*What are you not going to do
*
*Go without trimming. It doesn't help. I've learned that after almost 2 years. 
*Measure my hair monthly. I'd like to be surprised by June.

*What length are you now?* 
Let's not go there. I'm actually a little below shoulder length, but the layers...the layers are EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 21, 2009)

itismehmmkay said:


> Since we're starting the 2010 challenges and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 * Back at shoulder, which is what I originally thought I was. I didn't know I was APL (well on my left side and in the back) until I got it pressed. It was nice while it lasted. To be honest, though, it looked busted! Just raggedy, so my mom cut it back up to just past the top of my shoulder... and it is STILL uneven in places. IDK what really happened (stress, weaves, wigs, puff); it most likely was the afro/pony puffs I wore. *

*But it will not happen again. I promise this to myself!*


----------



## ycammyy (Nov 22, 2009)

I would like to join.

What are you doing for growth?

Washing, dc and protein tx weekly
PS (Twist)
vitamins
hair growth aids (oils)
dinking my way to waistlength hair

What are you not going to do?

Trimming my hair

What length are you now?
nl to sl


----------



## phenomenalkei (Nov 22, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*
Will try out megatek, and practice healthy hair habits (co wash, dc, no heat, massage scalp nightly, protective style)
*
What are you not going to do? *
No direct heat, and no more visits to the salon (I’m taking control of my hair)

*What length are you now?*
Damaged NL


----------



## Ang3l_23 (Nov 24, 2009)

What are you doing for growth 
1. Protective styles 90-100% of the time with wearing the styles 2 weeks at a time.
2. Henna every 6 weeks
3. Drinking 32oz of water everyday
4. Eating healthy foods and laying off junk foods
5. Taking my multivitamin (especially since I have iron-deficient anemia)
6. Low manipulation
7. Deep conditioning every 2 weeks with dominican products only
8. Staying natural!!!
9. Checking hair length 1x a month for picture to track my hair journey only

What are you NOT going to do 
1. No trims or cuts or dusting!
2. No direct heat (only heating cap for my deep conditions only)
3. No jumping on product bandwagons
4. No constant hair length checks (I refuse to allow my hair to take up all my precious time! KISS!)

What length are you now? 
SL (when hair is stretched for the back half) and NL (when front half is stretched)


----------



## LaFaraona (Nov 25, 2009)

I am in. I think I finally found what works for my hair. Now I have to stick to it.

*What are you doing for growth*
I won't be doing anything special or different that I have been doing so far. (Why fix what is not broken. I will continue to do 2-strand twists most of the time. Co-washes. Use as much natural products such as oils and powders as I can. Moisterize my hair every 3/4 days. Be patient when detangling and doing my hair. No combing dry hair.

*What are you not going to do*
No trimming and cutting

*What length are you now? *
My hair is between chin lenght and SL


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 25, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*
 KISS
henna/wash/DC once per week and twist hair, and cowash in between
be consistent
less manipulation


*What are you not going to do?*
no hair cut, no heat, 


*What length are you now? *
1 inch past neck length


----------



## SILKY22 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm in !!!!!!

*What are you doing for growth
*
*-*Protective styles (buns, french braids, halfwigs)
-continue weekly washes
-stretching my relaxers 14-16 wks

*What are you not going to do
-cut/use alot of heat

What length are you now?*
Past SL not quite APL


----------



## ladybuddafly (Nov 25, 2009)

I am all over this challenge!
*What are you doing for growth
**Moisturize, moisturize, moisturize, and moisturize some more!
*Steam monthly
*Cowash and DC weekly
*Continue to drink lots of water
*Exercise
*Baby the crown, edges, and ends
*Wig it for most of winter and spring

*What are you not going to do
**Be lazy about my hair care
*Buy cheap or harsh products (We’re worth more than that!)

*What length are you now?*
NL unstretched and a little past SL stretched


----------



## Beekay305 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm IN!

What are you doing for growth?
-Co-wash and deep condition twice a week
-shampoo once a week
-light protein treatments bi-weekly
-moisturize and seal
-wear a wig often

What are you not going to do?
-cut
-direct heat.

What length are you now? Back is soulder length, everything is uneven nape length.[/COLOR]


----------



## lady_godiva (Nov 25, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*

Protective styles mixed with crown and glory
Protein shakes
Puritan Pride Hair Vitamins

*What are you not going to do*

No cutting!!!
Very little heat. 

*What length are you now?*

Shoulder length


----------



## MzLady78 (Nov 28, 2009)

itismehmmkay said:


> I'm in!
> 
> 
> *What are you doing for growth: probably a lot of sew ins, braids, other protective styles. Making sure I take care of my hair when in weaves/braids, which is something I've been bad with in the past.
> ...


 *Below is my starting pic. *


----------



## wish4length (Nov 28, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?
*drinking more water
more exercise and breaking a sweat when i do
protecting my ends at all cost
and adding more and more moisturizer 
*What are you not going to do?* 
I'm going to stop going to bed on a cotton pillow case


*What length are you now?*

I have no idea...maybe SL....


----------



## Solitude (Nov 28, 2009)

*I'm not sure if I'll hit my APL mark by the end of December, so I'll join this challenge, too, just to be safe. 

What are you doing for growth

Rollersetting, DCing with every wash (1-2x per week), focusing on the health of my scalp, and upping the moisturizing of my ends. I need to spend some time on PSing, too....

What are you not going to do

Blowdry & flatiron!!!!!  I'm going to blowdry my roots if necessary, but I'm going to put the flat iron away for a few months. 


What length are you now?*

*About 1 to 1 1/2 inches from APL.....I suffered a set back from flat ironing. I may trim in January to even things out .*


----------



## hothair (Nov 28, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth *Stick to my regimen*


What are you not going to do *Cut *


What length are you now?* Hopefully now SL


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

I am so excited to join the challenge with you. I am ready to Grow!!

*What are you doing for growth?*
- Moisturizing my ends nightly
- Weekly Deep Conditioning for 30 min Minimum
- Trim 2X in 2010
- Stretch Relaxers for 6 months at a time
- Protein/Moisture Balance
- Baggy Bun 1 out of every 4 weeks
- Find Friends with same hair length & Goals to keep inspired
- Sleep with Satin Cap, Pillow, or something to protect my hair from cotton friction. 
- Treat my hair like silk

*What are you not going to do*
- **Try not to*** Measure my hair every week and watch it like a hawk
- Apply direct heat to my ends

*What length are you now?*
- Healthy Blunt Shoulder Length (Clavicle)
- 3 Months two weeks post relaxer


----------



## Mz.Shug (Nov 30, 2009)

What are you doing for growth

Stickto my current reggie.
LESS HEAT more rollersets and bunning.
Baby my ends.
CONTINUE MY TRANSITION TO NATURAL!
Trim every 6 months. 

What are you not going to do
I will not forget to put on my silk scarf before calling it a night. 
I will not use any form of heat w/o protectant.
Get any weaves....I am going to learn how to properly take care of my own hair.

What length are you now?
Neck length with layers


----------



## simplyconfident (Nov 30, 2009)

What are you doing for growth?
Vitamins
Surge 14
Low manipulation

What are you not going to do?
Trimming more than 3 times this year
Direct heat no more than every 4 weeks if that

What length are you now?
2 inches from full APL

I was also in the APL in 2009 challange but didn't make it but I'm very happy to join you ladies in this one.


----------



## PinkyD (Dec 1, 2009)

I Think I found a great protein/moisture balance. I loooooove AO White Camelia + Phillip B Conditioning Cream Rinse concentrated on the ends. This should help me along to APL!


----------



## SmartyPants (Dec 1, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth

Stretching relaxers.
Washing and DC twice a week.
Bunning.
 
What are you not going to do

Absolutely no trims until I reach full APL!!!!!
No Direct heat.

What length are you now?*

*Almost SL (SL when soaking wet).*


----------



## back2relaxed (Dec 2, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*
My new simple regi(using mostly Keracare products)
Wash 1x/wk w/KC hydrat/deta poo or color treated poo
Aphogee 2 min Condition
DC w/Humecto or Color treated Con(KC)
Leave ins-Chi Silk Infusion, Jane Carter Leave in, Lacio Lacio
Style:Blowdry/Flat Iron(last 4 wks of stretch), Airdry/Hooded Dry/Rollerset, Twistout, Bun/Phony Pony
Stretch Relaxer at least 10 wks(goal is 12)
Moisturize 2x/day w/KC Cream Moisturizer, sealing w/JC leave in, coconut or olive oil, or Lenzi's Request
Oil scalp w/Lenzi's Request after each wash.


*What are you not going to do*
Use heat weekly...tried it this fall, hair doesn't like.  I will use heat every other week...and bun/phony pony, twistout, rollerset the opposite week



*What length are you now?* 

1.5-2 inches away from APL at the most.


----------



## HairBella08 (Dec 2, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*
DC Weekly
Protective styles 
Hair vitamins
Issue moisture/Protein balance

*What are you not going to do*
do any excessive trimming
check my hair everyday for growth or stress about it growing

*What length are you now?*
SL


----------



## Taina (Dec 2, 2009)

*
What are you doing for growth*
Nothing extraordinary :
- Co-wash every day
- High protein diet
- Excersice 6x/week
- DC twice a week
- Mositurize every day
*
What are you not going to do*
- Not jump into any bandwagon
- Not use growth aids, i never aply them to my hair, and i just loose my money
*
What length are you now? *
I currently have 3 inches in a TWA. I don't know if i could get full APL by december 2010, actually what i want is to grow my hair out and get the support to do that. If i could reach NL or SL or whatever, will be fine by me.

This is the only growth challenge i found, so that's why i jumped in.


----------



## ellehair (Dec 2, 2009)

count me IN!

what are you doing for growth?-Sticking to what I have been doing.. I have been retaining most of my growth if not all. Growth aides, vits, washing 1x weekly, cowashing 1x weekly, 3-4x weekly in the summer months, DC'ing weekly and leaving my hair ALONE - hiding under wigs..

What are you not going to do? - USE HEAT.. Only Use heat at touch up time which is 4 times a year.

what length are you now?-SL


----------



## Ganjababy (Dec 2, 2009)

Count me in. I was in the AP by Dec challenge but thats not happening for this year.

*What are you doing for growth
-Bunning, co wash, DC, low manipulation, vitamins and supplements

What are you not going to do
-cut, overmanipulate, forget to take my vits and supplements


What length are you now? *
SL


----------



## PrissyMiss (Dec 2, 2009)

What are you doing for growth?
Focusing on moisture retention
Cowashing everyday
Doing a 6 month stretch- currently in the 3rd month 
Deep conditioning 2 times a week
Bunning until March 1st

What are you not going to do?
Bandwagons
Wear my hair out. It's in a weird in-between stage, and I realize if I continue to wear it out I will become frustrated and cut it.

What length are you now? 
Collar Bone length
__________________


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you, OP, for starting this!  I have been thirsty for a challenge.

What are you doing for growth?
Co-wash 1-2x/wk; clarify as needed.
DC 1-2x/wk
Keep using Nexxus (love those ceramides!)
Personal no heat challenge (not really, since I do a length check every month, but saying it helps keep from od'ing with it, lol)
Healthy diet, drink more water
HOT's

What are you not doing?
Being rough with my hair when it rebels
Wear it out too often, not for fear of cutting it, but because I know for a fact that I'll dry out my ends, and I'm not really good with sealing yet

What length are you now
I'm not sure, I guess collar-bone, but the whole crown area broke off (from a weave), so that's really my main concern atm.

eta: I forgot to mention, I will be one of the few actively trimming during this challenge, cuz I gotta get rid of these scraggly ends.


----------



## LongCurlz (Dec 3, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*
protective styling, deep condition 2x per week, moisture daily

*What are you not going to do?*
Not going to use so much heat


*What length are you now?*
Shoulder length

Hopefully I can make APL by August 2010


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 3, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth
*washing and Dcing 2x a week and using the correct moisturizer
* 
What are you not going to do
*no trims or cuts whatsoever
* 
What length are you now?*
shoulder


----------



## DaRKNLuVLy (Dec 3, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*


Low manipulation styles
clarify, DC, and co-wash once a week
growth aid everyday (alternate between sulfur mix and MT)
HSN and MSM vitamins

*What are you not going to do?*


use heat more than once a month
I'll try not to be so rough with my hair

*What length are you now?*

SL


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 3, 2009)

Count me in !

What are you doing for growth?
Taking part in the "Weave it up challenge" for 2010 as a low manipulation /protective style
Deep conditioning once a week
Massaging scalp Twice a week for at least 10 minutes with Ayurvedic/ Essential Oils
Massaging oils into edges 3/4 times a week
Start making/ Mixing up my own natural hair products/ Use more natural products
Continue Vits - Multi + MSM + Fish Oils + Probiotics


What are you not going to do?
Relax (transitioning)
Use direct heat (I already don't do this)


What length are you now?
Neck length (grazing shoulder length)
I plan to reach APL by 31 December 2010


----------



## katblack (Dec 3, 2009)

Count me in.



*What are you doing for growth? *

-I am messaging my scalp atleast 2-3 times a week.
-Moisturizing with shea butter and coconut oil.

*What are you not going to do?* 

-Not going to wash daily.


*What length are you now?* 

-I am at shoulder length stretched


----------



## brownbean96 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm so in .  Reaching APL in 2010 was all ready my goal - glad for the thread

*What are you doing for growth?*

*low manipulation* - only wash my hair every two weeks.  Twist sets       usually last a week before I need to wet (not wash) and reset - or forgoe wetting and rock a twist out pin up and then a puff for the remainder of the two weeks.
*DC with Steam* - every two weeks with Alter Ego (love it)!
*Vitamins/Supplements* - Biotin, Folic Acid and Fish Oil.  Looking to introduce BioSil.  I hear so many great things about it.  
*For Edges** (I suffered hair lost from micro braids & the left side of my hair is much thinner then the right)* - Hair Fertilizer by Organic Root Stimulator (edges), Hair Food by Joyce Williams (all over but specifically for left side, JBCO (edges, left side), Aloe Vera Gel (edges).  

I have to tell you, I've had some noticeable success with my hair filling in on the left side!   Unfortunately since I use so many products I can't tell you which is helping the mosterplexed.  I haven't had as much success with my edges - mainly because I'm not consistent

*What are you not going to do?*
Trim or use a lot of heat.  I haven't flat ironed since the end of the summer and don't plan on it anytime soon.  At least until I get the flat iron I want (H2Pro since Runway is no longer an option)


*What length are you now?*
Layered Shoulder length.  I'm really optimistic about reach APL by June 2010


----------



## jazzyto (Dec 3, 2009)

In it to win it!!
What are you doing for growth? 

-JBCO on wash days.
-B&B scalp oil when needed
- hair/skin Vitamin/multi/biotin/fish oil

What are you not going to do? 

-Use heat more than 2x per month


What length are you now? 

SL


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 3, 2009)

deleted...


----------



## PerplexingComplex (Dec 3, 2009)

itismehmmkay said:


> Since we're starting the 2010 challenges and all.



*What are you doing for growth

*I'll work on retention.  I will have my hair in hidden for the majority of the year, so I don't get the urge to clip my progress.  
* 

What are you not going to do

*cut it
*
What length are you now?*


http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac18/mimi0789/SNC00050.jpg

After I took this pic I cut about(possibly more) an inch off to make the ends neat.  

I'm joining this challenge to give me a good reason not to cut my hair.  I've come to the conclusion that I am scissor happy.  Everytime my hair reaches a certain point, I cut it back down. I'm determined to be full (or really close to full) apl by the end of 2010.  If I can resist cutting.


----------



## Taina (Dec 3, 2009)

Isn't it better if we post our starting pictures? And what about the rules? do we have to post a picure every end of the month or how are we gonna now the progress for the others?


----------



## briana87 (Dec 3, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*
Wash and DC once a week
Moisturize daily
Protective styles
Dust ends every couple of weeks

*What are you not going to do*
Get major trims
Give up


*What length are you now?*
About half an inch below shoulders in back; collar bone in front


----------



## tasha7239 (Dec 6, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*

*Washing and DCing once a week*
*Cowashing every two days*
*Trying to learn what is best for my hair*

*What are you not going to do?*
*No heat*
*Try to to get lazy and fall off*
*Get mad and  cut it all off

What length are you now?* 
*So close to shoulder length I can taste it*


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 6, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*
-Work out 4-5 days a week
-drink more water and eat healthier 
-do more hot oil treatments
-protective style as usual

*What are you not going to do?*
Be lazy on the weekends and skip moisturizing and sealing my hair 
Friday and saturday (bad habit of mine)

*What length are you now?*
Uneven shoulder length

*I'll post a starting picture after my next touch up this month

**HHG Ladies **


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 6, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth
**I stretch relaxers and take vitamins.*
*I will continue with a kiss reggie.*
*That is all.

What are you not going to do
Use growth aids.*

*What length are you now?* 
*SL*


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 7, 2009)

Do y'all want to post starting pics? I think it would me more encouraging if we do.... I see some of us did but the majority didn't.


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 7, 2009)

I plan on posting starting pics, but I'm going to wait until the end of December.


----------



## FAMUDva (Dec 7, 2009)

What are you doing for growth (_really retention, I'm doing nothing special for growth_)
moisturize, moisturize, moisturize!

What are you not going to do
skip trims when I need them; jump on bandwagons; buy 50-11 products

What length are you now?

Collar bone length (about 2 inches past shoulder length)

My goal is to be BSB (stretched) by next fall.
__________________


----------



## aprils13 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll post pics next week, hopefully.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll post as soon as I can figure out this webcam!!!


----------



## curlydrea (Dec 8, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?* Weekly Aphogee. Bunning. Twist extensions. Finger combing. 


*What are you not going to do?* Touch the Scissors


*What length are you now?* Layered Neck/Shoulder length


ETA: Should we be posting starting pics??


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 8, 2009)

curlydrea said:


> *What are you doing for growth?* Weekly Aphogee. Bunning. Twist extensions. Finger combing.
> 
> 
> *What are you not going to do?* Touch the Scissors
> ...


----------



## Newtogrow (Dec 8, 2009)

topnotch1010 said:


> Do y'all want to post starting pics? I think it would me more encouraging if we do.... I see some of us did but the majority didn't.


 
maybe start a new thread (spin off) to include pics and updates.


----------



## teysmith (Dec 8, 2009)

count me in!!

*What are you doing for growth*
MN, WHG oil, protective styling, long stretches,braids, deep conditioning, frequent washes, hot oil treatments, egg treatments vitamins,& protein shakes

*What are you not going to do*
use a lot of heat, sleep without a satin scarf, get discouraged or Get lazy!!

*What length are you now?* 

NL


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 8, 2009)

come me in!! i'm hoping to reach full APL by April/May!!! I'm currently between SL/APL


----------



## buddhas_mom (Dec 8, 2009)

Is this the real challenge? If so I would like to join. I am about 2-3 inches from Apl. I will be deep conditioning once a week, coconut hot oil treatments once a week, trims every 3 months. I won't be using growth aids, no special hair vitamins, and I won't be using a million different products this year. Hopefully I'll make it to apl by march. Crossing my fingers. 

Are we posting starting pics? Are there any rules?


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 8, 2009)

I am not sure if we are posting in this thread or another.
Here is my Starting pic. I hope to be APL by my anniversary June2010

​Dec5th
​


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 8, 2009)

Newtogrow said:


> maybe start a new thread (spin off) to include pics and updates.


 
Hmmm, that could be a good idea. I'm going to pm the op and see what she wants to do. I don't want to just come in and take over her thread.

I want this thread to be as good as the APL 2009 thread!


----------



## wish4length (Dec 8, 2009)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> Dec5th


 GREAT idea


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 8, 2009)

wish4length said:


> GREAT idea


 
thanks, I wish I would have thought of doing it for my other challenge of 3inches by Dec31st. I have a growth shirt but APL is a little deceiving since it fits big on me. I used some clips to hold the ruler in place at the hairline


----------



## ellehair (Dec 8, 2009)

I will have my starting picture after I relax which will be after Xmas.  i'm in Cornrows now, so I have to wait..


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 8, 2009)

Here ya go! My starting pic. Kinda crappy but hey it's my 1st time.


----------



## Taina (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, so here are my starting pictures. As i said before, i'm not sure to reach APL by 2010, but i want to know how much can i reach in one year. I took those pics today, like 3 hours ago.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Dec 9, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*
Protective Styles, maintain moisture/protein balance, and MN here and there


*What are you not going to do*
I am not going to give up until i reach my goal.


*What length are you now? *
i am NL. I know APL by next year will be hard to acheive, but i"d rather set the bar extremely high and feel great about how close i come to accomplishing it, then setting it to low and getting there without and effort.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 9, 2009)

____________


----------



## Heavenly (Dec 9, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*

Prepoo with olive or jojoba oil. 
Washing weekly as usual with Mane&Tail, deep condish with NTM mask, blowdry with CHi silk infusion. 
Texlax roots every 4 months. 
Taking Vit C/ Iron, Flax, Eve Primrose, Probiotic, and Garlic... plus Centrum liquid vitamins. Phew. 
2 8oz water bottles daily. 
Exercise.


*What are you not going to do? *

Not going to trim or cut. 
Not going to sleep without scarfe anymore.


*What length are you now? *

I am at shoulder length.


----------



## DaPPeR (Dec 9, 2009)

What are you doing for growth?
*Continue with protective styling and using MN*
What are you not going to do?
Wash and DC once a week..mosturize twice a day and seal
What length are you now? 
Shoulder length


----------



## Vinyl (Dec 10, 2009)

--------------------------


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 10, 2009)

*MINI ASSESSMENT:
*

What are you doing for growth      Protective styling with briads until Jan.  Weave from Jan-March  End of March-June, End of June-Sept,  Braids from End of Sept-Beg of Nov.  End of Nov I will relax (another 1yr stretch will be over) I will also be upping my protein and exercising.
What are you _not_ going to do   I will not cut!  I will however get a dusting in Nov.
What length are you now? I am about 1.5 inc. past collar bone


----------



## basketballbabe03 (Dec 10, 2009)

Oooo!!! I'm in!!

*What are you doing for growth:*
Protective styles such as braids, twists, sew-ins, etc. 
*
What are you not going to do:*
Stay away from scissors, heat, and too much combing 

*What length are you now:*
SL


----------



## leleepop (Dec 10, 2009)

Im in.. I am almost apl and Ill do a lenght check soon. I want to be an inch past armpit length stretched before I claim it.then I will go for a blunt cut.hhg everyone... Regimen in my siggy and Ill have more details when I do my length check..


----------



## djanae (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm in! And this is my first challenge at that...feels great lol    


*What are you doing for growth? *
 - use little to no heat, air drying as much as possible 
 - always seal wet hair with coconut oil 
 - do braid outs and twist outs (and when long enough, buns)
 - wash 1-2 times a week (winter) / 3-4 times a week (spring and summer)



*What are you not going to do?*
- straighten more than 1 a month _max_
- get scissor happy (only light dusting as needed)


*What length are you now?*
layered hair, bottom layer between neck and shoulder length 

*Starting Pic:  *
Want to do back, pony and side comparison shots throughout challenge (to track layers - may grow them out...undecided)


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Dec 10, 2009)

Ladies what is MN?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 10, 2009)

Ashleescheveux said:


> Ladies what is MN?


 
Miconazole Nitrate antifungal cream. Some people use it as a growth aid (I think)....

I've been feeling so impatient lately...I want to be APL like YESTERDAY!!


----------



## crvlnghair (Dec 10, 2009)

Sounds good!!

*what are you doing for growth:* 
more protective styles
limit direct heat
start vitamin/growth aids regimen
keep ends moisturized to retain length
relaxer stretches
(may try being texlaxed)

*What are you not going to do:*
no stress over the hair
no direct heat everyday
*
What length are you:*

Shoulder Length


----------



## Honey-Dip (Dec 10, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*
Co washes, keeping my hair hydrated and sealing with EVCO or EVOO, low manipulation, DC's and more protective styling.

*What are you not going to do?* 
NO direct heat. I'm recovering from heat damage now from a stylist who jacked up my hair 
*
What length are you now? *
Back to NL


----------



## Friggin' Licia (Dec 10, 2009)

Woohoo! First challenge ever ! Hey ladies 

    *  *What are you doing for growth:* Washing twice a week, use a protein treatment with every wash (my hair LOVES protein for some reason, clarify/avc once a month, wear a scarf EVERY night, dust as needed, moisturize and seal twice daily! 
    * *What are you not going to do:* Handle my hair too roughly, get lazy with moisturizing, use direct heat EVER, and use bobby pins that break my hair ever again  ETA: Huge one right here: attempt to STOP playing in my hair throughout the day. I think this also causes my hair to break.
    ** What length are you now?:* Uneven SL. Honestly, if I could get a little past full SL I would be in heaven 

Oh, and question to anyone using vits. What are you using and how much? I'm thinking of getting fish oil biotin and GNC's hair skin and nails...but I wanted to be sure of the mgs i can take before purchasing.


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 11, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*

Daily Co-washing
Shampoo (sulfate free)/ Dc 1x weekly
Pre-pooing
Moisturize 2x daily
Low Manipulation 
 *** Going to try detangling every 1x bi-weekly
     (or as long as I can w/out matting)
Protective styling
 *** braids, twists, extensions, bunning, etc.
Exercising
Covering my hair nightly w/ satin bonnet
Multi-vitamin/5000mcg Biotin
Will be using NuGro as a growth aid in spring/summer

*What are you not going to do*

*No* Direct heat
*No* Experimenting 

*What length are you now?*

Neck length

(Will add starting pics later...)


----------



## naturalpride (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm joining this challenge:

_*Regimen
*-Moisturize and oil daily with Qhemit Biologics Amla and Heavy Cream and coconut oil._
_-Co-wash weekly with HE Hello Hydration_
_-Shampoo twice monthly with Dr. Bronner's Castile Soap_
_-Deep condition weekly with NTM and oil scalp with olive oil weekly_
_-Protein as needed with Aphogee 2 minute and Nexxuss Emergencee_
_-Incoporate other products and routines as needed_

*Styling*
_-Twist outs weekly_
_-buns_

_Relax every 12-16 weeks with Optimum Regular_

*Current Length*


----------



## CurlTalk (Dec 11, 2009)

*My first challenge! *

*What are you doing for growth*

 Low manipulation
 Low heat
 Protective Styling
 Keep hair in kinky twists for part of the year 

*What are you not going to do*

  Use heat excessively

*What length are you now?*

   SL


Will have to post length pics after I take these twists out near the end of dec., beginning of jan.


----------



## Tolle (Dec 11, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth *
weekly wash and condition
biweekly 2 min aphogee
moisture moisture moisture
seal ends at least every other day
*What are you not going to do *
no direct heat(maybe 1x month pass)
stay away from the devil (hair glue)...its my weakness for instant thickness but also my recipe for baldness
*What length are you now?*
grazing collarbone


----------



## Mattie26 (Dec 11, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*
*Mn*
*Protective styles, braids, wigs, wraps.....etc.*
*Baggying 3-4 times a week*
*Dc weekly*
*K.I.S.S*

*What are you NOT doing?*
*Going overboard with products. *
*Going crazy with the heat.*

*What length are you now?*
*Just made CBL. *




*4" to APL*

ETA:  In the back I'm past SL.


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 11, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*

Protective Style (mainly sew-ins)
Maintain protein-moisture balance
Moisturize regularly
Supplements

*What are you NOT going to do?*

No Cutting (I just cut my hair from grazing APL to NL BOB in August... I forgot how addicting cutting was... I got it cut again a couple weeks ago and it had grown out ALOT)
Use heat on a regular basis
No blowdryer... I should just throw it away!!!


*What length are you now?*

NL bob... I'm cutting it very close but, I'm going to get aggressive with trying to grow it out.

ETA Starting Pic


----------



## indiangirl313 (Dec 11, 2009)

What are you doing for growth?
*1. Currently wearing individual braids, 
2. taking MSM, 
3. soy protein powder, 
4. Future Biotics-Hair, Skin and Nail Vitamins, 
5. Using mixture of MTG oil, Hairveda Vatika Frosting, and Shikakai Indian oil.
6. Also I plan to take my braids out New Year's Day 2010, will stretch my relaxer to 24 weeks 
   (currently at 13 weeks).  
7. While I am stretching, I will be wearing protective styles, i.e. buns, half wigs, wet sets.*

What are you not going to do?
*No cutting, no styles that require a lot of heat*

What length are you now?
*SL*


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 11, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*
K.I.S.S, Protective styling(halfwigs and buns), DC 2x per week, and Hair vitamins

*What are you not going to do
*
No blow dryer(air dry only), excessive heat(maybe flat iron 2-3x this year), Major Cutting(micro dusting on texlax days)


*What length are you now?*

Between SL and APL

*I want Full/Thick/Blunt APL!! I'm trying to grow out these layers and my hair is so thin!!*


----------



## Ozma (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm in it to win it!



 *What are you doing for growth *protective style, baggy, low manipulation, dc, henna

* What are you not going to do *daily co-washes, brushing or combing dry hair, use any heat, get scissor happy
* What length are you now? *SL


----------



## shae101s (Dec 11, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*

1. Will wear hair in protective styles only (plaits, twists and cornrows..no puffs and resulting outs) 
2. Exercise and take vitamins (which I never do either..so this will be double benefit health wise)..possibly: Future Biotics-Hair, Skin and Nail Vitamins or AfriGrowth60
3. Moisturize, moisturize, moisturize, seal and protect!
4. Keep at my Ayurvedic Methods at least once a month
5. Keep ends healthy by moisturizing and sealing them nightly if needs be.
6. Stick to products that work for me! No switching around 


*What are you not going to do?*
I will say no to scissors, and I will not abuse my hair with heat or hairstyles that stress hair and scalp

*What length are you now?*
Shoulder Length


----------



## twists (Dec 11, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?:*

Stay in protective styles, twists and buns
Continue washing once per week
Take my vitamins regularly
Try and exercise regularly
Just be patient
*What are you not going to do?:*

Use a lot of different products
Use heat
Be discouraged
*What length are you now?:*
Shoulder length or a tiny bit below it


----------



## PaleoChick (Dec 11, 2009)

Addendum to last post: Limit shampoo to as needed not routine...
That is all


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 12, 2009)

OP, I sent you a PM to join this challenge!!!!

*MINI ASSESSMENT*:
*What are you doing for growth*

 Rollerset

Stretch relaxers as much as possible

DC weekly and protein treatments as needed

Moisturize and seal my ends

Dust regularly

Only flat iron freshly washed hair avoiding the ends

Drink more water

Exercise Regularly

*What are you not going to do?*

No Cutting

No Blow Drying

No Trims

No short cuts

*What length are you now?*

SL (will update with starting picture later)


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 12, 2009)

Friggin' Licia said:


> Woohoo! First challenge ever ! Hey ladies
> 
> *  *What are you doing for growth:* Washing twice a week, use a protein treatment with every wash (my hair LOVES protein for some reason, clarify/avc once a month, wear a scarf EVERY night, dust as needed, moisturize and seal twice daily!
> * *What are you not going to do:* Handle my hair too roughly, get lazy with moisturizing, use direct heat EVER, and use bobby pins that break my hair ever again  ETA: Huge one right here: attempt to STOP playing in my hair throughout the day. I think this also causes my hair to break.
> ...



Welcome!!
I take Chlorella (4000 mgs), Spirulina (3000 mgs), Acai (3000 mgs), Garlic (6000 mgs) and Biotin (7500 mgs). I think the Biotin is more than what most people take though. I haven't been seeing any bad effects though. I was taking 5000 mgs for two months, and then upped it to 7500 mgs in late November.
I'm thinking of adding GNC's hair, skin, and nails as well. Or switching out Acai for it.


----------



## lollyoo (Dec 12, 2009)

My goal is to be APL by June 2010

*what are you doing for growth?*
Not much except protective styling for at least 9 months in the year.

*what are you not going to do?*-Really really minimise wash and go,
I think this giving set backs although I love it full shrinkage is causing so much knots and split as I am needing major trims.

*what length are you now?*- As I have layers, and will like to keep layers, I use my longest length which is currently collar bone length.


----------



## s1b000 (Dec 12, 2009)

*MINI ASSESSMENT:
*

What are you doing for growth
         Regular DC treatments 1-2X per week
         Normally rollerset, occassional blow dry and flat iron
         Less frequent relaxing (went from every 5 weeks to every 7-8)
         Various supplements (garlic, just added Cap'Energy)
         Low manipulation / protective styles

What are you _not_ going to do
         Abuse direct heat

What length are you now?
         Shoulder length


----------



## aprils13 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey ladies 

I still havent taken a starting pic yet.  My camera phone isnt working, so that will to wait until next week.  

In Jan I will be going to the dermatologist to see about a thin spot in my crown area.  So my reggie may change.  I was trying to bun and protect my end but my buns look a h.a.m.  I think I'm going to stick to twists and twist outs until my hair gets a little longer.

hhg


----------



## jennia21 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi! I've been a long time lurker, and i want to start a new hhj for 2010!

What are you doing for growth

- low manipulation
- DC 2x a week
- protective styles (i need to figure out what to do with my ends, cause i don't like buns, but my ends are brushing my back/getting stuck in my bookbag/getting stuck in my earmuffs. its been a bad winter/school year for my hair.)
- finding out how to baby my edges
- continue being comfortable with my natural hair.

- What are you not going to do

be lazy with my hair. i.e. take it out of braids and not do my hair for 2 weeks.
(that was not a fun detangling session)

- What length are you now? 
Uneven shoulder length.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 13, 2009)

I’m in. I hope I can keep track of all these challenges I’m signing up for . I think I need all the encouragement I can get and I love every one of them!

*What are you doing for growth?*
  Braiding and corn rowing for most of 2010
  Taking hair, skin and nail vitamins
  Low manipulation
*What are you not going to do*
  No relaxers
  No heat of any kind except when I need it straight every 8-12 weeks for length checks.
*What length are you now?*
    The last time I checked was October and I was shoulder length then. Will check again when I take out my braids in 2 weeks and update.


----------



## lilymemories (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't have a picture yet since i am in braids but will post soon.

*What are you doing for growth?*
- twistouts and buns
- Weekly Ayurvedic rinses and Monthly Ayuverdic washes only
- Daily oil massages
- Stretch relaxers 12 wks

*What are you not going to do?*
-Trim/cut (i have cut my hair yearly due to bad hair care and i say NO MORE to that)
-Direct heat

*What length are you now?*
-neck length/uneven shoulder


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 13, 2009)

So I posted my starting photo in my signature   Can't wait to start watching it grow


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi there.

I would like to be added to this challenge and am grateful that there are not a lot of rules that I would have to keep up with.  I don't know if trying to go for APL is reasonable or not, but by December 2010 will make it month 20 for me since the bc...so maybe I can do it.




 *What are you doing for growth?*
I stay in twists and twistouts.  As it gets longer, I can do more twisted styles.  I just don't want to mess with it a lot, so I figure low to no manipulation will be great for my hair.

I also put MT on my scalp a couple times a week and hope that will speed up my progress a bit.  It works for me, so why stop?  


 *What are you not going to do*
I will not be doing trims.  I will search and destroy single strand knots.

I will not be using heat except on special occasions like anniversary and birthdays and Christmas.  

I will not be allowing anyone other than myself to do my hair.


 *What length are you now?*
I don't know what my length is called.  I am neck length with pieces touching my shoulders on the sides and back.  My flat ironed pics in my Picasa are not fully straight, but they give a kind of idea of where I am now

I'll take pics of my hair during the holiday since I intend to flat iron and wear it down then...

So excited!!!!

:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre

ETA:  This is where I am now...

Back and sides..













Straightened...basically still this length...






HHG to us all!!!

cj


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm joining even though I have a ways to go. It should still be fun.

*What are you doing for growth?*
- Wrap or braid my hair at night and sleep in a satin bonnet or scarf.
- Shampoo and dc 1x a week and co-wash however many times I feel like during the week.
- Style hair in a protective style: braid out (love it!), twist out, bantu knots, bun (when my hair gets long enough).
- Stretch my relaxer for at least 12 weeks (no more than 3-4x a year.)
- Moisturize my hair 2x a day. Seal with coconut oil.
- Trim or dust hair when needed.
- Strengthen hair by using protein treatments when needed.
- Learn which products and techniques work best for MY hair.

*What are you not going to do?*
No gel. No direct heat. No rubberbands, cotton, or metal.

*What length are you now?*
My hair is just below my ears in the front and a little bit passed the nape in the back. Enough to make a nice little bob.

Here's my starting pic.


----------



## Tolle (Dec 13, 2009)

topnotch1010 said:


> Do y'all want to post starting pics? I think it would me more encouraging if we do.... I see some of us did but the majority didn't.


 agreed!!! please post pics


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is my start picture. Best, Almond Eyes


----------



## 30something (Dec 15, 2009)

*  *What are you doing for growth*
Vitamins: GNC Ultra Nourish Hair 
MSM 1000 mg
Biotin 2400 mcg 
Omega 3
(Taking a few other vitamins every other day or once a week not for hair)


JBCO for certain areas on scalp
Stretching relaxers, Co washing, DC 1-2x, protective styling.. mosting braid out, or some kinda up do

    * *What are you not going to do*
Minimal heat
Where my hair out often

    * *What length are you now?*
Shoulder length approaching Armpit, uneven and in need of thickening up

I wont be able to take pictures until feb 9 2010


----------



## Foufie (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay I will post mine this evening. I can only get my hair but so straight cause I don't flat iron ....I hope that is not an issue


----------



## indarican (Dec 15, 2009)

itismehmmkay said:


> Since we're starting the 2010 challenges and all.
> 
> ********UPDATED GUIDELINES*************​
> 
> ...


 
for growth i think i will be starting up a regimine, just started learning about hair care this week so growing might be a stretch.
things im not going to do is go more then a week without washing, no more makeshift buns, no cutting just dusting, no more highlights.
right now im at shoulder length.


----------



## indarican (Dec 15, 2009)

i will post my start up pictures tomorrow. ill be washing it tonight.


----------



## Esi (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm in 


 What are you doing for growth?

_I'll continue with my weekly washes and dc and co-wash as needed. I'm also going to step up my workout gam_e. _To retain, I'll wear my hair up in a bun or updo at least 85% of the time._

 What are you _not_ going to do?

_Flat iron my hair more than once a month._

What length are you now?

_Basically shoulder length. The back of my hair is slightly past SL and touches my collarbone and the front is just shy of collarbone._


----------



## Salsarisma (Dec 15, 2009)

What are you doing for growth
Washing and deep conditioning with heat 1-2x week
Moisturizing and sealing everyday
Roller sets and twist outs
Aphogee 2 step every other month
Stretching relaxers to 16 weeks!!
I also take prenatal vitamins as my multi vitamin, 1000 IUs of Vitamin D3,
GNC Nourishair, Magnesium, and 2TBS of Omega 3-6-9 oil daily.

What are you not going to do
Cut/trim my hair
Use flat iron weekly
Ever wash without DCing

What length are you now?
A couple inches past SL. However, my hair is not even an inch long from the nape of my neck up around three inches, so I will be trying to grow that hair back. Luckily, my other hair covers all that damage. Thanks to a stylist who brushed my relaxed hair while itcwas wet to get out tangles after a pregnancy.

I will post my starting pictures Thursday. I am relaxing after a 12 week stretch.


----------



## indarican (Dec 15, 2009)

glamchick84 said:


> *What are you doing for growth*
> K.I.S.S, Protective styling(halfwigs and buns), DC 2x per week, and Hair vitamins
> 
> *What are you not going to do*
> ...


 What does texlax mean?


----------



## GeauXavi (Dec 15, 2009)

renewmetoo said:


> agreed!!! please post pics


Starting pic is my siggy


----------



## Prinncipality (Dec 15, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*
wash and deep condition 1x a week 
moisturize and seal twice daily
protective styling specifically braiding it up at least 70% of the year
stretching relaxer 14 weeks as opposed to my usual 10 weeks. 

*What are you not going to do*
use direct heat
neglect my ends

*What length are you now?*
past shoulders


----------



## Foufie (Dec 15, 2009)

My starting point:


----------



## aprils13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is my starting pics


----------



## Foufie (Dec 16, 2009)

I think I need to learn to take better hair pics...I am just gonna start asking hubby...hehehe


----------



## trinigal27 (Dec 16, 2009)

*MINI ASSESSMENT:*


 What are you doing for growth?
*Protective styling, moisturize* *daily, taking vitamins and healthy diet, weekly deep conditioning.*
What are you _not_ going to do?
*No cutting and abuse of heat.*
What length are you now?
*Neck length.                                 
*


----------



## Odd One (Dec 16, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*

Not doing much for growth (no growth aid)
Wash and Dc once a week
cowash up to 4times a week
Getting addicted to ceramides 

*What are you NOT doing?*

erhm.. Id like to say no heat but it seems like I have way less breakage when I flat Iron after airdrying
No sleeping without scarf (SO or not in same bed lol)

*What length are you now?

*SL with a very deep V and lots of layers..will post starting pic after flat iron session

I have been saying ill join a lot of challenges without it even beginning  this one Im actually joining... I need it in my life!


----------



## TryaGAINpearl (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Guys!!!! I'm really excited about this challenge, My goal was really APL by August 2010 but this sounds even better! lol.

*MINI ASSESSMENT:
What are you doing for growth *
- I am going to Baby my ends!
- I will also be trying to protective style more often instead of walking around with my hair WILD everyday! 

*What are you not going to do*
- I am not going to go days and days without detangling my hair!
- Not cutting

What length are you now?
- Possibly shoulder length. I haven't straightened my hair since May 09, so I really don't know. But will be straightening for Christmas so I will come back and edit this and hopefully post a pic of some sort!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 16, 2009)

indarican said:


> What does texlax mean?


 
To remove some of the texture but not all of it. Relax to get a loose curl pattern and not bone straight.


----------



## Evo-ny (Dec 16, 2009)

*MINI ASSESSMENT:*

*What are you doing for growth:
*Protective styling (bunning), Biotin, zero or very little heat regimen, stretching relaxers for 4-6 months. DC once a week, moisturize and seal every night. Tie with silk scarves. Trying out MN.

*What are you not going to do:*
Flat iron my hair every day at the highest temp, wear my hair out on my shoulders every day, drink pop and coffee all the time, use pink hair lotion and sulfate shampoos, relax ALL my hair every two months! Sleep with my hair out on a cotton pillow. With all the things I did wrong, I'm surprised I'm not bald!!! 

*What length are you now? 
*in between NL and CBL, I'm 3.5 months into my first stretch.





I've got almost 2 inches of NG, so frustrating!


----------



## PinkyD (Dec 16, 2009)

I examined a few of my trands today, as I looked at the strand I noticed eery 1/4 to 1/2 inch there was a weak spot, up and down the entire stand. I am so worried that I will not be able to maintain these strands for an extended period of time. I am still protective syling, and DC'ing as well. I jsut want to stay focused on my APL goal without big chopping! *If you have any suggestionts to maintaint the hair, please provide your input.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would love to join. 

 OP I sent you a PM please add me.

MINI ASSESSMENT:


What are you doing for growth?
*I would like to twist my hair more often in the next few months*
*I will continue to DC once a week and maybe more in the summer*
*Make sure I moisturize my hair night*
*Seal more often*
*Braid my hair after washing and detangling-this stretches.*
*Take care of my ends*
*Dust my ends whenever they start to look chewed up.*
*Stick to my K.I.S.S regimen*
*Stick to my staple products*
*Use mostly natural products*


What are you _not_ going to do?
*I will try to blowdry less often*
*Try to avoid touching my hair so often*

What length are you now?
Shoulder length.
*




*


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yay!!! I'm in

*MINI ASSESSMENT:*

*1. What are you doing for growth*
*I plan on FAITHFULLY washing (pre-poo, shampoo, deep condition) my hair once a week. I will co-wash once a week also.

*Moisturizing and sealing with an oil daily.

*Gently comb and brush my hair.

*ALWAYS Sleep with satin scarf.

*Be faithful with my vitamin and water intake

*Find a good growth oil to oil my scalp with every other day.

*Trim ONLY at 6 month mark from the  day I BC'ed (Jan. 30th and July 30, 2010).

*2. What are you not going to do*
*Jump on bandwagons

*Continue on with my hand-in-hair disease.

*Be rough/neglect my hair.

*3. What length are you now?*
The front when stretched touches my top lip. The back when stretched is just below my neck.

** I will be back later to post a starting pic


----------



## sparklebh (Dec 17, 2009)

What are you doing for growth
-Weekly DC's
-Daily Moisturizing and sealing
-Protective Styling (bunning) ETA: w/ pins, etc. 

What are you not going to do
- Trim more than 4 times in the year
- Direct heat more than........10 times (probably a lot less, but who knows)

What length are you now? 
Full Shoulder Length 
__________________


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 17, 2009)

Just wanted to pop in and wish all the ladies gunning for APL in 2010 good luck!


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Dec 17, 2009)

until the cold months are over i decided to stick with a strict low manipulation reggy. I can't take the shedding anymore here it is...

Pre-Poo, Wash, DC, Moisturize seal and cornrow(well french braid b/c i cant cornrow) my hair into 10-12 braids. Once a week.

Spray my aloe, glycerin and rose water spritz nightly

in the AM put on my wig and go.

I am hoping this allows me to retain most of my length, but we will see


----------



## momoftrips (Dec 17, 2009)

I want to join ...OP I sent a PM.

*MINI ASSESSMENT:*

*What are you doing for growth?*
~Wash and DC 1xweek
~Co-wash 2xweek
~Protective styling (buns)
~Moisturize & seal daily
~Scalp massages w/JBCO 3xweek 

*What are you not going to do?* 
~No cutting just trims

*What length are you now?* 
~SL


----------



## LushLox (Dec 17, 2009)

Pleeeaasseee count me in! 

*What are you doing for growth*
Deep conditioning (with steam) at least once weekly, ensuring I keep on top of my protein/moisture balance.
Protective styling
Ensure my hair is moisturised
Stretching relaxers, only relaxing every 5/6 months

*What are you not going to do*
Start getting happy with flat and curling irons.  In fact I'll just avoid them as much as possible.  Avoiding direct heat has helped give me the progress I've gained.

*What length are you now?*
Between SL and APL


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm in....... I must have a giraffe neck. Really. 

MINI ASSESSMENT:

What are you doing for growth? Just keeping it simple
What are you not going to do? Nothing outrageous. No jumping on bandwagons.
What length are you now? A little past SL.


----------



## Friggin' Licia (Dec 17, 2009)

Is anyone taking supplements for their growth? I decided to take GNC's HSN vits. I've never taken vitamins before (other than fish oil for like 3 days...and then it broke me out bad ) so hopefully these'll work better for me


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 17, 2009)

What are you doing for growth?
Letting it be and using up the growth aides that I do have.
What are you not going to do?
I am not going to straighten besides having a relaxer
What length are you now?
Maybe an inch or an half from APL. LOL I hope I can still join....


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 18, 2009)

yay, I am in, I am ready and I can't wait for Dec 2010


----------



## aprils13 (Dec 18, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> yay, I am in, I am ready and I can't wait for Dec 2010


 
Why the rush?


----------



## curlydrea (Dec 18, 2009)

curlydrea said:


> *What are you doing for growth?* Weekly Aphogee. Bunning. Twist extensions. Finger combing.
> 
> 
> *What are you not going to do?* Touch the Scissors
> ...


 

The fro as of November 2009:


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey I requested to join this challenge but don't see my name on the list?  Please add me ???erplexed

ETA : Here is the link to my online album for my starting pics - TIA !!!

http://public.fotki.com/stellagirl76/



stellagirl76 said:


> Count me in !
> 
> What are you doing for growth?
> Taking part in the "Weave it up challenge" for 2010 as a low manipulation /protective style
> ...


----------



## Olaysha (Dec 18, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth?*
No direct heat, rollersetting, air drying when I can, learning to bun/baggy, keeping ends well oiled and protected.

*What are you not going to do?*
No trimming (dusting as needed), will not fall asleep without oiling and tying down hair. I get very lazy with this at times.

*What length are you now? *
Neck length


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 18, 2009)

_What are you doing for growth?_
-i'm going to wear my hair in braids and only relax it once this year.

_What are you not going to do?_
-no direct heat other than my once quarterly pass from bootcamp.

_What length are you now?_
between sl & apl


----------



## Mattie26 (Dec 18, 2009)

What are you doing for growth
Mn
    DC'ing weekly
    Protein bi-weekly
    Keeping my hair braided and covered
    Trimming when needed

What are you _not_ going to do 
    Getting frustrated and texlaxing to early going for 12 wks.
    Using to many products
    Get lazy about my hair.

What length are you now?
    Just past shoulder


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 19, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> Hey I requested to join this challenge but don't see my name on the list?  Please add me ???erplexed
> 
> ETA : Here is the link to my online album for my starting pics - TIA !!!
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/stellagirl76/




Bumping again to be added to this challenge !!!


----------



## LushLox (Dec 19, 2009)

Olaysha said:


> *What are you doing for growth?*
> No direct heat, rollersetting, air drying when I can, learning to bun/baggy, keeping ends well oiled and protected.
> 
> *What are you not going to do?*
> ...




Yeah I've been a bit slack with this too this year.  I've started preparing my hair just as soon as I get back from work that way it's done. The irony is it doesn't exactly take long to do!!


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm In...


*What are you doing for growth *
transitioning, protective styling...cowashing...KISS

*What are you not going to do *
No cutting, no jumping on new bandwagons

*What length are you now? *
neck length


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Dec 20, 2009)

*MINI ASSESSMENT:*

** What are you doing for growth*
Wash and DC weekly with a mild protein and moisturizing conditioner with heat
Moisturize and seal nightly
Keep hair strecthed with straightening or twists/twist-outs to avoid single strand knots
Sleep with satin scarf
Step up vitamin and water intake, Exercise more
Protective styling
** What are you not going to do*
Use 50-11 products
Avoiding needed trims
** What length are you now?*
Full neck length

Starting pic in siggy...Hope to be SL by BC anniversary and APL by Dec '10


----------



## Olaysha (Dec 20, 2009)

Cream Tee, 

So true, only takes a quick second or two to wrap for the evening...and still there are nights when I just don't git 'er done. None of that in 2010!


----------



## LadyRaider (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm scared! But I'm in!


*
What are you doing for growth*
Moisturize and seal nightly
Sleep with satin scarf
Increase water intake, Exercise more
Protective styling
Stick with one product line.
*What are you not going to do*
No trim till Feb. (Already getting scraggly though!) Twice a year.
Wash my hair more than once a week. (Trying to stay out of it as much as I have in the past.)
*What length are you now?*
Not sure. See pic.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Dec 20, 2009)

What are you doing for growth 
Hiding my hair!!! I've been doing so for the past six months and it's worked for me


What are you not going to do?
  No heat!!! 

What length are you now? 
SL baby!


----------



## CurlTalk (Dec 20, 2009)

Starting pic


----------



## Olaysha (Dec 21, 2009)

Starting pic in signature.
Hmmm maybe not let me try that again...


----------



## Olaysha (Dec 21, 2009)

Starting pic in sig...


----------



## Newtogrow (Dec 21, 2009)

Starting pic!


----------



## Natural_tina (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm in, this is my first challenge!!

* What are you doing for growth
   Buns, moisturize daily, bagging, and growth aids (OCT, WGO), increase       
   water intake
* What are you not going to do
   Minimize heat
* What length are you now?
   SL


----------



## txcurly10 (Dec 21, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth
*DC-ing every week
Using MT nightly
Eating healthier, exercising
Taking my vitamins
Wearing protective styles

* What are you not going to do
*Cut my hair
Use excessive heat

* What length are you now?
*Just hitting shoulder length

Here is a starting pic that I took yesterday:


----------



## PrissyMiss (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is my starting pic.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 21, 2009)

LadyRaider said:


> I'm scared! But I'm in!
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Don't be scared, we're going to get that elusive APL for the year 2010!!!


----------



## diadall (Dec 21, 2009)

I would like to participate.

MINI ASSESSMENT:
What are you doing for growth (wash, condition, protective styles)
What are you not going to do (relax, over heat)
What length are you now? (neck length)


----------



## honieb1 (Dec 21, 2009)

im in...



MINI ASSESSMENT:
What are you doing for growth : water, vitamins, braids, scalp mass and growth oils and up my moisture.

What are you not going to do  : no manipulation, cutting,

What length are you now? neck length


----------



## Ruby True (Dec 21, 2009)

joined  earlier but my names not up


----------



## adnolej (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm in! 

*What are you doing for growth?*
nothing/low manipulation

*What are you not going to do?* 
over style, over manipulate


*What length are you now?*
shoulder lengthish


----------



## Mattie26 (Dec 21, 2009)

What are you doing for growth
Protective Stlying, MN, Braids,DCing
What are you _not_ going to do
Getting lazy,cutting
What length are you now?
Just past shoulder


----------



## NicoleCherise (Dec 21, 2009)

What are you doing for growth
I will continue to co wash daily and shampoo once every two weeks. I will consistantly dc every week. I will wear hair in twistouts, braidouts or funky updo. I will give my scalp nightly massages and oil my ends with organic coconut oil. I also plan to henna once a month. I also will continue to use wild growth oil..my hair loves it 

What are you _not_ going to do
I am not going use products with cones unless they are water soluble and my hair is ok with it. I will not touch the scissors!!!

What length are you now?
My hair is shoulder length with layers


----------



## ellcee34 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yay! I'm in 

What are you doing for growth?
A whole year's worth of protective styling (mainly, if not, exclusively wigs!), deep conditioning at least once per week, overall low manipulation, using up my growth aids

What are you not going to do?
Get anymore weaves, cornrow my hair really tight, fall off the bandwagon...

What length are you now?
Ranges from chin to collar bone length from front to back

HHG, ladies!


----------



## merilusmims (Dec 21, 2009)

Am i too late?

What are you doing for growth 
Vitamins
Protective styles
Stretching my relaxers
More cowashing and protecting my ends

What are you not going to do 

Relax often
Use heat
Rip a comb/brush through my hair

What length are you now? 

I am a little below shoulder length


----------



## manter26 (Dec 21, 2009)

I PM'd you.

* What are you doing for growth:
2010 Braid Challenge, twisting for growth, moisturizing

* What are you not going to do
not going to use excessive heat or wear my hair loose

* What length are you now?
neck length, pic in siggy


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 21, 2009)

Dang, I can't remember if I answered these questions or not, but here it goes:

1. What are you doing for growth? Weekly Washing and deep conditioning. Ayruveda(sp?) chlorella and MSM

2. What will you NOT do? No cutting!!! PS only! Wigs and did I say PS?

3. What length are you now?--Hair is currently in layers. Few pieces are chin length, SL, and the longest is almost APl....please don't ask, I had a stylist butcher my hair and I'm still pissed....


----------



## CDiddy614 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm a newbie (about 2 weeks into taking my hair seriously). This is my first post....

*What are you doing for growth ?*
-Taking daily women's multivitamin, biotin, just ordered MSM and will probably play around with some other supplements.
-DCing atleast weekly
-Finding a regimine and staple products that work best for me (praying for no setbacks in the process)
-Rollersetting and using protective styles more
-Silk scarfing at night and around my coats until its time to put the winter stuff away


*What are you not going to do?*
Cut...for a while I thought this was the key to hair growth, but scissor happy stylists proved me wrong. I'll doing all the trimming/dusting around these parts

*What length are you now?*

I'm growing out an assymetric cut (that I'll miss greatly, but ready to have my length back) I think I'm shoulder length in the front and neck length in the back.


----------



## Miss AJ (Dec 22, 2009)

MINI ASSESSMENT:

What are you doing for growth 
-Wearing low mani hair styles
-Shampoo/DC every 3 days (once a week in full protective styles)
-Spiked my leave-in sprays with sulfur
-Drinking more water, exercising frequently, eating healthier


What are you not going to do
-Wear wash n go's
-Use ANY chemicals (Relaxer-free is easy but this no coloring thing is a doozy)
-Overmanipulate my hair (i'm only combing/picking on wash days now and I haven't used a brush since before my BC)

What length are you now? 
NL striving to be at least grazing APL by the end of 2010


----------



## hairaboutit (Dec 22, 2009)

MINI ASSESSMENT:
Newbie here! After 2months of lurking I subscribed just to join this challenge!

What are you doing for growth 
-Bunning and rollersets
-Shampoo/DC/Megatek 2x's/week 
-Drink more water


What are you not going to do
-Apply direct heat
-Cut (only dustings)

What length are you now? 
SL


----------



## lady_godiva (Dec 22, 2009)

I want in on this challenge.  I am still in search of what I want to do with my hair this year.  I did the crown and glory for 2009, but want to do something different like rollersets and updos.


----------



## MissTy (Dec 23, 2009)

I hope it is not too late to start this challenge.

*What are you doing for growth?*
Deep Conditioning weekly
Sticking to a routine/products
Taking Vitamins
Drinking plenty of water
Lots of twisting (my hair loves it)

*What are you not doing?*
Heat
Cutting

*Current Length *
Shoulder in the back
Chin in the front

I also PM'd you.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 23, 2009)

This week has been good. 
I got a curlformer set and I wore it for 4 days w/o combing, just fluffed daily.
I also DCed 2 times this week it was nice.
I have been moisturizing and sealing 2x/day too. IM SO PROUD OF MYSELF!!!!


----------



## twists (Dec 23, 2009)

starting pic is in siggy...
Today I co washed with VO5 champagne kiss and sealed with shea butter and massaged my scalp with Hairveda Cocasta Shikakai hair oil. Oh and my hair is in braids too. They still look neat but I'm going to have to redo my sides soon :/


----------



## ellehair (Dec 23, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> This week has been good.
> I got a curlformer set and I wore it for 4 days w/o combing, just fluffed daily.
> I also DCed 2 times this week it was nice.
> I have been moisturizing and sealing 2x/day too. IM SO PROUD OF MYSELF!!!!


 
Ms B Haven - I just checked out your fotki - your hair is so pretty.. You've made amazing progress.. Heres to APL early in the new year


----------



## CDiddy614 (Dec 24, 2009)

I did bantu knots for a day and took them out yesterday to pick up my boyfriend from the airport. One side was really cute, the other side a mess, so my hair ended in a messy bun. I'm bout to wash and DC...hopefully I won't be in tangle city too long.

My MSM arrived today. But after realizing that my daily multi vitamin and biotin were breaking me out, I'm scared to crack it open...


----------



## Tolle (Dec 24, 2009)

djanae said:


> I'm in! And this is my first challenge at that...feels great lol
> 
> 
> *What are you doing for growth? *
> ...


 
hey girl. looove your hair. I moved from nyc to VA!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 24, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> Ms B Haven - I just checked out your fotki - your hair is so pretty.. You've made amazing progress.. Heres to APL early in the new year


 
Aww thanks hun...


----------



## sky035 (Dec 25, 2009)

Would like to join.

*What are you doing for growth*
- 3 month pony challenge; DC Challenge, moisturizing daily & satin cap at night

*What are you not doing*
- not cutting - no curling irons

*What length are you now*
- shoulder length

*Starting Pic*
 - taken today


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 25, 2009)

How did I miss this thread?!  Well, since I didn't make it this year I am in for 2010!

*What are you doing for growth?*  Chlorella, MSM, Omega 3-6-9, OCT, clove oil, head massages, protective styling, DCing 1-2 times a week, ayurveda, and topical sulfur

*What are you not going to do?*   Braids, weaves, anything that involves manipulation or pulling on my hair line

*What length are you now? * Collar Bone length

Starting pic attached.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 25, 2009)

boingboing said:


> *What length are you now? *
> 
> I am BSB i believe but i won't know for sure until next month when i do my final length check for the year.


 
Umm, Dear...you are already APL.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 25, 2009)

Going to put an actual attachment as my starting pic rather than my siggy as my siggy will probably change.  Sorry it's a bit dark.


----------



## jlh48047 (Dec 25, 2009)

What are you doing for growth
I am doing Weaves as a protective style.  *Weaves with be installed every 6 to 8 weeks with little no time of in between. At 6 months will take down and assess and dust ends. **Wash once a week with any shampoo in my stash (pantene, mane and tail, olive oil, keracare).*
*DC once a week with a mix of Hawaiin silky protein conditioner, ORS mayonaise conditioner, pantene intense moisturizing conditioner.*
*Air dry hair with Foam wrap applied. **Flat iron hairs that are out (edges)with ORS moisturizer lotion if using straight hair, use moisturizer/activator for wet and wavy hair.*

*Hair underneath will have the same regimen for shampoo and conditioner as above. But will use ORS anti-itch scalp oil, Sulfur 8 medicated scalp soution, profective scalp restoration deep down relief and templ restoration topical spray, will use ORS jojoba oil or soy oil as needed and with the braiding of install and on scalp where hair is left out as needed. I will also take a womens ultra or mega vitamin as well.*



What are you _not_ going to do
*Stress about it as stress has always cause hair set backs with me!!!!*

What length are you now?
*Right at to just above shoulder length!
*


----------



## CurlTalk (Dec 25, 2009)

New starter pics


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd like to join. I had a minor setback this year with a scissor-happy stylist that made me miss APL this year but I'd like to reach APL in 2010. 


*What are you doing for growth?* MSM, MegaTek, Boundlesss Tresses, head massages, protective styling,co-wash daily in the warmer months, DCing 1-2 times a week, ayurveda and balancing moisture/protein
*
**
What are you not going to do?* Cut my hair, I'll dust or SnD as needed

*What length are you now? *Below shoulder length

I'll post a starting pic soon!


----------



## Chocolate Girl (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi, i'm new on board just joined LHCF tonight, so happy to be here!!


I wanted to be apart of this challenge,


*What are you doing for growth?* MegaTek, M-T-G, protective styling, co-wash 2 to 3 times a week, DCing 1-2 times a week, lots of moisture & light protein.


*What are you not going to do?* No weaves, No cutting (dusting when needed)

*What length are you now?* Shoulder length


----------



## CurlTalk (Dec 25, 2009)

Chocolate Girl said:


> Hi, i'm new on board just joined LHCF tonight, so happy to be here!!
> 
> 
> I wanted to be apart of this challenge,
> ...


Welcome to the board CG! HHG to ya!


----------



## Chocolate Girl (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks, for the welcome CurlTalk!


----------



## Twix (Dec 26, 2009)

I am still at a strange NL/EL place, but I'd like to join. Where there's a will...

*What are you doing for growth*
Protective Styling
Relaxer Stretching
Deeeep conditioning
Good moisturizing habits
Great exercising habits + taking my daily vitamins

*What are you not going to do*
Excessive uses of direct heat (b'bye, my flat iron buddy), over-manipulation, changing things up too often, become a PJ 

*What length are you now?*
NL or EL? Idk, my bff Jill.


----------



## 4evershika (Dec 26, 2009)

*MINI ASSESSMENT:*

*What are you doing for growth*
-Stretching my relaxers (aiming to relax no more than 3 times in 2010)
-Growth Aids (HSN vitamins)
*What are you not going to do*
I will try not to trim more than once in 2010
*What length are you now?*
Currently NL/SL (not sure if I can claim SL...)


----------



## lilymemories (Dec 26, 2009)

Oooh January 1 is almost here and i am so excited. I have to keep reminding myself to stop looking for hair growth everytime i look in the mirror. I did my first ayuverda wash kn Wednesday and i can't say enough how strong my hair came out, and so soft too...which is why i now expect overnight growth...


----------



## Serenity--x (Dec 27, 2009)

I Just Subscribed, And I'm very excited to start this challenge XD

*MINI ASSESSMENT:
*

*What are you doing for growth?* -  _Transitioning , I'm also wearing protective styles *ALL YEAR*, occassionally taking them down. I deep condition regularly, and got rid of the wrong products.!_​
*What are you not going to do?* - Keep the scissors away, until the challenge is over. I am going to moisturize like *CRAZY*, and condition *MORE*.​
*What length are you now?* - *JUST*, SL .​


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 27, 2009)

I am wanting to be APL by my next relaxer 3/9/10..... Then maybe I can drop this challenge and focus on my other goal of BSL in '10.


----------



## GreenD (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's my info:

*What are you doing for growth:*
1. Braid challenge 
2. co-wash once/twice a week
3. spritz twice daily
4. clarify when needed
5. taking biotin, silica, cod liver oil, MSM and Centrum Women's Multi Vitamin.

*What are you not going to do:*
No major trimming (maybe just dusting)

*What length are you now?*
Shoulder length

I'm so amped because I only need a good 4 inches to be APL!!


----------



## HairGurl (Dec 27, 2009)

Okay I hardly ever join challenges but apl is teasing me now. I'm determined to make apl in 2010. I'm def. joining this one.

What are you doing for growth? I'm washing and dc'ing at least twice a week alternating between moisture and protein. Still doing the protective styling at least 5 times out of the week except for the first 2 weeks of relaxer.  Loving coconut oil more and more everyday....

What are you not going to do? I'm not doing anymore trimming until I reach apl. I will only be using heat every 8-10 weeks.

What length are you now? I'm shoulder length.

Posting of my starting pic in a few....


----------



## HairGurl (Dec 27, 2009)

Here are my starting pics!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 27, 2009)

IntheMix08 said:


> OP, I sent you a PM to join this challenge!!!!
> 
> *MINI ASSESSMENT*:
> *What are you doing for growth*
> ...



My Starting Picture:





​


----------



## thenimblelife22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm so in! 

*What are you doing for growth*
Low(er) maintenance routine
Daily Moisturizing 
Pre-pooing
Washing in plaits
Keeping my ends stretched (via rollers or flat iron, depending on whether I'm wearing my hair straight or curly)

*What are you not going to do*
No more blowdrying
No more sleeping directly on cotton pillowcases!!

*What length are you now?*
2-3 inches past shoulder length, 3-4 inches _from_ APL (I'm tall and have a _very_ long torso...*sigh*)

Starting pic:


----------



## goodmorningruby (Dec 28, 2009)

Alright. I know I said I was going to post my starting picture in January after I get my touch up when this 6 month stretch is over, but I did flat iron last night and figured why not post one or two now....

Here's idea of the new growth I'm dealing with. The average is 3 inches all around...





Starting pics:
My flat iron/bantu knot out before I finished styling into an updo (I hate wearing my hair down) I have layers.  I'm growing them out. My last trim was in November?? I think?? I'm going to start S&D. My goal is for the back to be APL and the front to be full CBL by December 2010.


PICS DELETED


----------



## Brittanie87 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm in. Right now I'm almost APL in the front but I need to catch up in the back. For growth I'm going to keep DCing 1x a week and try to remember to use my MTG at least 2x a week.


----------



## softblackcotton (Dec 28, 2009)

MINI ASSESSMENT:

What are you doing for growth?

 Find a regimen that works and stick to it!

Wash my hair more. I think I could count on both hands the total number of times I thoroughly washed my hair this year. I would just run water over my braid extensions after the gym. I never DCed or moisturized or any of that! 

Moisture, Moisture, MOISTURE! Don't skimp on the moisturizer!

Protein Treatments

Deep Conditioning: Never realized how important it was until reading threads in this forum. No wonder only retained 2.5 of growth this year. 

Hiding my hair in looser med-sized braids Edit: I change that to cornrows my hair doesn't get nearly as tangled/matted in cornrows even when I kepted them in for 3 months!

Do my own hair more.

Try a vitamin regimen.

Drink more water, at least the daily requirement to help vitamins work. 

What I won't be doing?

I won't be going to anymore rough handed African braiders to get my hair done, either learn how to do it myself or find a gentle braider. I lost ALOT of growth this year doing this!!! ARGHHH!

I won't be a product junkie. I will find something that works and stick to it!

I won't be playing in my hair anymore! God help me!

I won't procrastinate on my hair!

I won't take low manipulation too far and keep braids/cornrows in for 3-4 months!

I won't be envious of other people's hair who have met and surpassed my hair goals (i.e. Sera2544) 
Hate stunts healthy hair growth! LOL!

Current Hair Length: Two inches past SL or CBL. I wil post my starting pics when I get home! This whole year was a setback after a huge spurt from my BC (TWA) in Jan 2008 to nearly shoulder length by Jan 2009. My hair only grew about 2.5-3 inches since January. I lost about 3 inches in June after I kept my kinky twist extension in for 4 months and my hair started to dread up.


----------



## softblackcotton (Dec 28, 2009)

MINI ASSESSMENT:

What are you doing for growth?

 Find a regimen that works and stick to it!

Moisture, Moisture, MOISTURE! Don't skimp on the moisturizer!

Protein Treatments

Deep Conditioning 

Hiding my hair in looser med-sized braids

Do my own hair more.

Try a vitamin regimen.

Drink more water, at least the daily requirement to help vitamins work. 

What I won't be doing?

I won't be going to anymore rough handed African braiders to get my hair done, either learn how to do it myself or find a gentle braider. I lost ALOT of growth this year doing this!!! ARGHHH!

I won't be a product junkie. I will find something that works and stick to it!

I won't be playing in my hair anymore! God help me!

I won't procrastinate on my hair!

I won't envious of other people's hair who have met and surpassed my hair goals (i.e. Sera2544) 
Hate stunts healthy hair growth! LOL!

Current Hair Length: Uneven SL. 

Starting Pics Below Namely Last Pic


----------



## ellehair (Dec 28, 2009)

Starting pics


----------



## kandake (Dec 28, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I'm SUPER excited about this challenge.  I've been cutting my hair since I've joined so I haven't been able to see any real length.  

Now that I'm not cutting like crazy I can't wait to see what kind of length I'll retain.

I can't wait until March 31st gets here.


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm In! APL would be a great gift to myself for my 21st b-day

What will you do for growth?
The 2010 Braid Challenge Regimen:
Wash scalp every 2 weeks with diluted TJ tea tree shampoo
Protein every 2 weeks with Aphogee 2 min
DC 2x/wk with diluted elasta qp dpr-11 and evoo
Moisturize daily with aloe vera juice + he ltr leave in + tea tree oil; seal with evoo
Protein treatment before new install of braids
Growth Aids: MN + jbco or jst co  ; GNC HSN and lots of WATER 
Yoga every other day (try for everyday)
Rollerset and dust @ evry quarter between installs

What won't you do?
Trim
Get lazy
Stress out

What length are you now?
NL


----------



## crvlnghair (Dec 28, 2009)

well i finally took pictures since the beginning of the year is around the corner so here is my starting pic!


----------



## eocceas (Dec 29, 2009)

what are you doing for growth?
Protective Styling--In the Weave it Up Challenge for 6 mo.
Wash with Baking soda and rinse with ACV every two weaks
Protein 2x a mo. or as needed
Moisturize every other day and seal with (L'huille maskreti) guess would be considered the haitian version of JBCO. 

what are you not going to do?
not trimming
no heat

what length are you now?
I am neck length


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 29, 2009)

This week I had been experiencing breakage so I decided to to a treatment with Nexxus Emergencee today. My hair feels great, though i must admit that I have been slacking with my protein. So I am also focusing on keep up the needs of my hair and not just hiding it. Will be back later with an update.....


----------



## aprils13 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ladies, my ends are horrible!!!  I not sure I'm getting splits from single strand knots, lack of moisture, or previous heat damage that I didnt fully cut of after my bc.  It could be all of the above.  

From know on I will be wearing my hair stretched, no wng's in the spring.  No more sleeping on twist outs.  I'll retwist in large twists at night.  

I'm going to do a self trim tonight and try to post pics.  
I was even thinking about making a bootleg progress t'shirt tonight.


----------



## Tolle (Dec 29, 2009)

been experiencing breakage and shedding galore. purchased some alter ego galic conditioner along with some EXPENSIVE stuff the dominican lady recommended(ECHOS LINE ECHOS HERB Invigorating Lotion for Weak and Thin Hair) hope this helps...


----------



## jalen0216 (Dec 29, 2009)

What am I going to do for growth?

5mg of Biotin, wash and deep condition every four days, protective styling and increase my water and protein intake.

What will I not do?

Use heat or cut my hair and do forget my iron pills because I am anemic.


Starting picture:





I better get started!!!


----------



## PDub (Dec 30, 2009)

I was hesitant about joining this challenge because I didn't think I could make it to APL by December 2010.  But after assessing my growth, I think I can!!!  So  I'm in!!

*What are you doing for growth* 
-Protective Styles Only
-Deep Condition with Heat every 4 days
-Continue taking Biotin and Phytophenere
*What are you not going to do*
-No Heat
-No Trims
*What length are you now?*

Finally, after 100 years, SL!!  See siggy!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 30, 2009)

I want APL so bad I can taste it! I need about 2-3" (with a good trim included)

*What are you doing for growth?*
1. Shampoo and deep condition with heat weekly. Co wash every 3-4 days. Protein treatments as needed.
2. Air dry or rollerset with hooded dryer
3. Use protective styling 
4. Moisturize and seal daily
5. Stretch relaxers 16+ wks
6. Detangle properly

*What are you not going to do?*
1. Unnecessary trimming/cutting
2. NO direct heat

*What length are you now?*
I'm currently past shoulder length


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK (Dec 30, 2009)

I really want to get there by the end of the summer!!! i would like even thick APL. My main issue is shedding and breakage. 

*What are you doing for growth *

megatek, vatika, castor oil, wigging it. stretching relaxers.
*
What are you not going to do *

no direct heat. 
no trims

*What length are you now? *

just past my shoulders.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 30, 2009)

PDub said:


> I was hesitant about joining this challenge because I didn't think I could make it to APL by December 2010. But after assessing my growth, I think I can!!! So I'm in!!
> 
> *What are you doing for growth*
> -Protective Styles Only
> ...


 

Whoa!   I need to  look into that stuff because you got some amazing growth in a short period of time!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Dec 30, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*
Protective styling-mostly twists for the winter
Vitamins-B-complex, Biotin, multivitamin, MSM
Detangling, DDDC Challenge
*
What are you not going to do*
Cut like crazy-(I need a cut to give my hair some style)
Lots of direct heat- I want to straighten a couple of times (I'm scared tho)

*What length are you now?*

My twists are EL (front), NL (back) and top of SL (back & nape).  I am hoping to get to APL by my Birthday in September.

Starting Pic (The pic in the pink shirt is from Dec 27)


----------



## ellehair (Dec 30, 2009)

PDub said:


> *What length are you now?*
> 
> Finally, after 100 years, SL!!  See siggy!!!


 
You will be APL in notime.. Your hair growth is phenom!


----------



## xyra (Dec 30, 2009)

I definitely want to join this challenge! I am hoping to be APL by June 2010, but definitely want to be there by December 2010.

What are you doing for growth?

I currently wash my hair once a week with Aveda Damage Remedy shampoo and deep condition with Queen Helene Cholesterol for an hour using two plastic caps. I also use Wild Growth Hair Oil and that has been helping me in my transitioning lately. However, I am changing it up and I will only use WGHO on Mondays and Thursdays. On Tuesdays, Wednesdays, Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays I will be applying my Megatek to my scalp. Trying to keep my hair regimen as simple as possible.

I am also starting a new fitness routine which won't be as easy as my hair regimen. I will be working out 5 days a week for an hour (if I can make it!) and will be working out on the 6th day for at least 30 minutes. All with Jillian Michaels...she's going to kill me, lol. I have also started drinking a powdered protein drink once a day and will have at least 3 full glasses of water a day along with my multi-vitamins. I currently drink 1 glass of water _a week_, so I feel that 3 glasses a day is reasonable for me versus the full 8 a day that is recommended. Eventually I will get there.

What are you not going to do?

I will not be relaxing and will not be doing any major cuts. I really am determined this time around to fully go through with my transition and will not relax in 2010.

What length are you know?

I am currently SL; however, my hair does touch my collar bone.


Good luck to everyone! Now to start day 1 of my new fitness routine...


----------



## Truth (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope to be APL before Dec 2010..but I want in...

What are you doing for growth?

more styles to keep my hands out of my hair .. deep condition weekly or twice a week , and baby my ends..Other then that.. it's buisness as usual work out..keep up the good water intake.. I might add some growth aids..but that's a strong might..lol 


What are you not going to do?
neglecting my ends...excessive heat.. combing and or pickin the fro out.. 

What length are you know?
I put bw sl and nl .. longest layer is at my grazing my shoulders.. I guess i'll actually have to take a pic with my phone sometime to show some length


----------



## PinkyD (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is my length check. I got my hair pressed for a trim. My ends were Raaaagggggeeeed! This is the first time i've straightnend since September. My Goal is thick and full APL by 2010. I will keep my updates going. Good Luck everone and GOD bless for this new year!

*Before my cut.





After my cut.*


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 31, 2009)

PinkyD said:


> Here is my length check. I got my hair pressed for a trim. My ends were Raaaagggggeeeed! This is the first time i've straightnend since September. My Goal is thick and full APL by 2010. I will keep my updates going. Good Luck everone and GOD bless for this new year!
> 
> *Before my cut.*
> *
> ...


 

No pics.


----------



## crvlnghair (Dec 31, 2009)

has anyone heard or seen anything about an updated roster for this challenge


----------



## BGT (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not going to make APL in 2009 but I'll make it in 2010  I am about 1/2" away so i hope to get there by my next relaxer, which will be in either February or March


----------



## Dia (Dec 31, 2009)

What are you doing for growth
Prayer (first and foremost!). Taking care of my body by sticking to my exercise routine, drinking plenty of water and eating more veggies and protein. I will continue to take my daily multi and fish oil vitamins as directed. I will get plenty of rest!!! I will D/C with every wash with a moisturizing conditioner. 2009 was my first year and I overdosed on protein and even though I reached my sl goal (actually a little past it), I ended up having to cut in back to the end of my neck. I will also SUPER PROTECT MY ENDS! Most importantly, I am going to journal my hhj more closely, but keep it simple!



 What are you _not_ going to do
-Be heavy-handed with my products (less is more in 2010!)
-Use direct heat (threw out the flat iron and curlers)
-ABSOLUTELY NO CUTTING ( I was scissor happy in 2009 but I didn't have enough length for all the ps I know now)
-Purchase every product I hear about (again, less in more in 2010)



 What length are you now?
Grazing blunt and healthy sl, which I am really proud of because in Jan 09 I was at a damaged ear-length. (My siggy is a half-wig)
​


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 31, 2009)

Forget it......


----------



## ycammyy (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my current picture 12/31/09. Sorry so big APL here I come!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2010)

I will also be starting and finishing my vitamins up and if they go well I will repurchase.


----------



## Shoediva (Jan 1, 2010)

Count me in too.

*What are you doing for growth?*
focus on keeping hair moisturized all the tiime.  K.I.S.S.


*What are you not going to do?*
no cutting, no cutting!


*What length are you now?*

(avatar pic is currently length taken 12/31/09) 
Past EL, grazing the top of neck.....currently growing out a bob cut.


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi, I hope it is not too late to join. I would really like to make APL this year.
What are you doing for growth 
Vitamins, exercise,
What are you not going to do 
use heat
What length are you now? Shoulder


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2010)

After cowashing my hair today a dear friend of mines said that my hair is APL, I will stay in the challange until I am full APL.

Anywho I cowashed today using HEHH and I liked it a lot. I will bun until wash day Tuesday.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 1, 2010)

^ That's great!  Post dem pics.  I've been following your progress.  Congrats!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 1, 2010)

Checking in.  I've been bunning (except for holiday gatherings), upping my DC frequency, using MN, doing head massages and scritching more often, and basically doting on my hair.  I refuse to do another length check until the end of Jan.  I figure a watched pot never boils.  I am going to go oil my NG right now.


----------



## CDiddy614 (Jan 1, 2010)

Fired up...Ready to go! Happy New Year!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 1, 2010)

It's Day 1: I'm ready for APL  

I've been wearing buns since Christmas.  I plan to keep this up for at least another week.


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 1, 2010)

Washed and conditioned for the first time with Joico. It was 50% off at Wal-mart salon. Did a wet wrap with Cantu leave in.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2010)

jamaicalovely said:


> ^ That's great! Post dem pics. I've been following your progress. Congrats!


 
Its a bad photo that was taken on my camera phone. 
But I do have pics in my fotki but its a lot of volume bc of a rollerset.


----------



## jjones27 (Jan 1, 2010)

*What are you doing for growth*
- Weekly DC
- Drink more water
- Take my vitamins

*What are you not going to do*
-Trim/cut
-Get a relaxer

*What length are you now?*
-Uneven neck length


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm ready!  My biggest hurdles will be staying consistent with my twistout/braidout regimen and babying my ends so I won't have to trim so often.  I will do a length check on my 1 year anniversary of being relaxer/dye free (August 15th).


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 1, 2010)

I thought Aussie Moist was great on its own, but I'm beginning to suspect that AM with EVOO my hair will be super happy....


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 1, 2010)

Whew...got ya'll added


----------



## armywife (Jan 1, 2010)

I'M IN... 

WHAT WILL I DO FOR GROWTH: D/C EVERY OTHER WEEK,TAKING BIOTIN, FLAXSEED OIL, AND MSM POWDER.

WHAT I WON'T DO: NO CUTTING AND NOT AS MUCH HEAT

I THINK I AM NECK LENGTH


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 1, 2010)

And hey guys, the cut-off will be tomorrow for the challenge, so if you haven't PMed me to be added, do so now


----------



## Bnster (Jan 2, 2010)

*What are you doing for growth?*
1. Vitamins (joined Winter 2010 Vitamins/Supplements Challenge)
2. Daily moisturizing and sealing ends
3. Every other night MN and MT (nape area only)
4. Weekly washing, D/C, PC, ACV rinse, moisturize seal with oil and air dry
5. Tie hair nightly and satin pillow case
6. Protective style - phoney pony. (joined Wig Challenge 2010)
7. Extend relaxer to 10 wks.
8. Drink more water
9. Fight with my hairdresser and his happy go lucky scissors.
10. Want to start trimming my own hair -search and destroy any splits.

*What are you not going to do?*
 1. No excessive heat.
 2. No big cuts

*What length are you now? *
I am SL, 4 type hair, relaxed.


----------



## CDiddy614 (Jan 2, 2010)

I visited my boyfriend for a week and now that I'm back I'm taking the whole day to pamper my hair. It was definitely neglected. However, he was running around the whole week talking about "APL"...he got a glimpse of the site.

As soon as I got back in town I ran to Sally's and a BSS and picked up a Denman, shears, and the Aphogee 2-step, but I think I'm gonna hold off on the 2-step and just throw some coconut oil into my conditioner to see what I get.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 2, 2010)

CDiddy614 said:


> I visited my boyfriend for a week and now that I'm back I'm taking the whole day to pamper my hair. It was definitely neglected. However,* he was running around the whole week talking about "APL"*...he got a glimpse of the site.


 

Now THAT'S funny.


----------



## CDiddy614 (Jan 2, 2010)

He was so fascinated by all of our acronyms...when I told him APL was my goal, that was it!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 2, 2010)

CDiddy614 said:


> I visited my boyfriend for a week and now that I'm back I'm taking the whole day to pamper my hair. It was definitely neglected.* However, he was running around the whole week talking about "APL"...he got a glimpse of the site.*
> 
> As soon as I got back in town I ran to Sally's and a BSS and picked up a Denman, shears, and the Aphogee 2-step, but I think I'm gonna hold off on the 2-step and just throw some coconut oil into my conditioner to see what I get.




haha, love   it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 2, 2010)

After my cowash yesterday I put my hair in 4 braids to dry and today I wore a braidout messy bun, it cute! This will be the style until Tuesday.


----------



## sjmurphy1 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Super excited about this challenge!!!...*

*What are you doing for growth *

Wash 1x/week w/ Giovani or AO
Cowash 2x/week w/ conditioner (EVOO from time to time)
Megatek 2-3x/week
Direct heat 2x/month
Scalp massages weekly
Moisture and Seal daily
Protein treatments 2x/ month
Oil Scalp w/ castor oil and/or sweet almond oil
Relax every 8-10 weeks w/ Phytorelaxer (@ the salon)
Leave in conditioner daily
Roller Sets/Air drying
Wigs (as necessary to protect)
Bunning and protective styles

*What are you not going to do* 

No flat irons or excessive heat
No trims/cuts (dusting every few months)
NOT GIVING UP!!!

*What length are you now? *

Collarbone


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 3, 2010)

*What are you doing for growth?*
Transitioning Challenge
DC more often
Protective styling

*What are you not going to do? *
sleep without my satin bonnet
direct heat more than once a month


*What length are you now?*
SL


----------



## jalen0216 (Jan 3, 2010)

Checking in: I got a sew-in on December 31, 2009 and I'm going to KISS so until next time lets keep it growing.


----------



## Mari J (Jan 3, 2010)

Newbie here wanting to join the APL Challenge!!  

What are you doing for growth? 
Shampoo once a week. Cowash every 3-4 days. Deep condition once a week. Reconstructor once a month. Moisturize daily. No more than 3 trims a year. Air dry and wear protective styles.

What are you not going to do?
No direct heat unless for length checks and special occasions. No more Dominican hair salons!! 

What length are you now? 
Shoulder length


----------



## Bnster (Jan 4, 2010)

Did my weekly wash - night before - applied peppermint oil to my scalp, today cowash, dc, pc, acv, moisturize/sealed and air dried.


----------



## precious-olivia (Jan 4, 2010)

MINI ASSESSMENT:
What are you doing for growth?
Weave Challenge
- Having a full head sew-in weave 4 months at a time
- Moisturizing and DCing every month
Don't focus so much on my growth 

What are you not going to do?
Manipulate my hair 

What length are you now?
SL

Starting picture


----------



## teysmith (Jan 4, 2010)

so...I was thinking about not relaxing at all this year...I dont know yet. right now its just a thought...


I'm going to be doing my hair in kinky twist. I Will be starting on them tonight maybe..


----------



## teysmith (Jan 4, 2010)

precious-olivia said:


> MINI ASSESSMENT:
> What are you doing for growth?
> Weave Challenge
> - Having a full head sew-in weave 4 months at a time
> ...


 

Wow! was just looking at your pics in your fokti from 08.. you made wonderful progress since then!


----------



## aprils13 (Jan 4, 2010)

I gave myself a much needed trim the other day.  I had a ton of single strand knots and splits.  I tried to do a rollerset tonight, Big Fail!  But I had my so taken a length shot in my t-shirt.  I didnt trim as much as I thought I did.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 4, 2010)

I just received a new silk scarf in the mail the other day. My temples were suffering a little and I think that was due to the satin cap I wear at night and the non-satin rim rubbing against my temples. So I will start wearing the silk scarf around the edges underneath my satin bonnet. And I was thinking that I'll use the scarf to hide my hair and baggy in a bun most of the time, if not all of the time, until March or June depending on how it works out for me. I want very low manipulation and a simpler routine this year.

I haven't decided yet if I am decreasing the time in between relaxers or sticking with the 6 month stretch regimen after my touch up later this week or the next. We'll see.


----------



## Ntrlmystik (Jan 4, 2010)

MINI ASSESSMENT:
 * What are you doing for growth: 
I am going to deep condition weekly. Also, keep my ends moisturized and sealed to keep them from knotting into each other which has hindered quite a bit of my lenght.

* What are you not going to do: 
Not going to wear my hair in puffs during the winter. It dried my hair out most of the fall.

* What length are you now? My hair is between 6-7 inches.


----------



## lilliz6 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello Ladies! I just joined LHCF and I am excited because this is my first challenge. I have been growing out my relaxer since May '08 and I am now all natural. 

*Mini Assessment:*

*What are you doing for growth?*
      I will protective style my hair through full sew-ins. I am doing weekly DC, co-washing, moisturizing and sealing using hair cream and natural oils. I am in the process of picking my staple products and I will stick with them throughout 2010. I am taking my vitamins which are Source of Life Liquid and Nioxin daily. Also, I will work out 3-5 times a week.

*What are you not going to do?*
     I will not flat iron my hair except for on check in dates and I will not trim my ends more than twice this year. I will not sleep w/o a scarf or try too many new products.

*What length are you now?*
      I'm in between SL and APL. I'm about 2 inches above APL.

Challenges: APL 2010, BSL 2010 
Hair Type: 4B  Natural
Join Date (12/31/09) - 2" above APL
Short Term Goal - APL by 4/31/10
Mid Term Goal - BSL by 12/31/10
Long Term Goal - MBL by 6/31/10


----------



## tri3nity (Jan 4, 2010)

I cant remember if I joined this challenge. If not, is it too late?
December 2010 was my goal for APL anyway. I'm not too far from it, but I want to have full, healthy APL by then. 



 What are you doing for growth? 8-10 week stretches, weekly dc, baby my ends and take care of my scalp
 What are you _not_ going to do? I will not flat iron my own hair.
 What length are you now? About 2 1/2 inches from APL


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 4, 2010)

My head is itching bad, I cant want until wash day tomorrow.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I thought that I was signed up for the challenge but I dont see my nane.  Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## guudhair (Jan 5, 2010)

SouthernStunner said:


> Well I thought that I was signed up for the challenge but I dont see my nane. Does anyone know what happened?


 
My name isn't on it either and I'm on the first page


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 5, 2010)

guudhair said:


> My name isn't on it either and I'm on the first page



Pm the OP and she should add you. HHG!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2010)

I will be doing a dry DC today using Nexxus Humectress (its only a small amount left), CON purple, squirt of ApHogee 2 min, and coconut oil.

Then I will wash with Aphogee Damage Poo and then do a cowash with Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner to soften my hair up a little.


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 5, 2010)

Every time I try to search for my last post, I can't find it to update.

This is my straight starting pic/comparison.  Sept, Nov, and Dec, 2009. I actually grew an inch from Nov to December. Notice my chin line is now covered by my hair.  Also...the curl in the back goes to where the straightened part did in November.  I did measure fully straight but don't have a pic of that.  You can see added fullness, though. Still excited!  MT is a good product for me when I am using it...

cj


----------



## teysmith (Jan 5, 2010)

melodies815 said:


> Every time I try to search for my last post, I can't find it to update.
> 
> This is my straight starting pic/comparison. Sept, Nov, and Dec, 2009. I actually grew an inch from Nov to December. Notice my chin line is now covered by my hair. Also...the curl in the back goes to where the straightened part did in November. I did measure fully straight but don't have a pic of that. You can see added fullness, though. Still excited! MT is a good product for me when I am using it...
> 
> cj


 

WOW! GREAT PROGRESS. Is this all from using MT?


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 5, 2010)

teysmith said:


> WOW! GREAT PROGRESS. Is this all from using MT?



Thanks so much. I would not say this is ALL from MT, but MT is a serious contributor to any growth I had in the back and on the sides in 2009...mostly from November to December because I wanted to see if there was really anything to what I thought I saw back in 2008 when I first joined LHCF.  It also helps that I stay in twists.

I am a VERY slow grower, if you look at where my "bang" has come from March to December.  I haven't really used it in the front of my head at all....

Have you ever used MT?

cj


----------



## JMH1908 (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope its not too late for me to join...What are you doing for growth?I'm protective styling with bunning and deep conditioning every week or every other week.What I'm not going to do?Is use too much heat...What length are you now?Between SL & APL..


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm joining!!!

I am SL. 

I will be:
 taking GNC Ultranourish hair
 hiding my hair via braids or weaves 9 months of the year
 DC with every wash
 scalp massages
 eating better and exercises
 dust myself once this year

I will not be
 relaxing
 using excessive heat
 neglecting my hair
 going to stylists for trims
 cutting


----------



## teysmith (Jan 5, 2010)

melodies815 said:


> Thanks so much. I would not say this is ALL from MT, but MT is a serious contributor to any growth I had in the back and on the sides in 2009...mostly from November to December because I wanted to see if there was really anything to what I thought I saw back in 2008 when I first joined LHCF. It also helps that I stay in twists.
> 
> I am a VERY slow grower, if you look at where my "bang" has come from March to December. I haven't really used it in the front of my head at all....
> 
> ...


 

no i havent used it.. I've heard a bit about it on here. Thats Mega Tek right? Where do you buy it and is it pricey? doesit serve exactly for hair growth?

I use MN and I think it is awesome!!!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 5, 2010)

I would like to join if it is not too late....

*What are you doing for growth - *
Washing my hair 3-4 days a week alternating between a moisturizing dc and protein dc
Rollersetting
Taking vitamins 
Stretching relaxer 10-12 weeks max (unless something is going on) - continue to self relax
* 
What are you not going to do * 
Heavy oil treatments 
Go the beauty shop for relaxers 
*
What length are you now? *
SL - (just cut hair in December)


----------



## CDiddy614 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thinking I've overmoisturized. Some hair broke off while finger combing, and my hair kept stretching during a strand test...thinking it is time to do a protein treatment. Bout to do a search on best methods for doing the Aphogee 2-step (which I'm planning on doing tomorrow). Nothing major, but glad I figured out what's going on quick.


----------



## Odd One (Jan 5, 2010)

CDiddy614 said:


> Thinking I've overmoisturized. Some hair broke off while finger combing, and my hair kept stretching during a strand test...thinking it is time to do a protein treatment. *Bout to do a search on best methods for doing the Aphogee 2-step* (which I'm planning on doing tomorrow). Nothing major, but glad I figured out what's going on quick.



Are you sure the 2 step isnt TOO STRONG for whats going? I would suggest doing a mild protein (aphogee 2min) before... maybe a little bit is all you need.

but thats only my opinion.. I would be scared to go in protein overload!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 6, 2010)

CDiddy614 said:


> Thinking I've overmoisturized. Some hair broke off while finger combing, and my hair kept stretching during a strand test...thinking it is time to do a protein treatment. Bout to do a search on best methods for doing the Aphogee 2-step (which I'm planning on doing tomorrow). Nothing major, but glad I figured out what's going on quick.


 
Agree with Kitten45, don't go overboard with your response.  Try Aphogee 2 minute.  Or Joico K-Pak.  Then go back to your regular routine but add a protein step like Aphogeee Green Tea reconstructer leave-in that you can use here and there to course correct when needed.


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 6, 2010)

I was going to wait and post this with a picture but here it goes:

What are you doing for growth?
-Wash hair every three weeks(my hair does best when left alone)
-Monitoring my scalp
-Deep conditioning
-Will wig it up some (cornrows most of the time)
-PROTECT and oil/seal my ends daily
-PROTECTIVE style a must

What are you not going to do?
-protective style 
-take vitamins daily
-flat iron hair 4 times a year(once every 3 months) 

What length are you now? 
-Not quit sure I believe a few inchs above APL (may be more or less but I want full APL)

I am hoping to post a pic sometime soon while my hair is straight.  I ordered one of those length check shirts but I haven't received it yet.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought I posted in this thread requesting to be added but I can't find my post.

What are you doing for growth -
Oil and massage scalp, BT, briaid under wig, stretch until may
scalp scrub once a month, wash every 2 weeks, cowash 1x a week, DC every week in braids. Take down braids every month.

What are you not going to do
Go to the salon

What length are you now?
CBL


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 6, 2010)

Adding a length check shot taken 12/31/09:







I can't believe I made it back to the first line on my shirt so fast. I cut my hair to EL back in May. I was such a pleasant surprise! I can't wait until this coming up May to see my 1 year comparison shots.

ETA: Line 5 is APL and line 8 is BSL.* 4" to go YAY *


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Jan 6, 2010)

Im up! Count me in 


*what are you doing for growth?*- Protective styling, low manipulation, hands out of hair, DC, moisturizing and sealing every night, multivitamins

*what are you not going to do?*- Manipulating my hair too often, slacking on DC and moisturizing, trimming with scissors that arent shears
*
what length are you now?*- Collarbone length


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 6, 2010)

^^we got the same shirt and I didn't wanna say that APL is number,  but since you said so too I guess its true.


----------



## Blckbeautie (Jan 6, 2010)

can someone please tell me where to buy my length checking shirt? lol


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 6, 2010)

^^^Hairlista Inc sells them. Here's the link....


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jan 6, 2010)

What are you doing for growth?

Deep Condition, Steam, Moisturize, Protective styles & longer stretches.

What length are you now?

Shoulder

What are you not going to do?

Neglect my hair


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 6, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> ^^^Hairlista Inc sells them. Here's the link....



Thanks for posting the link.  They have kid sizes! Now I can order my daughters one.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 6, 2010)

Below is a picture of my current length taken Jan 3'10. I haven't missed my week cowash and dcing. Looking forward to Sunday me time with my hair. 

If my signature changes will this picture go away?


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 6, 2010)

^^Yes, it will.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 6, 2010)

I got my t-shirt from Mane & Chic but I guess it's all the same...



love.akihsoy said:


> ^^^Hairlista Inc sells them. Here's the link....


----------



## Bnster (Jan 6, 2010)

okay, I will repost my pic later once I figure it out.  Too tired right now.


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 7, 2010)

My starting picture for this challenge is in my signature.  Not the best picture I took it with my web cam.  I tried to wait on my length check shirt....but it's taking to long to be delivered. I wanted to take the picture with straight hair. This is six day old professional flat iron job and I don't want to have it out more that a week because it is way to cold(it's time to protect it).  So I used a shirt with lines for now so I would have something to go by.


----------



## CDiddy614 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok, thanks ladies. I have some rollers that I need to take back to Sally's. I'll trade them in for the Aphogee 2 min and the green tea reconstructor. Will let you all know what happens...


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 7, 2010)

Still in tree braids/with sew in. I'll be taking this down soon and reinstalling my tree braids.  But I may rock my hair for a few days. I miss it sometimes.


----------



## beektx (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm in ... My first hair challenge!


*What are you doing for growth?*
Washing and DC'ing every week 
Trimming when needed
Protective styles (twistouts, braidouts, wigs)
Alter Ego Garlic Treatment every 2 weeks

*What are you not going to do?*
No direct Heat 

*What length are you now?*
SL


----------



## Afrolinda (Jan 7, 2010)

*What are you doing for growth?
*
- Exercises
- Diet
- Vitamins: Biotin, MSM, and vitamin B complex
- Weaves

*What are you not going to do?*

- Direct heat
- Cut

*What length are you in?*

- SL ( see avatar )


----------



## Glib Gurl (Jan 7, 2010)

*What are you doing for growth* 

Protective styling (and learning how to be more creative with my bunning)
Minimal use of heat (and using a protectant before using heat)
Regular oil treatments and deep conditioning
Wrapping my head at night (even when I'm just lounging) - I was getting sloppy about this for a while
Babying my ends and treating my hair like fine lace 
Reading Paula Begoun's books (I've learned so much!) and planning to read others
Paying attention to what my hair needs - protein? silicone? moisture?
What are you _not_ going to do 

Too many dry rollersets (I find that when I do it too often, my ends knot up and I have lots of breakage - although using Macherieamour's techniques have helped with that)
Be boring with my hair (I am determined to protect with STYLE!)
What length are you now? 

Midway between SL and APL . . .I'm maybe 2-3 inches from APL


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 7, 2010)

I did a DC on dry hair yesterday with cholesterol and aussie 3 min miracle under the hood dryer for 30 min (had also pre-pood with coconut oil). Washed, conditioned, moisturized, sealed, and braided. Today I'm adding kinky twists with marley hair. I can't believe I'm doing my own kinky twists!!!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> I got my t-shirt from Mane & Chic but I guess it's all the same...


 
 Me too.....

Anywho......I have been bunning since Tuesday, not bothering the hair much at all.


----------



## teysmith (Jan 8, 2010)

Finally got around to getting some pics of my hair at starting point..

I gave myself a little trim today..slowly trying to get rid of my bad ends.. Dont think I will be cutting again until I after I make full APL!!!!


----------



## aprils13 (Jan 8, 2010)

spain4risha said:


> I did a DC on dry hair yesterday with cholesterol and aussie 3 min miracle under the hood dryer for 30 min (had also pre-pood with coconut oil). Washed, conditioned, moisturized, sealed, and braided. Today I'm adding kinky twists with marley hair. I can't believe I'm doing my own kinky twists!!!!!


 
Be sure to post pics of your twists.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 8, 2010)

aprils13 said:


> Be sure to post pics of your twists.



Will do


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

Cowashed my hair tonight with HE HH.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 8, 2010)

Is it too late to join this? I thought I already did, or I must have wanted to being that my I subcribed to this thread. I can taste APL this year!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 9, 2010)

teysmith said:


> Finally got around to getting some pics of my hair at starting point..
> 
> I gave myself a little trim today..slowly trying to get rid of my bad ends.. Dont think I will be cutting again until I after I make full APL!!!!


 

Be sure to take super super good care of your ends! If you keep them moisturized and protected you may not need to cut at all once you get there.  I cut mine Dec 08 and haven't needed a cut since.  Just the lightest of dustings may be all you need.  
Good luck!!


----------



## teysmith (Jan 9, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Be sure to take super super good care of your ends! If you keep them moisturized and protected you may not need to cut at all once you get there. I cut mine Dec 08 and haven't needed a cut since. Just the lightest of dustings may be all you need.
> Good luck!!


 
thanks very much!! I'm so glad to hear that.. lord knows I dont want to have to get rid of anymore hair... I was hoping that I could just take really good care of them and grow a beautiful head of hear at the same time..

I'll be sure to take your advice


----------



## lilymemories (Jan 9, 2010)

So just a quick update. I kind of started mine in December so am tracking my progress from there. I have been using Ayuverdic products. I made this oil from Brahmi, Amla and Henna using castor, jojoba, amla and coconut oils which i use 3-4 times per week. Word to the wise, the castor and amla oils made this oil smell so badly a weaker person would not be able to sleep with it on  But i persevere because i have noticed growth and softening of new growth 

I have also washed weekly with a tea rinse made from Shikaikai, amla, henna, and Brahmi powders and i did not have any residual grit left in my hair. I have done only one ayuverda DC so far and for that i used a paste of my powders massaged into hair and co-washed off. When i did this, my was so happy and so strong (i could see the powders working instantly) and so soft For styling i was doing twists and i would style using a whipped shea butter mix that i made.

From all this i can proudly report about 3/4 of an inch of growth since i started.  The new growth is strong and softer plus when i had to change hairstyles (2 days ago i ditched my twists for a weave when i had to go for a job interview) i did not have as much breakage as in the past. Will see how to work in my routine with a weave on...


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 9, 2010)

aprils13 said:


> Be sure to post pics of your twists.


----------



## CDiddy614 (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay, so thanks to the support of the ladies in this thread, I did the Aphogee 2 min keratin reconstructor. And boy, I'm glad I didn't do the major treatment since my hair responded so well to the lighter protein. My hair feels much stronger. It will probably be right where I want it when I do the 2 min again next week. I left it on for 15-20 min. I decided to use Queen Helene's after rinsing because I had some tangles (not from the treatment). The next time I do the 2 min, I'll leave on for about 5 min maybe, rinse, and get straight into styling. Thanks again ladies!


----------



## CDiddy614 (Jan 9, 2010)

Spain4risha...your new growth and your twists are beautiful!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 9, 2010)

CDiddy614 said:


> Spain4risha...your new growth and your twists are beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 9, 2010)

CDiddy614 said:


> Okay, so thanks to the support of the ladies in this thread, I did the Aphogee 2 min keratin reconstructor. And boy, I'm glad I didn't do the major treatment since my hair responded so well to the lighter protein. My hair feels much stronger. It will probably be right where I want it when I do the 2 min again next week. I left it on for 15-20 min. I decided to use Queen Helene's after rinsing because I had some tangles (not from the treatment). The next time I do the 2 min, I'll leave on for about 5 min maybe, rinse, and get straight into styling. Thanks again ladies!



I used this 2 days ago and really liked it too. I'm still not sure about if my hair likes or hates protein though


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 9, 2010)

spain4risha, your twists are beautiful! How long did that take you???


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 9, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> spain4risha, your twists are beautiful! How long did that take you???



Two days with LOTS of breaks. Its the first time I ever did extensions so there was A LOT of trial and error in the beginning . Now that I've done it, I think I could get it down to one day.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
I'd like to join in. I would have been at least grazing APL, if I didn't have a major major set back. The tree braids I had in destroyed my ends. Right now, it looks like I am right above shoulder.

MINI ASSESSMENT:

What are you doing for growth :
I am using Mega-Tek/Boundless Tresses and JBCO w/coconut oil
Washing twice a week
Henna once every two weeks
DC at least once a week
Protective Styles all year

What are you not going to do:
I think I am done with braids for a while. I haven't have great success with them in 09
Bunning was good, but the bands were still chopping up my ends


What length are you now? 

Right above Shoulder length
I am currently wearing Ebony...LOL she is going to take me to the next level.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jan 9, 2010)

My hair is back to it's usual finicky self.  I have been dc'ing, pc'ing, and keeping my hair moisturized and sealing daily.  My hair still feels very dry, and the Afroveda isn't working right now.  I bought a jar of ORS Carrot Oil.  It's very expensive for a BSS moisturizer, but the ingredients are actually impressive.  

I used up 2 sample packs before I bought it, and my hair felt very soft.  I hope this works.  I'm tired of "product floating," and I'm tired of online ordering.  I think I will follow my sister's advice and just stick with the BSS.  It's hard to keep a reggie down packed when I can't find products to fit the mold.

I also need to buy some shears and get rid of these SSKs I see.  I saw a few that turned into split ends.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just bunning until Tuesday.....


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 10, 2010)

still have same cornrows from last week. wiggin & stretchin til apl


----------



## LushLox (Jan 10, 2010)

Just did a nice protein DC followed by AO White Camillia.  Air drying tonight.


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 10, 2010)

spain4risha said:


> Two days with LOTS of breaks. Its the first time I ever did extensions so there was A LOT of trial and error in the beginning . Now that I've done it, I think I could get it down to one day.



Kudos, girl! If it was me, it would take me two WEEKS... maybe more!


----------



## Newtogrow (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay, so on Jan 3. I got a trim. I am going to do a protein treatment this week. Deep condition and probably wear a half wig. 

If I don't make APL this year, I'm going to relax at the end of the year.

These are my starting pics (Jan 3. 2010)


----------



## momoftrips (Jan 10, 2010)

Bunning and keeping up with co-washes. I will DC with protein tonight.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 10, 2010)

Still in tree braids and sew in. Contemplating taking it down though and getting it reinstalled.


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm into a week and a half with my micros and everything except my nape is going well.  Still trying to find the secret to solving that problem. erplexed


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 11, 2010)

Still bunning.  Using a JBCO/MN/Ayurvedic oil mix.  Ends look good. Will DC on Wednesday, and maybe relax.


----------



## Bettina (Jan 11, 2010)

Just took down sew-in (in for 3 wks)/ Detangled-Pre-Shampoo oil (Amla/EVCO)- Sit under dryer with Henna treatment (30 min)--rinse out and sew hair back in tomm.  Whew! that was a mouthfull.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 11, 2010)

I had to make a new batch of diluted lottabody this week for a bantu knot out set and apparently I didn't dilute the solution as well as I have before and my hair came out not so satisfactory. I mean, the hair style itself is decent, but I know my hair's potential, I've seen better, I've done better and I'm not feelin' it. So the hair is going up and I'm baggying towards the end of the week. I'm washing and considering flat ironing on Saturday for my birthday on Sunday. I am considering a braid out too. Probably going with the braid out....


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 11, 2010)

After fighting it for two months, I finally decided to protective style. I am going to change my weekly wash night to Thursdays. On Thursdays, I will wash, DC, and rollerset. I will wear my hair out until Sunday. Monday through Thursday my hair will be in a bun until I learn more protective styles. I'm thinking of trying flexi rod sets?


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 11, 2010)

Last night I swapped from my 2% Mn mix with sulfur to using 4% straight.  We'll see how that works.  I think it might be better for me to use without all the extras since I am doing it for the anti-fungal benefits.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have been rollersetting and wearing my half wigs consistently for the past few weeks. I plan to make a salon visit this weekend for a light dusting. I will not be doing any trims untils I past APL by half inch


----------



## Mdmommy99 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I'm a newbie and would like to join in if I still can.
What are you doing for growth?

- Protective styles (mostly buns and twists)
- Diet and Exercise
- Multivitamin
- DC one time per week
-Protein treatments as needed

What are you not going to do?

- Direct heat
- Neglect my ends
- Straighten more than four times this year (my hair is natural)

What length are you in?

- Layered SL, shortest layer is about CL


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 11, 2010)

I wore my hair flat ironed for the first time in a loooong time.  I won't be flat ironing or using heat in my hair until my birthday in April.  I will either poo/dc today or tomorrow.

I didn't take a starting picture of my hair(SL) but I did make a video...so I will just do a comparison video for this challenge


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 11, 2010)

just checking in. 
i decided to pamper my hair this weekend with an overnight prepoo, cowash, and moisturizing DC.
its now back in my usual bun for the rest of the week. boring i know...

i did purchase a length check shirt that should be in sometime this week. i will post pics when i get it. 
HHG


----------



## panamoni (Jan 11, 2010)

Haven't checked in here in a while.  Got a relaxer this weekend, so I have a starting pic, that I will post today or tomorrow.  Based on my calculations, I expect to make APL by June.  

Since I got the relaxer, I'll be wearing my hair down for a week or two, then it will be back to bunning.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 11, 2010)

*********ROLL CALL UPDATE**********
ROLL CALL CLOSED​*

*Please feel free to join the challenge even though you are not on the rollcall.  I am not able to keep up with all the requests which is why I stopped taking new ones last week.  If I have already gotten a request from you, you will be added shortly and you do not need to send me further reminders *



*Regarding my own hair:*  I went and got a DC blowout this weekend.  I may decide to take a break from relaxers during the pregnancy, so if so, I will need to maintain bimonthly flatironed hair instead of daily washing.  And I didn't sleep in rollers this weekend which I think gives my hairline a great break.  I'm gonna try it out for a few and see how it goes 


ETA:  Looks like I'll need to sleep in some rollers tonight; hair not tight


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm still twisting out daily. The oil is solidifying on my hair when I go outside but it's cool because as soon as I step indoors, it's like butter!!!  

I think I'm going to keep rocking these twist-outs for two months then do a length check to see if I'm causing any damage by wearing it out so frequently. I'm thinking if I keep it moisturized like I need to it should be fine. 

I wore buns almost the entire first year of my journey and I miss my hair.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 11, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> ...i did purchase a length check shirt that should be in sometime this week. i will post pics when i get it.
> HHG


 
Simplyconfident Can you please let me know where you bought your shirt and how much? TIA


----------



## Nya33 (Jan 11, 2010)

I found some splits so have been on a s&d tonight I moisturised sealed and I'm in a bun.


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 11, 2010)

Just a little update.  I have been moisterizing/sealing daily and faithfully taking my vitamins.  I have been wearing protective styles for the for past 4 days and will continue this until my wash day and start all over again.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Ladies! I'm still wearing my hair in cornrows underneath my wig. I moisturize, seal, and use MN+ castor oil around my edges daily.


----------



## teysmith (Jan 11, 2010)

Nya33 said:


> I found some splits so have been on a s&d tonight I moisturised sealed and I'm in a bun.


 

how exactly do you examine your ends well enough to notice split ends?
Today was my first time to see what a plit end looks like (IRL that is)
but it was on a shedded hair...they are so small you could barely see them. All this time I've been thinking that I've had a head full of split ends when really i just think I have so man uneven strands of hair..

What should i do? should i section off my hair and examine strand by strand?? that sound difficult?

Maybe its just hard for me since my strands are very uneven


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 11, 2010)

teysmith said:


> how exactly do you examine your ends well enough to notice split ends?
> Today was my first time to see what a plit end looks like (IRL that is)
> but it was on a shedded hair...they are so small you could barely see them. All this time I've been thinking that I've had a head full of split ends when really i just think I have so man uneven strands of hair..
> 
> ...


 
What I do when I S&D is get under bright light and section off my hair. I examine the strands in eah sectionand when I see splits, I snip the hair above the split. I'm not trimming all the strands just splits when I see them. Splits usually look like tree branches to me...lol...or a fork in the road. 
Uneven hair doesn't have to be split. It could be just that: uneven. So inspect your strands carefully.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi washed my hair tonight.  

1. prepoo - ORS Mayonnaise & Alma Oil, sat for 1.5 hr, 
2. shampoo with Aveda Dry Remedy, 
3. DC’d with MT Creamy Conditioner, Aveda Dry Remedy (ADR) and a little of Ojon Ultra Hydrating Conditioner- under cap 1.5 hr, (was talking to a friend forgot to go under the steam cap) - oh well body heat had to do. 
4. Porosity Control and 
5. ACV Rinse.  

I moisturized with a little ADR Conditioner, ORS Olive Oil Leave-in & NTM, Aphogee ProVitamin Leave-in Conditioner, (out of Kertain), Chi Silk Infusion, EQyss Detangler Shine, Omega Oil and Argon Oil.

Steps above took me @ 4 hrs - including showering time. I started @ 6:30pm.

Then detangled and air drying. My hair should be dry by mid-night. 
Put into a pony tail and silk scarf wrap. 

Extra step I did tonight was prepooing.  I do that once is a while.  In December I added *Argon Oil *after washing my hair only.  It makes my hair feel light and looks good - LOVE IT!.  I found that if I added more Argon Oil during the week after moisturizing it made it dry – my hair didn’t like it. So once a week only.

I only shampoo once or twice a month depending how my hair feels like.  So I would do steps 2 -5 - air dry, but 2 I would do co-wash instead with ADR or Sauve Conditioner.  I use MT as my protein, sometimes Aphogee 2 min, I have a Sebastian Protein Treatment, but no set schedule. I ran out of Aphogee 2 min and needs replacing.

Any suggestions on my regimen? I gladly appreciate any suggestions to help me get to APL.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2010)

Still wearing Senegales Twists for now but I think I'm going to take them down in a few weeks. Cowashing with Suave Humectant and DCing almost everyday, baggying at night. I found a bottle of Megatek in my PJ graveyard and thinking about trying that again.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 12, 2010)

Last night was my hair night. 

Pre-poo with Umberto Pre shampoo treatment and EVCO
Shampoo with Trader Joe's Tea Tree shampoo. This was wonderful and the peppermint made my scalp tingle.
Applied Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and washed out after five minutes
DC under dryer for 30 minutes with UBH Conditioner
Quick condish wash for slip with Tressemme Moisture Rich
Tied down with silk scarf and air dried overnight

This week I decided to wear protective styles to keep my SL tresses off of my clothing! I am planning to bun Monday - Thursday (for as long as I can stand it!) and wear my hair out (meaning roller sets/flexi rods) from Friday-Sunday. So far, I'm liking the bun more than I thought I would.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jan 12, 2010)

Hola. 

I've been "greasing" my scalp w/ MN for a week now and wearing a french roll as a protective style.I can feel myself obsessing about making it to APL this year. All I can think about is hair and in my free time I'm re-searching how to make my hair healthier and gain that inch a month. That doesn't necessarily have to be a bad thing but I'm switching my reggie and products so much that I'm not giving my hair enough time to respond to see what actually works.All good things come in time right?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 12, 2010)

teysmith said:


> how exactly do you examine your ends well enough to notice split ends?
> Today was my first time to see what a plit end looks like (IRL that is)
> but it was on a shedded hair...they are so small you could barely see them. All this time I've been thinking that I've had a head full of split ends when really i just think I have so man uneven strands of hair..
> 
> ...



That's what I do. I grab a section, examine, then snip off splits. Some of it isn't long enough for me to pull forward so I don't worry about it. I only cut splits I can see.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 12, 2010)

Bnster said:


> Hi washed my hair tonight.
> 
> 4. Porosity Control and
> 5. ACV Rinse.
> ...


 
Just wondering, how come you use Porosity Control and ACV Rinses?


----------



## Bnster (Jan 12, 2010)

panamoni said:


> Just wondering, how come you use Porosity Control and ACV Rinses?


 
I think I read somewhere someone using both or maybe I just incorporated both.  Is this an over kill?


----------



## Mdmommy99 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yesterday was hair day:

1. Shampoo with Fantasia Tea Tree
2. 2 Minute Aphogee
3. DC with Coconut Oil/Shea Butter/Coconut Milk/Olive Oil mix
4. Double strand twist using pure Aloe Gel and Coconut oil (the first time I've used this combo and twists came out so shiny and beautiful)

Newbie here so if anything is wrong with my reggie please let me know!


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 12, 2010)

went to gnc and bought a 2 months supply of ultra nourish hair vitamins...good lord those things are huge! i started today and if i see good results i'll keep up with them til i reach my ultimate goal of WL.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 12, 2010)

Bnster said:


> I think I read somewhere someone using both or maybe I just incorporated both.  Is this an over kill?



I use both too...I even keep the ACV rinse in the fridge overnight before using it, so that it's a cold final rinse at the same time. Gotta close them cuticles nice and tight. 
I don't think it's overkill, since I DC with heat and use warm water to rinse out shampoo and conditioners.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 12, 2010)

Bnster said:


> I think I read somewhere someone using both or maybe I just incorporated both. Is this an over kill?


 

Oh, ok.  I never heard of anyone using both before.  And, I had been using ACV rinses, then I decided to buy PC, so I threw away my batch of ACV rinse (water bottle size), guess, I could have used it.  Just seemed like it would be a lot.


----------



## teysmith (Jan 12, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> went to gnc and bought a 2 months supply of ultra nourish hair vitamins...good lord those things are huge! i started today and if i see good results i'll keep up with them til i reach my ultimate goal of WL.


 

i'm going to stop by gnc to get me some vitamins. I going to try the Be beautiful someone mentioned in another thread.. They said they were small and i likes that!!  i just cant take big pills at all  I would have to use a pill crusher and thats annoying.

goodluck on your vitamins. I cant wait to get mines!


----------



## panamoni (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's my starting pic.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 12, 2010)

Bnster said:


> Simplyconfident Can you please let me know where you bought your shirt and how much? TIA


 

http://maneandchic.spreadshirt.com/
it cost me about $17 for the one i purchased


----------



## Bnster (Jan 12, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> http://maneandchic.spreadshirt.com/
> it cost me about $17 for the one i purchased


 
Thanks so much, just ordered my shirt! Of course I am not near the first mark. Just if I can keep my happy cutting hairdresser away from the scissor and my hair.  

Thanks to all who commented on using PC and ACV Rinse in ones wash and step process and my regimen.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 12, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I use both too...I even keep the ACV rinse in the fridge overnight before using it, so that it's a cold final rinse at the same time. Gotta close them cuticles nice and tight.
> I don't think it's overkill, since I DC with heat and use warm water to rinse out shampoo and conditioners.


 
I might refrigerate the ACV rinse, just wondering if I can handle the coldness.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 13, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> That's what I do. *I grab a section, examine, then snip off splits. Some of it isn't long enough for me to pull forward so I don't worry about it. I only cut splits I can see*.


 
Me too......


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 13, 2010)

I put my hair in 4 cornrows under my Bali Girl wig.....will keep like this until Tuesday.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 13, 2010)

Just an update. I've been bunning since last weekend and my current bun will take me until this Saturday. Boy, I'm so excited at the THOUGHT of being able to touch my hair for wash day!


----------



## sjmurphy1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Checking in. I'm five weeks post here. Had my roots blown out for length check purposes so I can know where I stand   Sorry the pic is super dark.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 13, 2010)

Checking in. Rocking my twists harrrrrrd


----------



## teysmith (Jan 14, 2010)

i'm hating...my hair right now...


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 14, 2010)

My hair is so much more moisturized when I wash and wear twist outs every 3 days instead of trying to co wash everyday so yea, daily co washing is out the door.  Parts of my regimen are beginning to become set in stone, like using my protein leave-in on wash days only and combing on wash days only.  And I may even cut out a lot of my PJ stash because so far my hair is doing just fine with shampoo, conditioners (DC, leave-ins, etc), and oil.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 14, 2010)

I haven't done much to my hair lately, I'm wearing a puff right now. I'm planning on washing/deep conditioning this weekend.

I might wear a bun next week or a wig.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 14, 2010)

Lasted 4 days after my relaxer with my hair down.  I'm back to bunning.


----------



## Amerie123 (Jan 14, 2010)

checkin in:
so, this past Sun, i got an unexpected BKT. it initially was supposed to be a strand test, but ended up being the whole head. I wash it out today when i get off work.

other than that, it's grown since december, but once sunday come, i'm gonna be braided right back up underneath a wig. some may wonder well, why did i get the BKT, well, its a trial one to see whether or not my hair likes it, plus it gives me an option in case i don't want to wear a wig (i'm transitioning, so styles are limited).

I have a goal to reach and i want one full inch by Mar, so I am currently taking biotin, and silica, and keeping a low mani regi.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just under a wig chilling until Monday or so......


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 15, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> My hair is so much more moisturized when I wash and wear twist outs every 3 days instead of trying to co wash everyday so yea, daily co washing is out the door.  Parts of my regimen are beginning to become set in stone, like using my protein leave-in on wash days only and combing on wash days only.  And I may even cut out a lot of my PJ stash because so far my hair is doing just fine with shampoo, conditioners (DC, leave-ins, etc), and oil.



That's the same reason I love twistouts so much. It's a style that keeps my hair very moisturized. I have a 3 day wash cycle too.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 15, 2010)

Just applied my BT, MN mix. My head feels so cool and tingly.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 15, 2010)

What are you doing for growth? *Right now Protective Styling*
What are you _not_ going to do?
What length are you now? *I haven't done an official length check but probably grazing SL.*

*I will post pics of my hair as soon as I take down my yarn braids. I miss my hair so much, but these braids took too long to put in just to take them down and it hasn't been a month. They still look good too. Here are some pics.*


















*Wish I had some better pics but i'm lazy. When I start styling them again I'll probably take more. Anyways I just moisturize with braid spray and on my scalp and edges is use JBCO. I try to clarify weekly with bentonite clay, and poo, and condition with anything I find.*
*SIMPLE. It's only been a few weeks and my braids are really loose. It's cool because it just makes them belnd better.*


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 16, 2010)

I left Silicon Mix in my hair too long.  My hair was a tangly mess and I had clumps coming out in my hands.  *sigh* Another set-back because of something I should have known better than to do.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 16, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I left Silicon Mix in my hair too long. My hair was a tangly mess and I had clumps coming out in my hands. *sigh* Another set-back because of something I should have known better than to do.


 
Sorry to hear about your setback. I have never used SM before. Is it a conditioner that you left on too long or a specialty item?


----------



## The Princess (Jan 17, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I left Silicon Mix in my hair too long. My hair was a tangly mess and I had clumps coming out in my hands. *sigh* Another set-back because of something I should have known better than to do.


 

How long did you leave it in? Im sorry that happen.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 17, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Sorry to hear about your setback. I have never used SM before. Is it a conditioner that you left on too long or a specialty item?


 



The Princess said:


> How long did you leave it in? Im sorry that happen.


 

Its a good conditioner and the directions say to leave it on for 5 minutes.  I forgot that it has a moderate amount of protein in it.  My hair is protein sensitive and I left it on for 30 minutes with heat!  I was so busy trying to use up my stash that I used it as a DC when I shouldn't have.  
I relaxed a few days later and and got a dusting to even up my ends.  It's OK now.  I just lost about 1/4 inch.


----------



## aprils13 (Jan 17, 2010)

I straightened my hair today and put it in a bun.  I think I'm going to start using a little more heat, maybe once a month.  That if I dont get a sew-in.


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 17, 2010)

I broke down and washed/DC my hair today....I am one of those who usually wait a while to wash(every 3 weeks)..but I felt the need to since I am moisturizing and sealing daily.  Looks like I maybe washing at least every 2 weeks.  I just braided it up in 4 large cornrows.  I am going to try and keep it like that until my next wash day...will maybe wear a wig some.


----------



## Odd One (Jan 17, 2010)

I have just realized that I will be 12 weeks post in a few days! yay! This is when I usually do a touch up but Im thinking about doing some yarn again to keep my hands out my hair for like a month...


----------



## eocceas (Jan 17, 2010)

Still in an install and I am still doing the same routine. Will be removing it after 2 mo. on the 26th of this mo. Will do a length check and post pics.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Been researching old threads and in my thesis (lol) I have written that simplicity is the key to great lengths. In the process of scaling down my products, logically, won't get to the technical part til I get back to my home base.  I refuse to throw out those products though...I may just box them up and leave them in the day room at my dorms.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 18, 2010)

Still have these 4 cornrows in, will wash tomorrow.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 18, 2010)

on day 3 of applying essential oils i purchased. I will love to see how this stuff works since there was a study on applying such oils for growth. I keep my cornrows in for at least amonth I am pushing for 6 weeks. i am so thirsty i take braids out and rebraid since I want to touch my hair so bad  LOL trying to retain!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 18, 2010)

Have my twists up in a ponytail this week. I'll wash and redo the back this weekend.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 18, 2010)

My hair is still in braids! I washed and redid a few and noticed growth (it's been about a month)
I just mixed up some mn mixture and will be using that as well as some biotin, which I've had great results for in the past (TARGET BRAND)
My hair in the back from under ear and down is collarbone length!


----------



## ycammyy (Jan 18, 2010)

I have been bunning for the past week and have gotten tones of compliments on my hair, everybody is noticing how thick my hair has gotten. I really love my curly scrunchie.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 18, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> on day 3 of applying essential oils i purchased. I will love to see how this stuff works since there was a study on applying such oils for growth. I keep my cornrows in for at least amonth I am pushing for 6 weeks. i am so thirsty i take braids out and rebraid since I want to touch my hair so bad  LOL trying to retain!!



What oils are you using?

I'm experimenting with coconut oil/wheat germ oils only with no other outside moisturizers. My hair feels really soft and healthy! I'm liking it already!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 18, 2010)

I made a mixture using grapeseed, jojoba, thyme, cedarwood, rosemary & lavendar. I use a moisturizer that has wheat germ in it i will also be adding it to my protein shakes.



topnotch1010 said:


> What oils are you using?
> 
> I'm experimenting with coconut oil/wheat germ oils only with no other outside moisturizers. My hair feels really soft and healthy! I'm liking it already!


----------



## Bnster (Jan 18, 2010)

I noticed from my last two wash I had more hair on my comb not a lot, but more than usual.  

So I was thinking maybe to wash every 2 weeks to reduce the amount of hair being lost from washing less manipulation.  

I will change my washing periods as follows - Wash weekly up to 6 weeks after a fresh relaxer, then to start washing every two weeks until I relax again.
I know I will miss my weekly wash.


----------



## djanae (Jan 19, 2010)

Been sticking to my braid outs and doing buns when I'm tired of that. 

Surprisingly, I'm still able to do co-washes 2-3x week. As long as I wash at night, then pat my hair semi dry - my braids are usually okay to be undone in the morning. 

If not, I wear one of my Urban Outfitters slouchy hats to let them finish drying - they've saved me a few times this fall/winter lol


----------



## panamoni (Jan 19, 2010)

Rollerset for the first time this weekend, Wore it down on that day, then back to bunning.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 19, 2010)

Trying to commit to taking vitamins all this year.  Right now I'm taking some GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair and back home I still have some One A Day Women's multivitamins left and a darn near full bottle of Balanced B-Complex vitamins lol.  There aren't that many multis left in that bottle so when I get back I'm going to take one of those with my GNC everyday until they are gone and then take one B-Complex with the GNC daily for my vitamin regi....maybe, it's not set in stone, i'm just brainstorming lol.  Oh crap, I have a friggin whole bottle of omega 3-6-9's to get rid of too! *sigh*


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm wearing a half wig this week, I have my hair in about 8 chunky 2 strand twists underneath with the ends tucked in.


----------



## manter26 (Jan 19, 2010)

I need about 6 inches for my bottom layer to reach APL, so I'm thinking I can make it if I keep trimming to a minimum. 

I met a girl at a wine event and she gave me a coupon for a free haircut at Paul Mitchell... I hate to give it away, but I've got to get to APL.


----------



## Mdmommy99 (Jan 19, 2010)

Today I'm wearing a twist out which I have been wearing since Saturday. I probably have another day or two left with it and I will wash and retwist on Thursday or Friday to wear for the next week.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jan 19, 2010)

this week I am wearing my hair down, but this weekend when I wash I am going to wear my phony bun


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 19, 2010)

checking in for the last few weeks and still hoping and praying I get there by Dec 2010..... 

It may be a long shot but I am determined to try. Was reading something in a thread the other day about S.M.A.R.T goals. I guess you could say APL just falls on the boundary lines of smart goals so I will give it my bestest shot. I need to find a way of retaining 6 inches this year to have a shot. Wish me luck ladies. 


I am taking my weave down in a week or two so can do another length check then....


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 19, 2010)

Dcing right now; I aim to braid or twist tonight and baggy the ends for the next few days. My hair needs a break and so do I.


----------



## Bettina (Jan 19, 2010)

I have DC'ed over the weekend and made sure my scalp is clean ---looking to change my protective style to crochet braids.


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 19, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> checking in for the last few weeks and still hoping and praying I get there by Dec 2010.....
> 
> It may be a long shot but I am determined to try. Was reading something in a thread the other day about S.M.A.R.T goals. I guess you could say APL just falls on the boundary lines of smart goals so I will give it my bestest shot. I need to find a way of retaining 6 inches this year to have a shot. Wish me luck ladies.
> 
> ...



6" is doable!  Isn't that the average growth in a year? Plus even if you don't get to APL, you'll probably be pretty darn close!

Good luck!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 19, 2010)

Just checking in. I'm bunnng every week Monday through Thursdays. I'm convinced that I need to keep my SL ends off my clothing and on my head. I'm about 3 inches away from APL now.


----------



## teysmith (Jan 19, 2010)

I used avocados in my hair for the first time and I gotta say I loooooooooved it!!!! I'm very much looking foward to the next time!!

For others who use avocados How often do you use them???


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just checking in. I'm about to co wash and bun until I shampoo this weekend. I have about 3 inches to APL. Consistently taking my multi vitamin and my ultra nourish hair supplement.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok at the moment I am doing a dry DC using coconut oil, honey, CON purple, and 2 min ApHogee.
I guess I will wash it with ApHogee poo, do my tea rinse, and soften it up again with my Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner, oh yea and my FSP for the final rinse.


----------



## brownbean96 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey All.

Just checkin in.  Actually, I'm also loading my starting picture which was taken about 3 to 4 weeks ago.  I washed today and I think I am really close to my goal.  Unfort. (as you can see with this wack picture) I don't have a great camera.  I'm hoping that by the next time that I blow out my hair (within the next two months) I'll have a better camera.

By the way, I just used the Joico KPAK Line for the first tiime.  I soooo love it .  My hair feels SOOO strong.  Actaully it's been feeling stronger since I introduced protein treatments to every wash (either aphoghee 2 min or egg) and my other new love Roux Porosity.  These additions made HUGE improvements in my hair.  I'm looking for continued results with the introduction of Joico.  I plan to use the line exclusively.

HHG!


----------



## ycammyy (Jan 19, 2010)

In the morning before work I use cantu shea butter leave in conditioning repair cream,olive creme, carrot creme, sometimes a leave in conditioner i love fructis, and proclaim crystal ice smooth styling pomade and castor oil on the ends of my hair my black scrunchie then my curly scrunchie. At night I use some more shea butter, elasta qp mango butter moisturizer, and luster's renutrient replenishing creme that contains( avocado, olive oil, coconut oil and vitamin). top off again with castro oil on my ends rebun scrunchie is lose and tie my hair with my satin scraf. and start all over again.


----------



## ycammyy (Jan 19, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-sorry posted twice.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 19, 2010)

brownbean96 said:


> Hey All.
> 
> Just checkin in.  Actually, I'm also loading my starting picture which was taken about 3 to 4 weeks ago.  I washed today and I think I am really close to my goal.  Unfort. (as you can see with this wack picture) I don't have a great camera.  I'm hoping that by the next time that I blow out my hair (within the next two months) I'll have a better camera.
> 
> By the way, I just used the Joico KPAK Line for the first tiime.  I soooo love it .  My hair feels SOOO strong.  Actaully it's been feeling stronger since I introduced protein treatments to every wash (either aphoghee 2 min or egg) and my other new love Roux Porosity.  These additions made HUGE improvements in my hair.  I'm looking for continued results with the introduction of Joico.  I plan to use the line exclusively. HHG!




I think you will make APL by June and probably BSL by the end of the year......


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 19, 2010)

I've decided to switch up my protective styling with twistouts for the next few weeks.  I was getting bored with just twists and since my hair has been really soft and moisturized I think it can stand to be worn out.  I'm going to need a trim soon I've been finding some splits and a few more SSK.  I'll be able to do a length check then.  I'll probably do this next month sometime.  I'm going to henna again this weekend.


----------



## brownbean96 (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope so - thanks Stella!


stellagirl76 said:


> I think you will make APL by June and probably BSL by the end of the year......


----------



## Newtogrow (Jan 19, 2010)

Checking in! I am now in yarn braids. Will try to keep them in for 4 wks.


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 20, 2010)

Today I took my braids out that were air dried from my wash day on Saturday. I oil moisterized, sealed, and bunned hair up. I will keep it like this till Saturday at least.


----------



## grow (Jan 21, 2010)

i'm a little below shoulder now, but hoping to get to apl soon!

have stopped using heat.

will try this co-washing technique.

doing daily scalp massages while watching tv. (lol)

re-evaluating a healthy regimine of good products.

juicing fresh veggetables and/or fruits daily (drinking about 3-4 glasses).

taking vitamin supplements.

applying castor oil&amla oil on the damaged areas.

mixing essential oils in my oils for scalp massages.

stretching perms as long as possible.

wrapping at night then putting plastic sap over satin scarf.

using tea rinses (also acv) as final rinses.

using protein (aphogee keratin&tea), moisturizing regularly.

using amla, brahmi, neem&shikikai powders (not so much lately, but more in the future!)

yep, i'm trying to totally revamp my program of action, alright!


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 21, 2010)

teysmith said:


> I used avocados in my hair for the first time and I gotta say I loooooooooved it!!!! I'm very much looking foward to the next time!!
> 
> For others who use avocados How often do you use them???


 
 IA avocados are nice and moisturizing (and delicious too). I usually do it twice a month. I add mayo too mine. Yep, I am planning to do a treatment Sat. ( I leave it on overnight) and I cant wait....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 21, 2010)

I am back in my 4 braids moisturizing and sealing daily.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 22, 2010)

BUMPING......


----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm still in my Senegalese Twists because I'm still on the road. Cowashing and DC'ing almost everyday. I'm baggying every night with Sta Sof Fro and Surge 14. I really hope I can make APL this year.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 22, 2010)

Just checkng in. I wore a bun all week...keepng my hair off my clothes. I D/Ced with UBH conditioner with heat for 30 minutes and roller set my hair. I'm about to take the rollers out and wrap my hair up for the night. I'm wearing my hair out until Sunday. Plan to co wash and bun up again Sunday through Thursday!

I'm about 5 weeks post and the new growth is breaking out. 11 more weeks to my next touch up. Happy growing ladies!


----------



## grow (Jan 23, 2010)

just checking in.....

i relaxed my hair last thursday and did my first wash yesterday.
it was a co-wash.
but i felt a bit of kinky at my roots.....
could my hair already be growing out?
yikes!
i mean, i gotta be happy if it's growing but i'm thinking....how on earth will i do my first 3 month relaxer stretch if it starts growing already?
how to get to apl with perm stretches and WITHOUT breakage.....hmmmmm
any ideas ladies?
thanks!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 23, 2010)

^^^I doubt if it NG already after one week. Maybe its a texlaxed area or something.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 23, 2010)

As soon as i stop being lazy i will shampoo, do a hot oil treatment and twist for my twist out.


----------



## LongCurlz (Jan 23, 2010)

I;m wearing a half wig till July, my next length check, and deep conditioning 1-2 times a week.

I tried out  Shescenit coco cream leave-in and I love it, its a keeper


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 23, 2010)

are any of you taking vitamins specifically for hair health/growth?  i've been taking GNC ultra nourish-hair since Jan. 12th but when i get back to my home base i wanna start taking my balanced b-complex as well but i refuse to take any more than 3 tablets a day, hair care should not be that complicated.  basically what i'm asking is what are your tried and true vits for hair and how many are you poping a day?


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 24, 2010)

^^^I take  Nature's Bounty HSN vitamins everyday... I take 1/3 of the recommended dosage (I couldn't take the break-outs from the biotin!) So... one pill a day for the past month and a half.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 24, 2010)

^^^I suppose to be taking some, I promise I am going to get rid of them things soon.

I am bunning for a few days, will update yall later.


----------



## Mdmommy99 (Jan 24, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> are any of you taking vitamins specifically for hair health/growth? i've been taking GNC ultra nourish-hair since Jan. 12th but when i get back to my home base i wanna start taking my balanced b-complex as well but i refuse to take any more than 3 tablets a day, hair care should not be that complicated. basically what i'm asking is what are your tried and true vits for hair and how many are you poping a day?


 
I just take my one a day multivitiamin from Whole Foods. It contains biotin. I can be a little sensitive to too many different things so thats enough for me.
I broke down today and applied direct heat to my hair even though I said I wouldn't. I blow dried lightly on warm and flat ironed my roots so that I can bun for the rest of the week. My hair is natural and air drying all the time has been giving me lots of tangles and knots. I still feel a little guilty about it though.


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Jan 24, 2010)

Tomorrow I will be shampooing and hot oiling then back to bunning. Ive been taking Centrum multi vitamins


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 24, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> are any of you taking vitamins specifically for hair health/growth?  i've been taking GNC ultra nourish-hair since Jan. 12th but when i get back to my home base i wanna start taking my balanced b-complex as well but i refuse to take any more than 3 tablets a day, hair care should not be that complicated.  basically what i'm asking is what are your tried and true vits for hair and how many are you poping a day?



I don't just take vitamins for my hair. It's for my general health. I would love to get all my vits/nutrients from food, but working full time with two little ones makes that almost impossible. So I take 6 pills/day. In the am, I drink 1TBS of Omega 3-6-9 oil. At lunch, I take GNC Nourishair, a prenatal vitamin, 1000 IU of Vitamin D3 and 25mg of magnesium. At dinner, I take GNC Nourishair and 1000 IU of Vitamin D3. 

I'm so used to this, it is a no brainer for me. I have a small pill cap on my key chain and I put my daily vitamins there.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 25, 2010)

I haven't used heat in exactly one month as of the 24th. I'm thinking about a six month no heat personal challenge, and since my next touch up is presumably in six months also, it may turn into a 7 month challenge. I am good at staying away from heat, but I've been having recurring thoughts of bringing out the flat iron. We'll see. Good news is my hair seems to have gotten longer already.  Dealing with some shedding/breakage issues...I will beat this...I want long hair, but not chewed up long hair.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm removing my Senegalese Twists today and will try to do a length check as soon as possible. I'll probably rebraid in a few days because I'm a truck driver and I'm transitioning. It's hard to deal with 2 different textures when I'm on the road. I don't like wigs or phony ponies.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 25, 2010)

Now that i am no longer afraid of protein, taking better care of my ends, staying consistent with my hair regimen, and starting a vitamin regimen i am very confident that i will make APL or come close to it at the end of the year!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 25, 2010)

well ladies as i missed this (registerded yesterday) im gonna have to watch ya and do my challenge alone. well, good luck and ill come by to see the progress!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 25, 2010)

Tomorrow is wash day, so I will be updating you ladies on that. 
I have been bunning for 2 days.....


----------



## panamoni (Jan 26, 2010)

Did a wonderful DC last night.  I'm going to stick to adding EVOO and honey to my DCs.  Hair feels great.  Air dried and am back to bunning.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jan 26, 2010)

I just realized I never posted my starting pic. Here it is. I'm 9 weeks post.


----------



## grow (Jan 26, 2010)

goodmorningruby said:


> I haven't used heat in exactly one month as of the 24th. I'm thinking about a six month no heat personal challenge, and since my next touch up is presumably in six months also, it may turn into a 7 month challenge. I am good at staying away from heat, but I've been having recurring thoughts of bringing out the flat iron. We'll see. Good news is my hair seems to have gotten longer already.  Dealing with some shedding/breakage issues...I will beat this...I want long hair, but not chewed up long hair.


 


i hear you Goodmorningruby!!!
i stopped using heat the 6th of nov., 2009 and i would like to go a year without it if i can...lol, i used to love the flat iron, too, but am so loving this new growth without it that i really want to stick with this regimine.

let's start a no heat challenge ladies!

if we wanna get to apl and beyond, ending breakage is a major stepping stone towards the achievement of that goal, and nothing breaks hair like heat!

after i wash, dc and all, i wrap my hair and let it air dry.
since i'm only shoulder length now, drying doesn't take that long.
and i've still got flat, straight hair with bounce!
(i put 1 or 2 hard plastic rollers at the crown to give some lift and to make the wrap easier, but at night i just wrap it all up before silk scarf then plastic cap)

current regimine:
yesterday i pre poo-ed with cayenne pepper, castor oil & essential oils
today i washed with amla, shikakai, and brahmi
cowashed that out with a shea butter dc (it's an italian brand so i don't know if it would serve a purpose to list it, as it's not global)
lightly condished with alterna life solutions volume restore conditioner

then i did my tea rinses and avc final rinse.

my comb out was super supple and easy....hair felt soft and was detangled already.

then i put joico k-pak recontruct on and wrappèed it.

as i type, my hair is drying, so we'll see what it looks like after i take it down, but it sure felt good to do this and not need a blow dryer or flat iron!

HHG ladies!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 26, 2010)

Cowashed my kinky twists this morning. Wearing a bun for the rest of the week.


----------



## PDub (Jan 26, 2010)

I've been bunning since my last relaxer in late December '09.  I'm going to continue bunning until my next relaxer (12 weeks).  I'm hoping this will help me retain all my length so that I can make it to full APL by the end of the year.  

I'm starting to get frustrated with my hair journey.  It seems like my hair just won't grow!!  I've narrowed my regimen down to almost doing nothing to my hair because I'm so frustrated.  All I do now is wash, condition and bun.  I usually sleep in conditioner because I'm tired of the entire deep conditioning process (sitting under the dryer).  I moisturize and seal whenever I feel I've gone too far in neglecting my hair.  Basically, I ignore my hair as long as I can.  Sigh...........I hate this and sometimes I hate my hair, very very much.


----------



## jlh48047 (Jan 26, 2010)

update...  I have been gone for bit trying to get back to U.S.  However, I have been weaving it up as a protective style.  I got my install on 07 Jan 10.  It is hard to keep it in.  I just am not real happy with it.  I have a lot of restrictions as to how I can wear my hair being in the military and having to look all professional and stuff.  So, that is one of the main reason's I have been weaving. 

I have been washing with diluted shampoo once weekly and dc' ing as well.  

I oil and moisturize the hair that is braided about 2x a week.

I take a women's mega vitamin, biotin and vitamin c daily or every other day.

I am drinking plenty of water.  now that is a challenge!!!  

If I can managed to leave this weave in until the beginning of march I will be able to check my progress at that time to see if these things need to be changed or updated.

I am also trying to become a use your stash type person because my hair product closet is rediculous!!

I would take any advice for you ladies on how to better my regimen!!


----------



## PaleoChick (Jan 26, 2010)

Update:
Pared down my vitamins to one multivitamin, 6 drops of BioSil (my skin is jacked up), fish oil and CoQ10. I drink a LOT more water than before. Still using braids as a protective style during the winter and early spring. While braided, I use a braid spray by African Pride, Keratin Mist by CHI, and a herbal oil that I apply between sections with a QTip (about 3x a week). I use a dilute shampoo and a conditioning leave in weekly. That is all.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 26, 2010)

Still trying to devise a vitamin regimen. I've only been taking ultra nourish hair for 2 weeks but I can feel my nails getting stronger already.


----------



## CDiddy614 (Jan 27, 2010)

Washed this evening. And after 2 back to back flexi sets I had some major detangling to do. With that said, I need to start purchasing materials for my first LHCF self-lax. I'm thinking I'll go with the Mizani BB line in mild. I see that I can buy everything that I need from amazon for around $120, but I'll do some BSS searching first. Hair is starting to become an issue and I'm tired of looking like a crazy lady at work. Hopefully this set and flat iron will get me motivated to stretch a little longer. 3 months will be great, but I'm scared to commit to that time frame.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 27, 2010)

grow said:


> i hear you Goodmorningruby!!!
> i stopped using heat the 6th of nov., 2009 and i would like to go a year without it if i can...lol, i used to love the flat iron, too, but am so loving this new growth without it that i really want to stick with this regimine.
> 
> let's start a no heat challenge ladies!
> ...



 I'm glad you're seeing progress, that's awesome. Keep up the good work! After I use heat (safely) I go long periods of time without using it again and when I do I notice a huge difference in my hair, mostly with the length and health.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 27, 2010)

I decided to braid my hair up tonight. Box braided all of the hair. I want to leave them in for at least 4 weeks, maybe longer. It took _forever_ and my hair needs a break from breaking.  And I'm sick right now and the last thing I want to deal with is my misbehaving hair.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 27, 2010)

Will be DC'ing tonight using my new lush smelling Molton Brown condish and then proceed to rollerset.  I'm enjoying my hair at the moment, it seems to be behaving itself and I've got a decent amount of new growth 6 weeks post.

Put a few flexi rods in on dry hair with a bit of Aveda USC and castor oil at the ends, and I've got nice luscious curls this morning - no frizz and no flyaways. USC and castor oil as a combination is fantastic and these little beauties will always be in my product rotation.


----------



## grow (Jan 27, 2010)

Goodmorningruby, i hope you feel better soon!

Cream Tee, what's Aveda USC?

HHG!


----------



## myhair84 (Jan 27, 2010)

update: i've been kinda frustrated with my hair so i decided to take a break from it: it was breaking like crazy and my edges and temples were thinning. now that i have figured out the problem, i have been remedying them. i still dc 2/month and keep my ends protected (for the most part). 

i am also trying to change up my protective styles because two strands are becoming really boring to me. i'm not sure if its growing but in may when i take my 6 month point pic i can see if it has.


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 27, 2010)

Just Checking in....I have been wearing protective styles for 3 weeks now.  Saturday is going to be wash day for me. I will dc and cornrow to dry.


----------



## Amerie123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Updating: so, I've been wearing this braid under my wig for 1.5 weeks now, and i have 5.5 weeks to go.. I'm still undecided if I want to take it out by then or not.. :scratchch


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jan 27, 2010)

This week I decided to wear my lace wig instead of bunning since I am also rollersetting my hair and then wrapping it under my wigs. I think I am going to switch back to my halfwigs next week. I will be 9wks post on friday and I will be doing my next length check and texlax on Feb 13th. I think now I am about 2-2.5inches from top of APL.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 27, 2010)

I removed my Senegalese Twists yesterday so I'll try to do a length check before the end of the week.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey everyone! I didn't protective style with my buns this week:-( I'll get back on track Monday. I plan to roller set Thursday night and Saturday afternoon. I have a big dance event this weekend and I know my hair is going to be sweaty and wet after dancing till 3am Friday night.

I'm going to bun tomorrow and Then tomorrow night I'm going to do a prepoo with Burt's Bees Avocado butter pre shampoo treatment. I plan to shampoo with Trader Joe's peppermnt shampoo and DC with UBH conditioner under the dryer for 30 minutes. Then rollerset for my big night Friday. Maytry porosity control, but not sure what step of the process to use it?


----------



## Afrolinda (Jan 27, 2010)

I just did a sew-in-weave today which I will wear it till' end of march.


----------



## GreenD (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess I should post something since signing up.  I've been wearing my hair in box braids with my own hair that I redid the first of the year under a wig. So I'll take these out for my one year nappiversary in mid-March and will use that as my starting length for this year/challenge. I'm hoping to be APL by late summer.

We shall see.....


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 27, 2010)

Braided the twist out instead of twisting. I like braid outs better but twisting is less of a hassle than braiding. I haven't looked at my ends since my December trim but they feel good.


----------



## hairaboutit (Jan 27, 2010)

Update: I've been sticking to my reggie and I'm excited to say I have some pretty good growth.  I've been bunning and airdrying but I'm not so thrilled w/ having damp hair when I leave for work.  Any tips (with minimal to no heat) would be appreciated


----------



## grow (Jan 28, 2010)

hairaboutit said:


> Update: I've been sticking to my reggie and I'm excited to say I have some pretty good growth. I've been bunning and airdrying but I'm not so thrilled w/ having damp hair when I leave for work. Any tips (with minimal to no heat) would be appreciated


 
hi Hairaboutit! i'm so happy to hear about your sticking to your reggie and growth progress!!!
how often do you check your growth progress?
one tip i've tried for airdrying is wrapping.
i stopped using heat last november and hope to go a year without it!
so what i've been doing is, after i'm finished poo ing dc ing and all, i take 1 or 2 big hrad plastic rollers and roll my crown up.
the rest of my hair, i wrap, then i sit where the air vent is at home.
1 and a half to 2 hrs. later, my hair is completely dry and straight!
no heat, no blow dryer, no flat iron!

hth!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 28, 2010)

Trying to wear my hair in a bun but I love playing in my hair too much for that. Went back to trying MN again. I learned that my mix was too strong and that I wasn't mixing enough oil. That explains the massive headaches.


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 28, 2010)

Just wanted to check-in. Havent posted in awhile. Just conditioning and staying moisturized, and hoping for APL. But I am enjoying the journey so far.


----------



## grow (Jan 29, 2010)

ok ladies, tomorrow is gonna be the last time i bother with my hair for a while, i hope!

i cannot keep my hands out of it, but at the same time, it is becoming to much of a hassle to take all the time to care for it AND take all the time to style it, too.

something's got to give and it's gonna be the styling.

i love the claw clips, so i think i'm gonna wear my bangs out and claw clip it up as long as i can.....after tomorrow's roller set, that is....


----------



## brownbean96 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies


Checking in.  I'm at the end of my flexi rod set - today will be two weeks that I've worn the style.  It started to look a little ratty towards the middle of this weeks so I threw it up into my 'save the day' style - curly puff/ponytail.  I plan on washing it on Sunday.


----------



## kandigyrl (Jan 29, 2010)

Checking in. I'm currently in between braid installs and I'm bunning for the time being.Getting in my dcs and protein treatment before my next install.


----------



## Bettina (Jan 29, 2010)

I just washed my hair with diluted shampoo (CON green label/distilled water) and my scalp feels great! I really had the itch to take my braids down and see my hair --- I really miss my hair but I have a goal and will make APL by Dec 2010! Woo hoo--Ok I am calm now


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 29, 2010)

im so ready to wash my hair. box braids are giving me a headache for braid outs because it's ALWAYS the middle that wants to lose definition when im getting rid of the parts so tonight i'm going to cornrow instead and then grab and braid in large, loose braids for maintenance.


----------



## PaleoChick (Jan 29, 2010)

Checking in. Still wearing braids. Dilute shampoo and condish every two weeks to put on hair. Using CoQ10, fish oil, MSM, multivitamin, and waiting for diatomaceous earth to show up. I think I could use a decent parasite cleanse for a change. Will post results.


----------



## Mdmommy99 (Jan 30, 2010)

Co-washed and DC yesterday. Twisted hair into bantu knots using coconut oil and aloe vera gel. My intention was to do this to wear as a twist out for a party tonight but since it is snowing here I don't know if I will be going anywhere. If not, I'll probably keep the twists in until tomorrow, wear the twist out for a couple days and then pin up for the rest of the week.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 30, 2010)

grow said:


> Goodmorningruby, i hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Cream Tee, what's Aveda USC?
> 
> HHG!



It is Aveda Universal Styling Cream.  Some folks use it as a moisturiser, but I find that's not the best way for me. So I moisturise lightly then add the USC, particularly from mid point of my length down to my ends. After using my hair has a nice polished look, it's great for buns and smoothing down flyaways.

I was terrible with my hair last week, I only bunned once! It'll be going back up in the bun from Monday.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 30, 2010)

Washing my hair (braided) tonight. Pre-pooing/DCing under heating cap right now with Giovanni Nutrafix and  EVOO on dry braided hair. Will clarify/chelate with Elucence Volume Clarifying shampoo and lather a second time with Swastik Shikakai shampoo bar. DC with heat after that with something super moisturizing mixed with honey. PC/cold rinse, then moisturize and seal (diluted Aussie Moist instant conditioner and JBCO).  Then bun.


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm also in the Wig Challenge so I hope I'm able to retain...I deep conditioned last night with ORS Replenishing Conditioner, Porosity Control and castor oil..it felt greattt with major slip...


----------



## Missi (Jan 30, 2010)

*MINI ASSESSMENT:*


 What are you doing for growth
Oiling my scalp with Amla Oil every week, applying castor oil 2x a week, and maybe take some wholefood supplements, baggy, and try to keep my hair from rubbing against my clothes. 


 What are you _not_ going to do
Straighten my hair every week, cut, bun (scunci's chew my ends up)


 What length are you now?
Between SL & APL - haven't checked my length in months


----------



## PinkyD (Jan 30, 2010)

Back to bunning, still drinking my waistlength shakes and my Vermont cocktails.


----------



## onyxmin (Jan 30, 2010)

What are you doing for growth?
2010 Braid Challenge
Protein treatment on ends (with peripheral braids removed)
WASH BIWEEKLY
DC WEEKLY

What are you not going to do? 
No CUTTING!!

What length are you now?
SL


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Jan 30, 2010)

Yesterday I clarified with Tresemme Deep Cleaning Shampoo with vitamin c then conditioned with Roux Porosity. My hairs a bit crunchy, I think its the Roux Porosity control. Have any of you ladies experienced dryness from it?

I proceeded to moisturize with Hollywood beauty olive oil creme and sealed with unrefined castor oil but my hair is still dry. Im going to moisturize again tonight and hopefully it wont be so dry tomorrow.

It think Im going to DC with ORS Replenishing pak tomorrow


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 30, 2010)

Getting my tree braids and sew in tomorrow.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 30, 2010)

Had a major exam so I am just now washing my hair....
-Clarified with Suave.
-Washed with CON- green
-And DC with Aphogee 2 min (I guess you can consider that a DC)
I am air drying at the moment. 
And I will be going back to my cowash 1x/wk also....


----------



## maxineshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello everybody.  I just wanted to wish everyone well on this challenge.  I have decided to bow out gracefully.  I made the decision to cut the rest of the color (almost three inches) out of my hair instead of waiting.  It was really getting on my nerves.  My hair is at a really awkward length, and realistically I think I will probably make it to full shoulder length at the end of this year.  

Be blessed everyone, and HHG


ETA: It would be really funny if I made it to APL anyway.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Last night I picked out my braidout thinking i was gonna be washing my hair but ended up going out with friends. I ended up washing and hot oiling tonight, and instead of 2 strand twists I did flat twists for my twistout and i am happy to report that the broken areas in the front that refused to stay twisted are now able to be flat twisted and stay that way! They still aren't as full and healthy as i want but im glad im making progress.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 31, 2010)

I removed my Senegalese Twists the other day and had them redone. I did a Henna treatment and DC immediately after the takedown. I'm currently SL unstretched and Collarbone length stretched. I really hope I can make APL by Dec. I'm staying in braids for the rest of the year and I think the Crown and Glory method is really helping with retention and growth, especially since I'm transitioning. I didn't have any breakage after removing the Twists.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 31, 2010)

Ashleescheveux said:


> Yesterday I clarified with Tresemme Deep Cleaning Shampoo with vitamin c then conditioned with Roux Porosity. My hairs a bit crunchy, I think its the Roux Porosity control. Have any of you ladies experienced dryness from it?
> 
> I proceeded to moisturize with Hollywood beauty olive oil creme and sealed with unrefined castor oil but my hair is still dry. Im going to moisturize again tonight and hopefully it wont be so dry tomorrow.
> 
> It think Im going to DC with ORS Replenishing pak tomorrow



Oooh, did you do a DC before the Roux PC? Or was that your DC?
If it was, then yes...the dryness is from the PC. PC is something that should be used as a final step to shut the cuticles and seal in the moisture from the DC. And I know that some people mix it in their DC...I used to, but I stopped. Anywho, it's not intended to really nourish the hair, and manufacturers recommend that it be only left on the hair for about a minute, so it's not the best thing to DC with. I know that only squares follow the instructions, but with PC, you really want to do that, or it can jack you right up. Makes your hair hard, tangly and crunchy. 

I do recommend that you do the ORS Pak tomorrow. That should help tremendously.  Good luck!



MondoDismo said:


> Hello everybody.  I just wanted to wish everyone well on this challenge.  I have decided to bow out gracefully.  I made the decision to cut the rest of the color (almost three inches) out of my hair instead of waiting.  It was really getting on my nerves.  My hair is at a really awkward length, and realistically I think I will probably make it to full shoulder length at the end of this year.
> 
> Be blessed everyone, and HHG
> 
> ...



Sorry that you had to cut, but good luck with the rest of your journey! 
And it would be funny and wonderful if you got to APL anyway. Without the annoying color on the ends!


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 31, 2010)

I washed my hair today....boy did that fell good.  I DC combed out and twisted in big twist. I place a cap over them and will sleep like this. In the morning I will wash the DC out, moisturize and cornrow my hair. My hair seems to be responding well to my routine.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 31, 2010)

I used heat on my hair TWICE today!! Once to flat iron because I wanted to wear my hair straight for a funeral this morning, then again because I wanted to wear my hair curly for the Robin Thicke concert tonight. I tried to Caruso curl using the beach wave method I learned from a ytuber but I didn't have enough time for it to set properly. I need a ! I'm going to treat myself to two dc's this week. One after church tomorrow and one after my mid week wash on Wed.

FYI: Beach Wave Tutorial in case anyone wants to try an alternate to traditional roller setting. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L41HHj4gro


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 31, 2010)

As anticipated/per usual, I am quickly growing bored with my low maintenance box braids and I want to take them down. It hasn't even been one week yet and I wanted to make them last at least a month. I know I will regret taking them out so soon since that means putting them in would take another 5-6 hours. I'll leave them in for a few more days....The good part is that my hair is _super_ moist. 

EVOO, JBCO and diluted Aussie Moist after intense DC = delicious, lushness for hair.


----------



## LongCurlz (Feb 1, 2010)

keeping my hair in small twists underneath my half wig, wont take them out until march 1st, deep conditioning 1-2 times a week and moisturizing every other day


----------



## doobiequeen88 (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh pleeaaassseee add me....im a newbie!!!



What are you doing for growth
Started my vitamins Jan 25, 5000mcg boitin, 1000mcg MSM, B-complex 50. Weave it up chalenge 2010, only relax my hair on season (spring, summer, fall winter). Moistrurize and seal daily with nu gro spray w/ moisturizer and 100% cocnut oil. 

What are you _not_ going to do
I will _not_ touch the shears, I will _not_ touch the shears, I will _not_ touch the SHEARS!!! No Cutting
I will not manipulate my hair too much.


What length are you now?
I am neck length
Pic in signature was taken Jan 10, 2010


----------



## itismehmmkay (Feb 1, 2010)

Going back to weekly washing...(bimonthly if I can).

I did a great deep condition w/ Cholesterol then used setting lotion to rollerset. 
Oldschool.

The next day it was a bit dry, so I oiled my scalp w/ coconut oil and a bit of WGO.
Oldschool.

I'm gonna see how long this lasts.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Feb 1, 2010)

My hair is in 5 flat twists, and one 2strand twist underneath a wig. I'm wearing a satin scarf under my wig, instead of a wig cap.

I spritz lightly with water, moisturized with Alma heavy cream, sealed with EVOO, and rubbed/massaged a lil castor oil into to my edges yesturday.

I am going to wear this wig all week and wash my hair this weekend..


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Feb 1, 2010)

I am back to wearing my halfwig this week. I washed and cond with Nioxin system 3, DC with Joico moisture recovery and applied Nioxin thermal bliss, SE megasilk leave in and JBCO then braided in 5 big cornrows to wear under my wig until this weekend. I said I was not going to do any trimming but my ends are so rough and ratty looking so I may let my stylist trim after my texlax in 1-2wks.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Feb 1, 2010)

I relaxed yesterday after a 10 week stretch. I switched to a lye relaxer and I can tell a huge difference. I didn't realize the no lye dried my hair out so much. I'm about 2 inches to apl.


----------



## prettyone23 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm a newbie!

What are you doing for growth?
Initial dusting, moisturizing (haven't perfected the mix I want), co-washing every other day, vitamin pack (E, pre-natal, Omega-3), plenty of water, little to no heat (only on special occasions), stretching at 12-16 week intervals.

What are you not going to do?
Fall back on bad hair practices.

What length are you now? 
Shoulder length.


----------



## panamoni (Feb 1, 2010)

I can "feel" myself getting closer to APL.  I just have to prepare for my next trim, and make sure it's really a dusting.


----------



## ycammyy (Feb 1, 2010)

checking in, from my husbands measurements I am about 3.5inches away from apl in the back and 4inches in the front. my growth this month was 0.5in. hhg everyone


----------



## CDiddy614 (Feb 5, 2010)

I day away from 3 months and my stretch will end this weekend. The DMV is going to get smacked by a winter storm, so instead of standing in line I headed to the BBS to pick up Mizani Butter Blends Mild, the Normalizing Conditioner, and Neutralizing Shampoo, base from a different brand, and I may take another shot at using application brushes. Feeling a length check coming on.


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 5, 2010)

I prepooed with Aphogee 2 Min, then washed with Aussie Moist Shampoo and Conditioner on Wednesday...moisturized with Kids Organics Shea Butter lotion and sealed with Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal Oil...

Last night, I DC'ed with ORS Replenishing/PC/ and castor oil...Major slip. Hair came out very moisturized. I put Salerm 21 in and sealed with the Herbal Oil.


----------



## Odd One (Feb 5, 2010)

took down my yarn braids after two weeks lol...im 14 weeks post now... I was thinking about transitioning... but idk


----------



## xyra (Feb 5, 2010)

Things are going well here. I had the urge to cut off about 1" of hair last week, because I felt that I had a lot of split ends and thought that I should cut off more than I actually needed. The day I was going to make an appointment I examined my hair more closely and realized I didn't have as many splits as I originally thought.

I've unfortunately been slacking on my exercise regimen. I have been drinking more water daily and taking my vitamins though. I bought 3 different dance type workout dvds, so I am hoping it will keep me more interested. I plan on alternating and doing these 5 days a week until I improve my stamina for my Jillian Michaels dvds. I also plan on purchasing a stationary bike. I recently switched to Pantene Relaxed and Natural shampoo/conditioner due to price and availability. And I stopped using megatek. I couldn't keep a set schedule with it, so I'm keeping with my WGHO due to it helping more with my transition.

I'll be 8 months post in a couple of weeks and am happy with my progress. I almost thought my hair wasn't growing as much as it used to, but I realized I am making progress. I should definitely be APL by December if I keep it up. I still hope to make APL by June at my 1 year mark, so we will see. 

Happy hair growing!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 5, 2010)

DCing with CON-purple and Aphogee 2 min and sprayed some tea rinse on top.....


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 5, 2010)

Keeping my hair braided up and ultra-moisturizair !!!  I know for a fact the back of my head is going to hit APL before the top half of my hair....oh well...at least it is growing.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 5, 2010)

Just dusted my hair myself, it was needed. Plus I think I did a very good job!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 5, 2010)

twist-outs, twist-outs, and more twist-outs.

I did a measurement the other day and figured I grow about .63 of an inch per month on avg (growth over an 8 month period was used). It ain't an inch per month, but I'll take it.


----------



## LadyRaider (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm trying a flexirod set tonight for the first time. The flexirods are so much easier to deal with than the magnetic rollers! I need to buy one more pack though. I ended up short.

I'm now sitting under my sixties era soft bonnet dryer. It seems to work well, but I did have problems getting all the flexirods underneath tbe bonnet!


----------



## grow (Feb 7, 2010)

*WELCOME PRETTYONE23!!!!*  :welcome3:

i'm rather new to the board, too..... 

i am soooo happy to report that when i measured my hair last week:

*I'VE HAD AN INCH OF GROWTH IN JUST 3 WEEKS!!!!!!*
:trampolin

i am sooooo grateful to this board for all of the things i have and am learning that got me there.....and that will be taking me to APL!!!!
(i think i actually might be able to get there before May!)

now, i am faithfully dc'ing twice a week from now on!

not to mention massaging my scalp daily, implementing vitamins, co-washing, healthy shake drinking, cayenne pepper using, jbco applications, acv rinsing, herbal tea applying just to mention a few of the things i've learned here from my lhcf "sisters" that i'm going to continue!:woohoo2:

*A HUGE THANK YOU*  TO YOU ALL FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP AND IN SHARING THIS WONDERFUL JOURNEY WITH ME!!!

HHJ AND HHG LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4evershika (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats, grow!!! That's great growth for 3 weeks!!!!!


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 8, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## ellehair (Feb 9, 2010)

Checking in ladies, ive been gone for a minute, I was really sick for a few weeks.  My hair took a faill for it, but I am getting it back on track now.  I washed and dc'd last night and I plan to do so again by Thursday.  I've been faithfully rocking my lacefronts with my hair bunned underneath..  But i didnt detangle for like 3 weeks and i suffered badly..


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 9, 2010)

*I am late but I would like to get to APL by Dec 2010*
    *  What are you doing for growth
-*Protective styling, JBCO, and I am going to try a vitamin*
    * What are you not going to do
-*go to a salon, overuse heat, neglect my scalp and ends*
    * What length are you now?
*-I am between ear and neck length *


----------



## GreenD (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm probably one of the worst participants of this challenge as far as checking in. I'm in box braids under my wigs, and I won't be posting any pics (actually my starting pic) until my 1 year anniversary in March. I may have posted this already, so sorry if I did. The last time I checked I needed 4 more inches to hit APL. Fingers crossed I'll make it sometime this summer. Will post pics next month.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 9, 2010)

I just henna'd I my hair and it turned out great as usual.


----------



## Toney (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I'm late and please count me in for this challenge

What are you doing for growth?
*Bunning, Vitamins and Juicing Vegetables
*
What are you not going to do?
*No heat and cutting
*
What length are you now?
*A little past SL*


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 9, 2010)

Good Luck Ladies ..............


----------



## Platinum (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm thinking about trying a growth aid. I haven't decided if I'm going to go back to MN or Megatek.


----------



## maghreblover (Feb 10, 2010)

checking in! been in kanekalon braids since 21st december, hoping to take them out last week of february. dc'd last weekend with the braids in and my NG felt so soft, i couldn't keep my hands out of them! i think i'll dc for the remaining two weekends before i take the braids out.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 10, 2010)

I may do sew ins for the rest of the year. My hair is growing so slowly and I'm tired of looking at it.


----------



## Salsarisma (Feb 10, 2010)

^^Top Notch, I love your layers! I want layers so badly bc my rollersets look boring with all of my hair the same lenght. I'm trying to hold out until I'm at least APL before getting any type of cut.


----------



## hothair (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm still sticking to this time for my goal, I  I meet it by Sept/Oct but we'll see


----------



## PrissyMiss (Feb 10, 2010)

Ckecking in... weave is out and I did a trim like 3 days ago. I just couldn't stand the uneveness anymore. I am going to make a change to my regimen and see how it goes.


----------



## Mdmommy99 (Feb 10, 2010)

Check in..I bought a wig last week and said I was going to wig for the rest of Feb. but since I have barely left the house because of snow I have just had my hair in double strand twists since Sun. Did a hot oil treatment on dry hair with EVOO, rinsed, and used Kenra as MC. I plan to wear these until Sun. and then try a rollerset and bun. 

I cannot keep my hands out of my hair no matter what style it is in! I'm worried this is going to be what might keep me from apl...sigh.


----------



## grow (Feb 11, 2010)

Mdmommy99, i KNOW HOW U FEEL!!!

i'm the same way....just have a hard time keeping my hands outta my hair now that i'm taking such good care of it...plus, it's so much softer when i'm doing what's right for it and i justify my constant "hands in the head" thing as "checking to make sure it's still soft and not brittle"....somewhat true.

*what i'm doing for growth * my mega tek just arrived and i tried it last night.....to early to tell, but i like the feel! (and smell!)
i'm also participating in other challenges to "keep track" of other new practices that i'm doing (like cayenne pepper, castor oil, scalp massaging, co washing, and inch of growth a month, drink your way to waistlength hair, etc....)
i'm taking vitamins& things like: spirulina, biotin, horsetail extract, aloe vera  juice, acai and papaya extract, biological molasses and acv, flaxseed oil, hemp oil (in my fresh fruit and veggie juicing)
i'm going learn to like ps's!

*what are you not going to do*  since nov 17th, 2009, i have sworn off ALL HEAT (no blowdryer, no flat iron, no hot curlers, no curling irons, etc...)
i'm not going to trim....just dust

*what length are you now*:  i'm shoulder length and hubby's measurements from the back of my head set me at my longest layer being 1 and 1/8th inch to APL!!!


----------



## Janet' (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm waayyy too late, I know... I am with you ladies in spirit and I am subscribing to the thread because I am trying to reach the goal of full APL by July 2010...Keep up the good work, ladies and HHG

Below is my starting pic, actually taken in December 09...


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 12, 2010)

Still going strong with my protective styles! I'm glad about all the extra growth with using MN.


----------



## Miss AJ (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm excited...I had to go buy wider headbands cuz the ones I just bought last month already can't handle the fro anymore!!


----------



## Janet' (Feb 13, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> I'm excited...I had to go buy wider headbands cuz the ones I just bought last month already can't handle the fro anymore!!



Congrats! Small victories = long-term success!!!


----------



## maghreblover (Feb 13, 2010)

YAYYY!!! As of today, I am exactly 52 weeks,i.e. one year post  I am in braids now, but to commemorate I took down a braid somewhere in the middle of my head, and measured exactly 7.5 inches of new growth  . The rest of my hair is texlaxed, I'm not sure I'll be texlaxing again, but I won't be doing any cutting either.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 13, 2010)

maghreblover said:


> I took down a braid somewhere in the middle of my head, and measured *exactly 7.5 inches* of new growth


 
*WOW!!* GREAT job!!!


----------



## Aisling~Siahbon (Feb 13, 2010)

This is my goal and I have been following in secret.. But, right now I've been very sick.. Question. to avoid setbacks.. what do you do to hour hair when you are sick?


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Feb 13, 2010)

I really was supposed to make APL it by December 2009, but very unsuccessful thus far  . Maybe I can get there this year, my regimen is more solid and I'm now using Mega Tek. Fingers crossed, I will do everything in my power to grow my hair at least APL.


----------



## Miss AJ (Feb 13, 2010)

Aisling~Siahbon said:


> This is my goal and I have been following in secret.. But, right now I've been very sick.. Question. to avoid setbacks.. what do you do to hour hair when you are sick?


 

Awwwww, I hope you feel better soon!  I'm a big baby when I'm sick so i tend to exxagerate just a little bit lol but if I'm not feeling like im on the verge of death I just moisturize real good, put in some Miss Celie braids and throw on my satin bonnet.  Now that my hair is shorter I'd probably put them in a punch of little lazy buns instead of the braids.


----------



## Miss AJ (Feb 14, 2010)

Alright so I've got good news and bad news...

Good News:  I flat twisted the front of my hair last night and the back is in a twist out, it's beautiful, I'm excited, and it is my new grow out style.  I'll have pics as soon as my phone is done charging (my charger is a lil ghetto so if I touch it even a little bit it will stop charging lol).


Bad News:  I can't recall if my hair has always been like this, but the right side is fuller and longer than the left side!  It can't be past damage issues because when I did any chemical alteration I always started on the right side, when I wrapped I always wrapped clockwise, heat styling started on the right, and my right side was always less healthier because of that....but now that im all natural again the left side is the less full, shorter side?????   I'm thinking it may be how I sleep at night, I always start off on the left and after much tossing and turning I end up back on the left side.  I'm the only one who has noticed cuz I'm the only one all up in my head lol so no trimming, but if it doesn't get its act together by August then it's getting evened up.


----------



## grow (Feb 14, 2010)

hi CherryCherryBoomBoom!

i just started with the mega tek, too!
are u in that challenge?
surely, it will do alot of good!
*CONGRATULATIONS Maghreblover!!!!
7.5 inches in a year is   WAY over the 6 inches they say is "normal"!
Thank you for bustin' that rule and enjoy your new hair!!!*

HHG ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 14, 2010)

I haven't posted in a while. I think I went back and added a starting length pic, but I had to get rid of some crunchy (and texlaxed) ends. They weren't split (yet) but they were thin and hard and just bugging me. I'm not sure if I will reach my 2010 goal, but I will try. Even if I don't reach it in 2010, I should reach it by early 2011. 
So here is my new starting pic. Don't mind my face. 

Oh, and now I'm in the MN challenge, too.

So, I kind of freaked out when I saw how short my hair is in the picture. But when I stretched my hair out I saw that I am only 4 inches away from reaching APL (only the back half and sides, though). Last year I retained about 5 inches of new growth even though it was a crazy year (broken engagement) and I wasn't taking vitamins or my iron pills and I started eating like the typical [broke] college student. 
So...yeah. I still think it's possible to reach APL by my birthday, Sept 22nd.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 14, 2010)

Dc'ing my kinky twits today.


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Feb 15, 2010)

EtherealEnigma said:


> I haven't posted in a while. I think I went back and added a starting length pic, but I had to get rid of some crunchy (and texlaxed) ends. They weren't split (yet) but they were thin and hard and just bugging me. I'm not sure if I will reach my 2010 goal, but I will try. Even if I don't reach it in 2010, I should reach it by early 2011.
> So here is my new starting pic. Don't mind my face.
> 
> Oh, and now I'm in the MN challenge, too.
> ...


 
Your shrinkage is like woah!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you very much, but my hair is blunt cut too!  I roll the top really tight And wrap the bottom to make it look layered.  



Salsarisma said:


> ^^Top Notch, I love your layers! I want layers so badly bc my rollersets look boring with all of my hair the same lenght. I'm trying to hold out until I'm at least APL before getting any type of cut.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 15, 2010)

When I was ill I French braided it and moisturize/seal it once a day, taking it down every 3 days to detangle and thoroughly moisurize/seal.  



Aisling~Siahbon said:


> This is my goal and I have been following in secret.. But, right now I've been very sick.. Question. to avoid setbacks.. what do you do to hour hair when you are sick?


----------



## Salsarisma (Feb 15, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> Thank you very much, but my hair is blunt cut too!  I roll the top really tight And wrap the bottom to make it look layered.



That's a great idea! I'm going to try that. What type of rollers do you use?


----------



## LushLox (Feb 15, 2010)

I got bored this evening and straightened just the back, to my surprise I'm like 1 inch away.  Will just keep on doing what I'm doing, with any luck at my next touch up in June I might even surpass it!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Feb 15, 2010)

I still haven't trimmed/dusted my hair *sigh* And I really need to because I worry that the longer I go without a trim, the more hair I will need to cut off in June.  My hair is flat ironed right now, so I'll trim today and we'll see what happens after that. I think I might do a HOT with EVOO, co wash and then bun/baggy. This is subject to change, will report back later.


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Feb 15, 2010)

I am realxing this Friday after 6 months so I'll be able to see how much progress I've made then. Will post an update sometime next week.


----------



## 4evershika (Feb 15, 2010)

Checking in, ladies... I got my relaxer last week and I am between 3 and 4 inches away from APL!!! I still have a long way to grow but I'm getting closer...!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 15, 2010)

^^ We are at the same point. I've got about 3-4 inches to go and it seems like it'll take forever and a day to get there. *sigh*

I spent too much money today!!

I bought a hair steamer $99
Joico kpak Vapor Iron $154
2 medium Caruso Rollers $20
======================
Grand total of $273

My husband is going to kick my azzzzzzzz (but at least my hair will be silky )!!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 15, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> That's a great idea! I'm going to try that. What type of rollers do you use?


 
The tan rollers under the dryer and medium satin hype hair rollers to maintain.


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Feb 15, 2010)

What are you doing for growth

Co-washing and deep conditioning once a week, shampooing once a month
Twice a month I'll prepoo over night with my Alma oil and shakakai powder and coconut oil mixture
Protective styling..roller sets, braid outs, buns
Stretch my relaxers

What are you not going to do
forget to moisturize daily

What length are you now?
full shoulder length


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 15, 2010)

2.5' from APL


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 16, 2010)

My hair got caught under my purse and bookbag!! 

YAY! Small milestones!!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Feb 16, 2010)

quick update: I texlaxed at 10wks on Feb.5th and got a light trim on Feb. 12. I said I was not gonna trim but my ends were very brittle and rough. It did not set me back too far just back to line #2 I was almost at #3 after my texlax. It looks like I have about 2" or to be sure 2.5" until I reach APL which should be line #4. I am wearing my hair out this week and back to wiggin' or buns next week.
Here is a quick snap shot:


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 16, 2010)

You are making fantastic progress MzSpohisticated- keep it up.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2010)

I think I'm going to order a progress shirt soon. I can't wait to see how much progress I will have made by summer. I'm also planning to buy a Maxiglide before I take down these Senegalese Twist.


----------



## 4evershika (Feb 16, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> My hair got caught under my purse and bookbag!!
> 
> YAY! Small milestones!!



lol congrats!!!!!!


----------



## grow (Feb 16, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> Checking in, ladies... I got my relaxer last week and I am between 3 and 4 inches away from APL!!! I still have a long way to grow but I'm getting closer...!


 

CONGRATULATIONS LOVE.AKIHSOY!!!!!!!!!:bouncegre:trampolin:bouncegre

i KNOW how good it feels right after a relaxer and you can actually "see" and feel the difference and it makes it all worth it!!!!

those few remaining inches will go by faster than you think!!!

i'm SUPER happy for you!!!

thanks for sharing your joy and reminding us that this stuff really works!!!


----------



## grow (Feb 16, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> 2.5' from APL


 


topnotch1010 said:


> My hair got caught under my purse and bookbag!!
> 
> YAY! Small milestones!!


 
YAH HAIR4ROMHEAVEN AND TOPNOTCH!!!

your successes inspire me!!!

keep up the good work!!!

ladies, we are getting it!!!

a huge CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL!!!!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Feb 16, 2010)

Ladies...All of you are doing so well! I un-officially joined the challenge and I've been bunning and roller setting now for the past 3 weeks...I will wash my hair Friday night and do a new roller set. I'm excited to do a length check (I just ordered my t-shirt) but I'm going to wait until March, at least...I'm trying to see maximum growth! HHG!!!


----------



## simplyconfident (Feb 16, 2010)

just checking in with a length check taken Feb 8, 2010 after a trim and 3 weeks post relaxer.

 Based on my t shirt, I will be APL once I get past the '5'.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 16, 2010)

Still trying to make it APL by next month, not sure where I stand. 
I have been trying to exercise more to get my blood flowing. I kinda cant wait until next month to relax.....

Just got done cowash using HEHH.


----------



## 4evershika (Feb 16, 2010)

Aww! Thanks *grow*!!!!

PS: simplyconfident, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Foufie (Feb 17, 2010)

I haven't straightened my hair to be able to tell where I am (No Where NEAR APL) but just reading and listening to you ladies makes me want to keep it going. I can't wait until April to straighten and post pics. Yes!


----------



## Ms.Hollywood (Feb 17, 2010)

Can some one tell me what my length would be considered as??? please


----------



## Ms.Hollywood (Feb 17, 2010)

*What are you doing for growth:
*1. I wash with silk elements Olive shampoo every other week and i co wash in between.
2. i deep condition every week
3. Only use direct heat when flat ironing once a week (Is this too Much, someone help me out)
4. i use wild growth hair oil on scalp
5. Elasta QP Recovery anti breakage oil moisterizer
6. 5,000 mcg Biotin and Futurebiotics Hair skin and nails multi vitamins
AND STRETCH RELAXERS
*What are you not going to do
*NO CUTTING
*What length are you now?
*Shoulder length


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Feb 17, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> just checking in with a length check taken Feb 8, 2010 after a trim and 3 weeks post relaxer.
> 
> Based on my t shirt, I will be APL once I get past the '5'.


 

beautiful hair.. I must be judging APL wrong because it looks like your hair is already in the middle of your armpits by looking at your shirt.


----------



## Mdmommy99 (Feb 17, 2010)

Checking in and glad to see people are making progress! I am bunning this week until Friday. I haven't straightened my hair since right after Christmas and said I wasn't going to do it again until May. I'm tempted to cheat for my bday though 1- because I want to wear a straight style and 2- I want to see if I have made any progress at all. I'm trying to hold out though!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Feb 19, 2010)

Checking in: Out of sheer laziness, I have been doing a lot of co-washing this week. My hair has been very soft and the breakage I mentioned before has decreased dramatically, so it looks like I'm getting back on track. I've been using Giovanni Direct Leave In as a moisturizer and Jane Carter Nourish and Shine to seal. I'm almost out of the N&S so when that's gone I'll start using up my Seyani Hair Butter. 

I revisited Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner and was reminded all over again why this is probably the best conditioner I have ever used, hands down. I need to buy more. Aussie Moist is still working fabulously, it's second to Oyin. 

I have simplified my regimen, again out of sheer laziness, but my hair is not suffering. I'm nearing 2 months post...another long term stretch is underway.  I dusted my ends like I said I would and I am glad I did. I see myself making my goal of APL before December, but we will see.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 19, 2010)

Checking in . Took my kinky twists out and dcing right now. Contemplating straightening for a length check before my sew in.


----------



## indarican (Feb 19, 2010)

I just did a length check, the hair at the front of my head is about two inches from apl... cant tell with the back   :-/


----------



## MsSonya (Feb 19, 2010)

I haven't checked in awhile. Not much to report. Just trying to keep my new growth moisturized.


----------



## Salsarisma (Feb 19, 2010)

Checking in too. Still washing and dcing once a week. I bought Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Condish and I'm using it tonight with heat for 20 minutes. I plan to rollerset for the week. I plan to do a lenght check in May...depends on how my stretch goes. I'm 9 weeks post with lots of new growth ..feels good massaging EVOO and EVCO in it. Hoping to stretch for 20 weeks and relax in May with a length check. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Miss AJ (Feb 19, 2010)

Still wearing braid outs, It's warming up here so I may not twist my hair this weekend.


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 19, 2010)

Still moisturizing like crazy and taking my vitamins!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 19, 2010)

Still wearing Senegalese Twists and baggying every night. I've only been cowashing once a week lately but I'm going to step it up now. keep up the good work Ladies!


----------



## Janet' (Feb 20, 2010)

Keep it up, ladies!!!


----------



## Odd One (Feb 20, 2010)

checking in.. I am 17 weeks post now..and I still dont know if I a transitioning or what 

I have notice severe breakage in my crown... I just dont know what to do with my hair right now... Im having hair depression I think lol

so now im just flat ironing once a week.. leave it pinned up the whole week... wash rince and repeat


----------



## Miss AJ (Feb 20, 2010)

In order to consolidate some of my products I made a liquid leave-in cocktail lol.  It's a mix of Infusium 23, Aussie Hair Insurance, Nexxus Humectress Luxe, and Aveeno Nourish and Condition spread among 6 spray bottles LOL.  And every one of them except the Nexxus was spiked with sulfur powder so I have an easy way to sneak in growth aid use with no effort, which means I have no reason to give up on my growth aid now.


----------



## Zedster (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope I'm not starting too late. All my life my hair has perpetually hovered around 1"-3" (plus or minus) around my shoulders, and I would like to see it get longer, so I hope joining this challenge will get me to APL at last!

*What are you doing for growth?* I wear headscarves to cover my hair, am part of the 2010 DC challenge so I DC weekly with Vatika coconut hair oil and Castor oil. I think I may start taking biotin and/or other hair vitamins, too.

*What are you not going to do* I saw a scalp massage/no scratching challenge that made me think about incorporating that into my regime--not scratching my scalp, that is. Maybe I'll also massage my hair.

*What length are you now?* My hair is uneven, but on average it's shoulder length.


----------



## reggierisk (Feb 21, 2010)

I’m joining the apl challenge.  
What are you doing for growth?
For me, it’s all about low manipulation and Bunning/Updoes.   That is what has grown my hair to bsl in the past.  Keeping my hair off my shoulders and ends confined does wonders for me.  Weekly washing is out for me.  21 days is a frequent as I can go.  The back of my hair is  particularly fragile.  It breaks, breaks breaks with too much handling.   (so don’t hate on me)  
Will attempt to daily moisturize but will definitely do so 5 days a week
I like whole head bagging around the last 4 weeks of my stretch.
Stretch relaxer 12 – 16 wks.
Taking various vitamins – multi, omegas, MSM, Bs, silica, garlic,   CHLORELLA 
Also use BT as a growth aid.

What length are you now? Full shoulder, about 3 inches from apl


What are you not going to do
Only trim once every 6 months - no matter what my beautician says
Direct heat only on relaxer days


----------



## Odd One (Feb 21, 2010)

I think I am transitioning....

I had a night mare the other night... I was putting a relaxer on my head  did about 2 inches in the front then asked myself wth are you doing?! rinsed it out and woke up


so yeah.. I am transitioning and still wishing on some APL hair for the summer


----------



## lilymemories (Feb 22, 2010)

So i think my hair is recovering nicely from the previous breakage caused by excess moisture under a conditioning cap (i did more than 16hrs to my hair's everlasting despair). Right now i have twists on and i have been routinely oiling with coconut and amla hair oils. I note a more defined curl structure, less breakage and my new growth is softer. Will see how it goes.


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm still in. I've been wearing my own hair since November with the occasional wig or ponytail. Most of the time it's in a twist out though. I've been washing and dcing once a week.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 22, 2010)

...Checking in, and still rollersetting. Hair seems to be flourishing- itching to do a length check, but i'm not!!!! HHG!


----------



## naturalpride (Feb 22, 2010)

My hair touches APL when wet, but I 'm not going to officially claim APL until I'm fully there when my hair is dry


----------



## indarican (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey checking in again. Just wanted to let everyone know that i think i have finally gotten the hang of this hair regimine thing..lol... and my hair is loving me for it. Also its loving me for my new deep conditioner and leave in spray. i think apl is very attainable now. Im so sosososososososo happy.


----------



## chasturner84 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm loving my little ng kinks....just wish I had more of them (and longer ones!) I'm 8.5 weeks post ending my stretch at April 30 (hopefully). I'm suffering from extremely dry hair and have no idea what to do. I've stepped up the DC'ing and have tried moisturizing with everything under the sun. Any tips??


----------



## PrissyMiss (Feb 22, 2010)

Checking in. Im 10 weeks post and this stretch has been easy for me due to wash n gos!!! My hair is doing good. I might continue to stretch for 4 months or 6 months.


----------



## myhair84 (Feb 22, 2010)

just checking in. still on my dc 4x/month (i misspoke and said it was 2x/month). i think its getting longer but won't find out until i get my ends trimmed in march. i decided to take two length checks-one in march and the other in dec (if i can wait that long )


----------



## ellehair (Feb 22, 2010)

Had some breakage a few weeks ago when i was too sick to do anything to my hair for about 3 weeks.. still trying to get back on track...


----------



## Miss AJ (Feb 24, 2010)

The regi is gonna change up a bit.  I'm putting myself on a personal 6 month twisting for growth challenge.  I'm DCing right now and I'm waking up early to do my hair.  My twist spray is a mix of Mane N Tail Original Conditioner, my liquid leave-in cocktail, olive oil, coconut oil, and water.  I'm gonna wash/dc and retwist once a week, and moisturize as needed.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 24, 2010)

I went through my PJ graveyard this past weekend and found some MTG and Mega-Tek. I'm not sure which one I want to use or just try mixing them together to see what kind of results I'm going to get.


----------



## equestrian (Feb 24, 2010)

Is it too late for me to join in? I've been wanting to join but only recently subscribed. 

I'll post the mini assesment regardless though lol
*MINI ASSESSMENT:
**What are you doing for growth:* Taking Biotin, B-complex, and Natrol BioSil. Protective styling(bun with extensions attached) 
*What are you not going to do:* Use drugstore shampoos.  Sleep without a silk pillowcase
*What length are you now?* Shoulder Length. I used to be AP length. But my hair became overprocessed. And I didn't cut it, it all broke off by it self.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 25, 2010)

Dropping out of this challenge. I chopped last night. 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## PDub (Feb 25, 2010)

Checking in.  Still stretching, I'm only 8 weeks posts.  I'll be stretching 4-6 months hopefully.  I've been experiencing alot of breakage lately.  I need protein so I'm deep conditioning with Africa's Best Hair Mayo to see if that will help.  If not, I'll go with Aphogee 2 Step.  I just hate dealing with that sticky mess, so hopefully the Mayo will work!!  I haven't used heat since my last touch up (8 weeks ago) and I've been strictly protective styling.  I'm bunning using the scraf method and my NG is being very cooperative!!  It seems to be smooth sailing so far.  Just need to get the breakage under control.


----------



## Amerie123 (Feb 25, 2010)

hey ladies, i've been missin for a lil over two weeks on LHCF, but i still been wearing the same beehive braid under this wig for almost 6 weeks now. i will take it down next weekend and try to post progress pics. i cant wait to see where i'm at now.


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been wearing my bun and keeping it moving. I am kinda ready for my next flat iron job in April so I can clean my ends up a little.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 25, 2010)

10 months post relaxer today!!!:superbanana: I'm still in Senegalese Twists and will do a length check when I remove them in a few weeks.


----------



## lina (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm in.  I'll be washing and dc everyweek for the spring/summer.


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Feb 26, 2010)

I relaxer last week after a 6 month stretch (I was in braids when the challenge started). I got some growth and my hair looks the healthiest it has in years, but I decided to trim back to SL to get my ends on track. I'm not sure how long I'll be stretching this time go round, but I'm still hanging in there to make it to APL.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 26, 2010)

Still rollersetting...I'm doing good and I see APL in my future...


----------



## Salsarisma (Feb 26, 2010)

Just checking in. I'm still doing weekly rollersets and buns for 1/2 of the week. I just discovered how wonderful NTM Silk Touch leave in is for rollersets! Also luvin' AOHSR! I hope to make APL by June 30th.
 I'm currently 10 weeks post and Stretching relaxer to 20-26 weeks this time. Will do a lenght check then.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 27, 2010)

Checking in.  I ordered some Claudie's products  (growth aids) and bought some Nioxin for my hair line.  Other than that I've been bunning or french twisting at work, and sealing my ends with oil at night.  Recently bought a water softener/filter because the hard water where I live was giving my hair fits.  I'll be testing on my hair next week.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 27, 2010)

I mixed some peppermint oil with JBCO and massaged it in my scalp then moisturised and sealed.  My hair feels nice and soft this morning.  I'm 10 weeks post and my new growth feels soft and manageable. I hope I can make this 24 weeks stretch because it should take me slightly past APL if I take sufficient care of my ends.


----------



## MsSonya (Feb 27, 2010)

My-Foolish-Heart said:


> I relaxer last week after a 6 month stretch (I was in braids when the challenge started). I got some growth and my hair looks the healthiest it has in years, but I decided to trim back to SL to get my ends on track. I'm not sure how long I'll be stretching this time go round, but I'm still hanging in there to make it to APL.


 
Congrats on your 6mth stretch. 
Just checking in-Still rollersetting, Paying more attention to my ends. I oil them now. I am trying to stretch as long as I can. Only 2 mths now. I have been ps with a jaw clip, hope that counts. Still, dont have a regi, just trying to figure out what my hair needs.


----------



## SistaSista (Feb 27, 2010)

Checking in.  I've been wearing half wigs keeping my hair cornrowed underneath.  I did have to cut a little off.  My ends were damaged a little from not moisturizing enough.  But I should be back on track hopefully.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 27, 2010)

ok so sorry im joining just now. im a little new to the forum and have been asking myslef if its too late to join or not.but let me join you ladies cause i really wanna get to apl length this year.  start pic (its in february)





    *  What are you doing for growth : protective styling, massaging, moisturising with seal, good food diet (plus lots of water)

    * What are you not going to do:  no heat. exept for an occasion if there is..not wearing out my afro exept when good weather.not combing it a lot.

    * What length are you now?   im past SL


----------



## aprils13 (Feb 27, 2010)

I havent checked in a while.  I've been protective styling with a ponytail, being lazy.  I got a professional trim a few weeks ago.


----------



## Zedster (Feb 27, 2010)

Checking in. I'm still keeping my hair covered during the day, wrapped for bed, and weekly DCing. I'm also applying Castor oil to my edges nightly and massaging my scalp.

I had been DCing with Vatika coconut oil, but my scalp does NOT like oil sitting on it for long, so today I tried a 50/50 honey and olive oil mix, as sareca uses in her product-free regimen. I just washed it out, followed up with a tea rinse, and my hair seems to like it. My curls were somewhat loosened and detangling was easy with little breakage. APL here I come!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 27, 2010)

Im not sure if you got an answer to your question yet but I sugguest that you clarify and then do the other stuff that your already doing to see if that helps.



chasturner84 said:


> I'm loving my little ng kinks....just wish I had more of them (and longer ones!) I'm 8.5 weeks post ending my stretch at April 30 (hopefully). I'm suffering from extremely dry hair and have no idea what to do. I've stepped up the DC'ing and have tried moisturizing with everything under the sun. Any tips??


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 27, 2010)

Im doing good just got done DCing using Matrix, EVCO, honey, and ApHogee 2 min. Cant wait to relax in 2 weeks.....


----------



## purplepeace79 (Feb 27, 2010)

Checking in. Still protective styling (extensions) mostly. Out now, but in buns and tuck n rolls and high puffs.  Down to very simple regimen: shampoo once a week with Ayurveda shampoo bar from Chagrin Valley, DC once a week with Sitrinilah DC Masque from Hairveda, cowash 1-2x during the week (after swimming), QB grapeseed & tea tree pomade on scalp once every 7-10 days, braid hair at night 4-5 sections, sleep in satin bonnet.


----------



## sjmurphy1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Checking in...been a while.  Just relaxed w/ Phyto relaxer index 1 after 8 week stretch.  I def think keeping my ends protected (via half wigs and up-dos) has helped me retain length thus far.  Right now I really need to focus on moisturizing and trying a few different products to see how my hair reacts.  I did a tea rinse a few weeks back and really enjoyed it.  I also picked up some Joico products in a moment of weakness (conditioner, leave in and chelating poo)  Hoping my hair will like these products


----------



## crvlnghair (Mar 2, 2010)

hello ladies, I didnt post in February except to say I was getting a weave I think. may have been another challenge. anyway these i am posting pics for start of challenge in Jan, sew-in weave for Feb., and where I am now in March. Oh, and I have been doing co-wash, vitamins, and MN. got my ends trimmed but it was seriously needed. just trying to retain length


----------



## Chocolate Girl (Mar 2, 2010)

Checking in, I've been doing a little of everything and much of nothing(lol) that's just how it seems, its very frusrating i'm still experiencing breakage started in the beginning of feb. i'm surprised I still have hair on my headerplexed

However, I have notice some growth. I hope I can put an end this breakage and have more thickness, its definetely a struggle for me


Today I'm doing aphogee(two-step treatment) and light dusting.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 2, 2010)

Checking in... I relaxed my hair 2/1/2010 to correct my underprocessed roots (pictures in my fotki: linked below).  I've been washing weekly with DCs and rollersets.  Yesterday, I had to trim (search & destroy method) my hair because I noticed the beginning of spit ends on a lot of my hair strands. I plan to stretch for 12 weeks this time.  Hopefully after that relaxer I'll be grazing APL.


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 2, 2010)

Not really loving how I look with two strands, so now I'm flat twisting the front and doing some sort of 'out' style in the back.  Today was supposed to be a bantu knot out but it was an epic failure because it didn't dry all the way and I'm not a huge fan of spending hours under the dryer, so I'm gonna braid or twist and then bantu knot the braids/twists from now on.  I have my hair in a lil puff and it's cute   I can't wait til I can do a huge ponypuff though, I miss it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 2, 2010)

I been bunning it up cause I have a week until relaxer time. Nothing much at all.....


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Mar 3, 2010)

currently in twists and lightly cowash every morn..


----------



## Foufie (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been wearing wash and go pony puffs until this morning....I did a wash and go w/o putting it in apony. Well as i was cowashing i felt something keep hitting nyck. I realized it was my hair. DUH. So I pulled a curl or two down to find my hair reaches my shoulders. Not full SL but I can reach it with room to spare. APL may be reachable by Dec 2010 after all. Man I was doing the serious happy dance:trampolin :creatures


----------



## Platinum (Mar 3, 2010)

I haven't been co-washing and DC as much as I should. I baggied with an MTG mix last night and I'm thinking about making a Megatek mix to use tonight. I think I will alternate between these 2 mixes and see if I get some results.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

Honestly I need to celebrate the good more.

Took down my weave at the end of January and I am now full shoulder length!!! 

I do not know why it has taken me a month to update that.  Maybe I didn't believe it myself and was nervous 

Hopefully will make it to full APL by Dec 2010...

Anyone made it from Shoulder to APL in 10 months????


----------



## keysha1983 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am breaking down and relaxing today. Hopefully I will be full shoulder length. I have noticed lots of growth, but a recent dominican blowout has my hair dry and breaking. 

After my relaxer I plan on returning to bunning. Hopefully I will post pics on Friday!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Mar 3, 2010)

Still dealing with a little breakage. It's decreased dramatically. I think what caused it was switching from no lye to lye and underprocessing. I'm just keeping my hair moist, deep conditioned and off my shoulders in the meantime. I'm nearing 8 weeks post so the new growth is starting to make its presence known. I have been again toying with the idea of going natural, something I want to eventually do anyway, so when I hit the six month mark, I'll either start transitioning, relax or continue to stretch for more growth. We'll see what happens.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Mar 3, 2010)

Platinum said:


> 10 months post relaxer today!!!:superbanana: I'm still in Senegalese Twists and will do a length check when I remove them in a few weeks.




Ten months!  Congrats!


----------



## indarican (Mar 3, 2010)

Just relaxed my hair on monday... have some growth, but also lots of breakage, which unfortunatly was due from the streaching for ten weeks,  I saw more breakage at my crown in two weeks then i did in two months.


----------



## ellehair (Mar 3, 2010)

goodmorningruby said:


> Still dealing with a little breakage. It's decreased dramatically. I think what caused it was switching from no lye to lye and underprocessing. I'm just keeping my hair moist, deep conditioned and off my shoulders in the meantime. I'm nearing 8 weeks post so the new growth is starting to make its presence known. I have been again toying with the idea of going natural, something I want to eventually do anyway, so when I hit the six month mark, I'll either start transitioning, relax or continue to stretch for more growth. We'll see what happens.


 
do you think the breakage is coming from the switch or the underprocessed areas?  Just asking because I plan on switching to lye my next relaxer and am weighing my options pro's against cons.  What relaxer did you use as well? thanks!


----------



## hothair (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm still hoping to make this goal, I've now been scissor free for 8 month  at shoulder now and in a weave trying to see if I can leave the weave in at least 6 weeks, I can already see quite a bit of new growth (after 3 weeks).

On a very low mani reggie, I wash and DC twice a month (the whole head) but only wash and DC the left out hair once a week. I also use Doogro oil and my MT/OCT spray about twice a week and that's it.


----------



## ycammyy (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi! everybody, just checking in I am trying to strectch my co-washes to once a week, not doing so well. it's like I got ocd I need to was after every 3days or my head looks and feel like the blob! I am cont. my two -strand twist, buns, and know bantu knots. I can really see the difference in my two textures of hair. my new growth is so thick and luscious and my relaxed ends are so thin and stringy but I am not ready to get rid of them yet.


----------



## aprils13 (Mar 4, 2010)

Foufie said:


> I have been wearing wash and go pony puffs until this morning....I did a wash and go w/o putting it in apony. Well as i was cowashing i felt something keep hitting nyck. I realized it was my hair. DUH. So I pulled a curl or two down to find my hair reaches my shoulders. Not full SL but I can reach it with room to spare. APL may be reachable by Dec 2010 after all. Man I was doing the serious happy dance:trampolin :creatures


 
 Good job!!!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Mar 4, 2010)

ljamie4 said:


> do you think the breakage is coming from the switch or the underprocessed areas?  Just asking because I plan on switching to lye my next relaxer and am weighing my options pro's against cons.  What relaxer did you use as well? thanks!



I think the breakage and abnormal shedding came mostly from the switch from Phyto no lye (which dried out my hair) to Alter Ego Linange lye. Shortly after my last touch up for the first time with lye after using no lye, I started to shed more than usual and my hair was breaking. 

I am a long term stretcher, so I'm used to dealing with more than one texture. I made it almost 6 months the last time with no breakage. The under processed areas I can correct and deal with, but I think the switch to lye was especially stressful for my fine, fragile hair. 

Here's a link to the thread I posted in when I noticed these problems. Some people have been able to switch back and forth from no lye to lye or vice versa seemlessly, but others have experienced the same problems I am experiencing now. And for the record, I do like Alter Ego Linange lye relaxer.


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi all!

It's been a while since I was last on the forum. I have really been slacking on my weekly hair care routine. I haven't been DC at all and barely co-wash either and my hair hates me for it. I did make my personal four month post-relaxer stretch (since Feb 15) and reluctantly am making my way to five months. My hair has grown a lot but I'm still having breakage problems.
I'm going to attempt to texlax my hair in sections over the weekend. I finally decided that I do not want to go back to natural (having to deal with four months of new growth is killing me) but I like my hair curly so I don't want bone-straight either.
Will post pictures come the end of March.


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 4, 2010)

it is definitely time for a hardcore protein treatment, too many broken hairs around my keyboard from last night's detangling session.  Ugh, I've got about 5 more days left in my current style and it's killing me lol.  I haven't worn week long protective styles in 2 years so I have to get used to it again.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Mar 7, 2010)

Been doing a lot of wet bunning and also cowashing much more than usual, mostly for the convenience. I ran some Seyani Hair Butter through my dry hair earlier. I need to shampoo and DC this week.


----------



## GreenD (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi All, 

I guess it's time for me to check in. I've been wearing my box braids since Jan. 1 and have only redone them once in the beginning of Feb. (I wear wigs), so I hope to have a lot of new growth when I take my whole head down at the end of this month. Will post pics of my hair straightened in time for the quarterly progress pics at the end of the month. I think I'll let my hair rest for 1 week at a time for every 3 months my hair is braided.


----------



## manter26 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm really trying not to cut my hair but I got scissor happy. When my hair was curly, I snipped quite a few straight ends on my right side. I flat ironed my whole head and my hair looks jacked up on that side. 

Now I have the urge to "fix" the cut and even things out. I guess it really doesn't matter b/c I'm PS'ing anyway. ...And those heat damaged pieces have to go eventually.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I've been doing well so far this year.  I've been cowashing once a week with a DC, henna once a month, and protein as needed.  I straighten my hair a few weeks ago, it was unplanned.  I was using some curlformers and the curls died and I ended up flat ironing.  Well I was full SL!!!  Pics in my Fotki.

I did end up giving myself a much needed trim.  My left nape was like a full 1.5-2inches longer than the other so I evened it up as best as possible.  I also just dusted my ends to catch any SSKs or split ends.  I think I can make APL by Sept which is my goal.


----------



## PDub (Mar 8, 2010)

Tomorrow I'll be 10 weeks post.  I'm shooting for 26 weeks.  I'm going to start co-washing to see if that will help me deal with the new growth.  I've tried co-washing before but didn't like it.  But now it's do or die!!  I must reach APL by the end of the year.  So to combat the dryness and tangles I think co-washing may be the answer.  I'm going to use V05 Moisture Milks (I think it's Passion Fruit).  Wish me luck!!!


----------



## NapfroConsulate (Mar 8, 2010)

What are you doing for growth
Braiding (Micros)
 What are you _not_ going to do
Being Impatient
 What length are you now?
Grazing my shoulders


----------



## Platinum (Mar 8, 2010)

I left my MTG mix in my hotel room last week. I'll have to wait until I get home and buy some MTG and make another mix. Or, I may just have to order some sulfur powder and make my own MTG concoction. I've been baggying overnight with a Megatek mix (scalp only) for the last few days and I really hope this works.


----------



## 30something (Mar 9, 2010)

I have yet to check in with this challenge, and I don't remember what I originally said

I had a little bit of a set back, I think it was a result of too much heat, protein and manipulation. Flat iron requires too much manipulation too much effort, and takes a toll on the ends.

What I'm going to do for APL in Dec of this year is absolutely *no* heat, low manipulation, DC twice a week. Air drying in braids or in a wet wrap is helping tremendously. This is really working out for me, keeps the hair feeling more moisturize, heat tools really use to zap all the moisture out of my hair, even roller setting. Only time I'll use heat is when I'm doing one of the hardcore protein treatments.


----------



## kandake (Mar 9, 2010)

Checking in.

I don't feel like I've made any progress since November when this thread began.  However I haven't compared my hair.  I'm waiting for the end of the month.  So I'm anxious to see if the pictures will show something different.


----------



## BGT (Mar 10, 2010)

I am happy to say that I have hit APL  I think  I will take pics ASAP.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 10, 2010)

almost there...hopefully full by may like I planned


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'm going to hit APL by June like I planned. I am 12 weeks post and I barely have an inch of new growth. So it may take me till December. It doesn't help that I'm 5'10 either! Oh well, maybe APL will be a nice Christmas gift!


----------



## Reecie (Mar 11, 2010)

BGT said:


> I am happy to say that I have hit APL  I think  I will take pics ASAP.



*Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!*


----------



## Prinncipality (Mar 11, 2010)

APL is finally in my rear view mirror and I can't wait till I get there! I decided to try co-washing daily or every other day to keep moisture in my hair. Its working great so far but I think I need to incorporate some protein cause I'm seeing a little breakage.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Mar 11, 2010)

Checking... I am 13 weeks post. I'm considering transitioning but I'm not for sure. I just know that I plan to stretch for 9 months. But all is going well with my hair. I should be APL by June or July.


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 11, 2010)

Checking in....hey don't we have a photo op coming up soon on the 20th?

Anyway, I co-washed for a couple days because I felt like being a short hair diva lol but I'm back to my braid out and nightly rebraiding and I am excited to say that I can wear a real puff!!  That's how I've been styling my braid out and I can even use my boar bristle brush again!!!! My ends don't feel like they need a trim but I do see a couple splits on my shed hairs but whatever I'm doing must be working because they aren't major splits like they used to be, but still worthy of a light dusting so I will take care of that before tonight's rebraiding session.   Ummm, the 7th of this month was a milestone for me because on that day it was exactly 1 year since I last relaxed and dyed.  Hopefully when my BC anniversary comes up I'll be able to rock a full SL flat iron job to show off my progress!


----------



## momoftrips (Mar 11, 2010)

Checking in...I relaxed yesterday and got a much needed trim. I'm hoping to make it by June. Still bunning, cowashing, and massaging with JBCO.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Mar 11, 2010)

Checking in...trying to hang in there. I think this might be against the rules, but I blow dried my hair last week in order to get a better assessment of where I am after a hair cutting disaster.  My hair is growing back thank the Lord, but I would be much closer to APL at this point.  The hair on the left side of my hair is only shoulder length!!!! ugh! While the hair on the right side and back is somewhere in between SL and APL...so frustrating...but I'm hanging in there


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 12, 2010)

Heres a  little update.  I have been bunning for 99% of the time. I clipped my ends and did  some search and destroying this week.  This was one of the best things I could have done.  My shedding stopped almost instantly.


----------



## Odd One (Mar 12, 2010)

hey ladies.. I dont think ill make it to APL in 2010.. Im 20 weeks post, have terrible breakage in my crown and thinking about a BC this summer.. sooo.. yeah

I still see a lot of progress in my non breakage areas! it will hurt to chop it off ina few months but I wont be able to rock it properly with those thin looking ends anyway so... Im going natural


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 12, 2010)

BGT said:


> I am happy to say that I have hit APL  I think  I will take pics ASAP.



Congrats, BGT!!! Looking forward to your pictures!!!


----------



## LongCurlz (Mar 12, 2010)

Wearing my own hair ths week I'm making sure to keep it moisturized twice daily


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm still determined to be grazing APL at the end of the year, but I don't think it will happen as a natural.    When my hair is long I love wearing sleek buns and trying to force my natural hair to do that with hard, excessive brushing and damaging hair gels and spritz is what set me back before, and I want long hair so I can wear those tricky looking buns lol.  I'm not making any changes until September because I want my hair to be in a completely healthy state before I start using chemicals again and I'm still on the fence on whether to use lye or no lye...so basically I actually have a reason to be on LHCF at all hours of the day now lol


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 13, 2010)

BGT said:


> I am happy to say that I have hit APL  I think  I will take pics ASAP.



CONGRATS!!!!!!!  
I'm excited to see pics!!




PDub said:


> Tomorrow I'll be 10 weeks post. I'm shooting for 26 weeks. I'm going to start co-washing to see if that will help me deal with the new growth. I've tried co-washing before but didn't like it. But now it's do or die!! I must reach APL by the end of the year. So to combat the dryness and tangles I think co-washing may be the answer. I'm going to use V05 Moisture Milks (I think it's Passion Fruit). Wish me luck!!!



Good luck! Co-washing really helped me towards the end of my 7 month stretch. I really don't know what would have become of my hair had I not started doing it , and I also used the VO5 conditioners for co-washes.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=452882

Let me know what you think, ladies!


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi everyone. I wore a bun all week...I'm heading to 13 weeks in my 26 week stretch! Still deep conditioning once a week! APL, I'll see you soon!


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 13, 2010)

Still braiding at night and wearing a puff the next day.  I had to wash last night because my hair felt gross from globbing on smooth n shine gel trying to get the front to lay down and it STILL looked like crap, smh.  Been researching texlaxing and I'm dead set on doing it in September as long as my hair is still in good shape and at SL.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 13, 2010)

Will be relaxing this upcoming week, hope to be pass APL after a much needed dust.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 14, 2010)

I have got 9 months to make it to APL and I think I can do it.....

HAPPY HHG LADIES. Congrats to everyone who reached their goal thus far


----------



## Platinum (Mar 14, 2010)

Still wearing my Senegalese Twists but I'll probably take them out in a few weeks. I've been using a MT/MN mix for almost 2 weeks now. I'm not sure if I'm getting any extra growth right now because I have a lot of NG already. I'll probably make a sulfur mix as well (since I left my MTG mix in my hotel room when my truck was in the shop).

Congratulations to the Ladies who have reached APL. Keep up the good work Everyone!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm grazing apl!

I'm currently in week 29 of a 39 week stretch but when I did a quick length check at the beginning of March, I saw that my bottom layer is sitting right at apl :]]
The rest of my hair still has a bit of a ways to go, but I'm happy with even this small bit of progress.
I started my hhj in december and I was pretty skeptical about whether or not i would see results.
Now I've started to, and I'd just like to let y'all know and thank you for your support!
I'm so excited to reach full apl (or close to it); hopefully by the time I relax my hair at the end of may.

& congratulations to the ladies who have reached their goals :]]


----------



## Odd One (Mar 14, 2010)

Im 20 weeks post and ive had aprox 1 1/2 inch of new growth...

THAT IS NOT ENOUGH FOR ME!!!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 14, 2010)

*I am 14 weeks post and counting. I had to clarify tonight because it was a mess. I have reduced manipulation to only washing 1 time per week and detangling then. I dc with a de smoothie: motions (ironically I hate everything motions)  and ion reconstructor. My hair feels good and I detangled with no problems.*


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 15, 2010)

Alright idk what's goin on but even my holy grail shampoos are acting weird.  I JUST clarified too, like not even a week ago.  Ugh, next wash day i'm gonna clarify and if the holy grails still act up I'm gonna try the baking soda and conditioner deal.


----------



## indarican (Mar 15, 2010)

Just checking in, I dont know if i am getting any growth, but i am seeing a less breakage so i guess that is a good thing. I really want APL by one of my best friends wedding which is in june, and when i measured last night it looks like I need at least two more inches to be there. I was thinking about co washing every day instead of every 3 days. I dont know but I NEED to get to APL by june.


----------



## maghreblover (Mar 15, 2010)

I straightened my hair last weekend and i think my raggedy ends are now grazing apl


----------



## maghreblover (Mar 15, 2010)

...................


----------



## maghreblover (Mar 15, 2010)

.....................


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 15, 2010)

Kitten45 said:


> Im 20 weeks post and ive had aprox 1 1/2 inch of new growth...
> 
> THAT IS NOT ENOUGH FOR ME!!!



I hear ya Kittten! I'm 13 weeks post and I barely even have an inch of new growth!


----------



## shasha8685 (Mar 17, 2010)

Is it too late to join? I was in the SL challenge but I hit that this month....


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 17, 2010)

Well Im still taking my Natures Bounty Hair Skin and Nails vitamins everyday as well as my iron supplements. My hair and nails are noticeable thicker. I had kinky twist put in on Monday and cant wait for all the new growth. Got to retain. Im still pushing for APL by my bday at the end of June!

ETA: Currently 4 months post. not relaxing until 7 months post.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 19, 2010)

DaPPeR said:


> Well Im still taking my Natures Bounty Hair Skin and Nails vitamins everyday as well as my iron supplements. My hair and nails are noticeable thicker. I had kinky twist put in on Monday and cant wait for all the new growth. Got to retain. Im still pushing for APL by my bday at the end of June!
> 
> ETA: Currently 4 months post. *not relaxing until 7 months post*.



 @ the bolded.
love stretching :]]


----------



## GreenD (Mar 19, 2010)

I gotta a question and maybe this was stated in the rules, but is this challenge for just making APL, full APL or both/doesn't matter just APL some how some way? I guess it doesn't really matter, but I'm not sure when to actually claim APL.

TIA!!


----------



## monidad (Mar 20, 2010)

*What are you doing for growth?
*
1. Protective styles only (braids, cornrow weaves)
2. Growth aid: apply MN mix 4-5 times/ week
3. Vitamins: B complex, Multivits, Chlorella, flaxseed, biotin
4. Water: 8 cups a day
5. Protein: 60-70g/ day
6. Sleep on satin
7. Weekly co-wash
8. Moisturize scalp every other day
9. EXERCISE: run, lift, dance


*What are you not going to do?*

- heat
- trim more than 2 times
- tight braids
- use cheap products, like those with petroleum, silicone, isoprolyls  PEGs,  dmdm, alcohols, etc
- Get lazy with regimen


*
What length are you now?*

NL(Neck Length) as of today (got my hair cut from SL)


----------



## nique3 (Mar 20, 2010)

*What are you doing for growth?*

Protective Styles, Wigs, Sew-ins and maybe Kinky twist

Wash once a week

DC once a week

Use Sulfur 8/ Olive Oil Mix 2x's a week

Take Nature Made Multivitamin

Keep hair in twists, twistouts.

*What are you not going to do?*

Use Flat Iron or direct heat

*What length are you now?*

SL


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 20, 2010)

shasha8685 said:


> Is it too late to join? I was in the SL challenge but I hit that this month....



It's not too late to join, just "thank" the first post and post your answers to the mini-assessment.


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Mar 20, 2010)

*What are you doing for growth?*

Cowashing Daily

Daily Moisturizing

Sealing Ends

No Heat!!!

*What are you not going to do?*

Comb hair when dry

Sleep without bonnet

*What length are you now?*

NL in the back, CL in the front unstretched

SL stretched


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Mar 21, 2010)

Im 5 weeks post relaxer, stretching till I'm 12-16 weeks post. Im castor oil-ing my scalp every 2 days from now on and moisturizing nightly. I've been slacking and I need a thorough S&D to get rid of split ends


----------



## goodmorningruby (Mar 21, 2010)

Dry rollersetting


----------



## Platinum (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm still wearing my Senegalese Twists, haven't decided when I'm going to remove them. I have quite a bit of NG so I'm sure I won't have them much longer. I'm going to try to start co-washing every day now. I've been using an MN/MT mix every other day but I'm going to make a Sulfur mix to use on the alternate days.


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 21, 2010)

Ordered some JBCO and grapeseed oil yesterday, and I'm about to oil my scalp with my sulfur oil.


----------



## MsSonya (Mar 21, 2010)

For those of you that co-wash daily. How are you styling your hair afterwards and at nite? I am paranoid about manip for my hair and wonder how regular co-washers avoid overmanipulation. My hair is thin. The only thing I know how to do is rollerset and wrap, and I know those things in moderation can cause thinning for me. erplexed 
TIA


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 21, 2010)

Just checking in this week. I did a pre poo, shampoo, and DC under the dryer Friday night. I did a full rollerset and wrapped my hair under a bonnet. The results were great, considering I'm 13 weeks post relaxer right now. I stretched a few strands of my hair and I'm about 1 1/2 Inches from APL. I hope that I get a big suprise after I relax in May(26 weeks post)!


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Mar 21, 2010)

MsSonya said:


> For those of you that co-wash daily. How are you styling your hair afterwards and at nite? I am paranoid about manip for my hair and wonder how regular co-washers avoid overmanipulation. My hair is thin. The only thing I know how to do is rollerset and wrap, and I know those things in moderation can cause thinning for me. erplexed
> TIA



Ico-wash in the mornings before I go to class. The water from the shower detangles my hair for me so I don't think there's  too much manipulation there and I just add leave-in and gel for a wash and go.
When I was relaxed, I would pull my hair into a loose bun and that worked well for me. Just make sure the bun isn't too tight in the morning because it will tighten even more throughout the day as your hair dries (or at least it did for me)


----------



## silenttullip (Mar 22, 2010)

*I'm in*

What are you doing for growth
vits and scalp massages, and nettle

What are you not going to do?
Go to bed without my scarf or styling and not go snip snip all the time

What length are you now?
SL


----------



## HairGurl (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guys just checking in to post my pic...I just relaxed a week  and a half ago with my Alter Ego. I posted these to my website. I'm really excited because my layers are really growing out-this was taking FOREVER.


----------



## HairGurl (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh crap I thought we were supposed to post on March 21st turns out its March 31st. Well enjoy the pics anyway.


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm in on this challenge as well b/c I think I'll hit SL by the end of the summer and hopefully I'll at least be grazing or stretching to APL on the last day of the year! LOL Pics in my sig. I have to do a trim but...

What I will be doing for retaining more: Massaging scalp, protective styles, sticking to cowashing at least twice a week

What I will NOT be doing is: putting any direct heat on my tender tresses until Dec 2010


----------



## Bnster (Mar 22, 2010)

Congratulations HairGurl, you hair looks awesome!



HairGurl said:


> Hey guys just checking in to post my pic...I just relaxed a week and a half ago with my Alter Ego. I posted these to my website. I'm really excited because my layers are really growing out-this was taking FOREVER.


----------



## Carrie A (Mar 22, 2010)

Just checking in to officially leave this challenge.  I was in it last year and I reached my goal of nape at APL.  I started the BSL challenge but I planned to stick around until my sides reached APL.  I did a length check the other day and the rest of my hair has caught up.


----------



## bellebebe (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok, make room for me Mama, I'm coming in this piece lol. I wanna join!


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 22, 2010)

Carrie A said:


> Just checking in to officially leave this challenge.  I was in it last year and I reached my goal of nape at APL.  I started the BSL challenge but I planned to stick around until my sides reached APL.  I did a length check the other day and the rest of my hair has caught up.



CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Foufie (Mar 23, 2010)

Ms.Christ3n said:


> Ico-wash in the mornings before I go to class. The water from the shower detangles my hair for me so I don't think there's too much manipulation there and I just add leave-in and gel for a wash and go.
> When I was relaxed, I would pull my hair into a loose bun and that worked well for me. Just make sure the bun isn't too tight in the morning because it will tighten even more throughout the day as your hair dries (or at least it did for me)



You have very pretty hair


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Mar 23, 2010)

Foufie said:


> You have very pretty hair



Thank you so much! I'm lovin' my hair right now


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 23, 2010)

What are you doing for growth

Low Manipulation

Baggin eveynight for moisture

Co washing serveral times per week until it gets warmer and then everyday

What are you not going to do

Not going to use heat and no combing unless wet


What length are you now?

past shoulder length in the back and chin length in front


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 23, 2010)

I had my hair blown out two weeks ago and I was 4.5 inches away from apl. Hopefully I will reach it by December. No more heat till January 11' and I will be protective styling with weaves and wigs till then. 

Congrats to all who have reached apl!!!!


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Mar 23, 2010)

Mini Update (couldn't wait 'til the 31st):
 I'm about 2 inches from APL! Maybe I can make BSL this year also


----------



## Afrolinda (Mar 23, 2010)

I will post my pictures in a week. I can't wait.


----------



## indarican (Mar 24, 2010)

Carrie A said:


> Just checking in to officially leave this challenge. I was in it last year and I reached my goal of nape at APL. I started the BSL challenge but I planned to stick around until my sides reached APL. I did a length check the other day and the rest of my hair has caught up.


 Congrats!!!!


----------



## indarican (Mar 24, 2010)

So i have not had heat in my hair since december and I AM DYING to blow it out, I really want to see if there has been any extra growth. I have been keeping up with my moisturizing and sealing and my cowashes, not so much my deep conditioners only because i dont have a dryer or heating cap so it gets annoying to leave in for so long and I really feel like my hair is doing great, I know heat will just ruin it....uggghhh this is hard!!!


----------



## cch24 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd like to join! I just BC'd two days ago and I'm ready to grow again.

What are you doing for growth?

Cowashing daily, bunning, moisturizing and sealing at night, baggying. DC's every week.

What are you not going to do?

I won't be using heat or wearing my hair down for a loooooong time.

What length are you now?

HEAVILY layered. The front of my hair only stretches to my lips. I've attached a picture of my starting length in the back.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2010)

I think I'm going to remove my Sengalese Twists when I go home this weekend. I haven't decided if I'm going to Henna or do a protein treatment and DC. I'll probably try out my new Maxiglide so I can do a length check. I'm 11 months post today!


----------



## grow (Mar 25, 2010)

hi ladies!

so far so good!

the regular co washing, no heat and ps low manip hair styling is working and my hair is growing!

INDARICAN i totally understand how you feel.
i haven't used heat since nov.17th., 2009 and i miss it too.
BUT my hair has grown down past all lengths that it had ever been when i used to use heat.
i might even make my apl goal before the time i had set to do it.
this is why we must persevere.

once we start seeing the growth surpassing our objectives (and it will, if we continue), we will continue to see why we gave up heat and other bad for growth practices.

stick with it, your hair will thank you with great results!!!


----------



## shasha8685 (Mar 25, 2010)

I need to do the mini assessment thingy....


What are you doing for growth: *Washing and DCing 2x week, mostly PSing (low manipulation too!), taking a multivitamin daily/eating healthy, increasing water intake*

What are you not going to do: *Use too much heat, do too much manipulation*


What length are you now?: *Just hit SL in March but my hair is layered too!*


----------



## Janet' (Mar 25, 2010)

GROW, GROW, GROW, LADIES!!!!


----------



## MsSonya (Mar 26, 2010)

grow said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> so far so good!
> 
> ...


 

Awww, Grow. You always say the nicest things.  You are so inspirational. I guess I have to step up my game now......


----------



## goodmorningruby (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm pre-pooing under my heating cap right now. I'm gonna try Redken cleansing cream today and I'm a little nervous, because I don't want my hair to mat up.


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm ready for PICS!!! lol 

I'll be posting mine on Monday (pre-trim) and/or Tuesday (post trim)


----------



## Amerie123 (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll have to post my pic on the 2nd... that's the only time i'll have available to take out my braids, wash, etc to take a decent pic.


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 26, 2010)

^^Posting on the 2nd too. I'll be 15 weeks post relaxer, so it won't be a true check, but hopefully I'll be able to see some progress.


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Didn't do much to my hair today....still have my twists in but I suspect I'll be under a wig by the middle of next week or rocking a twistout b/c my twists get fuzzy with all the cowashing and massaging.

Someone had to do something to their hair today.....hewwwooo.....


----------



## GreenD (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's my quarterly progress pic. Should definitely make APL by (if not before) Dec.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2010)

I wasn't able to get home this weekend. I was really looking forward to taking my twists out. Hopefully I can go home within the next few days. I still haven't decided if I'm going to Henna or do a protein treatment w/DC. I should be able to post an update pic soon.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Mar 28, 2010)

*What are you doing for growth?*
1)Deep Condition twice a week
2) Wash hair once a week
3) Cowash once a week
4) Moisturize and Seal when needed
5) Exercise
6) Low Manipulation Styles
7)Relax every 12 weeks
8) Stick with the products that work
9) Trim every 24 weeks (every other relaxer)

*What are you not going to do?*
1) Change my regimen too much
2) Be a product junkie
3) Sleep with conditioner on wet hair, it makes my hair break like crazy, dry hair is fine.
4) Use too much heat
5) Touch my hair too much, I have hands in hair syndrome 

*What length are you now?*
SL


----------



## ladybuddafly (Mar 28, 2010)

I will be doing my length check today and I'm a little nervous.  My hair growth seems to have slowed down a great deal.  Not sure why as I've been wiggin it since December, DC'ing regularly and keeping it moisturized.  Oh wait...could be stress. Mmm.... 

Anyhoo, will post pics this evening.


----------



## Nya33 (Mar 28, 2010)

I've just seen this, been on hiatus! 
I sit in front of a mirror and section my hair off and look at all the ends. My hair is long enough to
see the back now so I comb the hair like a stylist would to trim. I'm literally taking whatever split I see so I'm not giving my self a full trim. I'm sure when I go to the
salon they will want to hack off a full inch or more but its not going to happen. If yours are on shedded hair I wouldn't even worry about them. But 
you can see a few on the rest of your hair then snip them off so they don't go any higher.
I 'm in braids right now and trying to stretch 6months so really and trully I should let the professionals sort out my ends after all that time but we shall see!



teysmith said:


> how exactly do you examine your ends well enough to notice split ends?
> Today was my first time to see what a plit end looks like (IRL that is)
> but it was on a shedded hair...they are so small you could barely see them. All this time I've been thinking that I've had a head full of split ends when really i just think I have so man uneven strands of hair..
> 
> ...


----------



## ladybuddafly (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok, so I've washed and wet pressed my hair.  Not quite APL and still have quite a way to go on the sides, but I think I'll be there before December.  Wouldn't that be a treat?


----------



## LongCurlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Wearing my half wig till July, I broke my goal of not using heat till summer earlier this month, so I'm gonna try to stick with no heat till my next trim.


----------



## Nya33 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking good, you are well on your way to APL!




ladybuddafly said:


> Ok, so I've washed and wet pressed my hair.  Not quite APL and still have quite a way to go on the sides, but I think I'll be there before December.  Wouldn't that be a treat?


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Mar 29, 2010)

ladybuddafly said:


> Ok, so I've washed and wet pressed my hair. Not quite APL and still have quite a way to go on the sides, but I think I'll be there before December. Wouldn't that be a treat?


 
I agree, you will be there before Dec. Great job!


----------



## purplepeace79 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ladies, I feel like I need to drop out 

I just cut about 2.5 inches off my hair. I'm having a battle with this color and I'm starting to hate my colored ends more and more. I did a protein treatment and cut it and my hair looks and feel better than ever. By the end of summer, I hope to have most of the color cut out. I'm just really embracing my natural color and doubt I'll use permanent color again.


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey gals! Just coming thru w/ my first of two update pics... I'm posting pre-trim pics this evening and post-trim pics tomorrow.

Here's where I was at the start of the challenge:





And here I am now:





I'm 2.5-3 inches from APL based on these pics, but we'll see where I am after my trim tomorrow!!


----------



## simplyconfident (Mar 29, 2010)

hola chicas!!

i haven't showed my face around here for a minute but i have been lurking regularly. i'm 1-1.5 inches from APL. i had a fall out with my ex hair stylist earlier this month about my trim that led to a cut. this was the second time in less than 6 months!! i ofically quit her. i would have been APL by now if it was not for that. 

i treated my hair to a new conditioner and i'm in love!! my new staple moisturizing conditioner is aubrey organics white chamillea. i'm also increasing my protein by using Aphogee 2 min every other wash and Aphogee green tea leave in every wash. 

i plan on wearing phony buns and roller sets until my next relaxer which will be another 7-8weeks. 

keep up the good work ladies!!!


----------



## Shoediva (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

Here is my pic update. Im pleased with my progress so far.  

HHG to all!

[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/33909098]
	

[/URL]


----------



## djanae (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been sick as a dog this week, but I did straighten. The middle is kinda frizzy  but this will have to due for now. 


End of Dec 2009: 







End of March 2010:






Went from _just _covering my neck, to my bottom/longest layer being well beyond it. **claps** 

Should come back later to edit in my pony tail comparison. 

Also, great progress ladies!!


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Mar 30, 2010)

I think I may have made it! Or at least I think I did!erplexed What do you ladies think?

Sorry for my hair in the picture. I'm not using heat this year so I had to stretch it out with my hand.


----------



## Bettina (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok ok ok ---I know picture time is soon but I still have my install in and plan on keeping it in till late May----so sorry no update pic yet. I still feel Im on the grow though.


----------



## Ijanei (Mar 31, 2010)

*What are you doing for growth*

Washing weekly
Rockin "The Southern Tease" as my protective style
Keeping ends moisturized and wrapping hair up at night.
use of my daily mix w/ carrot and coconut oil on my scalp daily

_*What are you not going to do*_

-NO relaxers or heat (last relaxer for good was beg of march, only kept it on  for 3minutes  at the last minute I had changed my mind)
-NO trimming is needed at this point. 
-NO continuous playing in my hair as I normally tend to do 
-Trying so hard not 2 color hair 

*What length are you now? *
-SL


----------



## hothair (Mar 31, 2010)

Seems like I've got about 2-3 inches to go  I want to trim in about a month but I'm worried about myself and the scissors, I've never been able to "trim" it usually results in a cut! We'll see


----------



## buddhas_mom (Mar 31, 2010)

I know its pic update day but i'll have to post this weekend after I get a relaxer. So I will be back to post on saturday.


----------



## bellebebe (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey mama, is it too late for me to join?
this is my first year doing any challenge lol and I'd like to hit APL at least by dec.

    *  What are you doing for growth
Co-washing, and full head baggying.
Relax every 2 months, protect hair with wig, and full head baggy at least 3/night
    * What are you not going to do
shampoo more than once a month, avoid too much heat, no weaved braids.

    * What length are you now?
I am at awkward lentgh.

start up pic MARCH 31st


----------



## ladybuddafly (Mar 31, 2010)

bellebebe said:


> Hey mama, is it too late for me to join?
> this is my first year doing any challenge lol and I'd like to hit APL at least by dec.
> 
> * What are you doing for growth
> ...


 
Hey bellebebe!  Are you baggying under your wig?  Could you share with me how you're baggying?  The only time I baggy is when DC'ing, but it seems as if others are using it an additional way.  I'd love to know.  Thanks so much!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Mar 31, 2010)

I will be taking a pic update this weekend when I wash and straighten my hair


----------



## bellebebe (Mar 31, 2010)

ladybuddafly said:


> Hey bellebebe!  Are you baggying under your wig?  Could you share with me how you're baggying?  The only time I baggy is when DC'ing, but it seems as if others are using it an additional way.  I'd love to know.  Thanks so much!



I usually do a full head baggy every night. Since I'm too lazy to wash my hair when I get up, I just keep the plastic cap on and I put the wig cap over it and wig it. Style my wig, and go. No one knows unless I tell them. It's quite simple.


----------



## ladybuddafly (Mar 31, 2010)

bellebebe said:


> I usually do a full head baggy every night. Since I'm too lazy to wash my hair when I get up, I just keep the plastic cap on and I put the wig cap over it and wig it. Style my wig, and go. No one knows unless I tell them. It's quite simple.


 
I never thought to baggy UNDER the wig cap.  Oh Em Gee!  I'm sooo doing this from now on.  I'm letting my hair breathe right now, but you better believe I'm going back to my wigs next week.  And I will definitely be baggying.  Thank you!


----------



## bellebebe (Mar 31, 2010)

ladybuddafly said:


> I never thought to baggy UNDER the wig cap.  Oh Em Gee!  I'm sooo doing this from now on.  I'm letting my hair breathe right now, but you better believe I'm going back to my wigs next week.  And I will definitely be baggying.  Thank you!



Gone wit ya bad self lol


----------



## CurlTalk (Mar 31, 2010)

My update!

This is from about two weeks ago, as my hair is in kinky twists right now; my hair was up in a bun all day, explaining the weird looking ends.


----------



## Evo-ny (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll have to post my starting pic on Tuesday, that's the earliest I could get in for a flat ironing because of the Easter Weekend. erplexed


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 31, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> My Starting Picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not much has changed since January 2010, but here goes my update pics...

March 2010:


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 31, 2010)

it looks like everybody's making good progress! Yay!! Inthemix08, it looks like you're touching APL from what I can see, in a couple of months, I'm sure you'll be there w/o a doubt!


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 31, 2010)

This is after my trim, so my official length right now...


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 31, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> it looks like everybody's making good progress! Yay!! Inthemix08, it looks like you're touching APL from what I can see, in a couple of months, I'm sure you'll be there w/o a doubt!



Thanks, I'm hoping by my June relaxer that I can claim it.  But we'll see how things go.  

Your hair looks great by the way.  Lovely shine!


----------



## 30something (Mar 31, 2010)

Think I may have to drop out of this challenged. 

I had to do a *MAJOR* trim  Its alll good though. I got nice crisp healthy ends, they need to GO!  We'll seeee


----------



## indarican (Apr 1, 2010)

Here is my update, not much change. My hair was fresh out the shower so the strands are sticking together in the middle which is why it looks like that.


----------



## panamoni (Apr 1, 2010)

Checking in -- I'm going to get a weave tonight --- I'm soooo scared, but by the time I take it out, I expect I'll be APL -- June or so.  I did a length check last night, and I'm ALMOST there.  I'll post a pic when I get a chance.  

HHG to you ladies!


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's my current progress. I hate how thin my hair looks in the pictures even though it's far from that in real life. Dang product buildup. I need to clarify stat!

I made good growth progress though so I'm happy. Remember I started with earlength hair in June '09.


----------



## PDub (Apr 1, 2010)

I'll have my updates later in the month.  I won't be relaxing until I'm 16 weeks post.  That will be April 20th but I won't relax until April 23rd or 24th.  I kinda want to see if I can make it to 26 weeks but I'm afraid that I'll be pushing it.  I'm already losing patience with detangling and with the bun.  If I go any further I may be tempted to cut it all off in frustration!!!  Sigh........APL hurry up because I'm tired of this!!!!


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 1, 2010)

Checking in...Think since it's gonna be so nice out this weekend, instead of wearing my hair pinned up, I'm gonna just wear a nice silky wrap. I wont put 2 much heat in though.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 2, 2010)

*If it is God's will, I should be on target to make it by December . I will post pics as soon as I get them loaded to the computer. Good Luck to us all!!!!*


----------



## drappedup (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm sooo late for this, but I kind of want to pay attention to this, because I hope to maybe be APL by the end of the year. erplexed

I'm going to answer the questions, even. Heh. 

*What are you doing for growth * I have been DCing once a weekly, cowashing every other day, wet bunning, even taking daily biotin pills lol, etc.
*What are you not going to do * Relaxers, flat irons, blow dryers (though I use a heat cap when I DC?), go longer than a 3-4 days without washing my hair, etc.
*What length are you now? * I actually don't know. My hair is changing like it never has before (in my experience), because I am going without relaxers for the first time since I started getting them at age 5. I used to have my hair straight with just frizz on the roots, but now it's half curled/frizzed for a good chunk of the length (a.ka. new growth I guess), and then a lot of the underlying hairs are still straight. Going off of the few full straight hairs left I'm at shoulder length again (which is growth from their length in January), however, my curled/frizzed hairs are much shorter, a little longer than chin length. I suspect that, logically, if they were straightened they'd be a longer length? I imagine maybe a little above shoulder if they were straight. Whivh is A LOT of growth from where I was by the end of last year (seriously, the whole back half of my hair was gone due to breakage  ). So ya, my chemical hairs are SL and the frizzed/curled ones are somewhere between CL and SL. I don't know what you'd call that.

I hope we all reach this APL goal!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Apr 3, 2010)

DCing on dry hair with Mizani Moisturefuse, then rollerset for today


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 4, 2010)

Progress pics:


----------



## Amerie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey ladies, I've taken my progress pics already yesterday, i will post them as soon as i come back from church!! till then, keep on posting..


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi ladies!! I just wanted to post my progress pictures.  My signature picture is my starting point in November of 2009.  I have been roller setting once a week and bunning 3-5 days a week.  In this picture, I am 15 weeks post relaxer, and I'm on a personal no heat challenge until I relax in May at 26 weeks post.  Sooo....I had to pull some strands out for an approximate length check.







ETA:Ugh! I changed my signature picture!! I'll try to get the old one back up


----------



## Amerie123 (Apr 5, 2010)

3 month progress w/ trim..






 dec-jan





apr 2nd 2010..

did a self trim.. it was needed and cut off 3/4 inches. that's it till december.. no more trims for me unless its ultimately necessary. this transition is getting pretty tough.. lol..
**APL is like the bottom of the second pic.. i gotta retain every millimeter. when i measured, it was 3.75 inches..


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow @Amazing, ur hair is coming along fine and @Salsarisma's ur right there at apl, i think in about another month or 2, u have it


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 6, 2010)

That's great growth amazing!


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 6, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Wow @Amazing, ur hair is coming along fine and @Salsarisma's ur right there at apl, i think in about another month or 2, u have it



Awww! Thanks....You got me so excited now. I didn't even think APL was possible before December. And since I'm 15 weeks post relaxer, my hair "seems" shorter than SL!! So I was shocked when I pulled a curl out. I still won't fully believe it until I relax in May. 11 more weeks to go.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 6, 2010)

Here are my 3mth prgress pics. I am still using halfwigs for a protective style. I only wear my hair out maybe 1wk out of the month. I think APL on me is #4 my goal is to get there by June2010 my 2yr HHJ anniversary

Starting pic Jan2010





taken April 2nd 2010


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ladies nice growth progress!!


----------



## indarican (Apr 6, 2010)

wow everyone has such great growth, yall hair looking all healthy. Love it!!


----------



## thenimblelife22 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have not checked in since the beginning, but I have had some major progress! I'm so excited.

When I first joined this challenge:






Where I'm at as of today:






I cannot believe how fast my hair has grown. It's been less than 6 months! All I've done differently is kept my hair in protective styles more often and been more consistent with my routine. I blogged about my length check today, so you can check that out to see more pics and detail.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 6, 2010)

I cant wait until I get there


----------



## indarican (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow thickandgrow, your progress is amazing. i wish my hair grew like that.


----------



## thenimblelife22 (Apr 6, 2010)

indarican said:


> Wow thickandgrow, your progress is amazing. i wish my hair grew like that.



Thank you! This comes as a total surprise to me, I really think this might be the longest my hair has ever been in my adult life. I might have had some pigtails that rivaled this back in grade school, but my hair has never been characterized as the type that "grows fast". 

I really think keeping my hair in protective styles and keeping my hair from drying out have been the best things for my hair. Other than that, I've kept it pretty simple.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 7, 2010)

My problem is I ABSOLUTELY CAN NOT DO PROTECTIVE STYLES! I hate the way I look with my hair pinned up.


----------



## indarican (Apr 7, 2010)

thinkandgrowchick said:


> Thank you! This comes as a total surprise to me, I really think this might be the longest my hair has ever been in my adult life. I might have had some pigtails that rivaled this back in grade school, but my hair has never been characterized as the type that "grows fast".
> 
> I really think keeping my hair in protective styles and keeping my hair from drying out have been the best things for my hair. Other than that, I've kept it pretty simple.


 Ive been trying to do that as well maybe i need to be more committed to my mosturizing. either way great progress!!


----------



## ladybuginthechi (Apr 8, 2010)

*MINI ASSESSMENT:*


 I am wearing protective styles such as weaves, wigs, and ponytails.
 I am not going to go to bed without moisturizing my ends and my hair wrapped.
I am SL
 I am soooo looking forward to healthier, longer hair.


----------



## thenimblelife22 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> My problem is I ABSOLUTELY CAN NOT DO PROTECTIVE STYLES! I hate the way I look with my hair pinned up.



I was the exact same way, lol. Literally, the same argument! I have a round face and I thought (and still do think) I looked best with a wild 'fro framing my face. I knew that protective styling was probably the way to go, but I was still unwilling until I started watching KimmayTube on Youtube. I interviewed her for my blog, asking about her hair care and she said she attributes her growth to "not having to have my hair 'out' all the time". When she said that, I knew she was right. I could continue rocking my fabulous 'fro, looking all cute everyday but sacrificing length, or I could find a cute way to keep my hair tucked and achieve the length I've always wanted. It was simply a choice of what I wanted more, and I chose length, even if I have to sacrifice my "look" for a few months. 

Now that I've been wearing my hair pinned up consistently, I find that its not even that big of a deal because I still take my hair down and wear it out on the weekends. It's like giving my hair a "treat" for staying protected all week. When I get really antsy, I remember what Kim says in one of her videos about "A woman should have more going for her than her hair anyway" and I go exercise, work on a project, or do something else to improve "me".



indarican said:


> Ive been trying to do that as well maybe i need to be more committed to my mosturizing. either way great progress!!



That's what I love about wearing twists as a protective style–I moisturize them when I first put the twists in, and I really don't have to moisturize them again until I take my hair out. Something about twisting my hair wet with KCKT and Coconut Oil really gives me long lasting moisture.


----------



## grow (Apr 8, 2010)

great information, ladies; great growth pics....it's all fantastic, thanks!

i CANNOT WIAT to perm my hair next month!!!!

the ng is continually "pulling my hair up" so it's impossible to see the growth.
i'm 12 weeks post perm today and will stretch until 16 weeks using protective buns.
i'm cowashing almost daily and when my hair is wet and full of dc, i can almost feel the ends at apl.....

btw, do we claim apl when THE LONGEST layer of our hair hits the mark or do we wait until our shortest layer is there, too?

tia, hhg ladies!


----------



## chasturner84 (Apr 8, 2010)

thinkandgrowchick said:


> I have not checked in since the beginning, but I have had some major progress! I'm so excited.
> 
> When I first joined this challenge:
> 
> ...


 
 You should probably keep up with the BSL challenge too. Your hair's growing fast!! Great job!!!



grow said:


> great information, ladies; great growth pics....it's all fantastic, thanks!
> 
> i CANNOT WIAT to perm my hair next month!!!!
> 
> ...


 
ITA! I relax next week after a 16 week stretch and I am "itching" to know what I'll be working with over the summer. My ng is causing major shrinkage issues...to the point that my hair looks barely SL. 

There has been some debate on when to claim APL...many ladies claim APL when the majority of their hair reaches that point. I don't think you're FULL APL until ALL of your is there. I'll be on my way to BSL before I'm full APL because my sides grow super slow.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok Ok pinning hair up


----------



## Amerie123 (Apr 8, 2010)

grow said:


> great information, ladies; great growth pics....it's all fantastic, thanks!
> 
> i CANNOT WIAT to perm my hair next month!!!!
> 
> ...


 
tell me about it (@t the bolded).. i was 41 weeks post in that pic i posted, and even after straightening it, i still had some reversion goin on.. lol.. but it's cool.. i think ima be transitioning w/ the BKT so that not only will it help with the two textures, but i can see my tru length, and it wont be permanent. yall will see those pics for the next quarter.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 9, 2010)

I think I'm just gonna do a weave (sew-in) this weekend, I really hope I can do it, this will be my first self sew-in btwerplexed


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 9, 2010)

I think I made APL, but I'm not claiming it just yet. It's kind of weird that my hair is actually growing, and I'm retaining it 

Once I reach full APL, then maybe I won't be in denial.

My progress is in my siggy.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know if I've updated already, but i'm currently in kinky twists.  It's been about a month, we'll see how it goes.  I really hope that I get some gowth and this helps me on my way to APL.


----------



## nique3 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey ladies I know I'm late, but here are my update pics for March.  [url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/33847493][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/33/847/493/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## nique3 (Apr 9, 2010)

Great Progress




topnotch1010 said:


> Progress pics:


----------



## Charlie555 (Apr 9, 2010)

It has been a while since I updated, so here are my progress pics:

This one was taken 12/25/2010:





This one was taken 04/03/2010:





Not bad for a little over 3 months, I'm happy!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you!! You've made some excellent progress yourself!!!



nique3 said:


> Hey ladies I know I'm late, but here are my update pics for March.  [url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/33847493][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/33/847/493/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 9, 2010)

I spent monday and tuesday in a low manipulation style and the rounded the week out in a bun.  I feel good about it.


----------



## ConsiderCamille (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm extra late but I need in on this challenge! 

I'm going to be protective styling (hopefully with just my own hair) for the entire year.
Wash & DC once/week and moisturize daily.

I will not be getting any more products until I am out of the old one and it is necessary (this is more for financial reasons but I'm sure my hair will appreciate the consistency)

At the moment I am in braids but I think I am at shoulder length (uneven, I started from a bald BC so my hair at the nape reaches my shoulders)


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 10, 2010)

I haven't checked in in quite some time.  Been dealing with a setback; lost a couple of inches.  Went from below CBL to SL because of protein overload and hard water issues.  Now I am back at CBL but still dealing with breakage.  I'm going to attempt a corrective relaxer today, y'all wish me luck.  I should also do  dusting and then maybe I'll have the courage to post a progress pic.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 10, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I haven't checked in in quite some time.  Been dealing with a setback; lost a couple of inches.  Went from below CBL to SL because of protein overload and hard water issues.  Now I am back at CBL but still dealing with breakage.  I'm going to attempt a corrective relaxer today, y'all wish me luck.  I should also do  dusting and then maybe I'll have the courage to post a progress pic.




AWW SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT UR SETBACK, IT CANT BE THAT BAD, IS IT?...HOPEFULLY U GET BACK ON TRACK  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 10, 2010)

hi ,i  havent been on lhcf for about 2 weeks, too busy! well no pics to post (my phone is broken)and thats what i used to take pics...hopfuly next time i come back ill post some.

My routine hasn't changed a lot. still protective styling and it is growing ,coooool.


----------



## thenimblelife22 (Apr 10, 2010)

grow said:


> btw, do we claim apl when THE LONGEST layer of our hair hits the mark or do we wait until our shortest layer is there, too?





chasturner84 said:


> There has been some  debate on when to claim APL...many ladies claim APL when the majority of  their hair reaches that point. I don't think you're FULL APL until ALL  of your is there. I'll be on my way to BSL before I'm full APL because  my sides grow super slow.



Right now, I know I'm not full APL because my hair has been in layers for the past 6 years. I have some pieces in the front that are just now finally grazing my shoulders. I know I'm not technically APL until all my layers reach that length, but even with my ultimate goal of WL, I don't expect all of my layers to reach my waist. I'll be perfectly fine with WL hair with long layers, so I don't mine claiming APL now. I probably won't be full APL until the back of my hair gets past BSL 



chasturner84 said:


> You should probably keep up with the BSL challenge too. Your hair's growing fast!! Great job!!!


 
 Thank you! I was just looking for the BSL challenge the other day, I might decide to be a late joiner over there too!



Ijanei said:


> I think I'm just gonna do a weave (sew-in) this weekend, I really hope I can do it, this will be my first self sew-in btwerplexed



I would totally recommend that. I have a friend who has always has neck to shoulder length, 4b, relaxed hair that never really got longer than that while we were in high school. In the last two years, she's been doing back to back sew-ins and her hair is GORGEOUS! Last time I saw her, her hair was long (well past shoulder length, if not APL), super thick, and all around luxurious, lol. Before seeing her hair, I was always skeptically of women using weaves to grow out their hair—now I'm totally a believer! In fact, she's part of the reason that I decided to get serious about "hiding" my hair.


----------



## simplyconfident (Apr 10, 2010)

i'm starting to get a little annoyed with my hair... really ticked i let my stylist trim/cut my hair last month (yes i did offically quit her afterwards and will never go back).

can't i be APL already!!! i have another 1-1.5 inches to go and have offically decided that i'm not going to relax my hair until i get it. 

i plan on doing rollersets, buns, braid outs, and use one direct heat pass until june....and if that dosen't get me to APL i don't know what will!!! i'm also using up my last bottle of surge 14, so i'm pretty sure i will get there by early june. 

sorry just had to vent.


----------



## thenimblelife22 (Apr 10, 2010)

nique3 said:


> Hey ladies I know I'm late, but here are my update pics for March.  [URL="http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/33847493"][IMG]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/33/847/493/comic-p.jpg[/URL][/IMG]





Charlie555 said:


> It has been a while since I updated, so here are my progress pics:
> 
> This one was taken 12/25/2010:
> 
> ...



Great progress ladies!


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 10, 2010)

Officially doing my braids for this sew-in....yikes! I hope it turns out right. my first sew-in and by myself btw


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry to b the rain on the parade but I'm dropping the challenge. I started as a relaxed head but after stretching for so long and realizing how relaxers hav thinned out my already thin hair, I'm transitioning. I kno I won't make apl natural by dec with only about 2 inches of new growth now (been transitioning since nov 09). Also, since I started the challenge, it seems like I've had absolutely no retention. I figured that relaxers hav made my hair to weak for the conditions I'm living in overall (hard water, dry air, wishy washy weather, etc). And b4 I think about getting to apl I need to solve this dry nape issue. Good thing is that my hair is much thicker and I'm happy about that. I gotta b doing SUMthing right. Hahaha So, ladies I wish all of u good luck and no set backs. I wish I culd add smileys but I'm typing frm my phone. :-D


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 10, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> AWW SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT UR SETBACK, IT CANT BE THAT BAD, IS IT?...HOPEFULLY U GET BACK ON TRACK  GOOD LUCK!




Its bad.  I went from no breakage to losing hair like crazy for the last 3 months.  My hair was chin length in the front and now I have "bangs" that are above my eyebrows.  Its just sad.  I was so hoping to get to APL; but I can't even get my breakage under control.  I am actually thinking of cutting it all back to earlength if I can't achieve any improvement.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 10, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Its bad.  I went from no breakage to losing hair like crazy for the last 3 months.  My hair was chin length in the front and now I have "bangs" that are above my eyebrows.  Its just sad.  I was so hoping to get to APL; but I can't even get my breakage under control.  I am actually thinking of cutting it all back to earlength if I can't achieve any improvement.




wow ABOVE eyebrows now from CL? wth? sorry 2 hear about that


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 10, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> wow ABOVE eyebrows now from CL? wth? sorry 2 hear about that




Yeah, see all those scraggly pieces?  I wore buns so they were camouflaged, but It was pointless for me to hold on to them.  At least now I can rock some bang styles.  Maybe I will actually like them.


----------



## 4evershika (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey ladies! It's good to see all this progress, it's really inspirational!!

I'm having PS problems too... I'm sooooo tired of the bun! So I've decided to wear my hair in low manipulation styles for the next week or so, just to give myself a break from the buns.

I hope we all continue to make progress into this next quarter of the challenge!


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 10, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Yeah, see all those scraggly pieces?  I wore buns so they were camouflaged, but It was pointless for me to hold on to them.  At least now I can rock some bang styles.  Maybe I will actually like them.



well they look cute like that


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Apr 10, 2010)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I think I made APL, but I'm not claiming it just yet. It's kind of weird that my hair is actually growing, and I'm retaining it
> 
> Once I reach full APL, then maybe I won't be in denial.
> 
> My progress is in my siggy.


 
I'll claim it for you!!!


----------



## Triniwegian (Apr 10, 2010)

Count me in too!

*What are you doing for growth?*
Leaving my hair alone as much as possible. Continue with my all coconut routine, co-wash, and keep it bunned.
*
What are you not going to do?* 
Use heat, comb too much, cut or trim.

*What length are you now?*
I am right above APL, I have about 3" to go.


----------



## LadyRaider (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know if I'll make it either. I think I have low armpits.  (Hey... if the tall people can whine, so can I.) 

I'm sticking with the challenge though. Shoot for the moon. If you miss, you're still among the stars.


----------



## Miss AJ (Apr 11, 2010)

Checking in.  Obsessing over progress is driving me insane but i am happy to report that im almost out of the awkward stage and am satisfied with how my twists look now.  I slipped back into daily manipulation on accident so i trimmed as i was doing my twists today.  As far as length goes im at the tippy top of SL and i plan on protective styling and baggying my way to thick, healthy APL hair this December!


----------



## grow (Apr 12, 2010)

*Hi LaidBak!*

i'm so sorry to hear of your setbacks!
i remember that it's been difficult lately and greatly empathize with your hard water situation, being your hard water neighboor in nearby italy.
we have to be EXTRA GENTILE with the water over here or it just snaps our hair.

have you tried dc'ing on dry hair? i've been doing that overnight, then co washing it out the next day and it seems to be helping. i'm using AO HSR alot because it has no cones and i've discovered that with our hard water situation already making things difficult in terms of breakage, cones only make that problem worse.

however, that said, i really commend and admire your tenacity!
you are an inspiration!
and by the way, i LOVE your new bangs!
very, very pretty!


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 12, 2010)

Aww--thanks!!  Yeah this hard water is no joke.  But I always tell myself its just hair and it will grow back.  At least now I am armed with the knowledge of how to deal with it.  Had I not discovered LHCF I'd probably be bald right now.  

As for the bangs, So far I've just kept them brushed back because I am bunning.  I want to DC on dry hair, but I won't get the chance for a while.  I will be in Switzerland for a few weeks away from my stash and my hair tools.  I ordered a lace front and I am hoping it gets here in time.  I will probably twist my hair up and just rock the LF until I get back home. 




grow said:


> *Hi LaidBak!*
> 
> i'm so sorry to hear of your setbacks!
> i remember that it's been difficult lately and greatly empathize with your hard water situation, being your hard water neighboor in nearby italy.
> ...


----------



## mysoon2behair (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey...I didnt know I had signed up for this challenge until I saw my post...

I will post pics this weekend after my relaxer.

Great progress ladies!


----------



## PrissyMiss (Apr 12, 2010)

Update: after a 16 week stretch I permed my hair Friday. I'm fairly pleased with the results. It is not the length that I wanted it to be, but it has grown atleast 1.5 inches.

Eta: Update is in siggy


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Apr 12, 2010)

Dang, everyone is just advancing....I hope to catch up w/ya'll. I just trimmed so I have a ways to go again. Great job everyone


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Apr 12, 2010)

My hair is broken at the back due to over stretched relaxers so now I have sparse hair and cant wear it down. Flat ironed last night for length check and it seems like I grew since February. I need a good 2-3 inches till I reach APL but in certain areas I need 6 inches . This is making me so sad, Im tempted to stick in some clip ins right now


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 12, 2010)

Ashleescheveux said:


> My hair is broken at the back due to over stretched relaxers so now I have sparse hair and cant wear it down. Flat ironed last night for length check and it seems like I grew since February. I need a good 2-3 inches till I reach APL but in certain areas I need 6 inches . This is making me so sad, Im tempted to stick in some clip ins right now




aww dont worry, it will fill back in....dont beat urself up


----------



## dionne81l (Apr 12, 2010)

I figured I would check in....its been a while.  Not a whole lot going on just protective styling 99.9 % of the time. I decided not to flat iron again until June. I will post picture then


----------



## Miss AJ (Apr 12, 2010)

Baggying my twists was awesome.  I've been playing in them all day because my hair is so soft.  I may have to retwist this set with a little gel though because a lot of them are really loose and I need to start soaking my black rubber bands in oil if I'm going to keep using them on my twists/flat twists.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Apr 13, 2010)

*Miss AJ*, I love how your updates are always positive!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 14, 2010)

Mini update:







I'm almost there y'all!!! Hopefully I'll be there before the end of the summer.


----------



## Miss AJ (Apr 14, 2010)

Baggying is so good for my twists but it makes them come loose 

I'm dying to take these twists down and wear a twist out before wash day on Sunday but I told myself I was going to PS 100% of the time for the rest of this year.  Going from a twa to scraping APL in a little less than a year and a half is great progress and I want to achieve that by any means necessary.


----------



## Miss AJ (Apr 14, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> *Miss AJ*, I love how your updates are always positive!


 


Aww thanks!  One thing I've learned is to always speak positive and really mean it so you send those positive vibes to the universe.


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Apr 14, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> Mini update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful Hair!! Great Progress!!


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Apr 14, 2010)

Checking in. I am doing the routine deep conditioning, no direct heat, and protective styles when I can. Tonight when moisturizing I noticed that i can grab my ends while my arms are behind my back..whoo..getting there...I remember when I could not feel any hair with my fingertips..I cant wait to be APL again..I feel like a kid at christmas!!! Happy Growing Ladies!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Apr 14, 2010)

checking in. pre-pooing with mane and tail, ors replenshing pack and avocado oil. about to shampoo with CON and do a quick protective style before bed. 

on another note i'm in a state of disbelief. i was just about to pre-proo and decided to do a quick length shot pic. are my eyes deceiving me or am i, dare i say, in apl land?  i couldn't even reach my hair in the back to do a proper length check a little while ago. i must have been measuring incorrectly. anyways, i don't know if i should be claiming apl. i think i'll wait until the summer. the pic on the left is a pic from january (i'm holding my hair like that because i couldn't reach it to pull it down) and one that i just took.

eta: the one i just took is on the right. note, although my hair is braided in the pic on the left, i wasn't able to pull my hair down even in february when my hair was in a twist out. i dunno :/


----------



## grow (Apr 17, 2010)

ok ladies, just 2 and a half weeks to go then i can finally touch up the jungle!

I CANNOT WAIT! although, were it not for some important dates in may and june, i would probably continue stretching, because i'm liking it! (i'm almost 14 weeks post)

*LovelyNaps26: CLAIM IT! THAT IS GREAT PROGRESS!*i hope to see progress like that when i've finish my perm!
right now i'm really trying to stay away from mini length checks because my shrinkage deceives me and also because, i'd like to be pleasantly surprised in may when i perm.

there's been alot said on WHEN to claim apl, but for me, even if my longest layer is barely grazing apl, i think i'm gonna have to calim it.

by the time my bangs get there, i might be wl in the back, and i don't even think i want bangs that are super long, so why wait for them, just to calim apl?


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 17, 2010)

I really hope i make it this year 2 apl (crossing fingers)


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 17, 2010)

I am rocking cornrows for the next 3-4 weeks. I'm 18 weeks post and the new growth was getting too thick for my weekly rollersets. 

I still plan to wash my hair 1x week with rinseless shampoo...and I spray every other day with a mix if braid spray and Infusium 23.


----------



## Miss AJ (Apr 17, 2010)

My first set of twists only stayed in for 4 days.  I'm tweaking my products to see what can help them last an entire week and so far twisting with Murray's Loc Gel is a winner.  It has oil in it plus I moisturized before airdrying so now I don't have to spritz with my leave-in concoction everyday.  If my leave gets approved then i'll be home when i do my 1 year length check so i'm gonna go crazy buying all the hair stuff I can't get here lol.


----------



## shasha8685 (Apr 17, 2010)

My hair will be braided/twisted up for the duration of the summer...starting now.

I'm currently wearing kinky twists that should last until June. I will take a 2 week break and then do another set of kinky twists. Hopefully that will help aid in my retention.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Apr 17, 2010)

grow said:


> ok ladies, just 2 and a half weeks to go then i can finally touch up the jungle!
> 
> I CANNOT WAIT! although, were it not for some important dates in may and june, i would probably continue stretching, because i'm liking it! (i'm almost 14 weeks post)
> 
> ...



Thanks, girl. i'm claiming APL in my heart drunk but waiting 'til the summer to put it in my siggy. i really think a growth spurt happened because until february i was just hoping to get to apl by december. i think my lazy, wash every 2 weeks-daily moisturize-keep in 2 strand twists routine might have actually helped. if the last 3 months weren't a fluke i might have to peek in on the BSL in 2010 thread come the summer.


----------



## panamoni (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats on all the progress ladies!!  I'm really hoping to make it in June when I take out my weave.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

I do have one concern -- the last time I washed my hair before getting the weave installed, I was so tired, I rushed through detangling and ripped a lot of hair out (ripped -- I could hear it), and I'm not really sure what the full reprocussions of that will be. I plan to buy some detangling conditioner and a Ouidad detangling comb for the future.  

 Right now, I'm 14 weeks post.   So, I'll be about 22 when I take the weave out.


----------



## 4evershika (Apr 17, 2010)

looking good ladies... I'm back to bunning to try to keep my retention up... I know my hair is growing but honestly whenever I look at it I feel like it's in the same place it's always been!!

I'm sooo hoping for a summer spurt!!!


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't updated in what seems like forever. I've been letting my hair breathe for the past 8 weeks since my relaxer so that I can nurse it back to health a little. I've been wearing my hair in cornrows under a half wig and using an update reggie that consists of mainly Joico products. Also have added back my prenatal vitamins and started taking MSN and Nioxin Recharging Complex along with my Biotin. Tomorrow I will be having micros installed to get me through the summer. Wasn't planning on stretching for 6 months again, but it's looking like it's going that route. Hopefully I'll be brushing APL after this next install.


----------



## drappedup (Apr 17, 2010)

If I am in SL territory right now is it far-fetched to wish for APL by the end of the year? erplexed



LovelyNaps26 said:


> checking in. pre-pooing with mane and tail, ors replenshing pack and avocado oil. about to shampoo with CON and do a quick protective style before bed.
> 
> on another note i'm in a state of disbelief. i was just about to pre-proo and decided to do a quick length shot pic. are my eyes deceiving me or am i, dare i say, in apl land?  i couldn't even reach my hair in the back to do a proper length check a little while ago. i must have been measuring incorrectly. anyways, i don't know if i should be claiming apl. i think i'll wait until the summer. the pic on the left is a pic from january (i'm holding my hair like that because i couldn't reach it to pull it down) and one that i just took.
> 
> eta: the one i just took is on the right. note, although my hair is braided in the pic on the left, i wasn't able to pull my hair down even in february when my hair was in a twist out. i dunno :/



Wow, congrats! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## 4evershika (Apr 17, 2010)

drappedup said:


> If I am in SL territory right now is it far-fetched to wish for APL by the end of the year? erplexed



Do you have a pic? Or know how many inches from APL you are??

It's always good to challenge yourself, so even if you don't make it by the end of the year you'll be pretty close


----------



## grow (Apr 18, 2010)

panamoni said:


> Congrats on all the progress ladies!! I'm really hoping to make it in June when I take out my weave. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> I do have one concern -- the last time I washed my hair before getting the weave installed, I was so tired, I rushed through detangling and ripped a lot of hair out (ripped -- I could hear it), and I'm not really sure what the full reprocussions of that will be. I plan to buy some detangling conditioner and a Ouidad detangling comb for the future.
> 
> Right now, I'm 14 weeks post. So, I'll be about 22 when I take the weave out.


 


love.akihsoy said:


> looking good ladies... I'm back to bunning to try to keep my retention up... I know my hair is growing but honestly whenever I look at it I feel like it's in the same place it's always been!!
> 
> I'm sooo hoping for a summer spurt!!!


 


drappedup said:


> If I am in SL territory right now is it far-fetched to wish for APL by the end of the year? erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, congrats! I'm so happy for you!


 
*HI PANAMONI! *i used to wear weaves and can share that some ripping while detangling is "normal". now that i'm only detangling my permed hair once every 2 wks, i notice that alot of "shed hair" gets caught in the healthy stands.
i don't think it's anything to worry about because those hairs were in their natural process of leaving our heads.
plus, once you take this weave out after over 5 months, i'm sure you will be amazed at how much you've gained in healthy length!

*Hi Love.Akihsoy!* i'm in the bunning/cowashing challenge, too! and i, too, notice that everytime i look at my ends, they seem like they are in the same place! (ng does that, i think it deceives us about our length) i think the key element which bunning helps, is to keep us from looking at our length too much!we will surely get growth!

*Hi Drappedup!* i was just grazing SL when i was still in the "lurking" mode about 2-3 months before i officially joined lhcf in january, and my hair has grown more than it's ever grown, and faster than it's ever grown since i've stuck around and learned.
i believe this can happen for you, too, and that u can undoubtedly be APL by or even before the end of the year! stick with it! and by all means, take good care of your hair!

HHJ Ladies!


----------



## simplyconfident (Apr 18, 2010)

Checking in: I rocked a braidout all last week ( first time I've had one hold up that long). This week I'm doing low manipulation so only buns or claw clips with maybe a cowash durng the week.  I'm trying to use up some non-staple conditioners and oils by using them as prepoos. 

My ends are looking very healthy so I see no reason to make apl during this stretch


----------



## drappedup (Apr 18, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> Do you have a pic? Or know how many inches from APL you are??
> 
> It's always good to challenge yourself, so even if you don't make it by the end of the year you'll be pretty close



Not a recent one. I have one I took when I initially started cowashing/bunning/etc. at the beginning of March, but my hair has improved so much since then. I was going to wait until I "length check" and straighten my hair for the first time in months. I'm probably going to do early June. Originally was early May, but I'm so paranoid about using heat again I delayed it a month.erplexed



grow said:


> *HI PANAMONI! *i used to wear weaves and can share that some ripping while detangling is "normal". now that i'm only detangling my permed hair once every 2 wks, i notice that alot of "shed hair" gets caught in the healthy stands.
> i don't think it's anything to worry about because those hairs were in their natural process of leaving our heads.
> plus, once you take this weave out after over 5 months, i'm sure you will be amazed at how much you've gained in healthy length!
> 
> ...



Wow, you are so insightful and encouraging! Thank you bunches! I don't want to seem impatient as far as growth goes, but of course, I'm not gonna lie, it would be more than nice to be anywhere near APL by Dec 2010, lol. When I see everyone's beautiful lengthy locks I'm just like.......DO WANT.


----------



## belleza (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm in on this Challenge


----------



## belleza (Apr 19, 2010)

What are you doing for growth

Protective Styling everyday.  CO Washes.  Hair Steaming.  Henna my hair 2 times per month.

What are you not going to do 
No Heat.  Keeping my hair moist.  Being Consistent.  Having stylist just dust the ends, no more trimming.

What length are you now? 

A little past my shoulders.  I need to update my siggy.


----------



## GreenD (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I took this pic last month towards the end of March (excuse the date, I need to update the date/time) when I straightened. To be APL my hair needs to be at 4. So I hope by June I'll be at least at 2. Then I should make APL/4 by Oct. fingers crossed and Lord willing. I've been keeping my hair braided and will take these out around the end of June, so we shall see.

I'm so excited I can just taste APL!!!  HHG everyone!!!


----------



## indarican (Apr 20, 2010)

Checking in, still SL after a setback, protien overload, Ive been mosturizing like a crazy person. Hopefully i can still make apl by december.


----------



## grow (Apr 21, 2010)

ok ladies, i'm getting a bit nervous over here....erplexed

i've got just over a month left to hit my apl goal and i don't know if i'm gonna make it....

even if i can claim something of the apl goal, it would only be the ends of my longest layer. 

i totally agree with what people have said about "being a full apl" but if i had to wait until then (which for my shortest layer, could well mean 2011!), i just might get too depressed about my chances of progress and give up on all this stuff.

i don't want to "wait" to enjoy and love my hair, but if i'm not hitting those goals, it might feel like "all this work" has been for naught.


----------



## indarican (Apr 21, 2010)

grow said:


> ok ladies, i'm getting a bit nervous over here....erplexed
> 
> i've got just over a month left to hit my apl goal and i don't know if i'm gonna make it....
> 
> ...



dont worry, just keep up your hair care reggie, and relax dont stress out over it or your really wont hit your goal. I am sure that you will at least have the bottom layer hitting apl in no time, and the rest can do nothing but follow.


----------



## grow (Apr 21, 2010)

indarican said:


> dont worry, just keep up your hair care reggie, and relax dont stress out over it or your really wont hit your goal. I am sure that you will at least have the bottom layer hitting apl in no time, and the rest can do nothing but follow.


 

Thank You, *Indarican!*

my goodness, you are so right about the stress! i've read everywhere that stress can dramatically slow down our growth!
i'd forgotten about that! thanks!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 21, 2010)

I texlaxed my hair last week ended at 11wk stretch, I have not taken any pics though. I think I got about almost an inch from last time texlaxed. I am really upset because I started  in the front this time and now it is bone straight in the front area. My hair is already paper thin. I just hope I dont have any severe breakage. I also noticed some breakage in my nape area. I think it's from the bobby pins I use for my half wigs. I will take some pics this weekend


----------



## indarican (Apr 21, 2010)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> I texlaxed my hair last week ended at 11wk stretch, I have not taken any pics though. I think I got about almost an inch from last time texlaxed. I am really upset because I started in the front this time and now it is bone straight in the front area. My hair is already paper thin. I just hope I dont have any severe breakage. I also noticed some breakage in my nape area. I think it's from the bobby pins I use for my half wigs. I will take some pics this weekend


 
hopefully after some time and DCing you will get the strength back in your hair.


----------



## indarican (Apr 21, 2010)

grow said:


> Thank You, *Indarican!*
> 
> my goodness, you are so right about the stress! i've read everywhere that stress can dramatically slow down our growth!
> i'd forgotten about that! thanks!


 
Your Welcome


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 21, 2010)

grow said:


> ok ladies, i'm getting a bit nervous over here....erplexed
> 
> *i've got just over a month left to hit my apl goal and i don't know if i'm gonna make it*....
> 
> ...


 

Sometimes I wonder why we put undue stress on ourselves. Why put a date on something you can't control? Just try your best to keep what's on your head there and growth will come. 

I hope you can find joy at every stage of your journey, not just when you are hitting goals. Last year when I cut my damaged hair, I hoped that I'd reach APL from EL in one year. Doesn't look like its going to happen for me but it did make me grow patience. I wish the same for you so you can *enjoy your beautiful hair* *TODAY!*


----------



## grow (Apr 21, 2010)

duplicate post


----------



## grow (Apr 21, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> Sometimes I wonder why we put undue stress on ourselves. Why put a date on something you can't control? Just try your best to keep what's on your head there and growth will come.
> 
> I hope you can find joy at every stage of your journey, not just when you are hitting goals. Last year when I cut my damaged hair, I hoped that I'd reach APL from EL in one year. Doesn't look like its going to happen for me but it did make me grow patience. I wish the same for you so you can *enjoy your beautiful hair* *TODAY!*


 
Thank you, *Topnotch1010!*

you're absolutely right about "not putting a date on something we can't control", but here, there's just so much focus on length, inches grown per month, and growth products that i've been clocking my growth since i started in jan. and thought i should be "on time" if i just follow what works. erplexed 

i really appreciate your kind wishes that i, too can "grow in patience", which is something i am totally devoid of by nature.

i suppose i need to focus more on healthy hair rather than length of hair.

btw, your hair is gawgeous! just love that healthy shine!
i need my sunglasses for that picture!


----------



## 4evershika (Apr 21, 2010)

grow said:


> ok ladies, i'm getting a bit nervous over here....erplexed
> 
> i've got just over a month left to hit my apl goal and i don't know if i'm gonna make it....
> 
> ...



Aww girlie... you gotta use some of that positive energy that you always give us ladies for yourself! If you're visibly at APL, regardless of if it's only your longest layer, then you're APL in my eyes... even if it's not full APL.

And sometimes you just have to take the time to enjoy your hair! Even if you're not at you're ultimate goal, you've made progress and you deserve to let your hair down (literally) every now and then.

All your work will (and is) paying off!


----------



## Charz (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm almost there!!!!


----------



## grow (Apr 22, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> Aww girlie... you gotta use some of that positive energy that you always give us ladies for yourself! If you're visibly at APL, regardless of if it's only your longest layer, then you're APL in my eyes... even if it's not full APL.
> 
> And sometimes you just have to take the time to enjoy your hair! Even if you're not at you're ultimate goal, you've made progress and you deserve to let your hair down (literally) every now and then.
> 
> All your work will (and is) paying off!


 
aww, shucks, thank you* Love.Akihsoy! *
sugar you are so sweet to remember how i always try to encourage others and remind me to revisit my own positive energy!

i really appreciate you saying that, baby doll; i need to remember that positive energy is there! 
(even though i do misplace it from time to time,lol!)

you are absolutely right, even if my tippy toe longest layer is the only one there, we're gonna think achieved goal! being a full apl will come in due time....it's stickin' with it that counts!

never give up, ladies! let's get it!
 (i'm feeling better about myself and all my hard work already...THANKS LADIES!!!)


----------



## grow (Apr 22, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm almost there!!!!


 

girl, that looks like APL already to me!

i think you ARE there!

plus, your hair isn't even straight, so if it's flat, you have gone even more than APL!

keep up the good work, *Charzboss!!!* 

hhg ladies!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello my lovely APL Challengers!

I just relaxed my hair and I am excited to say that I've made a great deal of progress. In fact, I have really underestimated my hair; I wasn't expecting to see my current length until August. I'm grazing APL and decided to post some progress pics. I even did my FIRST self trim and although it's not the best, I think it came out pretty decent. I have updated my siggy...I can't believe it's been a year since I started my hair journey.

HHG, ladies!


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 22, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Hello my lovely APL Challengers!
> 
> I just relaxed my hair and I am excited to say that I've made a great deal of progress. In fact, I have really underestimated my hair; I wasn't expecting to see my current length until August. I'm grazing APL and decided to post some progress pics. I even did my FIRST self trim and although it's not the best, I think it came out pretty decent. I have updated my siggy...I can't believe it's been a year since I started my hair journey.
> 
> HHG, ladies!



Congrats, girl!!! Your hair looks great!


----------



## chasturner84 (Apr 22, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Congrats, girl!!! Your hair looks great!


 
Thanks! You are coming right along yourself!


----------



## indarican (Apr 22, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm almost there!!!!


 Looks like your less then half a inch away, you grow girl!!


----------



## belleza (Apr 22, 2010)

I know I just started this challenge, but I'm in it to win it.  I just had my hair texlaxed.  I'm starting in on my henna tonight for strength.  I will be steaming my hair regularly and not trimming so often - I'll post pics soon! YAY!  - I mo' be cute! :reddancer:


----------



## indarican (Apr 22, 2010)

so i have been on a no heat kick since december, and i have been streching my relaxers AND cowashing frequently... sounds like a good plan right, UUUUMMMMMM NO. I guess im just not one of those that can get away with not relaxing and not using heat and keeping wet. If i dont cowash my hair is still tangled and breaks at the decremation line. the streching is giving me great growth but since i havent been using heat, detangling is horrendous. So i think im going to have to up my relaxers to once every 6 weeks,, I know I know. or at least start back up with the heat, because i really want to make apl. I have bought BT and am getting great growth but i lose more detangling then anything. When I think about it, the only time i really retained any hair was when my hair was straight, either right after a relaxer or after it has been blow dried. I gained almost 2 inches when i had my hair straight for two months straight. I guess I gotta dust off that blow dryer.


----------



## chasturner84 (Apr 22, 2010)

belleza said:


> *I mo' be cute!* :reddancer:


 Lol...that was funny!



indarican said:


> so i have been on a no heat kick since december, and i have been streching my relaxers AND cowashing frequently... sounds like a good plan right, UUUUMMMMMM NO. I guess im just not one of those that can get away with not relaxing and not using heat and keeping wet. If i dont cowash my hair is still tangled and breaks at the decremation line. *the streching is giving me great growth but since i havent been using heat, detangling is horrendous.* So i think im going to have to up my relaxers to once every 6 weeks,, I know I know. or at least start back up with the heat, because i really want to make apl. I have bought BT and am getting great growth but i lose more detangling then anything. When I think about it, the only time i really retained any hair was when my hair was straight, either right after a relaxer or after it has been blow dried. I gained almost 2 inches when i had my hair straight for two months straight. I guess I gotta dust off that blow dryer.


 

Co washing hasn't been my best friend, especially when I'm going through stretch. I lose more hair when my hair is co washed. I stretch 16 weeks and I must tell you that at week 12, detangling takes me at least 3 hours. I work with small sections and use LOADS of AO Island Naturals conditioner. It is the only condish that will give me enough slip to detangle without losing handfuls of hair. Actually, I lose more from natural shedding than I do from detangling. It's a rinse out one, but I leave it in and my hair is super soft. I only wash my hair once every 2 weeks when my hair becomes a pain to detangle but at that point I can either continue to stretch or relax because I'm usually at 13-15 weeks. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 23, 2010)

_i feel like I am still getting no where I hope to reach apl by august (crosses fingers)_


----------



## grow (Apr 23, 2010)

indarican said:


> so i have been on a no heat kick since december, and i have been streching my relaxers AND cowashing frequently... sounds like a good plan right, UUUUMMMMMM NO. I guess im just not one of those that can get away with not relaxing and not using heat and keeping wet. If i dont cowash my hair is still tangled and breaks at the decremation line. the streching is giving me great growth but since i havent been using heat, detangling is horrendous. So i think im going to have to up my relaxers to once every 6 weeks,, I know I know. or at least start back up with the heat, because i really want to make apl. I have bought BT and am getting great growth but i lose more detangling then anything. When I think about it, the only time i really retained any hair was when my hair was straight, either right after a relaxer or after it has been blow dried. I gained almost 2 inches when i had my hair straight for two months straight. I guess I gotta dust off that blow dryer.


 
that's a familiar debate, *Indarican*, and i really empathize with you.
have you seen this thread? : http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419442 

there's alot of information on detangling efficiently on there.
i'm no expert by any means, but i've been experimenting with this and also with oil rinses. 
this thread helped me to understand that technique : http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=150965

and another thing i'm experimenting is NOT COMBING MY HAIR SO MUCH.
this fotki helpd me to understand how to do it:
http://members.fotki.com/sylver2/about/

i'm stretching, too and also haven't used heat since the end of last year.
please don't give up on trying because i'm sure it's all about learning the right balance, the right techniques, and using the right products.
my last texlax was going on 15 weeks ago and now i only comb/detangle my hair once every 10-14 days (like Sylver2's fotki shows), BUT i cowash AND oil rinse regularly.
if you feel better with straighter hair more often, i can really understand that, because i do too, but if you want to lay off the heat and chemicals, know that YOU CAN DO IT!

hhj ladies!


----------



## grow (Apr 23, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _i feel like I am still getting no where I hope to reach apl by august (crosses fingers)_


 
i was feeling like that at the beginning of the week, too, *Ijanei!*

it can seem very frustrating, but they tell me that our hair grows even when we're not watching it!
(now i'm learning to stop checking it every 28 minutes..!)

you've got time before your deadline....august is a good 3 (plus) months away. don't stress over it. remember that we've got that "summer growth spurt" coming our way! 

hhg ladies!


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 23, 2010)

grow said:


> i was feeling like that at the beginning of the week, too, *Ijanei!*
> 
> it can seem very frustrating, but they tell me that our hair grows even when we're not watching it!
> (now i'm learning to stop checking it every 28 minutes..!)
> ...




Thanks girl, I feel like if I don't make it by the end of this year then my hair has reached it's destined length . And yessss hopefully we can get somewhere SOME TIME THIS YEAR . if not I'm gonna chop it all off 1-1-2011 and start over.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 23, 2010)

There is no way I am meeting this goal this year.  My hair is trashed and I still can't figure out why.  I need to take about 2 inches off my ends because they are thinning very badly. That will put me back at SL.
*sigh*  maybe next year.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 23, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> There is no way I am meeting this goal this year.  My hair is trashed and I still can't figure out why.  I need to take about 2 inches off my ends because they are thinning very badly. That will put me back at SL.
> *sigh*  maybe next year.


 

It's only april, if u did happen to cut back to SL you still could make it to APL by the end of the year if you take EXTRA GOOD care of your hair.


----------



## grow (Apr 23, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Thanks girl, I feel like if I don't make it by the end of this year then my hair has reached it's destined length . And yessss hopefully we can get somewhere SOME TIME THIS YEAR . if not I'm gonna chop it all off 1-1-2011 and start over.


 
oh, right....now i AM thinking about this thing they call "terminal length".

LADIES, PLEASE SHARE YOUR IDEAS ON THAT...

as far as i know, imho, our "terminal length" is always alot longer than we think....maybe because many of us have never been there before.

i've read where they say black people's hair grows just as fast as caucasian people's hair....the only difference is RETENTION.

but i'm no expert so let's hear what others have to say...

(whenever i start thinking my hair isn't growing&has reached its terminal length, it always surprises me with a lil more growth....)

don't cut or give up, just retain is what i think works...


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 23, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> It's only april, if u did happen to cut back to SL you still could make it to APL by the end of the year if you take EXTRA GOOD care of your hair.



I'm tall.  SL to APL is 6 inches.    And I still haven't figured out _why_ my hair is trashed.  I gotta fix that before I can make any real progress.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 23, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I'm tall.  SL to APL is 6 inches.    And I still haven't figured out _why_ my hair is trashed.  I gotta fix that before I can make any real progress.




oh wow so you dont even know what you did wrong so you can start to fix it. That's not good. when we think we are doing something beneficial it always bites us in the a**. I'm sure it will work out. dont give up hope just yet.


----------



## grow (Apr 23, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> There is no way I am meeting this goal this year. My hair is trashed and I still can't figure out why. I need to take about 2 inches off my ends because they are thinning very badly. That will put me back at SL.
> *sigh* maybe next year.


 
PLEASE DON'T CUT YOUR HAIR, *LAIDBAK!*

thin ends is part of the growing process, especially when you have layers.

if my memory is correct, didn't you do a trim not too long ago?
if so, then that's enough, the ends are fresh.

hun, i've got thin ends, too, so after i texlax in may, i'm gonna trim a TINY BIT, but only to keep my ends fresh.
try bunning so you don't have to look at thin ends until you reach your goals darlin'.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 23, 2010)

grow said:


> oh, right....now i AM thinking about this thing they call "terminal length".
> 
> LADIES, PLEASE SHARE YOUR IDEAS ON THAT...
> 
> ...




I read somewhere on wikipedia that our hair actually produces more oil and grows just as fast if not faster than other races. The problem is our hair doesnt grow in straight distributing oil throughout the hair strands to give moisture to the ends like the other races. Our hair grows in waves, curls, coils or whatever you want 2 call it. <---hope i wasnt rambling on and on,


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 23, 2010)

grow said:


> PLEASE DON'T CUT YOUR HAIR, *LAIDBAK!*
> 
> thin ends is part of the growing process, especially when you have layers.
> 
> ...




Agree* at least do that and see where it gets you in june


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 23, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Hello my lovely APL Challengers!
> 
> I just relaxed my hair and I am excited to say that I've made a great deal of progress. In fact, I have really underestimated my hair; I wasn't expecting to see my current length until August. I'm grazing APL and decided to post some progress pics. I even did my FIRST self trim and although it's not the best, I think it came out pretty decent. I have updated my siggy...I can't believe it's been a year since I started my hair journey.
> 
> HHG, ladies!


 
Great progress! Your hair is very beautiful!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 23, 2010)

indarican said:


> so i have been on a no heat kick since december, and i have been *streching my relaxers AND cowashing frequently... sounds like a good plan right, UUUUMMMMMM NO.* I guess im just not one of those that can get away with not relaxing and not using heat and keeping wet. If i dont cowash my hair is still tangled and breaks at the decremation line. the streching is giving me great growth but since i havent been using heat, detangling is horrendous. So i think im going to have to up my relaxers to once every 6 weeks,, I know I know. or at least start back up with the heat, because i really want to make apl. I have bought BT and am getting great growth but i lose more detangling then anything. When I think about it, the only time i really retained any hair was when my hair was straight, either right after a relaxer or after it has been blow dried. I gained almost 2 inches when i had my hair straight for two months straight. I guess I gotta dust off that blow dryer.


 
This doesn't work for me either so I stopped doing both and I retain just fine. Do whatever is best for you no matter what the popular method is on lhcf.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Thanks girl, I feel like if I don't make it by the end of this year then my hair has reached it's destined length . And yessss hopefully we can get somewhere SOME TIME THIS YEAR . if not I'm gonna chop it all off 1-1-2011 and start over.


 

You will make progress!! Don't worry! I suggest only taking length pics about every 4-6 months. You will see a huge difference vs. taking them every month or two.



grow said:


> oh, right....now i AM thinking about this thing they call "terminal length".
> 
> LADIES, PLEASE SHARE YOUR IDEAS ON THAT...
> 
> ...


 
I'm not sure I buy this whole terminal length thing. I think one can grow their hair to ones knees if you take care of it long enough. It takes a long time and a lot of care to get there though.


----------



## indarican (Apr 23, 2010)

grow said:


> that's a familiar debate, *Indarican*, and i really empathize with you.
> have you seen this thread? : http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419442
> 
> there's alot of information on detangling efficiently on there.
> ...



I will definetly give the oil rinses a shot before I relax again. 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 23, 2010)

grow said:


> PLEASE DON'T CUT YOUR HAIR, *LAIDBAK!*
> 
> thin ends is part of the growing process, especially when you have layers.
> 
> ...



But I don't have layers.
I have trimmed 3 times since moving here (in November).  Well, 4 if you count the bangs that I HAD to cut because of excessive breakage.  The thing is, the entire 12 months prior to moving here (Turkey) I was able to maintain even, healthy ends.  I rarely use heat (1ce a week) and I bun 90% of the time.  I just don't get it.  I thought it was hard water so I got a softener.  I thought it was protein overload so I refocused on moisture.  Today my hair is soft, but its still breaking.  It still comes out in the comb with just the lightest touch.  Arrgh!  I am so frustrated.  

The next step is for me to change my relaxer.  I was trying to transition to texlaxed by using Mizani mild.  I know that some of my breakage is about 4-5 inches down the shaft.  I think my hair is breaking at the bonelaxed/texlaxed line of demarcation.  So I am going back to bonelaxed.   I'll be back in the states for vacation in two weeks.  So I'm gonna get a full head corrective and have the stylist cut whatever needs to be cut.  Even if that takes me back to ear length.  *sigh*  I can't stand having scraggly looking hair.


----------



## indarican (Apr 23, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> But I don't have layers.
> I have trimmed 3 times since moving here (in November). Well, 4 if you count the bangs that I HAD to cut because of excessive breakage. The thing is, the entire 12 months prior to moving here (Turkey) I was able to maintain even, healthy ends. I rarely use heat (1ce a week) and I bun 90% of the time. I just don't get it. I thought it was hard water so I got a softener. I thought it was protein overload so I refocused on moisture. Today my hair is soft, but its still breaking. It still comes out in the comb with just the lightest touch. Arrgh! I am so frustrated.
> 
> The next step is for me to change my relaxer. I was trying to transition to texlaxed by using Mizani mild. I know that some of my breakage is about 4-5 inches down the shaft. I think my hair is breaking at the bonelaxed/texlaxed line of demarcation. So I am going back to bonelaxed. I'll be back in the states for vacation in two weeks. So I'm gonna get a full head corrective and have the stylist cut whatever needs to be cut. Even if that takes me back to ear length. *sigh* I can't stand having scraggly looking hair.


 
Girl dont give up, I know its frustrating but stick with it. you will see results.


----------



## grow (Apr 23, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> But I don't have layers.
> I have trimmed 3 times since moving here (in November). Well, 4 if you count the bangs that I HAD to cut because of excessive breakage. The thing is, the entire 12 months prior to moving here (Turkey) I was able to maintain even, healthy ends. I rarely use heat (1ce a week) and I bun 90% of the time. I just don't get it. I thought it was hard water so I got a softener. I thought it was protein overload so I refocused on moisture. Today my hair is soft, but its still breaking. It still comes out in the comb with just the lightest touch. Arrgh! I am so frustrated.
> 
> The next step is for me to change my relaxer. I was trying to transition to texlaxed by using Mizani mild. I know that some of my breakage is about 4-5 inches down the shaft. I think my hair is breaking at the bonelaxed/texlaxed line of demarcation. So I am going back to bonelaxed. I'll be back in the states for vacation in two weeks. So I'm gonna get a full head corrective and have the stylist cut whatever needs to be cut. Even if that takes me back to ear length. *sigh* I can't stand having scraggly looking hair.


 
that is so distressing and i'm sorry to hear it's been so difficult.
when i first moved to europe, it must have taken years for my hair to adjust, so with that, maybe the only thing that can help is tenacity and patience.

i had "cut down" on the heat i was using last year, too, but i still had breakage, so i've stopped using heat completely. if i want it flat, i wrap it or rollerset for curls.

i've had problems with that line of demarcation, as well because i too, had always relaxed bone straight. my first textlax was this jan.14, so now i've got 3 textures to deal with.

it's not easy, but since i cannot stand seeing my hair in my comb, my sink, my brush...everywhere but on my head, i've started "learning" how to smooth it down and style it with my hands.

our hands can feel when it's pulling our delicate hairs (the 3 textures)  where the combs and brushes cannot.
that's where we can stop, apply cream rinse/leave in/water and or oils, and baby that part of our hair to stop it from breaking off.     

i know this method sounds tiresome and tedious but since i've started, it's gotten alot easier and faster to do.
it also beats the alternative by a longshot.

don't give up on your hair, there must be a method that will work.


----------



## UGQueen (Apr 23, 2010)

im sooo in!


----------



## xyra (Apr 23, 2010)

So I will be taking my hair out of two strand twists next week and will not be using heat for the remainder of the year. I remember being in braids for 1 1/2 years and went from SL to BSL. I have been unable to locate the woman who did my braids then, and the other braiders I have gone to were a disaster so I will be doing bunned up braid outs/twist outs instead. Hopefully I will be able to retain some length and speed up my growth to 1/2" per month. My growth rate is soooooo slow.

I just received my order of Boundless Tresses so I will be using that every other day on my scalp as well. I have been slacking on the exercise, water intake, and daily vitamins so I will definitely need to start cracking down more. My first semester of nursing school will be over in 10 days (so excited!) and I will be getting a 5 week break before the summer semester starts. That means lots of time to reestablish my regimen.


----------



## myhair84 (Apr 23, 2010)

haven't been on here in a while, but I have still kept up my reggie, with the dc once a week and shampooing as needed. i will get my hair flat ironed next week instead of dec when i planned. i fear that i have some crazy looking ends . it looks like my hair is past my neck and reaching my shoulders, we will see theo. i will post pics, don't really have any pics to compare them to, but will post them nonetheless.


----------



## grow (Apr 24, 2010)

hi ladies, again many thanks for your help in feeling better about reaching these hair goals! 

i was going to wait and post pics once i had "gotten somewhere", but i need help in deciding what to do, so here goes. 

i had planned to texlax in may hoping to have my ends at APL by then.
my last texlax was in jan.2010, so i'm 15 wks post.

should i go ahead and perm in may or do you think it could be disappointing, given my deadline.
would it be better to wait to perm until june, giving my ends more time to reach APL (we're only talking ends here....my bangs will take forever!) or should i just go for it and perm in may?





here, i'm straight out of the shower, but i'm trying to keep the ng from bouncing back up...


----------



## 4evershika (Apr 24, 2010)

Honestly you look pretty darn close right now!!

But I think if you can hold out, then wait the extra month.


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey grow. Wait it out with me! I'm almost 19 weeks post and I'm not relaxing till June. We can be suprised together!


----------



## GreenD (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi all, I've updated my routine some by adding some silica, hair, nail and skin vitamins, cod liver oil, MSM and by applying aloe vera to my scalp once a week. I'm so excited I can't wait to make APL!! 

Whoo-hooo!!!


----------



## Charz (Apr 24, 2010)

I've added Redken Extreme Line to my regimen!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 24, 2010)

*What are you doing for growth?*
Protective Styles - French braids, half-wigs
MN growth aid
*Trying biotin next month*
Low manipulation

*What are you not going to do?*
No direct heat (except on August 22, 2010 - the one-year mark of my transition)
No cutting

*What length are you now?*
Between CBL and APL


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 24, 2010)

grow said:


> hi ladies, again many thanks for your help in feeling better about reaching these hair goals!
> 
> i was going to wait and post pics once i had "gotten somewhere", but i need help in deciding what to do, so here goes.
> 
> ...



I say, wait it out until June (or at least the end of May) ... for my own selfish reasons, I suppose.  That's when I'm trying to stretch until and it would be great to have a stretching buddy.   I'll be 12 weeks post on monday and I'm trying to at least make it until 16 weeks post.    The stretches are tough but they are so worth it!!!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a few strands that are about 2-3 from APL. Too bad most of my hair is still SL.


----------



## grow (Apr 25, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> Honestly you look pretty darn close right now!! thank you, *Love.akihsoy!* i only WISH you are right!!!
> 
> But I think if you can hold out, then wait the extra month.


 


IntheMix08 said:


> I say, wait it out until June (or at least the end of May) ... for my own selfish reasons, I suppose. That's when I'm trying to stretch until and it would be great to have a stretching buddy.  I'll be 12 weeks post on monday and I'm trying to at least make it until 16 weeks post.  The stretches are tough but they are so worth it!!!


 
these stretches ARE tough! i know you're right when you say they are worth it, but how are you dealing with the ng?
i MISS MY HAIR!
haven't "seen" it since january, lol!
it's not only hard to "see" my hair (yes, i wet bun), but it's hard to see growth and progress, too.


*anybody here ever leave their hair "naked" (no products) for a lil bit just to "see" their hair?*


i think it's good for accessing, but i also think the only TRUE accessment permed ladies can do will be AFTER the hair has been permed.


----------



## grow (Apr 25, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Hey grow. Wait it out with me! I'm almost 19 weeks post and I'm not relaxing till June. We can be suprised together!


 

here i am whining about my lil 15 week post nappy jungle and you are already 19 weeks post?!

*CONGRATULATIONS!* that's an accomplishment right there!

ok, girlie, i just might do it.....BUT......can you please explain how you've made it 19 weeks?

how's the breakage issue going? what's the easiest hairdo at this time? do you comb? what do you do for the almighty line of demarcation?


 thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 25, 2010)

grow said:


> here i am whining about my lil 15 week post nappy jungle and you are already 19 weeks post?!
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS!* that's an accomplishment right there!
> 
> ...



I would wear my hair in a bun Monday through Thursday. I Prepoo/Wash/DC/rollerset Thursday night and wear my hair down all weekend. Co wash Monday (or Tuesday) and bun it till Thursday. Pre-pooing has kept my NG soft and manageable. So far, no breakage issues anywhere, and I comb my hair everyday. However, right now, I had cornrows put in and will wear those for three to four weeks. After that, I may go back to my usual routine or get cornrows one more time till relaxer day. I will prob just go back to my regular routine. It's tough and your hair requires more TLC during a stretch, but it's sooo worth it!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 25, 2010)

grow said:


> hi ladies, again many thanks for your help in feeling better about reaching these hair goals!
> 
> i was going to wait and post pics once i had "gotten somewhere", but i need help in deciding what to do, so here goes.
> 
> ...


 
What the?! Oh, I know you BETTER stretch. You practically put me in a headlock to get me to agree to stretch and now I see you're questioning whether to continue? Girl.


----------



## sjmurphy1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Update: I've been off the radar for a while, but I wanted to post my progress pics. I'm happy with the growth I've attained over the last 3+ months and I'm looking forward to the summer in hopes that I get an inch or two closer to APL


----------



## grow (Apr 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> What the?! Oh, I know you BETTER stretch. You practically put me in a headlock to get me to agree to stretch and now I see you're questioning whether to continue? Girl.


 
i hear ya momma!  


imma stretch! 

sorry about the headlock!you know i only said it cuz i care!
just think about how happy you'll be with freshly permed hair right in time for that big day! THAT'S worth the wait!


----------



## Miss AJ (Apr 26, 2010)

So I've learned that twists done on dry hair only look good for 4 days and then I can rock a twist out for the rest of the hair week.  I just did this last set on damp hair but sat under the dryer once I was finished so I'm hoping these can last the entire week.  If they end up on the same level as my dry hair twists then from now on I'll be twisting on freshly washed hair and let the style set via airdrying.  I'm also taking One A Day Women's Active Metabolism in addition to my GNC HSN, not for hair but will still be monitoring to see if it makes a difference.  I feel like my growth has stalled but that probably because I'm stalking it so much so I'm going to try to do my best to hide my hair from myself, which will mean no out styles in between twist sets, if one only lasts 4 days then I'll just be retwisting sooner, no ifs ands or buts about it.


----------



## belleza (Apr 26, 2010)

Just took a new pic this weekend.  I don't know how to put it in my sig so it's my new avatar.  Sigh - to think a few years back my hair was BSL .  Oh well - that's what stress will do.


----------



## grow (Apr 29, 2010)

i don't take as many pictures as i used to take, Belleza.

i found that when i was "watching my hair" too closely, it made me depressed and had me thinking it was not growing, which is not true.

as for the former bsl, you will get there again, but focusing on how it was isn't useful.
"yesterday's history, tomorrow's a mystery" they always say to me.
"if i've got one foot in yesterday and the other foot in tomorrow, i'm pi**ing all over today".

i know it's not easy, because i get down too, but sometimes we've got to learn to love where we're at, an hun, if you're here on lhcf, you are definitely in the right place!

stick with it, things WILL get better; there WILL be better days!


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 29, 2010)

I honestly thinking Im making some progress here ladies. As hard as it is for me to keep my hands out of my hair, I found a new way to just let it go. I dont wrap my hair the same as I used to so it makes it easier for me to do my updo style


----------



## grow (Apr 29, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> I honestly thinking Im making some progress here ladies. As hard as it is for me to keep my hands out of my hair, I found a new way to just let it go. I dont wrap my hair the same as I used to so it makes it easier for me to do my updo style


 
how are you wrapping your hair now?


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 29, 2010)

I used to just put it in a wrap (the whole way around) then put a scarf on it, then every other day I alter the way the wrap went.

 NOW I separate my hair down the middle or across from side to side, apply my hair oils or whatever, then put two small buns in my hair. When I take out my buns, it's kind of curly so I make a quick bushy bun (one big bun) stick my chop sticks thru my hair to make it look full and call it a day, or else I twist the ends up and stick a stick thru it ...I would have to take a pic to show you what I meant, lol sounds a little crazy right now


----------



## 4evershika (Apr 29, 2010)

Took new pics today... I'm getting closer, I'm so excited! 







2.5-3 inches and I'll be ready to say I'm APL!!!!


----------



## Miss AJ (Apr 29, 2010)

If I make full SL in August then I KNOW I can graze APL in the last 4 months of this year because I did it once before.  Now that I'm gettin my Soul Glo on i'm pretty confident that I will reach my hair goals on schedule.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2010)

I BC'd last night and I was thinking about bowing out of the challenge. However my nape was 100% natural before the BC so I'm going to try to still shoot for APL by Dec. Some of the nape strands are SL or below SL. I probably still won't make full APL until next year since I've chopped.


----------



## Nya33 (Apr 30, 2010)

It is with great regret that I have to pull out of the challenge, ive had a major set back serious breakage that has taken me back to
ear length. I'm over it and back to growing, braids are really not for me when relaxed. Ladies keep it up and wish you all well!


----------



## grow (Apr 30, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> Took new pics today... I'm getting closer, I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
looking fantastic, Love.akihsoy! just fabulous!

also, i LOVE how you have the measuring tape with the lines showing the inches!
GREAT IDEA! (i think i will try that, too, if you don't mind!)


----------



## grow (Apr 30, 2010)

Nya33 said:


> It is with great regret that I have to pull out of the challenge, ive had a major set back serious breakage that has taken me back to
> ear length. I'm over it and back to growing, braids are really not for me when relaxed. Ladies keep it up and wish you all well!


 
Nya33,  i'm sad for your setback. these things are really not so easy to deal with, but i'm glad that you are over it and back to growing!
stick with it, thanks for all the encouragement, and jump back in soon!
we'll be waiting for you!


----------



## Nya33 (Apr 30, 2010)

grow said:


> Nya33,  i'm sad for your setback. these things are really not so easy to deal with, but i'm glad that you are over it and back to growing!
> stick with it, thanks for all the encouragement, and jump back in soon!
> we'll be waiting for you!



Thanks grow! It was so disheartening to see the damage and it was a harsh lesson to learn. On a positive note. I've been cut so I have healthy ends again and it really is back to basics, I loved my braids from South Africa but they were no good for my relaxed hair. I followed the c&g method buts everything broke off at line of demarcation at the back of my head. I will def see you all soon!


----------



## lilliz6 (Apr 30, 2010)

I finally made it to armpit length!  

I decided to take down part of my sew-in that I installed the end of February, about a week after I got my ends clipped and my keratin treatment... I had my ends trimmed about an inch, but I have retained about 2 inches since December.


----------



## lilliz6 (Apr 30, 2010)

Here's a pic of my APL hair! BSB/BSL... Here I come!


----------



## chasturner84 (Apr 30, 2010)

Nya33 said:


> It is with great regret that I have to pull out of the challenge, ive had a major set back serious breakage that has taken me back to
> ear length. I'm over it and back to growing, braids are really not for me when relaxed. Ladies keep it up and wish you all well!


 
I hate to hear that nya . I'm sorry for your setback but I'm glad that you are back on the growing grind because you'll get it all back in no time!



lilliz6 said:


> *I finally made it to armpit length!*
> 
> I decided to take doen part of my sew-in that the end of February about a week after I got my ends clipped and my keratin treatment... i had my ends trimmed about an inch, but I have retained about 2 inches since December.
> 
> I guess you will have to look at my profile pic...I can't seem to attache pics for some reason....


 
Sweeeeeet! Congrats! I can't wait until I can say that!


----------



## lilliz6 (Apr 30, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I hate to hear that nya . I'm sorry for your setback but I'm glad that you are back on the growing grind because you'll get it all back in no time!
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeeeeet! Congrats! I can't wait until I can say that!


 
Thanks! See the post above yours...I attached a pic!


----------



## chasturner84 (Apr 30, 2010)

lilliz6 said:


> Thanks! See the post above yours...I attached a pic!


 
Very nice!! Go ahead and join that BSL challenge!!


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Apr 30, 2010)

Still growing...working on a low manip reggie to put me at full SL by July. Then I'll be in the running for *some hair*  stretching to APL by Dec 2010. 

No more trimming for me


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Apr 30, 2010)

lilliz6 said:


> Here's a pic of my APL hair! BSB/BSL... Here I come!


 
GON' GIRL!!!!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2010)

Nya33 said:


> Thanks grow! It was so disheartening to see the damage and it was a harsh lesson to learn. On a positive note. I've been cut so I have healthy ends again and it really is back to basics, I loved my braids from South Africa but they were no good for my relaxed hair. I followed the c&g method buts everything broke off at line of demarcation at the back of my head. I will def see you all soon!


 

 Sorry to hear about your setback.


----------



## 4evershika (Apr 30, 2010)

*grow*, no prob girl! It works for me because it's super accurate as far as telling how many inches I have left to go. T-Shirts are weird sometimes b/c they might not line up the same every time but the measuring tape don't lie!

Congrats on making APL *liliz*!

And I'm so sorry about your setback *Nya*... it will grow back longer and stronger!!!


----------



## grow (May 1, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> *grow*, no prob girl! It works for me because it's super accurate as far as telling how many inches I have left to go. T-Shirts are weird sometimes b/c they might not line up the same every time but the measuring tape don't lie!
> 
> Congrats on making APL *liliz*!
> 
> And I'm so sorry about your setback *Nya*... it will grow back longer and stronger!!!


 

i hear ya, Love.akihsoy! i had tried to order one of those shirts a few months ago, but there was some difficulty with checkout and sending it to italy, so i have to be glad i just settled with the measuring tape.

it's all i've been using and you're absolutely right, there's no second guessing with the tape....no shrinking from washing/drying, etc.

i can't wait to finish this perm so i can post pictures and yes, i'll do them just like your efficient example! thanks!


----------



## Evo-ny (May 2, 2010)

Start of the journey, Dec 09:








Today:





It took me 3 months to get my regimen right, but I'm finally seeing progress! 
  <--me after seeing the difference!

When I started wrapping my hair this evening, I thought there was a long piece of black string on my clothes. Turned out that it was the small (20 strand!) section of my hair that grows the fastest, and it was less than an inch away from APL!! 

Changes I've made: Added S-Curl to my regimen and it is DELISH!  I could've retained SO much more had I known about it from the beginning!


----------



## grow (May 2, 2010)

Evo-ny said:


> Start of the journey, Dec 09:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

CONGRATULATIONS! great progress! great inspiration!
keep up the good work!

how do you usually style your hair?
thanks for the post!


----------



## Evo-ny (May 2, 2010)

I would usually bun my hair, but in the beginning my hair wasn't moisturized enough and my hair would break off at the scrunchie. erplexed Not the best way to start off a journey! So I alternated between that and using hair claws. Until I relaxed, my hair was always a hot mess for the last 4 months because of all the new growth.  

I had my hair cornrowed for a few weeks and found that to be the best method for less breakage and keeping that new growth under control. I didn't use hair extensions because I was afraid it would cut into the hair. I'm going to do a 4-5 month stretch (7 was way too long) and I'll definitely braid it up again in the last 2 months of it.

I flat ironed my hair maybe once a month for important purposes (job interview, fancy event). I had to hide my flat iron to keep myself from breaking it out every day!


----------



## grow (May 2, 2010)

Evo-ny said:


> I would usually bun my hair, but in the beginning my hair wasn't moisturized enough and my hair would break off at the scrunchie. erplexed Not the best way to start off a journey! So I alternated between that and using hair claws. Until I relaxed, my hair was always a hot mess for the last 4 months because of all the new growth.
> 
> I had my hair cornrowed for a few weeks and found that to be the best method for less breakage and keeping that new growth under control. I didn't use hair extensions because I was afraid it would cut into the hair. I'm going to do a 4-5 month stretch (7 was way too long) and I'll definitely braid it up again in the last 2 months of it.
> 
> I flat ironed my hair maybe once a month for important purposes (job interview, fancy event).* I had to hide my flat iron to keep myself from breaking it out every day!*


 
thanks, Evo-ny! that's a great styling reggie you've got there!
for us APL'ers, i think that finding the right way to wear it while retaining the length is also fundamental to getting there.

to the part in BOLD, i totally agree with you! i just took my flat iron out, wrapped it up, and put it up in the attic!
i'm about to perm after a 4 month plus stretch and i already want to avoid the temptation to flatten out that permed hair even more!


----------



## afrochique (May 2, 2010)

I hope it isn't too late to join. 
My hair is currently in braids so I have no hair length pic. 

*What are you doing for growth*
Stretching my relaxer by braiding and weaving. 26 weeks post relaxer.
Washing and Deep Conditioning braids every two weeks.
Use S Curl to moisturize.
Sleep with satin scarf.
Slight trimming between hairdos.




*What are you not going to do*

Be impatient.


*What length are you now?*
Shoulder length.


----------



## Bettina (May 2, 2010)

I know it has been a minute since I've updated...I'm still protective styling it with my sew in ---this weekend my install will come down for a DC treatment and I will wear my own hair in twist...maybe about 2 weeks then get some braids! I really want to HIT APL BY DEC!!!! Wooooooooooooohooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goodmorningruby (May 2, 2010)

I straightened my hair the other day...pretty sure I'll be making APL before December.


----------



## Salsarisma (May 3, 2010)

afrochique said:


> I hope it isn't too late to join.
> My hair is currently in braids so I have no hair length pic.
> 
> *What are you doing for growth*
> ...



Welcome!!! I'm stretching to 26 weeks too...I'm at week 20 right now and wearing cornrows. HHG!


----------



## Salsarisma (May 3, 2010)

Just checking in ladies. Looks like a lot of us have already made our APL goal early. Congrats!!! 

I'm heading into week 3 in cornrows. I spray them everyother day with a mix of braid spray and Infusium 23. I waned them yesterday in the shower, but I spot wash with ORS Herbal Cleanse throughout the week. 

I'm 20 weeks post relaxer, so 6 more weeks to go. I plan to get these cornrows redone one more time next week for three weeks. Then I'll wear my hair out for two weeks in preparation for relaxer day. I can't wait!! Though I love the ease and the look of cornrows, I really miss my hair!!! HHG everyone!


----------



## Zedster (May 3, 2010)

@ Miss AJ

Your twists only last for 4 days? I don't know about you, but for all the effort I put into the dang things (~8 hrs.), they'd better sit well for at least two weeks! I could pull them off for a month, retwisting a few here and there when needed, though I think my hair was sometimes damp when I did them (don't know of moisture makes a difference).

Even with the care I'm giving my hair now (castor oil to scalp and/or ends, weekly DC), I really don't think I can break the SL threshold. There's an invisible barrier that when my hair touches it, it shrivels the hair away


----------



## Charz (May 3, 2010)

goodmorningruby said:


> I straightened my hair the other day...pretty sure I'll be making APL before December.


 

Me too


----------



## simplyconfident (May 3, 2010)

*I'm soooooo very happy to say I have offically made APL.* 

I've been on my HHG journey since December 2007 at neck length, and it has not always been pleasent....but it was very much so worth it. I would have _been_ many many months ago if it wasn't for me allowing people to cut/trim my hair (plus I'm 5'10). I have finally learned my lesson on that on. In this pic I'm 7 weeks post.


----------



## 4evershika (May 3, 2010)

congrats simply confident!! i love how full your hair is! hoping to be where you are in a few months!


----------



## Salsarisma (May 4, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> *I'm soooooo very happy to say I have offically made APL.*
> 
> I've been on my HHG journey since December 2007 at neck length, and it has not always been pleasent....but it was very much so worth it. I would have _been_ many many months ago if it wasn't for me allowing people to cut/trim my hair (plus I'm 5'10). I have finally learned my lesson on that on. In this pic I'm 7 weeks post.



Congratulations!!! Your hair is so nice and full!


----------



## Mazza64 (May 4, 2010)

Can I sneak in and join ladies as at last after lurking for a while think I've got the hang of all this in my head. Now I have to put it in to practice. I have very very one more very thick 4 hair type. Always get compliments whatever state it’s in natural or relaxed .But when ever I go to hairdressers they always noted how dry it is and gave me a protein conditioner and my hair is still ultra dry.  And although I know it can grow I have grown out all my past relax and I am now Relaxer free it never really got pass CL and if I made it to SL after a while I couldn’t retain the growth and my hair would break. Sooooo I'm now thinking maybe I need a moisturizing conditioner instead. So going on from there I'm trying to aim for APL by at least the end of the year.


What are you doing for growth?
Alternating between Twists and Cornrow with a pony – Weave and wigs come Fall/Winter
Keeping my hair and ends moisturised 
Low Manipulation

What are you not going to do? 
Use a lot of direct heat 
Slack with my regime


What length are you now?
NL front SL back

See you on the other side


----------



## Salsarisma (May 4, 2010)

^^Welcome Mazza64!! Funny how a stylist applied a protein cnditioner because your hair was dry!! Protein helps stop breakage by making the hair stronger, but it also makes the hair hard(purposely). So...why didn't they follow up with a moisturizing condish or leave-in for you? Lol! Glad you are taking care of your own hair now. You'll be APL in no time following the advice on LHCF.


----------



## dionne81l (May 5, 2010)

I am still protective styling.  I have been wearing a bun for the past four months....but twist my hair yesterday to switch it up a bit.  I am loving it for a change.....and it seems that others do to.


----------



## Ijanei (May 5, 2010)

I give myself til august to be there as ST and hopefully reach bsl by dec which is a stretch I know, but still gonna at least hope


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 5, 2010)

hi ladies! just passing to say hi and that im still here 

sometimes im just discouraged , feeling that its not growing fast enough... but at the same time there is some growth....so its a weard feeling....

im gonna braid my hair next week (alone for the first time) dont know what thats gonna be. !!


----------



## chasturner84 (May 5, 2010)

You ladies are doing a great job with your hair!! Keep up the good work!

Each time I shampoo my hair I get excited because it looks like I have about 2.5 inches to go before I reach my personal "stretch goal" (goal I set in the event that everything goes right and I make some good progress) and 1 inch before I reach APL...next relaxer will be in August!


----------



## Amerie123 (May 5, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> *I'm soooooo very happy to say I have offically made APL.*
> 
> I've been on my HHG journey since December 2007 at neck length, and it has not always been pleasent....but it was very much so worth it. I would have _been_ many many months ago if it wasn't for me allowing people to cut/trim my hair (plus I'm 5'10). I have finally learned my lesson on that on. In this pic I'm 7 weeks post.


 

It don't matter how long it took you; you are there!! and, it is beautiful!! keep up the good work


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2010)

Well I jsut reached shoulder length again this year and now I'm wanting to aim for APL.  I want to reach APL by April next year but I want to hang with you ladies for support until the end of this challenge if you don't mind.


----------



## chasturner84 (May 5, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Well I jsut reached shoulder length again this year and now I'm wanting to aim for APL. I want to reach APL by April next year but I want to hang with you ladies for support until the end of this challenge if you don't mind.


 
Welcome, Welcome, Welcome! Glad to have you here with us!!!


----------



## goodmorningruby (May 5, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Well I jsut reached shoulder length again this year and now I'm wanting to aim for APL.  I want to reach APL by April next year but I want to hang with you ladies for support until the end of this challenge if you don't mind.



 Hi Aggie, how are you liking your natural hair?


----------



## NaturallyYours2 (May 5, 2010)

I know that I’m late (new to the thread) but I’d like to join in the challenge.  I was at APL (uneven) 2 months ago but a scissors-happy stylist cut it (said I needed a trim) back to SL.  


*What are you doing for growth*

I'm currently transitioning.  I have been in a sew-in for 2 months now.  I spray my cornrows & leave-out with a jojoba oil-peppermint oil-aloe vera gel mix  or Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 N 1 daily.  I seal my leave-on with BJCO or Olive oil. I also take triple fish oil pills, biotin, wheatgrass pills and garlic pills daily.  I will take out my install this weekend and apply Cassia.  I'll stay in a protective style (bun) until I get another install in two weeks.  

*What are you not going to do?*

I will not cut/trim.

I will not give up.


*What length are you now?*

SL


----------



## chasturner84 (May 5, 2010)

NaturallyYours2 said:


> *What are you not going to do?*
> 
> I will not cut/trim.
> 
> *I will not give up.*


 
Couldn't have said it better myself!!! Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2010)

goodmorningruby said:


> Hi Aggie, how are you liking your natural hair?


 
Hi GMRuby, I am doing better than expected with my natural hair, thank yo for asking hun.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 5, 2010)

Ay...pray for me people - I've decided to get my hair flat-ironed on Friday so that I can trim my own ends (with my Splitender and also to get those untouched ones with my good ol' fashioned scissors). I will update with a newer siggy pic. I won't forget


----------



## manter26 (May 5, 2010)

I don't feel like my hair has made much progress. I've been in braids with extensions all year so I didn't post an update pic. I think I'm officially collar bone length, hopefully I
 still on track for APL in December. I also have some heat damage that Im holding on to until I reach my goal.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 6, 2010)

okay ladies I took these pics yesterday. I really want to make APL by June which is my 2yr HHJ. I am not sure how many inches I have maybe 2 inches my measuring seems to be always off. I did not take pics with my measure shirt this time because sometimes it tricks me thinking I am closer to APL. 

what do you think?


----------



## davisbr88 (May 6, 2010)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> what do you think?



I am in no way an expert but I think you're maybe 2 inches away. Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Salsarisma (May 6, 2010)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> okay ladies I took these pics yesterday. I really want to make APL by June which is my 2yr HHJ. I am not sure how many inches I have maybe 2 inches my measuring seems to be always off. I did not take pics with my measure shirt this time because sometimes it tricks me thinking I am closer to APL.
> 
> what do you think?



I think your hair looks great! Your ends are in good shape.

I don't think APL in one month is feasible though bc it looks like you have about two inches to go....but healthy hair is the key. You'll be there in no time.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 6, 2010)

thanks ladies yeah i figured June was too short so august i should be there which is fine because i have came a long way from above earlength. my main focus is thickening up my hair and maintaining a healthy state.


----------



## Salsarisma (May 6, 2010)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Ay...pray for me people - I've decided to get my hair flat-ironed on Friday so that I can trim my own ends (with my Splitender and also to get those untouched ones with my good ol' fashioned scissors). I will update with a newer siggy pic. I won't forget



Sending a prayer out your way!!!! Let us know how the split ender works for you. I'm thinking of investing in one.


----------



## grow (May 6, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Well I jsut reached shoulder length again this year and now I'm wanting to aim for APL. I want to reach APL by April next year but I want to hang with you ladies for support until the end of this challenge if you don't mind.


 

WELCOME ABOARD AGGIE!!!!!!!!!!!

YOU'RE LIKE A HAIR IDOL FOR ME SO TO BE SHARING THIS APL JOURNEY WITH YOU IS A TOTAL HONOR!!!

(your fotki is saved to my hard drive!)

Now THIS is really exciting!!!!!!

we are some lucky ladies to have someone of your lhcf/hair experience, joy and care with us here!


----------



## naturalpride (May 6, 2010)

I've made APL now I'm moving on to the BSL 2010 Challenge


----------



## CurlTalk (May 6, 2010)

^^Congrats!


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2010)

Congrats naturalpride on reaching APL. Awww man! You know I would be heading for MBL by now if I didn't change up my end goals so much. Now that I am natural, I think I will stick with my current regimen for a loooong while and get there this time around. 

But I am so happy for you naturalpride. You grow girl.


----------



## esi.adokowa (May 6, 2010)

I had a serious setback today. :[[

Yesterday i sealed my ends with evoo after washing/conditioning.
I went to bed after twisting my hair in a couple twists.
So, today i bought a new flat iron and decided to test it out.

Can you see where this is going?

i *fried* the ends of my hair.
Done, like burnt.
So i cut them off, but my hair is now one huge jagged mess, and nowhere near apl. 
i lost two inches of length in most places, and three inches in others. 

Long story short, apl is not happening by the end of this month.
I'll post some pictures when I get over it haha.


----------



## Creatividual (May 6, 2010)

I wanna join! If it's too late then I'd def like to follow you all along the journey. My hair now is SL when stretched/straightened and I really think that I can make APL by the end of the year.


----------



## indarican (May 7, 2010)

ladies I must confess, i have falling to the heat. I just went to the salon yesterday and got a wash and set and a trim. But it was needed. My ends were incredibly damaged, i mean they were fried. So Im right belpw shoulder length once again. I think im going to keep up the hairstyle only because its so much easier to deal with and I seem to retain hair better when it is straight. So here I go back on the journey.


----------



## 4evershika (May 7, 2010)

^^^I'm trying to resist the call of the heat! Last month I flat ironed 2 times... usually I flat iron 1x every two months... 2x a month isn't that bad I guess but heat is an addiction for me....!!


----------



## Salsarisma (May 7, 2010)

naturalpride said:


> I've made APL now I'm moving on to the BSL 2010 Challenge



Whoa!! I'm picking my jaw off the floor. You've come a long way, and your hair is beautiful!! You are an inspiration! Good luck on making BSL! I know you will.


----------



## Ashleescheveux (May 7, 2010)

I relaxed last night and Im a good 2 inches or so till APL, I have faith I'll make it by December. All Im praying for now is evenness


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 7, 2010)

I got my hair shampooed, blow-dried, and flat-ironed today 

The heat was quite high (Monique, my stylist, used a Croc flatiron and tons of heat protectant), but the outcome was amazing. She trimmed 1 inch off, so I'm not reaching APL anymore, but 2 months from now, I'll be there again. I'll be getting a weave in 1 or 2 weeks, so back to protective styles I go!

She is an avid Bumble & Bumble user, and my hair seems to love the products. She said my hair and ends were in really good shape too 

I don't take great pictures, but here they are:











I plan on getting it flat ironed again in December for my 3 year natural anniversary  Later!


----------



## Solitude (May 7, 2010)

I think I'm in this challenge....I made APL. I'll post updates next time I straighten.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 7, 2010)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I got my hair shampooed, blow-dried, and flat-ironed today
> 
> The heat was quite high (she used a Croc flatiron and tons of heat protectant), but the outcome was amazing. My stylist trimmed 1 inch off, so I'm not reaching APL anymore, but 2 months from now, I'll be there again. I'll be getting a weave in 1 or 2 weeks, so back to protective styles I  go!
> 
> ...



I LOOOOVE how thick your hair is! No see-through ends at all. There is nothing more drool-worthy to me than someone with thick, healthy ends (especially because I have thin hair!) Your hair is lovely.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 7, 2010)

Wow...thank you  I thought my hair was going to be all kinds of jacked up. When you're natural, you just never know what your hair is going to look like after a flat-ironing session. 

I haven't had a trim since last August  only search and destroys)

I am lucky to have found my stylist. She is natural and wears her hair in protective styles all the time. She does my weave installs and is constantly complimenting my hair through the whole process. Every client needs a stylist like her!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 7, 2010)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Wow...thank you  I thought my hair was going to be all kinds of jacked up. When you're natural, you just never know what your hair is going to look like after a flat-ironing session.
> 
> I haven't had a trim since last August  only search and destroys)
> 
> I am lucky to have found my stylist. She is natural and wears her hair in protective styles all the time. She does my weave installs and is constantly complimenting my hair through the whole process. Every client needs a stylist like her!



As soon as you said that, I looked right up to find your location! It seems that everyone has a great stylist or does their own hair that looks wonderful and professional in areas NOT near me! 
Lol. Someone in the DMV needs to hook me up!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 7, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> As soon as you said that, I looked right up to find your location! It seems that everyone has a great stylist or does their own hair that looks wonderful and professional in areas NOT near me!
> Lol. Someone in the DMV needs to hook me up!



My hair guru moved to Memphis from Los Angeles - on purposelook: I know...I asked her if she got lost on her way to Atlanta ) She has travelled back there at least twice in the past year that I have known her to learn more weaving techniques and about doing Brazilian keratin treatments.


----------



## Prinncipality (May 8, 2010)

My hair is been in braids for almost three weeks. I've been having a dandruff issue but sulfur 8 has been helping nicely. I'm about 12 weeks post relaxer right now so I cannot wait to see what progress I've made when I remove the braids sometime in June.


----------



## Bettina (May 8, 2010)

I finally took down my install from February...thank heavens! I really miss my hair..my sis says it is now a little past my shoulders but when I finish detangling and conditioning I will take a pic to see. Super Excited! After that back to some spring/summer braids!


----------



## Gemini350z (May 8, 2010)

I believe I am in this challenge, but I am not sure if I am going to make it


----------



## LaFaraona (May 9, 2010)

I have been slacking in my regime for the last few months and it is showing in my progress. I am picking things up again - especially the scalp massages. I am keeping hope alive. My hair is currently a little past shoulders stretched.


----------



## Amerie123 (May 9, 2010)

i cant wait till the next date to show progress pics. i think im making good progress underneath these braids.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 9, 2010)

I know it isn't a pic submission date (I'm not technically apart of the challenge anyway since I joined late) but it is the halfway mark of my transition today (8.5 months), and I decided to flat iron.
I am getting closer to APL. I think I should be able to claim it soon! I am about an inch and a half away I think (I am about 11.5"), but I will probably trim my hair to the exact 11" mark to make it a bit more even, so I am hoping to claim APL by September!


----------



## sjmurphy1 (May 9, 2010)

just posting a pic of my hair straightened. hope to be apl by dec. *crossing fingers*


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2010)

I think I need to take a better pic of my hair stretched out to see exactly how far from APL I really am. Hmmm, I may do that next weekend.


----------



## Salsarisma (May 10, 2010)

I am 21 weeks post this week....Yay...five more to go! I took out my cornrows after 3 1/2 weeks last night and did a clarifying wash, Aphogee 2 minute, and SE Megasilk Moisture Treatment with heat for 20 minutes. I'm getting cornrows againtoday for three more weeks. I must admit, all this new growth is quite discouraging!!! My hair is barely SL right now and I'm paranoid. ~~~I keep chanting "Its the ng fooling you...It's the ng fooling you"~~~ but omg! I want to relax to make sure so bad! Good thing I'm getting cornrows again!!


----------



## panamoni (May 10, 2010)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I got my hair shampooed, blow-dried, and flat-ironed today
> 
> The heat was quite high (Monique, my stylist, used a Croc flatiron and tons of heat protectant), but the outcome was amazing. She trimmed 1 inch off, so I'm not reaching APL anymore, but 2 months from now, I'll be there again. I'll be getting a weave in 1 or 2 weeks, so back to protective styles I go!
> 
> ...


 
Your ends are to die for!


----------



## chasturner84 (May 12, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> I am 21 weeks post this week....Yay...five more to go! I took out my cornrows after 3 1/2 weeks last night and did a clarifying wash, Aphogee 2 minute, and SE Megasilk Moisture Treatment with heat for 20 minutes. I'm getting cornrows againtoday for three more weeks. I must admit, all this new growth is quite discouraging!!! My hair is barely SL right now and I'm paranoid. ~~~I keep chanting "Its the ng fooling you...It's the ng fooling you"~~~ but omg! I want to relax to make sure so bad! Good thing I'm getting cornrows again!!


 
Hang in there Salsarisma! That ng does have evil ways of fooling us but once relaxer time rolls around, you'll have the last laugh...lol...I jealous that you can go for 26 weeks...I refuse to attempt anything in excess of 18


----------



## Salsarisma (May 12, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Hang in there Salsarisma! That ng does have evil ways of fooling us but once relaxer time rolls around, you'll have the last laugh...lol...I jealous that you can go for 26 weeks...I refuse to attempt anything in excess of 18



Thanks for the encouragement Chasturner...I'm hanging in there!! I plan to stretch for 26 weeks one more time, but after that, I'm back to every 16 weeks. I sooo hope to be APL by December.

Btw, your hair looks great...I'm jealous of that!!!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (May 12, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Chasturner...I'm hanging in there!! I plan to stretch for 26 weeks one more time, but after that, I'm back to every 16 weeks. I sooo hope to be APL by December.
> 
> *Btw, your hair looks great...I'm jealous of that!!!!*!


 
Awww thanks for the compliment. I'm hoping that both of us will be claiming APL loud and proud by Dec!


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 12, 2010)

Using my Sulu max gro to get more growth. Hopefully I'll get good results. I am about 2.5 inches from APL and it seems as if I'll never get there. 

I took my weave down about two weeks ago and decided to deal with my natural hair, giving the weaves and braids a break for now.

I may start Biotin today as well. Every inch counts.


----------



## Amerie123 (May 12, 2010)

anybody have any "in-between time" pics. I love pics and need to stay motivated since i cant see what my hair is doing as it will be in cornrows for another 7 weeks. it's been 5 weeks already..


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 12, 2010)

So I want to join this challenge. I'm *going* to cut my hair to full SL at the end of June to help with my transition. I've been going back and forth about cutting for months now but I figure posting in here will push me further towards the cutting side. So yah, I'll come back in June with pics....and I guess I expect to be APL by the end of October


----------



## LushLox (May 12, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Awww thanks for the compliment. I'm hoping that both of us will be claiming APL loud and proud by Dec!



You're at APL already though aren't you?


----------



## LushLox (May 12, 2010)

Deleted....


----------



## Salsarisma (May 12, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> You're at APL already though aren't you?



You took the words out of my mouth Cream Tee!!! Chasturner, you ARE already APL!!!! Claim it!!!

Cream, how is stretching coming along?


----------



## Mazza64 (May 12, 2010)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I got my hair shampooed, blow-dried, and flat-ironed today
> 
> The heat was quite high (Monique, my stylist, used a Croc flatiron and tons of heat protectant), but the outcome was amazing. She trimmed 1 inch off, so I'm not reaching APL anymore, but 2 months from now, I'll be there again. I'll be getting a weave in 1 or 2 weeks, so back to protective styles I go!
> 
> ...





Your hair is lovely so thick


----------



## LushLox (May 12, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> You took the words out of my mouth Cream Tee!!! Chasturner, you ARE already APL!!!! Claim it!!!
> 
> Cream, how is stretching coming along?



Hey girl

It's soooo frustrating. My hair feels so short.  I know it's the NG but damn when I look at the pics.... erplexed










I know these are curly pics so it's hard to see the length, I don't really straighten much so very few straight pics.  However when I stretch it makes me feel slightly better.





I can't wait until I relax!!!

How are things going with you.


----------



## Salsarisma (May 12, 2010)

^^^Your hair is so thick and full. I'm going to die from hair envy on here!!! Your stretched picture looks really really close. I predict that you will hit APL when you relax. Me...I'm feelng just like you. I took out my first cornrow install and my hair was barely below my neck. Now I'm paranoid~~~~I did get cornrows again and I plan to wear these for three weeks...hair out for two and relax June 16th. 

The Silk Elements was the bomb!!!! Thank you Thank you Thank you for that recommendation girl! I did have some matting and tangling after I clarified, but I expected that. I don't think I lost a lot of hair considering it had been braided for almost 4 weeks. My hair was super soft and moisturized...and it smells great too.

We're on the home stretch now!!!


----------



## Salsarisma (May 12, 2010)

Oh and how dilo you get your hair to lay so flat!!! Did you rollerset???


----------



## LushLox (May 13, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> ^^^Your hair is so thick and full. I'm going to die from hair envy on here!!! Your stretched picture looks really really close. I predict that you will hit APL when you relax. Me...I'm feelng just like you. I took out my first cornrow install and my hair was barely below my neck. Now I'm paranoid~~~~I did get cornrows again and I plan to wear these for three weeks...hair out for two and relax June 16th.
> 
> The Silk Elements was the bomb!!!! Thank you Thank you Thank you for that recommendation girl! I did have some matting and tangling after I clarified, but I expected that. I don't think I lost a lot of hair considering it had been braided for almost 4 weeks. My hair was super soft and moisturized...and it smells great too.
> 
> We're on the home stretch now!!!



Thanks girl.  Ooohh I knew that you would love the Silk Elements, it give so much slip, which is what we need given the jungle of NG! They are discontinuing it here so I had just buy a few tubs to stock up.

As for APL, nah we seem to be at exactly the same point looking at your siggy pic, I think we will reach APL together next month! 



Salsarisma said:


> Oh and how dilo you get your hair to lay so flat!!! Did you rollerset???



I rollerset, then I reached for the debil flat iron - just did my roots though.


----------



## chasturner84 (May 13, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> *You're at APL already though aren't you*?


 


Salsarisma said:


> You took the words out of my mouth Cream Tee!!! Chasturner, *you ARE already APL!!!! Claim it!!!*
> 
> Cream, how is stretching coming along?


 
NO WAY!! I think I need a good inch or so becuase I'm planning on passing it, then trimming back to APL in Aug. In Dec, I'll claim it then because I'll know for sure that I'm there.


----------



## afrochique (May 13, 2010)

Hey ladies,
Just dropping in with an update. Took my braids out. Have about 6 1/2 mths of new growth.


----------



## Salsarisma (May 14, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> NO WAY!! I think I need a good inch or so becuase I'm planning on passing it, then trimming back to APL in Aug. In Dec, I'll claim it then because I'll know for sure that I'm there.



Ummm....oookkkk(rolls eyes!) if you say so! Lol!!


----------



## LushLox (May 14, 2010)

I'm going to be in the same boat myself actually because I'm due a trim. I think I will do as Chasturner is doing and grow my hair past APL then trim to take me back to APL, should be able to do this by September or so I think... :scratchch


----------



## chasturner84 (May 14, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Ummm....*oookkkk(rolls eyes!) if you say so! Lol!!*


 


Cream Tee said:


> I'm going to be in the same boat myself actually because I'm due a trim. I think I will do as Chasturner is doing and grow my hair past APL then trim to take me back to APL, should be able to do this by September or so I think... :scratchch


 
See there Salsarisma, there is logic behind it!  Cream Tee, how much do you need to trim? I just started self trimming and have this cool U-V hybrid shape going on but one side is a little longer than the other. I'm definitely stepping up my moisture game this summer and hopefully I can get at least 1.5 inches by the time of my next relaxer in August. I'll probably take off about 2 inches and maybe I will be right at or an inch or so past APL in Dec.


----------



## LushLox (May 14, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> See there Salsarisma, there is logic behind it!  Cream Tee, how much do you need to trim? I just started self trimming and have this cool U-V hybrid shape going on but one side is a little longer than the other. I'm definitely stepping up my moisture game this summer and hopefully I can get at least 1.5 inches by the time of my next relaxer in August. I'll probably take off about 2 inches and maybe I will be right at or an inch or so past APL in Dec.





I think 1 to 1.5 inches should be sufficient.  My ends are in quite shape, I don't seem to have many splits at all, but it's been an age since I trimmed so I'll just get rid of any thin ends because I do have some.

That is so cool about the self trimming, I want to try that - how do you do it, what technique do you use?


----------



## chasturner84 (May 14, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I think 1 to 1.5 inches should be sufficient.  My ends are in quite shape, I don't seem to have many splits at all, but it's been an age since I trimmed so I'll just get rid of any thin ends because I do have some.
> 
> That is so cool about the self trimming, I want to try that - how do you do it, what technique do you use?


 
Check this out: http://community.livejournal.com/feyeselftrim/


----------



## LushLox (May 14, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Check this out: http://community.livejournal.com/feyeselftrim/




Ahh yes someone else had posted this. Yes I think I will try this out too because it seems a lot of people follow this method, thanks.


----------



## chasturner84 (May 14, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Ahh yes someone else had posted this. Yes I think I will try this out too because it seems a lot of people follow this method, thanks.


 
You're welcome...good luck! If you do try self trimming, let me know how it turns out!


----------



## Aggie (May 14, 2010)

I am sure getting tired of wearing my wigs now and I do need to try hard to get to APL this year (hoping against hope of course) so a change in protective styling should help get me out of this funk.


----------



## chasturner84 (May 14, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I am sure getting tired of wearing my wigs now and I do need to try hard to get to APL this year (hoping against hope of course) so a change in protective styling should help get me out of this funk.


 
Aggie, I feel like I'm bunning my life away..lol I only enjoy my hair on weekends (actually, just Sundays for church) and as soon as I get home my hair goes back into that dreadful bun. I know how you feel.


----------



## Ijanei (May 15, 2010)

Im discovering I'm still playing around in my hair to much trying to think of different protective styles. My hair needs protection from my hands, It's like it's habit. I'm not to far away from APL but the way I'm headed, I will be back at NL smh


----------



## panamoni (May 15, 2010)

I'm going to take my weave out in 2 weeks, and plan to take and post pics then.  Hopefully I'm there.


----------



## Zedster (May 16, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Im discovering I'm still playing around in my hair to much trying to think of different protective styles. My hair needs protection from my hands, It's like it's habit. I'm not to far away from APL but the way I'm headed, I will be back at NL smh




Yep, that's just like me. I always have to keep my hair covered, even when I'm at home (I cover outside) because my hands cannot behave themselves. erplexed


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 16, 2010)

Ok, have debated myself long enough...would like to officially join this challenge.
*MINI ASSESSMENT:*

What are you doing for growth? 
      PS, Healthy ends, juicin, MT and stretches.
What are you not going to do? 
      Put as little heat as possible and stay consistent.
What length are you now? 
      SL (maybe a bit past~lol, the picture shows)

Guessing I have about 3 or 4 inches to APL would yah'll say?!?!?


----------



## drappedup (May 16, 2010)

I'm barely touching SL (naturally, not sure if straightened) so I am deciding to live out this APL by December 2010 dream vicariously through many of you lovely haired ladies.


----------



## chasturner84 (May 16, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> Ok, have debated myself long enough...would like to officially join this challenge.
> *MINI ASSESSMENT:*
> 
> What are you doing for growth?
> ...



I'd say that you have a good 3.5 inches to go. You can do it! HHG



drappedup said:


> I'm barely touching SL (naturally, not sure if straightened) so I am deciding to live out this APL by December 2010 dream vicariously through many of you lovely haired ladies.



Join us! U'd be surprised how much hair you can grow by Dec!


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2010)

panamoni said:


> I'm going to take my weave out in 2 weeks, and plan to take and post pics then. Hopefully I'm there.


 
I'll be right here waiting to see them.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 16, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I'd say that you have a good 3.5 inches to go. You can do it! HHG
> QUOTE]
> Thanks so very much for the confirmation!!


----------



## bellebebe (May 16, 2010)

I will be posting next month :-D


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 17, 2010)

I got tired of my flat hair and decided to do the high ponytail method of cutting layers.

I ended up losing 1.5 inchs all the way around because I jacked it up so bad.  

I hope I can still make APL by December. That's 2-3 months growth down the drain.


----------



## Miss AJ (May 17, 2010)

I am at SL!!  I'm now hoping for full SL aka MJ Remember The Time in August and scraping APL in December!


----------



## chasturner84 (May 17, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> I got tired of my flat hair and decided to do the high ponytail method of cutting layers.
> 
> I ended up losing 1.5 inchs all the way around because I jacked it up so bad.
> 
> I hope I can still make APL by December. That's 2-3 months growth down the drain.


 
Sorry to hear that TopNotch ...those situations can be very discouraging but think positive. You could definitely get a super summer growth spurt and gain those lost inches plus a couple more! We still have about 7 more months to go...that is a lot of time to grow!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (May 17, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> I am at SL!! I'm now hoping for full SL aka MJ Remember The Time in August and scraping APL in December!


 
Congrats on making SL!!! Keep on growing!!!


----------



## Ijanei (May 17, 2010)

Checking in...slowly creeping my way to apl. I'm currently 2months and 1 week post relaxer I'm not sure if I'm going to relax or transition...


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 17, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> I am at SL!! I'm now hoping for full SL aka MJ Remember The Time in August and scraping APL in December!


 wwwhooooWHOOOO!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## LushLox (May 17, 2010)

How's it going ladies? I'm just doing a protein treatment, will use my newly acquired Skala then rollerset.


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 17, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Sorry to hear that TopNotch ...those situations can be very discouraging but think positive. You could definitely get a super summer growth spurt and gain those lost inches plus a couple more! We still have about 7 more months to go...that is a lot of time to grow!!!


 

 Thank you for the encouragement!!


----------



## Salsarisma (May 18, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> How's it going ladies? I'm just doing a protein treatment, will use my newly acquired Skala then rollerset.



Hey Cream Tee, which Skala products did you try? I have the Fruit Cocktail Mask, Avocado condish, Ceramides condish and Ceramide Leave-in. I have only used them on my dd's hair though(she's almost 2). So far, the Avocado condish is working well for her Type 3 curls. 

I'm still in cornrows and really getting tired of them:-( I can't wait to getmy hair back! Plus, they are flakng worse this time than before. It's been one week and I've got flakes already!


----------



## chasturner84 (May 18, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Hey Cream Tee, which Skala products did you try? *I have the Fruit Cocktail Mask, Avocado condish, Ceramides condish and Ceramide Leave-in*. I have only used them on my dd's hair though(she's almost 2). So far, the Avocado condish is working well for her Type 3 curls.
> 
> I'm still in cornrows and really getting tired of them:-( I can't wait to getmy hair back! Plus, they are flakng worse this time than before. It's been one week and I've got flakes already!


 
Salsa, please tell me what's so great about Skala?! Why do you like it? I've heard some good things, but really, what's the deal?!!!


----------



## LushLox (May 18, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Hey Cream Tee, which Skala products did you try? I have the Fruit Cocktail Mask, Avocado condish, Ceramides condish and Ceramide Leave-in. I have only used them on my dd's hair though(she's almost 2). So far, the Avocado condish is working well for her Type 3 curls.
> 
> I'm still in cornrows and really getting tired of them:-( I can't wait to getmy hair back! Plus, they are flakng worse this time than before. It's been one week and I've got flakes already!




I've only got the big tubs of the Shea Butter and Aloe Vera and the SB leave in.  I mixed the two of these together and it left my hair very soft and silky. It really makes the NG really pop, which is fine, but I didn't put on my scarf today so I was walking around with very big hair!  The conditioners are quite heavy in my view, they are perfect for dealing with NG when you are several months post relaxer but I wouldn't use it if I just had a fresh perm.

I think their products are excellent for naturals so I'll be using them in my children's hair also.

Sorry to hear about your hair - it's not long to go now - don't give in!


----------



## Salsarisma (May 18, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I've only got the big tubs of the Shea Butter and Aloe Vera and the SB leave in.  I mixed the two of these together and it left my hair very soft and silky. It really makes the NG really pop, which is fine, but I didn't put on my scarf today so I was walking around with very big hair!  The conditioners are quite heavy in my view, they are perfect for dealing with NG when you are several months post relaxer but I wouldn't use it if I just had a fresh perm.
> 
> I think their products are excellent for naturals so I'll be using them in my children's hair also.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your hair - it's not long to go now - don't give in!



I meant Aloe Vera, not Avocado! I'm going to try these with my pre poo mixture once I take these itchy scratchy braids out! I hope they work on my hair as well. This NG is something else!


----------



## Salsarisma (May 18, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Salsa, please tell me what's so great about Skala?! Why do you like it? I've heard some good things, but really, what's the deal?!!!



Chasturner, I honestly can't say yet! I went and bought what I could because they were so cheap!! I used them on my dd's hair, and her girls were so shiny and bouncy afterwards. I co wash her hair with the Aloe Vera condish. She has big bouncy type 3-something curls. 

Cream Tee says it tames new growth, so in two weeks I'll see if it can handle my jungle. The great thing is that if the products don't work, it's only $1 loss!! Lol!


----------



## chasturner84 (May 18, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Chasturner, I honestly can't say yet! I went and bought what I could because they were so cheap!! I used them on my dd's hair, and her girls were so shiny and bouncy afterwards. I co wash her hair with the Aloe Vera condish. She has big bouncy type 3-something curls.
> 
> *Cream Tee says it tames new growth, so in two weeks I'll see if it can handle my jungle*. The great thing is that if the products don't work, it's only $1 loss!! Lol!


 
Let me know if it works for the ng!! I may have to find some to aid in stretching my relaxers.


----------



## LushLox (May 18, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Let me know if it works for the ng!! I may have to find some to aid in stretching my relaxers.



I going to see how my hair feels tomorrow and report back, but my NG is beautifully soft right now. I'll be using this every week until I next have a touch up.


----------



## chasturner84 (May 18, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I going to see how my hair feels tomorrow and report back, but my NG is beautifully soft right now. I'll be using this every week until I next have a touch up.


 
Ooooo thanks for that. I'll be waiting!


----------



## jamaicalovely (May 18, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> Thank you for the encouragement!!



Loving that growth girl!


----------



## brownbean96 (May 18, 2010)

Hey Ladies - BrownBean checking in.  I did a length check recently.  What do you guys think, another 1' to APL?


----------



## brownbean96 (May 20, 2010)

bump...bump..


----------



## dionne81l (May 20, 2010)

Just a little update...I have been bunning for the past week and will continue until I get my hair flat ironed next friday.  I will post pictures of the results.


----------



## chasturner84 (May 20, 2010)

dionne81l said:


> Just a little update...I have been bunning for the past week and will continue until I get my hair flat ironed next friday. I will *post pictures of the results*.


 
Brown, it looks like you are getting pretty close! How's the progress on your sides. Mine grow sooo slow that I don't think I'll ever be full APL 

Can't wait to see the pics Dionne!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 21, 2010)

jamaicalovely said:


> Loving that growth girl!


 
Thank you! I sure don't feel that way after i jacked it up. I'm bunning for the rest of the year because I can stand to look at it. I lost 1-1.5".

And yours 

Your hair has grown tremendously and it looks soooo silky!!!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 21, 2010)

After my last length check and trim (siggy), I think I need to peak in the BSL 2010 thread.


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 21, 2010)

Well when I took out my twists my bottom or back part has almost reached SL. I did not flat iron it(only lightly blow dried) so it may be a little longer. I am in twists again, for another 5 weeks. Then I will take a break and put some crochet braids in, that I am so excited about. I am starting to get a little tired of twists.


----------



## brownbean96 (May 21, 2010)

As far as my sides/same as you, they don't grow in as fast as the middle.  I'm a U-Shaper as well.  I'm going to flat iron it soon to get a better idea/length check.



chasturner84 said:


> Brown, it looks like you are getting pretty close! How's the progress on your sides. Mine grow sooo slow that I don't think I'll ever be full APL
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics Dionne!!


----------



## chasturner84 (May 21, 2010)

brownbean96 said:


> As far as my sides/same as you, they don't grow in as fast as the middle. I'm a U-Shaper as well. *I'm going to flat iron it soon to get a better idea/length check*.


 
Post pics!!! BTW, I love your siggy pic. Your hair is super cute and it looks great on you!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 21, 2010)

brownbean96 said:


> Hey Ladies - BrownBean checking in. I did a length check recently. What do you guys think, another 1' to APL?


 am sooo not a judge of length...it's juss to hard to tell...but it doesn't look like it will be too much longer...
HOWEVER I LOVE your hair in your pic..those curls are sooooooooooo CUTE!!!


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2010)

brownbean96 said:


> Hey Ladies - BrownBean checking in. I did a length check recently. What do you guys think, another 1' to APL?


 

 indeed my dear.


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2010)

I am not quite there yet, in fact I don't think I'm that close. I did a length check last month and I was touching shoulder length. I will not be doing another length check until another 6 - 8 months - about October or December. In fact, I'm staying away from quarterly length checks and keeping them at least at 6 months intervals.


----------



## purplepeace79 (May 21, 2010)

I know I'm not going to make it. I am focusing on cutting the color out of my hair slowly but steady. I cut about 2.5 inches over a month ago and I'm pretty sure I'll be cutting another 2+ inches. I'm gracefully bowing out. Maybe next year!


----------



## ZkittyKurls (May 22, 2010)

hello ladies, i am currently tranistioning and i am 57 weeks post. i currently am at SL and would love to make it to APL by Dec. i cant show a current pic of my hair yet because i am currently all weaved up for the next few weeks. i would love to join this challenge and this would be my first one! i will be praying for a summer growth spurt being that my hair only grows about 1/3inch per month. HHG!


----------



## Ijanei (May 26, 2010)

Still aiming for apl by september...if not, at least I know I will pretty darn close to it


----------



## Ashleescheveux (May 26, 2010)

Im aiming for APL by Sept too, we can do it 


Ijanei said:


> Still aiming for apl by september...if not, at least I know I will pretty darn close to it


----------



## Ijanei (May 26, 2010)

Ashleescheveux said:


> Im aiming for APL by Sept too, we can do it




only thing is...I cant keep my hands out of my hair  
how do you manage?


----------



## LushLox (May 26, 2010)

Hi ladies, how are you all getting on?

I'm just about to DC and rollerset and I'll flat iron my roots in the morning. I had to just slap on a load of conditioner on as a prepoo on this thick nearly six months post hair just to loosen it up. I may post some pics tomorrow if it looks okay.


----------



## Salsarisma (May 26, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all getting on?
> 
> I'm just about to DC and rollerset and I'll flat iron my roots in the morning. I had to just slap on a load of conditioner on as a prepoo on this thick nearly six months post hair just to loosen it up. I may post some pics tomorrow if it looks okay.



Hi Cream Tee! Oohhh please post pictures!!! Would love to see your rollersetting results at almost 6 months post.

I'm still in these itchy cornrows:-( I can't wait to take these things out Sunday. I'm plan on relaxing two weeks after I take them out so I would like to do a hardcore protein treatment....but with all the shed hair and potential tangles after removing these braids, I may have to wait. What do you think?

I may attempt a rollerset, but I'm going to have to flat iron the roots. My flat iron has been collecting dust for 5 1/2 months! When are you relaxing again?


----------



## Salsarisma (May 26, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> only thing is...I cant keep my hands out of my hair
> how do you manage?



Get cornrows! Lol! It is soooo frustrating not being able to put your hands in your hair!


----------



## Amerie123 (May 26, 2010)

hey ladies.... so far, i've had this cornrow in for 7 weeks (under the wig), and i have 1.5" of NG... I really think exercise is helping me boost my growth rate..


----------



## chasturner84 (May 26, 2010)

amazing said:


> hey ladies.... so far, i've had this cornrow in for 7 weeks (under the wig), and i have 1.5" of NG... I really think exercise is helping me boost my growth rate..


 
I definitely agree with the exercise. I started working out about 4 weeks ago (one week post at the time) and I can already see ng. I usually don't have ng growth until week 8+ post...CRAZY...but I love it. Now, if I can just stop playing with the coils......I have to make it to August!


----------



## manter26 (May 26, 2010)

I think I can make my Dec goal. I'm 4" away and recently added a little Megatek, vitamins, and exercise to my regimen. I plan to trim blunt and get rid of some layers after I make my goal.


----------



## PaleoChick (May 26, 2010)

I am sticking to making my scalp as healthy as possible, and keeping my hair (dead) as soft and managable as possible. I am not quitting, but I am not crying if I am not APL either. The length obsession I had is gone.


----------



## LushLox (May 26, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Hi Cream Tee! Oohhh please post pictures!!! Would love to see your rollersetting results at almost 6 months post.
> 
> I'm still in these itchy cornrows:-( I can't wait to take these things out Sunday. I'm plan on relaxing two weeks after I take them out so I would like to do a hardcore protein treatment....but with all the shed hair and potential tangles after removing these braids, I may have to wait. What do you think?
> 
> I may attempt a rollerset, but I'm going to have to flat iron the roots. My flat iron has been collecting dust for 5 1/2 months! When are you relaxing again?



Hi Salsarisma, I have to rollerset soooo slowly on my hair at the moment, but it's worth it! 

How long have you had the cornrows in for? You hear so many horror stories about tangles, yes you must make sure the hair is properly detangled before attempting any hardcore treatment otherwise it may cause problems.

Well done for not touching your flat iron at all, I wish I could have been so disciplined! I'm relaxing around 15th June.


----------



## GreenD (May 26, 2010)

Hi all!! I'm still rocking my cornrows which look a hot mess. I really hope I can make it another 3-4 weeks. Thank God for my wigs!!! I plan to straighten and trim after I take these out, so I hope to make APL by Octoberish.


----------



## authormom (May 26, 2010)

Hi everyone. I am jumping in late (but I hope it's not to late). erplexed 

I would like to try to make it to APL by December. I can't post any pics yet because my hair is up in a full sew-in (4 months) right now. But I plan on taking it down with in the next week and will have pics soon. When it is down I am right at SL so I am hoping that APL isn't a huge stretch for 7 months. My hair grows relatively fast, but the last year it's been through a lot (breakage/trimming ) so I hope I can get it back on track and growing again. 

I don't have a regime yet since this is my first attempt at really putting in quality time/energy to grow my hair but I hope to have one soon. There is a lot of great information on the boards so I will be reading old posts looking for products that will work for me. 

So far I know that baggying and co-washing will definitely be a part of my regular process. 

TTYS!


----------



## Salsarisma (May 27, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Hi Salsarisma, I have to rollerset soooo slowly on my hair at the moment, but it's worth it!
> 
> How long have you had the cornrows in for? You hear so many horror stories about tangles, yes you must make sure the hair is properly detangled before attempting any hardcore treatment otherwise it may cause problems.
> 
> Well done for not touching your flat iron at all, I wish I could have been so disciplined! I'm relaxing around 15th June.



I kept my last set in for 3 1/2 weeks. When I remove this install, it will be three weeks. I can't stand any longer than that, because even though I wash my hair in cornrows and use rinseless shampoo, my scalp still feels dirty.  I think I am going to remove a braid, detangle that section, and apply pre poo treatment to each section as I go this time. Then I'll wash and do a dc...maybe even cowash and dc....do you think a co wash would be gentler? The following night, I plan to do the protein treatment.

My relaxer date is June 16th...I can't wait to see if I had any progress! Heck, I may just try a rollerset and flat iron my roots. 

We're on the homestretch now!!!


----------



## Salsarisma (May 27, 2010)

DivaDava said:


> Hi all!! I'm still rocking my cornrows which look a hot mess. I really hope I can make it another 3-4 weeks. Thank God for my wigs!!! I plan to straighten and trim after I take these out, so I hope to make APL by Octoberish.



Hey Diva. Do you redo your cornrows or keep the same ones in?


----------



## chasturner84 (May 27, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Hi Salsarisma, I have to rollerset soooo slowly on my hair at the moment, but it's worth it!
> 
> How long have you had the cornrows in for? You hear so many horror stories about tangles, yes you must make sure the hair is properly detangled before attempting any hardcore treatment otherwise it may cause problems.
> 
> Well done for not touching your flat iron at all, I wish I could have been so disciplined! I'm relaxing around 15th June.


 


Salsarisma said:


> I kept my last set in for 3 1/2 weeks. When I remove this install, it will be three weeks. I can't stand any longer than that, because even though I wash my hair in cornrows and use rinseless shampoo, my scalp still feels dirty. I think I am going to remove a braid, detangle that section, and apply pre poo treatment to each section as I go this time. Then I'll wash and do a dc...maybe even cowash and dc....do you think a co wash would be gentler? The following night, I plan to do the protein treatment.
> 
> My relaxer date is June 16th...I can't wait to see if I had any progress! Heck, I may just try a rollerset and flat iron my roots.
> 
> We're on the homestretch now!!!


 
Ladies, how long does it take you to detangle? Just curious...It takes me around 2-3 hrs at 16-18 weeks post but you two are warriors...I just can't imagine.


----------



## Salsarisma (May 27, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Ladies, how long does it take you to detangle? Just curious...It takes me around 2-3 hrs at 16-18 weeks post but you two are warriors...I just can't imagine.



Hey gurl! Nah, my detangling sessions have been a breeze...seriously!!! My prepoo concoction makes my hair so soft and silky that I have no qualms detangling. It takes me about 15 minutes. 

My last session took 30 because I had been in cornrows for almost four weeks. But my normal detangling is easy. 

Stretching has been easy for me...the hardest part is getting over having really straight hair!! Sometimes I would look in the mirror and cringe. Lol! The rest is a piece of cake. After my relaxer June 16, I'll stretch till right before Christmas and hopefully get a wonderful holiday suprise of APL hair!

After reaching APL, I plan to relax every 16-20 weeks.

How is your hair journey going??


----------



## chasturner84 (May 27, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Hey gurl! Nah, my detangling sessions have been a breeze...seriously!!! My prepoo concoction makes my hair so soft and silky that I have no qualms detangling. It takes me about 15 minutes.
> 
> My last session took 30 because I had been in cornrows for almost four weeks. But my normal detangling is easy.
> 
> ...


 
15-30 mins?  Oh. My. Goodness. THAT is impressive!!! I lose less than a quarter size amount of hair during my detangling sessions but that's because I work with tiny tiny sections. I could only wish to detangle within 15 min. Wow!

My journey is going great. I PS Mon-Fri for work and enjoy my hair on the weekends and have had no issues (knocking on wood). I have this unusually long section of hair at my nape that's waaay past APL and can't understand why...and I don't remember when it started growing longer than the rest.  I just noticed it a couple of days ago while moisturizing. A trim is def in my furture but I really wanted to wait until Dec for it. I just wish I could know what my hair will look like at the end of the year already! It's killing me!


----------



## Salsarisma (May 27, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> 15-30 mins?  Oh. My. Goodness. THAT is impressive!!! I lose less than a quarter size amount of hair during my detangling sessions but that's because I work with tiny tiny sections. I could only wish to detangle within 15 min. Wow!
> 
> My journey is going great. I PS Mon-Fri for work and enjoy my hair on the weekends and have had no issues (knocking on wood). I have this unusually long section of hair at my nape that's waaay past APL and can't understand why...and I don't remember when it started growing longer than the rest.  I just noticed it a couple of days ago while moisturizing. A trim is def in my furture but I really wanted to wait until Dec for it. I just wish I could know what my hair will look like at the end of the year already! It's killing me!



Lol! You have waaayyy more hair than I do! Plus my nape is really short too:-(
I lose about a half dollar size of hair when I detangle, which is not too bad. Do you prepoo?

I guess I'll be PS again during the week too. It can get kind of old after a while!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (May 27, 2010)

hwo are you washign your hair for ladies who keep them in under wigs for weeks at a time. I take mine out every two weeks  to wash and dc and rebraid but i would love to keep them in longer


----------



## chasturner84 (May 27, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Lol! You have waaayyy more hair than I do! Plus my nape is really short too:-(
> I lose about a half dollar size of hair when I detangle, which is not too bad. Do you prepoo?
> 
> I guess I'll be PS again during the week too. It can get kind of old after a while!


 
I prepoo with AO Island Naturals condish and sometimes oil (but rarely because my hair isn't a fan and will tangle like crazy) overnight. My hair is always really soft after prepooing; I'm a little upset that I'm just learning how to take care of my hair. Boooooo!


----------



## Salsarisma (May 27, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I prepoo with AO Island Naturals condish and sometimes oil (but rarely because my hair isn't a fan and will tangle like crazy) overnight. My hair is always really soft after prepooing; I'm a little upset that I'm just learning how to take care of my hair. Boooooo!



Lol!!! You were a member five months before me! I'm still learning. I only prepoo for an hour~~~~two at the most. It has really turned my hair around...to think I was a prepoo skeptic when I first joined!


----------



## LushLox (May 27, 2010)

Yeah the prepooing helps. I don't usually prepoo but recently I've felt that I needed to. I just use a nice thick conditioner and really work it in to the roots and lengths and just put my hair in fat twists then stick it in a cap. By the time I'm ready to wash and DC my NG is much more manageable. When I've finished steaming I add a bit more DC then detangle, which I'm able to do quite easily.


----------



## Salsarisma (May 27, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Yeah the prepooing helps. I don't usually prepoo but recently I've felt that I needed to. I just use a nice thick conditioner and really work it in to the roots and lengths and just put my hair in fat twists then stick it in a cap. By the time I'm ready to wash and DC my NG is much more manageable. When I've finished steaming I add a bit more DC then detangle, which I'm able to do quite easily.



Steamer...Mmmmm...sounds delish! My treat to myself when I make APL is a steamer.

When I prepoo, I use a thick condish like AOHSR, Burt's Bees Avocado Butter, evoo, evco, avocado oil, wheat germ oil, a dab of honey, and a cheap moisture condish to thin out the consistency. I wrap in saran wrap for 1-2 hours before shampooing. My hair is so silky and soft that detangling is a breeze.


----------



## Eluv (May 27, 2010)

I'm final grazing APL at the nape, however my crown area is only SL which of course make my ends see through. I'm worried about my crown area, because most of the woman on both sides of my family hair in crown is either very short or bald. So, I'm hoping for full APL by Dec 2010. 

Currently I'm 15 weeks post so I plan to flat iron my hair for my Bday instead of getting a touch up.  My Bday is on 6/30 the same day as our photo update.  I'm getting excited about getting my Maxiglide out of retirement; I haven't seen my hair straight in almost a year.


----------



## Ashleescheveux (May 27, 2010)

Im getting there! I think I will reach APL by Dec or even before, Im praying for September. Im keeping it real low maintenance; I wash and DC once every week and moisturize daily with HE LTR and occasionally seal and moisturize my scalp with Castor Oil. Minimal styling, I just clip my hair up everyday and leave my bangs out. This regimen is helping me retain my hair. When I used to do to much to my hair like cowashing almost daily and conditioning constantly it made my hair feel mushy (due to moisture overdose) but now I think my protein/moisture is balanced. Now I just want my crown to grow quicker in order to catch up with my nape, Im also suffering from see through ends because of this.


----------



## chasturner84 (May 27, 2010)

Ashleescheveux said:


> Im getting there! *I think I will reach APL by Dec or even before*, Im praying for September. Im keeping it real low maintenance; I wash and DC once every week and moisturize daily with HE LTR and occasionally seal and moisturize my scalp with Castor Oil. Minimal styling, I just clip my hair up everyday and leave my bangs out. This regimen is helping me retain my hair. When I used to do to much to my hair like cowashing almost daily and conditioning constantly it made my hair feel mushy (due to moisture overdose) but now I think my protein/moisture is balanced. Now I just want my crown to grow quicker in order to catch up with my nape, Im also suffering from see through ends because of this.



Way to go! I too am suffering from see through ends because my crown grows a lot slower than the rest of my hair. I just trimmed off an inch of hair 2 hrs ago and it already looks a lot better. Grow crown grow! lol


----------



## 4evershika (May 29, 2010)

Hey ladies, I haven't updated in a good while. Right now I'm about 1.5" to grazing APL and 2" from claiming it!


----------



## GreenD (May 29, 2010)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> hwo are you washign your hair for ladies who keep them in under wigs for weeks at a time. I take mine out every two weeks to wash and dc and rebraid but i would love to keep them in longer


 
I wash twice a week and I wash with my braids in. I concentrate on my scalp and I'll squeeze the braids to kind of work the soap/conditioner through. For the past almost 9 months I've been stretching by keeping my hair braided up for 3 months before taking it down and rebraiding. However because I keep the braids in so long I will rebraid about a quarter of the way down or just rebraid the ends as I don't want my ends to matte up. So I watch my ends VERY carefully.

I think this may work for you, if you're not too concerned with how fuzzy or crazy your hair looks underneath the wigs.

I hope this helps some!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (May 29, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> I got tired of my flat hair and decided to do the high ponytail method of cutting layers.
> 
> I ended up losing 1.5 inchs all the way around because I jacked it up so bad.
> 
> I hope I can still make APL by December. That's 2-3 months growth down the drain.


You'll recover from your mini setback in no time.   I love your bun!!!


----------



## Salsarisma (May 30, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't updated in a good while. Right now I'm about 1.5" to grazing APL and 2" from claiming it!



Looking good! Your ends are fabulous! Do you self trim?


----------



## equestrian (May 30, 2010)

*What are you going to do for your growth?
*

Wash with Garnier Triple nutrition(shampoo,3 minute undo,&conditioner) 1 once a week, co-wash 3 times a week with garnier conditioner. 

Keep it up 24/7

Take biotin and hair/skin/nail vitamin daily. 
Use MTG once a week.

*What are you not going to do?*
Comb too much and leave it down

*What length are you right now?*
just hit Full shoulder length


----------



## 4evershika (May 30, 2010)

@salsarisma no I don't self-trim... I'm too scared lol

But thank you!


----------



## Salsarisma (May 31, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> @salsarisma no I don't self-trim... I'm too scared lol
> 
> But thank you!


 
LOL!  I hear you.  I only dust my ends.  I'm too scared to self trim and I don't trust anyone else... Not sure what to do.


----------



## Salsarisma (May 31, 2010)

Hi ladies.  So I finally removed these cornrows!  Yay!  I'm so...umm..glad to have my hair back. Well, I thought I would be glad until I saw my hair.  First of all, the new growth is soooo thick...omg...it's unbelievable.  I did a serious pre poo treatment with lots of goodies including banana baby food (thanks for the tip Grow).  My hair was soft and I had no tangling this time.  My detangling was so easy. My only problem now is what to do with my hair for the next two weeks.  The new growth is so thick that my hair is sticking up and will not lay flat.  Any ideas?  This is discouraging b/c my hair barely looks SL right now

Here is my hair after half the cornrows were removed:





Here is a closer shot. It's a jungle in there!


----------



## chasturner84 (May 31, 2010)

I know how you feel, but don't be afraid to self trim ladies! What I did first, to become less anxious, was to pull my hair in a low ponytail and snipped the very ends. When I felt more comfortable doing this I would take off more...the trick is to snip as little as possible. Now, I can shape my ends and no one else will be trimming my hair again!


----------



## chasturner84 (May 31, 2010)

Salsa your ng is like  I'm in love! It's soooo thick!!! On styling, wow, I don't know...I would definitely rock a braided puff if I had that much ng! *Jealous*


----------



## Salsarisma (May 31, 2010)

Chasturner, are you serious??  It doesn't look like that much ng to me.  I can't tell b/c my hair had been braided. It is definitely thick though..Hmm...I guess the more defined thicker waves is the new growth?  Idk...I'm so ready to relax in 15 days. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 31, 2010)

I'm going for APL by Larbor Day weekend!!

I think I can do it 

I've got a little over 1" to go and my summer growth sput has kicked in FULL EFFECT!!!


----------



## bellebebe (May 31, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> I'm going for APL by Larbor Day weekend!!
> 
> I think I can do it
> 
> I've got a little over 1" to go and my summer growth sput has kicked in FULL EFFECT!!!



CONGRATS BEAUTY!!!!


----------



## dionne81l (May 31, 2010)

Here is a few updates: 

Before: Taken 1/7/2010
[IMG]http://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww317/dionne81l/Photo2246.jpg[/IMG]

After: Taken 5/28/2010
[IMG]http://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww317/dionne81l/Photo2912.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww317/dionne81l/Photo2925.jpg[/IMG]

I made a little progress and think I will make full apl this year YAY!!

What do you think?


----------



## Salsarisma (May 31, 2010)

^^Lots of progress! Looks great. You should check into the BSL forum!


----------



## chasturner84 (May 31, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Chasturner, are you serious??  It doesn't look like that much ng to me.  I can't tell b/c my hair had been braided. It is definitely thick though..Hmm...I guess the more defined thicker waves is the new growth?  Idk...I'm so ready to relax in 15 days. Woo hoo!!!



Yes ma'am! It's all thick and lush  I'd put some leave-in and rock a puff extra hard..lol! I can't wait until you relax....PICS!!!



topnotch1010 said:


> I'm going for APL by Larbor Day weekend!!
> 
> I think I can do it
> 
> I've got a little over 1" to go and my summer growth sput has kicked in FULL EFFECT!!!



Congrats! I know you can do it by Labor Day...my spurt has taken off too and I'm getting a little nervous as to what I'll be working with this summer erplexed I think I may have to relax early...I'm starting to have that crazy shrinkage effect; my hair looks so short  



dionne81l said:


> Here is a few updates:
> 
> I made a little progress and think I will make full apl this year YAY!!
> 
> What do you think?



I think you are right! Full APL is definitely in the cards for you! Congrats!!!

  Wow! You ladies are on point with your hair game!!!!


----------



## Aggie (May 31, 2010)

dionne81l said:


> Here is a few updates:
> 
> Before: Taken 1/7/2010
> [IMG]http://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww317/dionne81l/Photo2246.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


You rae already there dione. You should really look into joining the BSL challenge right about now. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'm going to make APL (I'm sure I would have if I hadn't BC'd) but I won't give up. I'm noticing that I got some good growth and retention since I became natural. I found some bottles of Surge 14 today in a BSS in SC so I'll be using that again until I use it all up. I'll also continue to cowash and DC every other day as well.

Keep up the good work everyone! Dionne, I agree with the others, you should be in the BSL challenge now. Great job!


----------



## afrochique (May 31, 2010)

Platinum, don't give up. Should you need more bottles of Surge, texasbeautysupply.com has them for about $6 a piece if I'm not wrong. You grow girl!


----------



## afrochique (May 31, 2010)

Lovely hair and great progress! (I have that same sweater  ). You should be MBL or past come December. HHG!


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Platinum, don't give up. Should you need more bottles of Surge, texasbeautysupply.com has them for about $6 a piece if I'm not wrong. You grow girl!


 
Thank you Afrochique. I just checked their site and they are out of Surge 14 spray but they have the Woojee cream and moisture aide. I've never tried them but I'll consider checking them out. I got great results with Surge during my transition so I hope I can have the same results as a natural. Thanks again


----------



## purplepeace79 (May 31, 2010)

My siggy is the latest pic I have. Its*almost* SL unstretched. Given my trim/cut of 2.5 inches last month, I'm almost positive I wont make APL. But, I wont know until I get it blown out in the fall (my annual blowout).

You ladie have had great progress!!! I'm really focusing on healthy ends, so getting this color out has been my priority. We'll see...


----------



## JJamiah (May 31, 2010)

Ladies nice progress just peeking my nosey self in here to see how it's going. I am happy to see all the porn and progress in here 
Keep up the great work.


----------



## chasturner84 (May 31, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies nice progress just peeking my nosey self in here to see how it's going. I am happy to see all the porn and progress in here
> Keep up the great work.



Thanks JJamiah! Now get back to your MBL thread! ...I've been all up in your Fotki!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jun 1, 2010)

update: So I was hoping to claim APL after my most recent stretch (16 weeks ending May 16th), but no such luck.  My goal is to put in another 16 week stretch and hopefully I will be able to claim it then.  I'm only two weeks post and I'm already bunning my hair.  

Yesterday, I did an overnight DC, rinsed in the morning and put my hair in a bun.   I'll be moisturizing daily and wearing this bun until Friday. Then I'll do a wash and roller set for the weekend.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm desperately trying to decide what relaxer to use in two weeks....Mizani Butter Blends or Design Essentials? Anyone have a suggestion? I have serious nape damage from Affirm, so something not too strong.


----------



## dionne81l (Jun 1, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> ^^Lots of progress! Looks great. You should check into the BSL forum!


 


Aggie said:


> You rae already there dione. You should really look into joining the BSL challenge right about now. Congrats and good luck.


 


dionne81l said:


> Here is a few updates:
> 
> Before: Taken 1/7/2010
> [IMG]http://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww317/dionne81l/Photo2246.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


 
I really want the front to fall at APL also...I think I am going to hang out a little bit longer


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Jun 1, 2010)

Well I guess I'm back in this challenge....I cut 2 inches off my hair (why? I love it at that length!) to my big chop length.... I don't even think I want to let it grow out anymore....


----------



## PrissyMiss (Jun 2, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> I'm desperately trying to decide what relaxer to use in two weeks....Mizani Butter Blends or Design Essentials? Anyone have a suggestion? I have serious nape damage from Affirm, so something not too strong.



Well if you want something that is not strong I strongly recommend Mizani Butter Blends. If you want some texture to your hair plus moisture then go with Mizani Butter Blends.


----------



## Creatividual (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome progress ladies! I'm getting the itch to straighten my hair and see how much it's grown since I straightened it back in February (I was shoulder length then). But now it's getting so hot, I'm not sure. Lol. If I don't do it this month, I probably won't do it till September when things start to cool down some. We'll see.


----------



## LongCurlz (Jun 2, 2010)

My nape is about 1 1/2 inch away, hopefully I will be APL by September and full APL by december. I'm gonna keep my hair moisturized and off my shoulders and keep deep conditioning at least once per week


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 2, 2010)

PrissyMiss said:


> Well if you want something that is not strong I strongly recommend Mizani Butter Blends. If you want some texture to your hair plus moisture then go with Mizani Butter Blends.



Thanks for the recommendation Prissy, but the stylist who uses MBB is a definite no no no...the consult did not go well. She didn't think stretching was good and suggested a "halo" relaxer every 5 weeks. She's not putting her hands in my head!


----------



## Nona Rose (Jun 3, 2010)

can I still join this challenge?? I need some support to reach my goal of APL by DEC 2010


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jun 3, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> I'm going for APL by Larbor Day weekend!!
> 
> I think I can do it
> 
> I've got a little over 1" to go and my summer growth sput has kicked in FULL EFFECT!!!



Good Luck!  That's the date I've set for myself as well!!!


----------



## 4bslbound (Jun 3, 2010)

This will be my first challenge. i dont have any pics yet, but once I get my sew-in redone, I am going to texlax and take a photo.

What are you doing for growth 
Sew-in with wet and wavy hair so natural left-out hair can blend, only texlax the back portion (knot prevention which causes my hair to break at the same rate as chemical damage.

Reduce heat significantly (instead of everyday which I formerly did I will flat iron 1/month

Oil scalp 2-3 times a week with sulphur from MTG/MT/castor oil/peppermint oil mix

Oil scalp 3-5 days (especially on workout days) with essential oil mix

Workout 3-5 times a week

Eat flax seeds, drink Perfect Food (by Garden of Life from Whole foods) in orange juice with powdered MSM added, and kelp salt daily

Take supplements: Biotin, Silica, and multi-vitamins daily

Take garlic supplements 2-3 days a week.

Wash with shampoos that do not contain sulfates/sulfites

Deep condition with ORS and WhGO and others.

What are you not going to do 

texlax my edges/temple area, major cuts (only S&D)

Let stylist comb through my hair or wash it (show up with it already washed, dried and "ret" to go.

Worry what other ppl think about my head as I continue to transition with low heat.

What length are you now? 

Shoulder length, but uneven


----------



## Love~Above~Color (Jun 3, 2010)

AGrlCanMAC said:


> Awesome progress ladies! I'm getting the itch to straighten my hair and see how much it's grown since I straightened it back in February (I was shoulder length then). But now it's getting so hot, I'm not sure. Lol. If I don't do it this month, I probably won't do it till September when things start to cool down some. We'll see.


 am soooooooo THERE!! just want to SEE if I'm on track to make the goal!!
**MUSSST RESIST!!**


----------



## Love~Above~Color (Jun 3, 2010)

NaturallyCurlyDee said:


> can I still join this challenge?? I need some support to reach my goal of APL by DEC 2010


 YES YES YES JOIN!!!
NEVER too late to join!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (Jun 3, 2010)

smo said:


> This will be my first challenge. i dont have any pics yet, but once I get my sew-in redone, I am going to texlax and take a photo.
> 
> What are you doing for growth
> Sew-in with wet and wavy hair so natural left-out hair can blend, only texlax the back portion (knot prevention which causes my hair to break at the same rate as chemical damage.
> ...


----------



## 4bslbound (Jun 3, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


>


 Thank you! I've actually been pretty consistent with this (tweeking it as I learn, though) for the past 1.5-2 months. I will update with a "start pic" as close as I can to June 30th. Hoping for 4 inches by october 
(my wedding)


----------



## Love~Above~Color (Jun 3, 2010)

smo said:


> Thank you! I've actually been pretty consistent with this (tweeking it as I learn, though) for the past 1.5-2 months. I will update with a "start pic" as close as I can to June 30th. Hoping for 4 inches by october
> (my wedding)


 wwwoooowwwww YOU *CAN* DO IT!!!
we have EVERY confidence you'll be SWANGIN' your hair by then!!!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jun 3, 2010)

I am hoping i can make  apl by aug/sept. I am 7wks post right now. I dont know when i will texlax again my dermatologist said he will determine that since i was just diagnosed with centrifugal alopecia. I am going back to lacewigs so i will be ps heavy


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Thanks for the recommendation Prissy, but the stylist who uses MBB is a definite no no no...the consult did not go well. *She didn't think stretching was good and suggested a "halo" relaxer every 5 weeks. She's not putting her hands in my head*!


 
Yikes! Good call Salsa. A stylist like this lady would scare the heck outta me.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jun 4, 2010)

hello, i dunno if its been asked here already. but how long does it normally take to reach apl from sl? i am aiming for apl by december but i dont want it to just be wishful thinking. i am currently sl, with layers and my nape is the slowest to grow anywhere...is that normal?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jun 4, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> hello, i dunno if its been asked here already. but how long does it normally take to reach apl from sl? i am aiming for apl by december but i dont want it to just be wishful thinking. i am currently sl, with layers and my nape is the slowest to grow anywhere...is that normal?


 
It varies greatly.

In various threads I've seen people claim 6 months up to 15 months from SL to APL. I think the ones that say 6-7 months were actually a little past SL when they started.

ETA: Here is a SL to APL thread that I read from time to time for inspiration


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jun 4, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> It varies greatly.
> 
> In various threads I've seen people claim 6 months up to 15 months from SL to APL. I think the ones that say 6-7 months were actually a little past SL when they started.
> 
> ETA: Here is a SL to APL thread that I read from time to time for inspiration


 

thank you soo much!:scratchch


----------



## afrochique (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Platinum,
I buy a lot of products from them. Super fast shipping.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 4, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Yikes! Good call Salsa. A stylist like this lady would scare the heck outta me.



I know girl!! I had to get out of her chair quick!! Yesterday I had a consultation with a stylist who came highly recommended. It went well and I'm scheduled for a touch up on the 17th...at 26 weeks and 1 day post!!


----------



## bellesocialite (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd like to join you ladiess. I'm not sure if I can officially join but I'll like to follow along even if only as an unofficial challenger. 

What are you doing for growth
Protective styling with braids under wigs, co-washing, moisturize 2x daily

What are you not going to do
Trim, manipulate hair

What length are you now?


----------



## PrissyMiss (Jun 5, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Thanks for the recommendation Prissy, but the stylist who uses MBB is a definite no no no...the consult did not go well. She didn't think stretching was good and suggested a "halo" relaxer every 5 weeks. She's not putting her hands in my head!



What is a halo relaxer?


----------



## equestrian (Jun 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## aprils13 (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't posted an update pic in a while, but I just stretched my hair some and my longest layer is 1 inch away from apl.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 6, 2010)

PrissyMiss said:


> What is a halo relaxer?


Lol! It's where you only relax the nape and edges! This is suggested every 4-5 weeks! Imagine that!!!


----------



## LushLox (Jun 6, 2010)

Not long now before I relax - I can't wait!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 6, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Not long now before I relax - I can't wait!!!



When's the big day Cream?


----------



## LushLox (Jun 6, 2010)

15th June  I think me and Salsarisma are both relaxing at the same time.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 6, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> 15th June  I think me and Salsarisma are both relaxing at the same time.



I'll be sure to put that on my calendar!  I can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jun 6, 2010)

I am shoulder length right now. So, next relaxer (in November) should put me at apl. *hopefully*


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 6, 2010)

I was really expecting to be APL in Decmber 2009, but I never made it 

I really need to make it this year, otherwise I don't know what I'll do  I mean, it's been nearly 2 years of my journey, this is just ridiculous. I am so jealous of Robin from GrowAfroHairLong, she made it from shoulder length to waist length in two years!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 6, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> 15th June  I think me and Salsarisma are both relaxing at the same time.



Yup! I'm relaxing on the 17th!! However, I may get my hair cut It has no shape right now and I want to start a soft U Shape. Not sure if I should cut now or after I reach my goal. 
Cream, do you think you are APL now? I don't think I am.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 6, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Yup! I'm relaxing on the 17th!! However, I may get my hair cut It has no shape right now and I want to start a soft U Shape. Not sure if I should cut now or after I reach my goal.
> Cream, do you think you are APL now? I don't think I am.



You and me both, I'm pretty sure I need to trim also, but not because my ends are bad but more for aesthetic purposes. I love the soft u shape too although I'm planning on at least trying to surpass APL and then trimming back to it. The back of my hair is more or less grazing it...


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 6, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> You and me both, I'm pretty sure I need to trim also, but not because my ends are bad but more for aesthetic purposes. I love the soft u shape too although I'm planning on at least trying to surpass APL and then trimming back to it. The back of my hair is more or less grazing it...



Yes, I was going to trim for the same reason. I can't tell if I'm even grazing APL. My new growth is so puffy that I'm neck lenght right now. I may go ahead and trim now and hopefully still make APL by December. Decisions...decisions.


----------



## afrochique (Jun 6, 2010)

Cream Tee and Salsarisma, I'm with you girls. Relaxing on the 11th (next wk) after a 30 week stretch. Last relaxer I was neck length, so I'm really excited to see what this year holds.

HHG!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 6, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Cream Tee and Salsarisma, I'm with you girls. Relaxing on the 11th (next wk) after a 30 week stretch. Last relaxer I was neck length, so I'm really excited to see what this year holds.
> 
> HHG!



30 weeke! Wow! Keep us posted on how your relaxer turns out.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 6, 2010)

just trimmed my ends...but the middle section i had to  CUT...i guess from me putting so much pressure at that spot on my head broke my ends in half smh...you can barely see it since the other stands cover it but the section is about as short as my pinky, I should still make it to apl by december (I hope)


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 7, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> just trimmed my ends...but the middle section i had to CUT...i guess from me *putting so much pressure at that spot *on my head broke my ends in half smh...you can barely see it since the other stands cover it but the section is about as short as my pinky, I should still make it to apl by december (I hope)


 
Was this from bunning?


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 7, 2010)

^^ i did buns, but basically just pinned my hair up in the same spot with just a chop stick like thing...I didnt know it was breaking it off...I dont see how though. Only bun I would do is the southern tease shrugs*


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 7, 2010)

^^ That's interesting. I try to inspect my hair often to catch any problem spots because I bun often or pin my hair around or near the same area. So far I haven't had problems but I do try to stay on top of my protein/moisture game which I think has helped.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 7, 2010)

^^ I'm not sure what happened there smh, it's always moisturized..maybe it's the way I wrap my hair then, I always do that lil dumb part in the middle of my head, well it parts itself there


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 7, 2010)

I hope you figure out whats going on Ijanei so you can avoid any future problems. That is really strange.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jun 8, 2010)

I haven't updated or checked in, in a while. I straightened my hair on Friday for the first time in a month cause I got bored. That quickly went away after being pushed in a pool on Sunday. I have like 5 strands touching apl and the rest is about 1/2 inch away. I'm 8 1/2 weeks post. My new growth is thicker than usual so I will be relaxing on Saturday yay. I'll take some pics and post them.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 9, 2010)

_*Ok I guess I need to update my progress....Since I had a small set-back (which I posted about) Here are some pics I took today for my fotki, just to show that I am making progress (I have to keep telling myself this so I don't give up) Anyway, that piece in the middle that I told you I had to cut down to pinky size, you can barely tell it in these pics but trust it's there. Any tips on getting thicker hair? This is the reason I'm going natural, hair it to thin! anyway enough blabbering. here are the updates (it wont let me resize)

Idk if I will make APL by December now 

6-9-10*_


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jun 9, 2010)

I need to take some new pics. I think I recovered from my set back. I'll take some this weekend after I rollerset.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 9, 2010)

Just A Short Rant:

Can I just say that I HATE shrinkage?! I recently trimmed about an inch or so off which put me right above APL. Well let's combine that with 8 weeks of new growth and now my hair looks like I'm only 2-3 inches past SL. On me, SL to APL is about 5.5 inches (so where the heck did my hair go? shrinkage!). I'm really getting nervous. I keep telling myself that my hair hasn't broken off but when I look at my air dried hair in the mirror I just feel that something is wrong. I'm trying to stay away from direct heat since I haven't used it in nearly 8 months but one of two things will probably happen soon: 1. I flat iron my hair 2. I relax before August. I don't want either option but I need some type of confirmation. Rant over.


----------



## 4evershika (Jun 9, 2010)

*Ijanei *it looks like you can still make it to APL this year depending on your growth rate!! I hope you make it!

*chasturner *SHRINKAGE S U C K S!!!! I hate it too... don't worry... I try to convince myself that it's shrinkage by remembering that rarely see breakage so that means that it's all gotta still be there!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 9, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Just A Short Rant:
> 
> Can I just say that I HATE shrinkage?! I recently trimmed about an inch or so off which put me right above APL. Well let's combine that with 8 weeks of new growth and now my hair looks like I'm only 2-3 inches past SL. On me, SL to APL is about 5.5 inches (so where the heck did my hair go? shrinkage!). I'm really getting nervous. I keep telling myself that my hair hasn't broken off but when I look at my air dried hair in the mirror I just feel that something is wrong. I'm trying to stay away from direct heat since I haven't used it in nearly 8 months but one of two things will probably happen soon: 1. I flat iron my hair 2. I relax before August. I don't want either option but I need some type of confirmation. Rant over.



Lol! Sorry to laugh at you girl, but I feel your pain. Your message actually made me feel better about my shrinkage. My hair only comes to the bottom of my neck with my 25 week post relaxer hair!!

So trust that your hair is fine!!!


----------



## loonggood (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL,GOOD LUCK TO YOU


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jun 9, 2010)

I am really aiming for APL by Dec. I've been wearing wigs consistently since Jan. My current length is in my siggy. I look to be grazing SL. I am currently 18 week into a 24 week stretch. I hope I get fabulous results. Ill be back in July with a length update.
HHG!


----------



## GreenD (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi ladies, just an update. I straightened the back of my hair to trim the ends and I was really surprised with how long it was. Not quite APL, but it's getting there. However, I cut about 1 inch off (give/take a bit), but this was my first time really trimming since my BC. So I'm still expecting to make APL by Dec. 2010. (fingers crossed)


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 9, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> *Ijanei *it looks like you can still make it to APL this year depending on your growth rate!! I hope you make it!
> 
> *chasturner *SHRINKAGE S U C K S!!!! I hate it too... don't worry... I try to convince myself that it's shrinkage by remembering that *rarely see breakage so that means that it's all gotta still be there*!



I started seeing hair, although only a couple of strands, here and there and freaked out. Believe me when I tell you that I checked EVERY strand of hair to see if it was breakage. Good news for me: only shed hair!



Salsarisma said:


> Lol! Sorry to laugh at you girl, but I feel your pain. Your message actually made me feel better about my shrinkage. *My hair only comes to the bottom of my neck with my 25 week post* relaxer hair!!
> 
> So trust that your hair is fine!!!



Girl, that's how I know I can't stretch beyond my normal 16-18 weeks. If I could stretch to 25 weeks and beyond and my hair was NL due to shrinkage, I would need to be institutionalized!!!!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 10, 2010)

^^Lol!! I have my moments of uncertainty...but I'm down to the wire now. 7 more days to go. The results of my relaxer will determine if I do one more 26 week stretch to December or not.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jun 12, 2010)

I got a relaxer today. I'm not apl yet but I should be by my next relaxer. Here are a few comparison pics. They are from Feb, Apr, and today.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 12, 2010)

buddhas_mom said:


> I got a relaxer today. I'm not apl yet but I should be by my next relaxer. Here are a few comparison pics. They are from Feb, Apr, and today.
> 
> View attachment 69596
> 
> ...




Looking good girl! You'll be at APL in no time at all...keep up the great work!


----------



## authormom (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi ladies! Just checking in. 

Today was my first day washing my hair on my own since my relaxer last week. And I was very pleased with how my hair came out. 

I kept my regimen relatively simple: 


CON shampoo
Pantene Beautiful Lengths conditioner
DC with Lekair Cholesterol
Sealed with essential oils and Salerm 21 silk protein (this mainly on my ends) before blowdrying.
After I blowdried I pinned my hair up with a barrett.  

I will continue with pinning my hair up and wearing my PS (wigs) to retain length. This will be my first attempt at stretching my relaxer. I want to go at least 9-12 weeks so we'll see!

Thanks everyone for your updates and pics, they are very encouraging!


----------



## afrochique (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi ladies, got my relaxer Friday. Nothing impressive  She had to trim off the split ends which left me wishing I hadn't relaxed at all. All the same, I am pleased that there is more hair on my head than I had last year. Will post pics soon.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 14, 2010)

Did a mini-chop last Sunday, which set me back about 1.5 - 2". Last time I length-checked three weeks ago, I was 1" from APL, so now, I'll probably be around 2 - 2.5" from there when I do my length check next week. I was hoping to reach APL by labor day, but it looks like I'm not going to get there until November maybe... it's cool though - I'll still reach the December goal!


----------



## lovelexi (Jun 15, 2010)

i missed the first quarter but i'll post a pic on june 30th.
*What are you doing for growth?*
vitamins (b-complex, grapeseed extract, E, multi-vitamin), DC and co wash every week. moisture/protein balance. low manipulation.
*What are you not going to do?*
use my flat iron. i must part with it sadly. and stop getting trims from salons it always ends up in devastation for me.
*What length are you now?*
shoulder length


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Jun 15, 2010)

I think I have about 1/2 more to go to get back to APL. I'm hoping I will learn to love my hair the longer it gets!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jun 15, 2010)

My hair seems to be getting a little ratty/tangling at the ends so i think I may need another trim. I usually only trim my hair twice a year and my last trim was in Feb. I think its because I was putting my hair into buns under my wig instead of braiding it. I really don't want to because this will set me further away from APL, I may try to just get them dusted.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 15, 2010)

Touched up today. Still not APL but just in touching distance now.  I won't be doing a six month stretch again because I don't think I gained enough to warrant the work involved.  I'll be going back to relaxing every 3/4 months.


----------



## miss_cheveious (Jun 15, 2010)

Cream Tee your hair looks beautiful!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Touched up today. Still not APL but just in touching distance now. I won't be doing a six month stretch again because I don't think I gained enough to warrant the work involved. I'll be going back to relaxing every 3/4 months.


 
Cream you're right there at APL! You should be there by your next relaxer...great job! Also thanks for your input on long stretches. I was actaully going to ask if you would be doing a 6 month stretch again because you saw tremendous progress. 

One down, one to go...waiting on Salsa to relax and post pics!!


----------



## LushLox (Jun 15, 2010)

miss_cheveious said:


> Cream Tee your hair looks beautiful!!



Thanks very much. My stylist used way too much styling products though and my hair feels heavy and greasy - I really want to wash it! 



chasturner84 said:


> Cream you're right there at APL! You should be there by your next relaxer...great job! Also thanks for your input on long stretches. I was actaully going to ask if you would be doing a 6 month stretch again because you saw tremendous progress.
> 
> One down, one to go...waiting on Salsa to relax and post pics!!



Thanks, although I need to have a trim though, I really should have got one today but I'm going to do it myself rather than let my stylist do it.

Nah I won't be doing another six month stretch, I think four months for me is absolutely perfect, it's a big enough gap between relaxers and enough time to see a decent amount of progress.

When are you going to relax or have you done it recently.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Thanks very much. My stylist used way too much styling products though and my hair feels heavy and greasy - I really want to wash it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I definitely think 4 months is enough (that's my relaxer schedule: April-August-December). I usually get a nice length surprise when I relax so no need to risk breakage and do all of that extra work by stretching beyond 16 weeks. Besides, I'm too visual and shrinkage nearly kills me! I won't relax until early/mid August. I just found my new love: flexi rods! They are so quick and easy and do a WONDERFUL job at blending my new growth/relaxed hair with curls that I may stretch until Labor Day, but not beyond.


----------



## Prinncipality (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm getting anxious. I'm taking my braids out next week after 8 weeks. I plan to relax in the beginning of July. Hope to be APL by then...


----------



## LushLox (Jun 15, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I definitely think 4 months is enough (that's my relaxer schedule: April-August-December). I usually get a nice length surprise when I relax so no need to risk breakage and do all of that extra work by stretching beyond 16 weeks. Besides, I'm too visual and shrinkage nearly kills me! I won't relax until early/mid August. I just found my new love: flexi rods! They are so quick and easy and do a WONDERFUL job at blending my new growth/relaxed hair with curls that I may stretch until Labor Day, but not beyond.




I know what you mean about the shrinkage, it's so deceiving and soul destroying. 

I love love LOVE flexi rods they are fantastic way to get lovely looking curls! I've got the grey ones but I want to upgrade to a thicker rod for some bigger curls.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I know what you mean about the shrinkage, it's so deceiving and soul destroying.
> 
> I love love LOVE flexi rods they are fantastic way to get lovely looking curls!* I've got the grey ones but I want to upgrade to a thicker rod for some bigger curls*.


 
I got the purple ones and when I tell you that they are great, believe me! With my new growth being thick, I am able to use larger sections of hair--which means less manipulation--to get really cute, bouncy curls. I only needed like 8 out of the 10 rods and my spirals are amazing. I live in TN, so the humidity is crazy all the time. My curls are really tight when I leave for work but by the time I get to my office, I have nice loose curls/waves. I'll probably buy 2 packs of the grey ones just because they are smaller but I only needed one pack of the purple.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 15, 2010)

^^Wow! Beautiful results Cream Tee! I don't remember your old siggy to compare b4 the stretch, but your hair turned out great!! How does it feel to be relaxed again? And you look APL?? Are you there?


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 15, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I definitely think 4 months is enough (that's my relaxer schedule: April-August-December). I usually get a nice length surprise when I relax so no need to risk breakage and do all of that extra work by stretching beyond 16 weeks. Besides, I'm too visual and shrinkage nearly kills me! I won't relax until early/mid August. I just found my new love: flexi rods! They are so quick and easy and do a WONDERFUL job at blending my new growth/relaxed hair with curls that I may stretch until Labor Day, but not beyond.


 
My big day is Thursday...hopefully I get a nice suprise!!  I hear you about 4 months.  I think that is going to be my new relaxer schedule too!  Ditto on the flexi rods, but my ends are not even and sometimes the ends come out looking scragglyerplexed


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 15, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> *My big day is Thursday*...hopefully I get a nice suprise!! I hear you about 4 months. I think that is going to be my new relaxer schedule too! Ditto on the flexi rods, but my ends are not even and sometimes the ends come out looking scragglyerplexed


 
I don't know why I'm getting so excited about YOUR relaxer, lol. Are you gonna trim with Thursday's relaxer or are you going to wait? Definitely try out the April-August-December schedule. April: spring is winding down and you're about to gear up for a summer moisture reggie. August: You can still use staples of your summer reggie but you begin to prepare your hair for winter weather. December-complete winter reggie plus your hair looks good for the "big" holidays


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 15, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I don't know why I'm getting so excited about YOUR relaxer, lol. Are you gonna trim with Thursday's relaxer or are you going to wait? Definitely try out the April-August-December schedule. April: spring is winding down and you're about to gear up for a summer moisture reggie. August: You can still use staples of your summer reggie but you begin to prepare your hair for winter weather. December-complete winter reggie plus your hair looks good for the "big" holidays



Lmao!!! I got so excited when I saw that Cream Tee relaxed!! Too funny!
I think I'm going to let him dust my ends, but no trim yet. I want a nice U shape and my hair is not long enough to get it the way I want to yet...so I'll probably hold off. 

I'm getting on your schedule, girl. It makes perfect sense! I may stretch one more time to December and then pick it up with April, etc.etc..

I will def post pictures Tbursday night--good or bad!!


----------



## redwilliams (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey guys...
I think I might have already asked, but is this group closed?
I'd like to join the challenge


----------



## LushLox (Jun 15, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> ^^Wow! Beautiful results Cream Tee! I don't remember your old siggy to compare b4 the stretch, but your hair turned out great!! How does it feel to be relaxed again? And you look APL?? Are you there?



Thanks hun  Oh god it feels lovely, it's so nice to be able to swing my hair again!  No I'm not at APL yet, but should be by next relaxer or perhaps even earlier, next two months or so hopefully.

Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 15, 2010)

redwilliams said:


> Hey guys...
> I think I might have already asked, but is this group closed?
> I'd like to join the challenge



Hey Red...the challenge may be officially closed but join us anyway!  Just answer the questions at the beginning and jump right in!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jun 15, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> I was really expecting to be APL in Decmber 2009, but I never made it
> 
> I really need to make it this year, otherwise I don't know what I'll do  I mean, it's been nearly 2 years of my journey, this is just ridiculous. I am so jealous of Robin from GrowAfroHairLong, she made it from shoulder length to waist length in two years!



Patting you on ur back...I feel you. I'm not in this challenge but I just wanted to let you know that I'm in the same predicament as you are. I started my HHJ in Dec 08 @ SL and its now June 2010 and I'm almost reaching APL. My lil sis BC in July 09 and her hair is my length now. Sometimes we need to stop comparing ourselves with others and focus on our own health and growth. We'll make it to APL eventually...lol...some day. And when we do, then we'll stress on making BSL! Lol
My point is...let's stop beating up ourselves because our hair isn't growing as fast as the rest on the board but focus on how wonderful our hair is growing as we travel on the HHJ (xoxo)


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 16, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> Patting you on ur back...I feel you. I'm not in this challenge but I just wanted to let you know that I'm in the same predicament as you are. I started my HHJ in Dec 08 @ SL and its now June 2010 and I'm almost reaching APL. My lil sis BC in July 09 and her hair is my length now. Sometimes we need to stop comparing ourselves with others and focus on our own health and growth. We'll make it to APL eventually...lol...some day. And when we do, then we'll stress on making BSL! Lol
> My point is...*let's stop beating up ourselves because our hair isn't growing as fast as the rest on the board but focus on how wonderful our hair is growing as we travel on the HHJ *(xoxo)


 
I totally agree with the gist of what you're saying but it may not be a "growth" issue, but a retention issue. I'm a slow grower and only average and retain 3.5-4" a year because my hair grows waaay less than .5" per month (more like .25" per month ). My hair has hovered around SL for most of my life because it was breaking as soon as I'd hit SL. Since I started my journey last year (at SL) I started taking care of my ends by PS and low manipulation and I finally passed SL back in Apr. So it was nothing but retention that I was having a problem with. When we think that our hair isn't growing, that could be the a major cause as to why we're not seeing progress. But yes, definitely don't compare your hair growth to anyone else's because that is a sure ticket to disappointment. Just take note on how you are able to improve your reggie/techniques in order to retain ALL of your growth. HHG! *Sorry to hijack your post to Cherry*


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jun 16, 2010)

Flat ironed my hair this week. And next week is my touch up/dusting/henna...I have come dangerously close to APL. I'm anxious to see my all of my progress by December...my hair is doing so well. 

Based on my rate of growth/retention, I predict that I'll be *satisfactorily* APL in the fall...will post pics then.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 16, 2010)

goodmorningruby said:


> Flat ironed my hair this week. And next week is my touch up/dusting/henna...I have come dangerously close to APL. I'm anxious to see my all of my progress by December...my hair is doing so well.
> 
> Based on my rate of growth/retention, *I predict that I'll be *satisfactorily* APL in the fall*...will post pics then.


 
:waytogo:  I wish I could see the future because I want to know what I will be working with in Dec


----------



## Zedster (Jun 16, 2010)

So jealous of these pics! I don't think my hair intends to go past my shoulders.

I DC every week and keep my hair perpetually covered (so my fingers can let my hair rest/grow in peace). But it seems like my hair isn't growing. When I wash, I get a handful gift of shed hair—at least I think it's shed, because I see the little white roots. I'm reeeeealy hoping my growth is outpacing my shedding.

On a slightly different note, does anyone else have weird spots on their head that are ridiculously short compared to everywhere else, for no reason? After I washed I parted my hair in two and could feel little 2–3" hairs around the part that seem to always be there, never growing. Like I said, I do low/no manipulation, so I don't think they're broken…but I could be wrong.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 16, 2010)

Zedster said:


> So jealous of these pics! *I don't think my hair intends to go past my shoulders.*
> 
> I DC every week and keep my hair perpetually covered (so my fingers can let my hair rest/grow in peace). But it seems like my hair isn't growing. When I wash, I get a handful gift of shed hair—at least I think it's shed, because I see the little white roots. I'm reeeeealy hoping my growth is outpacing my shedding.
> 
> On a slightly different note, does anyone else have weird spots on their head that are ridiculously short compared to everywhere else, for no reason? After I washed I parted my hair in two and could feel little 2–3" hairs around the part that seem to always be there, never growing. Like I said, I do low/no manipulation, so I don't think they're broken…but I could be wrong.


 

Hmmm, I'm wondering what your terminal length is. Also your growth cycle (anagen stage) may be short - like a year or two instead of 3-6 years. Don't lose heart though because I could very well be wrong. 

Another thing that could be happening is, your hair might be in it's resting (or telogen) phase. Not all the hair on the head will be in a telogen or resting state all at once though. Some are resting, some are actively growing and some are new hairs or in their catagen phase. 

Just keep on trying and don't give up.


----------



## lovelexi (Jun 16, 2010)

Zedster said:


> So jealous of these pics! I don't think my hair intends to go past my shoulders.
> 
> I DC every week and keep my hair perpetually covered (so my fingers can let my hair rest/grow in peace). But it seems like my hair isn't growing. When I wash, I get a handful gift of shed hair—at least I think it's shed, because I see the little white roots. I'm reeeeealy hoping my growth is outpacing my shedding.
> 
> On a slightly different note, does anyone else have weird spots on their head that are ridiculously short compared to everywhere else, for no reason? After I washed I parted my hair in two and could feel little 2–3" hairs around the part that seem to always be there, never growing. Like I said, I do low/no manipulation, so I don't think they're broken…but I could be wrong.



right in the back of my head theres this line of broken of hair. idk what it is its about 2 inches short. i recently started taking extra caution with that area so it could grow back healthy


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 17, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I totally agree with the gist of what you're saying but it may not be a "growth" issue, but a retention issue. I'm a slow grower and only average and retain 3.5-4" a year because my hair grows waaay less than .5" per month (more like .25" per month ). My hair has hovered around SL for most of my life because it was breaking as soon as I'd hit SL. Since I started my journey last year (at SL) I started taking care of my ends by PS and low manipulation and I finally passed SL back in Apr. So it was nothing but retention that I was having a problem with. When we think that our hair isn't growing, that could be the a major cause as to why we're not seeing progress. But yes, definitely don't compare your hair growth to anyone else's because that is a sure ticket to disappointment. Just take note on how you are able to improve your reggie/techniques in order to retain ALL of your growth. HHG! *Sorry to hijack your post to Cherry*



Wow, looking at your photo timeline in your sig, even you have gained more length than I have . It looks like I do have some serious retention issues . Really need to get that sorted somehow. I just feel unlucky though, I drastically changed my regimen to make it much healthier for my hair, yet the results are turning out how I've wanted . Maybe when I take out these braids I'll have a pleasant surprise? Thank for the useful post though, HHG


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 17, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Wow, looking at your photo timeline in your sig, even you have gained more length than I have . It looks like I do have some serious retention issues . Really need to get that sorted somehow. *I just feel unlucky* though, I drastically changed my regimen to make it much healthier for my hair, yet the results are turning out how I've wanted . Maybe when I take out these braids I'll have a pleasant surprise? Thank for the useful post though, HHG


 
I really don't think it's luck. I think it may be products and technique. Like I stated earlier, my hair was alway between EL and SL. It never grew longer than SL. I thought that I was the unlucky one in my family because my hair never got longer. It was definitely my products and technique. I also read a lot of articles by Sistaslick (some I read several times) and boy, did she help. Check out her fotki: http://members.fotki.com/sistaslick/about/

What type of braids do you have? How often do you wear braids? At one point I was using braids to try to retain and it was HORRIBLE.  I finally came to the conclusion that any type of braids and my hair just don't mix. It sucks because I love braids but I had to find other low manipulation styles that kept my hair off my clothing/shoulders.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jun 17, 2010)

Still on the quest. DCing every other day for the summer.  Washing it at night and braiding it has kept away the ssk's


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 17, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I really don't think it's luck. I think it may be products and technique. Like I stated earlier, my hair was alway between EL and SL. It never grew longer than SL. I thought that I was the unlucky one in my family because my hair never got longer. It was definitely my products and technique. I also read a lot of articles by Sistaslick (some I read several times) and boy, did she help. Check out her fotki: http://members.fotki.com/sistaslick/about/
> 
> What type of braids do you have? How often do you wear braids? At one point I was using braids to try to retain and it was HORRIBLE.  I finally came to the conclusion that any type of braids and my hair just don't mix. It sucks because I love braids but I had to find other low manipulation styles that kept my hair off my clothing/shoulders.



I have these type of braids, except slightly larger than hers: http://hairstyleschat.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/micro-braids.jpg
I wear them for 2 months, then take them out and have my hair braids free for two months, bunning or wearing a half wig in that time. Then the cycle starts again. I'm basically following the Crown and Glory technique, on http://www.growafrohairlong.com. I may stop the braids for a long while if I don't see good results after taking out this set in a few weeks.


----------



## afrochique (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi guys! 
As I had mentioned before I was disappointed by my length after my split ends were "trimmed" off. 
I need some motivation to keep going til Dec. 
Pic included of current length hair is slightly damp from moisturizing last night and the waves are from braiding plaits that I sleep in, kept them in all day under my wig. Also attached is a close up pic.


----------



## Amerie123 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey ladies, I took out my braids yesterday (been in for 10 weeks).. and now they are in 9 big plaits.. lol.. i was trying to keep them in for 12, but due to lots of working out, I had  too much NG and i don't think my hair was having me keep them in any longer. in fact, i'm glad i took them out when i did. the braids was hard to come out because it was buried in NG. so, i haven't washed yet, i just detangled and plaited them. I'm thinking about getting a BKT sooner than i planned. decisions, decisions. anyways, picture time is almost due, and i should have a pic for you lovely ladies by that time..


----------



## dollface0023 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm giving myself another 5 months until I hit APL...Hopefully I wont have any setbacks


----------



## Mystic (Jun 17, 2010)

I totally agree with this.  Love braids but it doesn't work for me because it leave my ends chewed up always.  I never could see any growth until I started cornrowing my hair w/out extention and doing other low manipulation styles.



chasturner84 said:


> I really don't think it's luck. I think it may be products and technique. Like I stated earlier, my hair was alway between EL and SL. It never grew longer than SL. I thought that I was the unlucky one in my family because my hair never got longer. It was definitely my products and technique. I also read a lot of articles by Sistaslick (some I read several times) and boy, did she help. Check out her fotki: http://members.fotki.com/sistaslick/about/
> 
> What type of braids do you have? How often do you wear braids? At one point I was using braids to try to retain and it was HORRIBLE.  *I finally came to the conclusion that any type of braids and my hair just don't mix.* It sucks because I love braids but I had to find other low manipulation styles that kept my hair off my clothing/shoulders.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 18, 2010)

I forgot I was in this Challenge.  For some reason I never subscribed.  

I just did a set of twists this week for work and the majority of my crown is nearly to my shoulders.  I'm going to post pics this weekend.

There are some beautiful heads of hair in this thread.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 18, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Hi guys!
> As I had mentioned before I was disappointed by my length after my split ends were "trimmed" off.
> I need some motivation to keep going til Dec.
> Pic included of current length hair is slightly damp from moisturizing last night and the waves are from braiding plaits that I sleep in, kept them in all day under my wig. Also attached is a close up pic.


 

Keep going, the length will come, just be consistent and you will be rewarded.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 18, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I forgot I was in this Challenge. For some reason I never subscribed.
> 
> I just did a set of twists this week for work and the majority of my crown is nearly to my shoulders. I'm going to post pics this weekend.
> 
> There are some beautiful heads of hair in this thread.


 
Yeah, like yours! I love your hair in your siggy pic...gorgeous 



Cream Tee said:


> *Keep going, the length will come, just be consistent and you will be rewarded*.


 
Very good advice, I couldn't agree more. 

OT: but where the heck is Salsa?  She knows that we're waiting for progress pics and she has the nerve to take her time... Not cool.  LOL. Kidding!!!


----------



## LushLox (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah where is Salsa - yeah that's right, we're calling you out girl!


----------



## sjmurphy1 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, Just checking in. I've actually stopped washing my hair myself so much as I was getting a whole lot of breakage for some reason. I've been keeping it pretty simple tho: Phyto texlax every 8 weeks and bi-monthly visits to the the dominican salon for blowouts. I only have them apply heat to my roots and not the full length of my hair tho. I've found that this has helped tremendously with managing the 3 types of texture I have (relaxed, tex, and ng). Since I started doing this, my breakage has reduced at least 80% and I've managed to retain a lot more length. I apply african braid spray to moisture and coconut oil to seal. I've posted a pic from april of this year to june (2 months of growth) and I'm pretty happy with my progress. I think my longest layer is just about APL, and I hope to have the majority of my hair at APL by the end of this challenge  Everyone on here is such an inspiration...keep up the great work.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 19, 2010)

sjmurphy1 said:


> Hi, Just checking in. I've actually stopped washing my hair myself so much as I was getting a while lot of breakage for some reason. I've been keeping it pretty simple tho: Phyto texlax every 8 weeks and bi-weekly visits to the the dominican salon for blowouts. I only have them apply heat to my roots and not the full length of my hair tho. I've found that this has helped tremendously with managing the 3 types of texture I have (relaxed, tex, and ng). Since I started doing this, my breakage has reduced at least 80% and I've managed to retain a lot more length. I apply african braid spray to moisture and coconut oil to seal. I've posted a pic from april of this year to june (2 months of growth) and I'm pretty happy with my progress. I think my longest layer is just about APL, and I hope to have the majority of my hair at APL by the end of this challenge  Everyone on here is such an inspiration...keep up the great work.



Your hair looks so healthy and it is so nice and thick. Great job!


----------



## KSand (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd like to join! I've been watching from the sidelines and I'm loving all the progress. I've been natural all my life but have heat damage. I am trying to stay away from the heat until my hair is back in tip top condition.

*What am I doing for growth?*
Taking biotin, MSM, and B complex. DCing 2X/week. Bunning all day and everyday.

*What are you not going to do?*
I am not going to straighten my hair until I need a trim. Most likely not until September.

*What length are you now?
*Between shoulder and APL but one side is slower than the other.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 19, 2010)

hi ladies! i sometimes feel likes its not gonna get to apl! or that its not growing! id disapoints me but then i gotta wait and see with time


----------



## Minty (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm not going to officially join this challenge as I'm not posting pics in the thread....but I'ma ride out until the end of the year God-willing and hopefully I'll be APL. I have approx. 5" to go and MAINTAIN. 

oh...and FYI: I was reading a hair mag, and a derma. answered the question about taking prenatal vits and hair growth. 

His answer: it may cause stomach discomfort due to the higher levels of iron

his suggestion: 5,000-10,000mcg of biotin.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 19, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Yeah, like yours! I love your hair in your siggy pic...gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:Sad I'm here ladies....not happy! I don't know what happened to my hair? Maybe cornrows were not a good idea. My ends were see through and noticeably thinner than the rest of my hair, so I got a cut. I can't post pics b/c I'm out of town, but I may have to drop out of this challenge...don't think it's going to happen by December, but I'll post my pics on Monday and let you ladies chime in.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 19, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Yeah where is Salsa - yeah that's right, we're calling you out girl!



Lol! I'm hiding in the bushes!!! My hair is not happy!!


----------



## Minty (Jun 19, 2010)

no Salsa, I'm so sorry


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 19, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> :Sad I'm here ladies....not happy! I don't know what happened to my hair? Maybe cornrows were not a good idea. My ends were see through and noticeably thinner than the rest of my hair, so I got a cut. I can't post pics b/c I'm out of town, but I may have to drop out of this challenge...don't think it's going to happen by December, but I'll post my pics on Monday and let you ladies chime in.



Awww Salsa, sorry to hear that.  Definitely post pics; you never know how much you can gain by Dec. Even if you don't make your goal at the end of the year, when you do make it, your hair will be super healthy and your ends will be great!


----------



## sjmurphy1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you Chasturner!


----------



## afrochique (Jun 20, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Lol! I'm hiding in the bushes!!! My hair is not happy!!



Salsa, I will hide out with you. I too am not sure if I will make it in Dec but there is always 2011! 
Hugs!


----------



## LushLox (Jun 20, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> :Sad I'm here ladies....not happy! I don't know what happened to my hair? Maybe cornrows were not a good idea. My ends were see through and noticeably thinner than the rest of my hair, so I got a cut. I can't post pics b/c I'm out of town, but I may have to drop out of this challenge...don't think it's going to happen by December, but I'll post my pics on Monday and let you ladies chime in.



Oh no, I'm sorry hun.  You'll be back before you know it!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> :Sad I'm here ladies....not happy! I don't know what happened to my hair? Maybe cornrows were not a good idea. My ends were see through and noticeably thinner than the rest of my hair, so I got a cut. I can't post pics b/c I'm out of town, but I may have to drop out of this challenge...don't think it's going to happen by December, but I'll post my pics on Monday and let you ladies chime in.


 
Wait Salsa, I see that your last relaxer was in December last year and you're due for a relaxer this month. If you have not yet relaxed then it could be that your ends simply looks thinner because of your thicker new growth hairs. When you relax, you'll see there will be difference. So before you cut or quit this challenge, do a thickenss check by relaxing or flat-ironing, whichever is best for you at this point and then go from there. 

_~kisses & Hugs~_


----------



## 4evershika (Jun 20, 2010)

Awww salsa don't drop out! You might still be able to make it...!


----------



## manter26 (Jun 20, 2010)

Is anyone else around SL or CBL and in this challenge for Dec 2010? It seems like most challengers posting are aiming to reach APL in the summer.


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 20, 2010)

manter26 said:


> Is anyone else around SL or CBL and in this challenge for Dec 2010? It seems like most challengers posting are aiming to reach APL in the summer.



I am unofficially in the challenge. I am just about to reach shoulder length.


----------



## Newtogrow (Jun 20, 2010)

Updating my pics, I'm still striving while mostly wearing braids and twists.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2010)

manter26 said:


> Is anyone else around SL or CBL and in this challenge for Dec 2010? It seems like most challengers posting are aiming to reach APL in the summer.


 It'll be a miracle if I attain APL by the end of summer. If I do at the end of the year then that is more credible. So I'm guessing I am just around shoulder length right now.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2010)

Newtogrow said:


> Updating my pics, I'm still striving while mostly wearing braids and twists.


 WooHoo! Only 3 more inches to APL Newtogrow...


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 20, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Wait Salsa, I see that your last relaxer was in December last year and you're due for a relaxer this month. If you have not yet relaxed then it could be that your ends simply looks thinner because of your thicker new growth hairs. When you relax, you'll see there will be difference. So *before you cut or quit this challenge, do a thickenss check by relaxing or flat-ironing, whichever is best for you at this point and then go from there. *
> 
> _~kisses & Hugs~_



Salsa relaxed Thursday but I do agree that she shouldn't drop the challenge.


----------



## shasha8685 (Jun 20, 2010)

Stopping in with a progress pic.

Looks like it's gonna take forever to get to APL. However, I'm keeping my hair braided up through the summer and relaxing in late Aug. or early Sept. We shall see.....


----------



## 4evershika (Jun 20, 2010)

manter26 said:


> Is anyone else around SL or CBL and in this challenge for Dec 2010? It seems like most challengers posting are aiming to reach APL in the summer.



I'm aiming to reach APL by my b-day in november... right now I'm around CBL


----------



## 4evershika (Jun 20, 2010)

shasha it looks like you're making some good progress!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 21, 2010)

shasha8685 said:


> Stopping in with a progress pic.
> 
> Looks like it's gonna take forever to get to APL. However, I'm keeping my hair braided up through the summer and *relaxing in late Aug. or early Sept.* We shall see.....


 
Looks like we'll be relaxing around the same time. I have a touch up twin!!


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Jun 21, 2010)

Going by the pictures on here, it'd be a miracle if I reach APL by Dec. I think about half of ya'll that are saying you're not at APL, are really there. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 21, 2010)

jetbeauty09 said:


> *Going by the pictures on here, it'd be a miracle if I reach APL by Dec.* *I think about half of ya'll that are saying you're not at APL, are really there*.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
It won't necessarily be a miracle for you to reach it! How far along are you?

I think it depends on what the person is calling APL. For instance, in my siggy, my hair looks APLish but I have since trimmed off an inch plus I'm aiming for full erplexed Also, some are claiming APL when they are just grazing, and others, like me, won't claim APL until they slightly pass it which will probably be Dec.


----------



## dede1129 (Jun 21, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> I'm aiming to reach APL by my b-day in november... right now I'm around CBL


 
I am hoping to reach it by my bday in November too on the 29th! When is yours? We can compare pics


----------



## Charz (Jun 21, 2010)

I plan on trimming to APL in December, and then next year my goal will be BSB


----------



## Amerie123 (Jun 21, 2010)

@dede & love:  ooh, I too have a bday in november (21st)... i can compare w/ yall!!!


----------



## dede1129 (Jun 21, 2010)

amazing said:


> @dede & love: ooh, I too have a bday in november (21st)... i can compare w/ yall!!!


 

YAY! I look forward to it What length are u now?


----------



## aprils13 (Jun 21, 2010)

I decided to flatiron my hair and give myself a much need trim.  I had a lot of single strand knots in my nape.  I don't know why most of the knots are in that one area?  

Here are the results.  I think I'm about 2 inches away from apl, what do you think?


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 21, 2010)

Charz said:


> *I plan on trimming to APL in December, and then next year my goal will be BSB*


 
I will be doing the same thing...BSB by Dec 2011!


----------



## Zedster (Jun 21, 2010)

manter26 said:


> Is anyone else around SL or CBL and in this challenge for Dec 2010? It seems like most challengers posting are aiming to reach APL in the summer.



I've lived all my life perpetually at SL, so it'd be a miracle if it hovers slightly above CBL by summer, let alone APL!

My hair feels healthier than it's ever been and while I have wicked shrinkage, I don't think I'm retaining length. My ends were full of SSKs and MSK (multiple strand knots!), so when I twisted my hair last night, I trimmed about half an inch off the ends. Hopefully, that will help keep my ends healthy.


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Jun 21, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> It won't necessarily be a miracle for you to reach it! How far along are you?
> 
> I think it depends on what the person is calling APL. For instance, in my siggy, my hair looks APLish but I have since trimmed off an inch plus I'm aiming for full erplexed Also, some are claiming APL when they are just grazing, and others, like me, won't claim APL until they slightly pass it which will probably be Dec.


 
My avatar is the last time I straightened which was back in March so I'm probably about 1 inch longer than that. I'm debating on straightening soon to see what progress I have. You are definitely right about others not claiming until they are slightly pass it. Thats what it seems like it. I'm a stretcher, if I can stretch most pieces to that length, I'm claiming it!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 22, 2010)

OMG! I have finally found a condish that allows me to COMPLETELY detangle my new growth in under 10 minutes...Silicon Mix . I had been reading countless threads on this product but couldn't bring myself to purchase it because mineral oil is the 2nd ingredient . Well, I'm 10 weeks post and have about an inch of ng; around 12-14 weeks I cannot part my hair (at 15+ weeks I don't even bother with it), and actually have my mom detangle it which takes about *2 hours or more . *I decided to break down and purchase SM because I read that it works best when you are several weeks post and I am not aiming to drive 2.5 hours to see my mom for a 2 hour detangling session.  Although she said that she's expecting me soon, LOL!

So after my workout yesterday I decided to try it out. I shampoo'd and used a moisturizing rinse out--AO Island Naturals and towel dried my hair. I put SM on my hair from root to tip and and covered with a plastic cap for 5 or 6 mins. Well, I rinsed out the SM and the comb glided through my ng like butter, y'all, B-U-T-T-E-R! I allowed my hair to air dry and didn't add a leave in or anything else because I wanted to see how this product would leave my air dried hair. (I was betting it would be dry and brittle due to the mineral oil)...NOPE 24 hours later my hair is so soft. Can we say new stretching staple??  I guess it's time to start experimenting with other ways to use this product. Mom, your services will no longer be needed.


----------



## 4evershika (Jun 22, 2010)

dede1129 said:


> I am hoping to reach it by my bday in November too on the 29th! When is yours? We can compare pics



Mine is on the 10th!! Woot woot November babies!!!


----------



## brownbean96 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks X 2!!



Love~Above~Color said:


> am sooo not a judge of length...it's juss to hard to tell...but it doesn't look like it will be too much longer...
> HOWEVER I LOVE your hair in your pic..those curls are sooooooooooo CUTE!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> OMG! I have finally found a condish that allows me to COMPLETELY detangle my new growth in under 10 minutes...Silicon Mix . I had been reading countless threads on this product but couldn't bring myself to purchase it because mineral oil is the 2nd ingredient . Well, I'm 10 weeks post and have about an inch of ng; around 12-14 weeks I cannot part my hair (at 15+ weeks I don't even bother with it), and actually have my mom detangle it which takes about *2 hours or more . *I decided to break down and purchase SM because I read that it works best when you are several weeks post and I am not aiming to drive 2.5 hours to see my mom for a 2 hour detangling session.  Although she said that she's expecting me soon, LOL!
> 
> So after my workout yesterday I decided to try it out. I shampoo'd and used a moisturizing rinse out--AO Island Naturals and towel dried my hair. I put SM on my hair from root to tip and and covered with a plastic cap for 5 or 6 mins. Well,* I rinsed out the SM and the comb glided through my ng like butter, y'all, B-U-T-T-E-R!* I allowed my hair to air dry and didn't add a leave in or anything else because I wanted to see how this product would leave my air dried hair. (I was betting it would be dry and brittle due to the mineral oil)...NOPE 24 hours later my hair is so soft. Can we say new stretching staple??  I guess it's time to start experimenting with other ways to use this product. Mom, your services will no longer be needed.


 I totally agree chasturner. I love SM a LOT! It is good to my natural hair.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jun 22, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> OMG! I have finally found a condish that allows me to COMPLETELY detangle my new growth in under 10 minutes...Silicon Mix . I had been reading countless threads on this product but couldn't bring myself to purchase it because mineral oil is the 2nd ingredient . Well, I'm 10 weeks post and have about an inch of ng; around 12-14 weeks I cannot part my hair (at 15+ weeks I don't even bother with it), and actually have my mom detangle it which takes about *2 hours or more . *I decided to break down and purchase SM because I read that it works best when you are several weeks post and I am not aiming to drive 2.5 hours to see my mom for a 2 hour detangling session.  Although she said that she's expecting me soon, LOL!
> 
> So after my workout yesterday I decided to try it out. I shampoo'd and used a moisturizing rinse out--AO Island Naturals and towel dried my hair. I put SM on my hair from root to tip and and covered with a plastic cap for 5 or 6 mins. Well, I rinsed out the SM and the comb glided through my ng like butter, y'all, B-U-T-T-E-R! I allowed my hair to air dry and didn't add a leave in or anything else because I wanted to see how this product would leave my air dried hair. (I was betting it would be dry and brittle due to the mineral oil)...NOPE 24 hours later my hair is so soft. Can we say new stretching staple??  I guess it's time to start experimenting with other ways to use this product. Mom, your services will no longer be needed.



I deep conditioned with it today after swimming. My hair is super soft. It is definitely the truth.


----------



## Caychica (Jun 22, 2010)

Can I join???  

What are you doing for growth?
GNC HS&N Vitamins
Wash & D/C every 2 weeks


What are you not going to do?
No more trims/cuts


What length are you now?
SL


----------



## Amerie123 (Jun 23, 2010)

dede1129 said:


> YAY! I look forward to it What length are u now?



girl, its hard to describe.. but its in between SL and APL.. I'll post pics this within the next week.. quarterly pics are due soon anyways.. but yes, this is exciting!!


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 23, 2010)

wow Idk what happened but my hair just came into it's own this month. Maybe it's the vitamins or working out more but it has grown and I have so much new growth that I can not stop touching


----------



## zenann (Jun 23, 2010)

*What am I doing for growth?*
Moisturize and Seal Daily
Low manipulation styles
Wash once a week- Air drying or Rollersetting
DC 2x weekly
JBCO 3x weekly
Massage scalp 3x weekly
Relax every 11 weeks

*What am I not going to do?*
No direct heat..Bye bye flat Iron/curling iron. Cept on relaxer day of course

*What is your current length?*
I am currently shoulder length





My progress since Jan 2010 to June 2010


----------



## authormom (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

Just wanted to check in with an update. 

I have been pretty consistant with my weekly washing and DC'ing. I baggy 1-2 week (usually once at the beginning and again the night before I wash).

I have also established my vitamin regimen and I'm proud of myself. 

Prenatal (switching to GNC Women's multi when these are gone)
MSM (1000mg)
B-Complex
Biotin (10mgs)
Vitamin C (500mgs)

Its been almost three weeks since my relaxer/touch-up but I swear I have new growth.  (I hope its not my imagination! ) I do PS'ing (bunning/braids at home and wigs/ponys when I go out)

I plan on stretching my relaxing to eight weeks, so I hope to have so great retention.


----------



## Melaninme (Jun 24, 2010)

*I'm in!*

*What am I doing for growth?
*Sealing ends every other day if ps is worn loose.
Protective styles 90% of the time; twist updo.
Shampoo once a week- Air drying; may try a Corrine Bailey Rae rollerset on my shorten tresses 
Wash hair in sections
Use only DW for my hair
Deep condition once a month
Massage scalp nightly with serum
Exercise
Drink plenty of water
Sleep with hair covered in satin scarf

*What am I not going to do?*
No heat styling
No brushing hair when wet
RUSHING to finish do
HIF
Expose tresses to long hours outdoors without protection.  


*What is your current length?*
I am currently base of neck/shoulder length


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jun 24, 2010)

Just posting an update...I ended a six month stretch about three or four days ago...the first picture (March 2010?) is just to show my natural color...the second picture is the result of my touch up and black rinse this week. I am growing out layers...technically, I have made APL in some areas, but I'm not claiming until I am full APL/beyond APL.

I will post another pic when I flat iron to show a more accurate length



Pics removed


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 24, 2010)

goodmorningruby said:


> Just posting an update...I ended a six month stretch about three or four days ago...the first picture (March 2010?) is just to show my natural color...the second picture is the result of my touch up and black rinse this week. I am growing out layers...technically, I have made APL in some areas, but I'm not claiming until I am full APL/beyond APL.
> 
> I will post another pic when I flat iron to show a more accurate length



Wow! You made some good progress during your stretch, congrats!


----------



## LushLox (Jun 25, 2010)

I got weave checked yesterday - well they didn't put their hand in my hair or anything but I was asked if I had a piece in. I was so happy!


----------



## indarican (Jun 25, 2010)

Ladies it pains me to say that I will have to be dropping out of the challenge. Im going to be cutting my hair tomorrow for a wedding. It is needed. My ends are unsalvable, to many products on it. hopefully this cut and a fresh start will allow me to have apl by june of next year. It was a great challenge.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't think I'm going to make it.


----------



## myhair84 (Jun 25, 2010)

I also will be dropping out of this challenge due to the fact that i am studying for the bar exam and won't have time to check in weekly like I used to. I hope I make it by Dec but we will see


----------



## Imoan (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a silly ? I guess,  Is APL when the hair is  at the tip of your armpit or when you raise your arms and it reach underneath it?  also I see some people when their hair reach the bra strap on their shoulders say they are BSL, and I thought BSL is when your hair is touching the straps that buckle up  on your back? Hope my ?? make sense.. lol


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 25, 2010)

Imoan said:


> I have a silly ? I guess, Is APL when the hair is at the tip of your armpit or when you raise your arms and it reach underneath it? also I see some people when their hair reach the bra strap on their shoulders say they are BSL, and I thought BSL is when your hair is touching the straps that buckle up on your back? Hope my ?? make sense.. lol


 
APL is when your arms are down by your side and reaches your armpit or with your arms out stretched to the side (forming a T) and your hair reaches your armpit. In these two instances you can be APL but not *FULL* APL. From my understanding, you are full when the majority of your hair reaches the area (so ususally a person would be considered full after they have passed the point of interest). BSL hair reaches the strap with the clasp so the strap across your back. If one's hair reaches the strap on their shoulders, they are considered shoulder length.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2010)

I am definitely full shoulder length right now. I had my niece pull the nape hair down and checked it in the mirror and I am about 3 inches from APL. I am hoping to reach it by November this year - I know, I know, I am looking for some speedy hair growth. I am very optimistic about it too. 

To help me get there quickly, I will be getting some braids put in on Sunday for about 2 months. I started working out again and don't have the time to fix my hair everyday or even mess up my wigs with sweat. I may do the extension braids again for another 2 months before the end of the year as well.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'll make APL by December. I'm about 5 inches away from APL (I would have been closer if I hadn't BC'd back in April) but I'm not going to give up. I'm 6' tall with a long neck so we'll see...


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Jun 25, 2010)

I think I will be APL before August... just need to not cut my hair again


----------



## ellehair (Jun 26, 2010)

hey ladies i will def make it by december or before!! im siked


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Jun 26, 2010)

I got a relaxer about 2 weeks ago after stretching for 16 weeks and my hair grew ALOT! My hair hasn't been this long since maybe 8th or 9th grade and I'm really excited. Right now, I'm sitting pretty right between SL and APL so I think I'm going to make it by December, yay!


----------



## bellebebe (Jun 26, 2010)

UPDATES! my newly relaxed hair.


----------



## 4evershika (Jun 26, 2010)

^^^Great progress from December!! And your hair is nice and shiny!!!!


----------



## Prinncipality (Jun 26, 2010)

I cannot wait to relax. While the new growth is addictively soft, it makes my hair feel so freaking short!my ponytails and buns are puny


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 26, 2010)

I actually made APL in March I still havent added a pic to this topic, I will try to get one up later this week.


----------



## Newtogrow (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm still hanging in there. Here are my updates.


----------



## Melaninme (Jun 27, 2010)

^^^
Great progress! Bellebebe, same for you as well!

Platinum,  I'm tall too (5'10"), so I understand the long neck thing and I love your spirit....DONT GIVE UP (should be the motto of this thread)!


----------



## Minty (Jun 27, 2010)

just checking in. It's coming along. Now just holding on to what's coming out of my head!


----------



## LushLox (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking good ladies, keep up the good work.


----------



## Judwill07 (Jun 27, 2010)

Technical problems will post again later.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey ladies. Here is my oh so late update. After 6 months of stretching, I ended up getting my hair cut. The ends just looked so dang scraggly! I guess I should have started my HHJ with a fresh cut instead of trying to hang on to all that damage. So I'm basically at the same length as before. I don't think I'm going to make APL by Dec 31, but I'm going to stay in the challenge anyway. Here is my starting picture:
[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and where I am now:





The only good thing that came out of this stretch is my nape. I started with NO hair whatsoever in the nape area, and this is what it looks like after 6 months of TLC:
<
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, I'm soo discouraged, but not throwing in the towel yet!!


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 27, 2010)

^^ girl you will make it. You still have a few months yet...ur nap is looking good so dont be discouraged and actually to me it looks like u did have some growth so be patient. Girl, look at NJOY I mean she went from a lil below shoulder length in jan to basically almost or she is waaaaay past apl it looks like to me, I'm not sure of her current length but she did that in like 4-5 months. I was like damn, wth? but yea dont give up


----------



## Judwill07 (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks Ijanei, I'm just so frustrated with not posting all the pictures that I wanted. I don't know what the problem is.  Anyway, I've sent the photos to my home email and they are on my phone. O well...I have 6 months to figure it out.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Salsa, nice to have you back! I wouldn't worry too much about making APL because if you don't make it, you'll at least be grazing. From your pics, you don't look like you're that far away; I'm glad you didn't drop out of the challenge. When I read your initial post after your relaxer, I was thinking that you hair was like grazing shoulder or something!!! Hang in there.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 28, 2010)

Salsa you will make it, and if you don't you should be very very near it. Try not to be too discouraged.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 28, 2010)

I need to put down the heat stylers. I bought some jumbo curling irons and I've used them twice recently  the curls you can achieve are just so gorgeous. However it's a slippery slope, and I'm not prepared to take any risks and find myself depending on them. So I'll be putting them down for a while and stick to my trusted flexi rods and steam rollers.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 28, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I need to put down the heat stylers. I bought some jumbo curling irons and I've used them twice recently  the curls you can achieve are just so gorgeous. However it's a slippery slope, and I'm not prepared to take any risks and find myself depending on them. So I'll be putting them down for a while and stick to my trusted flexi rods and steam rollers.


 
STEP AWAY FROM THE CURLING IRONS!lol If you're looking for big gorgeous curls, get some larger flexi rods!!! I'm on a personal 1 year no direct heat challenge to see how my hair behaves. I packed my curlers, flat iron, and blow dryer in a box and put it in the attic last year...so when I'm having one of those I need heat moments, I realize that I really don't want to go in the attic and seach for the box so I choose a healthier option. 

Cream, heat is like alcohol, use in moderation!


----------



## afrochique (Jun 28, 2010)

Salsa, you are closer than you think. You should actually make it before Dec. You go girl!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 28, 2010)

Am I the only one who forgot that we are to post a progress pic on particular dates? (I know that we can post pics any other time, I'm just talking about "official" dates). June 30 (Wed) is the next one...


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 28, 2010)

^ thanks for reminding me


----------



## Eluv (Jun 28, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Am I the only one who forgot that we are to post a progress pic on particular dates? (I know that we can post pics any other time, I'm just talking about "official" dates). June 30 (Wed) is the next one...


 

And Wed, June 30th is my Birthday .  I haven't seen my hair straighten in over a year. I plan to flat iron, but I'm also hair lazy so don't hold me to that plz.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 28, 2010)

We won't hold you to it, Eluv! Happy early birthday!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 29, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Salsa you will make it, and if you don't you should be very very near it. Try not to be too discouraged.


 Thanks Cream Tee.  I'm holding on.  I'm also kind of over it now, if you know what I mean.  If I make it, great, if I don't, then there's always next year.  I'm enjoying seeing all these ladies meet their goals and the beautiful heads of hair Oh, and your hair is lovely!!! 



afrochique said:


> Salsa, you are closer than you think. You should actually make it before Dec. You go girl!


Really, you think so afrochique??  I'm wondering if I should trim any more of my ends off. Some of them still look kinda thin...I don't know, but I hope you are right!



Ijanei said:


> ^^ girl you will make it. You still have a few months yet...ur nap is looking good so dont be discouraged and actually to me it looks like u did have some growth so be patient. Girl, look at NJOY I mean she went from a lil below shoulder length in jan to basically almost or she is waaaaay past apl it looks like to me, I'm not sure of her current length but she did that in like 4-5 months. I was like damn, wth? but yea dont give up


 
Ijanel, I get all excited when I hear about ladies like NJOY, but my hair grows sooo slow...like snail like!  I'm hoping for a summer spurt or something. And yes, my nape has came a long way. I am very proud of that.  I'm hanging in there. Thanks for the encouragement. 



chasturner84 said:


> Hey Salsa, nice to have you back! I wouldn't worry too much about making APL because if you don't make it, you'll at least be grazing. From your pics, you don't look like you're that far away; I'm glad you didn't drop out of the challenge. When I read your initial post after your relaxer, I was thinking that you hair was like grazing shoulder or something!!! Hang in there.


 
LOL! Chasturner, you know my hair seemed so short and thin right after the relaxer.  After about 4 to 5 days it loosened up and I could see that it wasn't that short.  I'm hanging in there.  Your hair is looking great girl!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 29, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> no Salsa, I'm so sorry


 


chasturner84 said:


> Awww Salsa, sorry to hear that. Definitely post pics; you never know how much you can gain by Dec. Even if you don't make your goal at the end of the year, when you do make it, your hair will be super healthy and your ends will be great!


 


afrochique said:


> Salsa, I will hide out with you. I too am not sure if I will make it in Dec but there is always 2011!
> Hugs!


 


Cream Tee said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry hun.  You'll be back before you know it!


 


love.akihsoy said:


> Awww salsa don't drop out! You might still be able to make it...!


 


Aggie said:


> Wait Salsa, I see that your last relaxer was in December last year and you're due for a relaxer this month. If you have not yet relaxed then it could be that your ends simply looks thinner because of your thicker new growth hairs. When you relax, you'll see there will be difference. So before you cut or quit this challenge, do a thickenss check by relaxing or flat-ironing, whichever is best for you at this point and then go from there.
> 
> _~kisses & Hugs~_


 
I just wanted to say thank you ladies for encouraging me!!! I was so depressed after my relaxer that I couldn't bear to get on here and post, but I really appreciate all of you!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

Salsa, 2moro we are to post progress pics. Although you just posted your relaxer update pics, you should do a side by side comparison pic. I agree with Ijanei and the others: you are closer to APL than you think and it is still within reach for you.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 29, 2010)

^^excuse my ignorance, but how do you do the side by side comparison picture? I just figured out the multiquote today. Lol! I'm so lame.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

^^There are different ways to do it: MS paint, powerpoint, pikistrips, etc. I like using piki strips...that's how I did the progression pic in my siggy. Just go to their website, sign up for free and get started. When you are done, save the comic to your computer and you will be able to attach it as a pic in a post here.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 29, 2010)

^haaa dont feel lame, I didnt even try the multi-quote thing yet 
but Im not sure how everybody else does here comparison shots, so please tell ladies 
I have a program on my computer that lets me put side by side pics so that's how i do mine... or go to picnik to do it


----------



## Aggie (Jun 29, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> ^^excuse my ignorance, but how do you do the side by side comparison picture? I just figured out the multiquote today. Lol! I'm so lame.


 
I use a program from www.photoscape.org. I found it super easy to use too. I spent a couple of hors one Sunday morning learning how to use the different features on it.


----------



## Judwill07 (Jun 30, 2010)

Just adding photos...now that I know how erplexed I can keep a once every 2 month photo diary. So next post will be end of Aug. Happy growing everyone, and take care of those ends!


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 30, 2010)

guess I will update sometime today....but will have to come back on Friday when I flat iron my hair. So instead of posting today, hope u dont mind if I post friday!


----------



## LushLox (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh is it update day today!? Hmm don't think I'll be able to add any new pics until tomorrow.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 30, 2010)

guess i will do my hair and update


----------



## Eluv (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's my update pics.  Hopefully I'll make APL by Dec because my hair grows so slow I want to just scream.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 30, 2010)

nice progress ELuv


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 30, 2010)

_here is myupdate, I doubt if i make it by september now ....it just seems stuck in the thing it's going thru 
hopefully i do make it by december, If not, i guess there is a such thing as terminal length 

just finished flat ironing

sorry if the pics are big
_















as u can see the one side is longer than the other, it always grow like that, I cant call it


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 30, 2010)

Overall I'm pretty pleased with my progress. I know that a major PROFESSIONAL trim is definitely in the cards but I'll save it for Dec. In the pic on the right, I had just attempted to trim my ends...that trim didn't go according to plan so it's really uneven. Here's my update:


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 30, 2010)

i feel like mines never gonna get there; somedays im so motivated then at times i check a bit and end up sad....


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow  Thats some major growth! Great progress 





chasturner84 said:


> Overall I'm pretty pleased with my progress. I know that a major PROFESSIONAL trim is definitely in the cards but I'll save it for Dec. In the pic on the right, I had just attempted to trim my ends...that trim didn't go according to plan so it's really uneven. Here's my update:


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 30, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Overall I'm pretty pleased with my progress. I know that a major PROFESSIONAL trim is definitely in the cards but I'll save it for Dec. In the pic on the right, I had just attempted to trim my ends...that trim didn't go according to plan so it's really uneven. Here's my update:



Chasturner, your hair is to die for!!! Amazing progress!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ashleescheveux said:


> Wow  Thats some major growth! Great progress





Salsarisma said:


> Chasturner, your hair is to die for!!! Amazing progress!



Thanks guys! I think I may have had a growth spurt because of the noticeable length difference--which I didn't even notice until I looked at the comparison pics. Unfortunately the spurt only occurred in the crown and back so it's really uneven now. I still have about 6-8 weeks before my relaxer so I'm afraid of what it may look like then but I guess I'll just let it play catch up with itself until I even it up at the end of the year.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 30, 2010)

coolsista-paris said:


> i feel like mines never gonna get there; somedays im so motivated then at times i check a bit and end up sad....



Stop watching it (aka length checks)! Keep going strong with your reggie and let your hair do its thing...you'll get there.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 30, 2010)

What in the world are you doing with your hair Chasturner? That growth in a months time and u really are at apl it looks like...um I want to know that secret!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jun 30, 2010)

^^LOL...there's no secret, honest. Probably just my spurt. I have a feeling that the growth is done for the summer or winding down at least. *sigh* My hair will probably start going through the thickening phase now.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's my update of straightened hair: (from early June)






heres a true comparison of bumped, flat ironed hair: 





I feel like I'm soooooo far. I'm going to stop obsessing over it and just stay on top of my regi and protective styles.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 30, 2010)

^ aww i'm sure ur making progress, it may not seem like that to you sooo...dont feel that way


----------



## Eluv (Jul 1, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> nice progress ELuv


 

Thank you

You are making nice progress as well.  I love your thick ends.


----------



## Amerie123 (Jul 1, 2010)

i wanted to post my pics last night, but I had gotten sooo busy.. I promise I will have them up by Fri!!! great progress ladies..keep it up..


----------



## Eluv (Jul 1, 2010)

Every time I attempt to wear my hair down it snags on my clothes. At what length does this not happen anymore.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 1, 2010)

Eluv said:


> Every time I attempt to wear my hair down it snags on my clothes. At what length does this not happen anymore.


 
I don't think that length exists; I think it may even get worse. When I wear my hair down, as soon as I feel the *1st* pull or snag, it goes up into a bun or updo. I don't play.


----------



## shasha8685 (Jul 1, 2010)

Great progress ladies! Keep up the good work!


----------



## 4evershika (Jul 1, 2010)

uh oh! I'll post update pics when I relax on satuday, promise!


----------



## manter26 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> ^ aww i'm sure ur making progress, it may not seem like that to you sooo...dont feel that way



Thanks, I know I'm making progress. I gave myself a year to make to APL from neck length and I think I'm right on track. My deadline it Dec 31st. I think I need to focus on my other challenges and not worry about this one until I'm in the home stretch.


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Jul 1, 2010)

I've unofficially placed myself in this challenge. Lol
I have about an inch before I'll claim it. I think I'll make it though. Here's my progress


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 1, 2010)

CaramelPrincezz said:


> *I've unofficially placed myself in this challenge*. Lol
> I have about an inch before I'll claim it. I think I'll make it though. Here's my progress


 
@ the bolded! Welcome aboard! Great job on your progress. You'll definitely be APL soon


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 1, 2010)

HELP! chear me up....im thinking that i won't make it by december. I never do lots fo measuring, can someone tell me by the pic about how much inches i might need to get there? :-(

im hoping that my boyfriend put his finger on more hair than he should..nahhh maybe not.
maybe straightened i'll see more length?


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 1, 2010)

coolsista-paris said:


> HELP! chear me up....im thinking that i won't make it by december. I never do lots fo measuring, can someone tell me by the pic about how much inches i might need to get there? :-(
> 
> im hoping that my boyfriend put his finger on more hair than he should..nahhh maybe not.
> maybe straightened i'll see more length?


 
It may help if you straighten your hair but by the pic I would say you have 2.5-3" to go.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 1, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> It may help if you straighten your hair but by the pic I would say you have 2.5-3" to go.



thaks for you help
wow all that in 5 months !!!! too short! let me get straight back to protective styling.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 1, 2010)

coolsista-paris said:


> thaks for you help
> wow all that in 5 months !!!! too short! let me get straight back to protective styling.



If your hair grows at the average rate, it's definitely attainable! Stay positive, you'll make it!


----------



## grow (Jul 2, 2010)

hi ladies! i think this will be my first (ok, maybe second) progress pic since i joined in jan.
i've been off the boards for a while, but steadily working my program!
i hit APL a little while ago, but that was only my nape area.
now i'm waiting for the shorter lengths from the front to get there, which means by that time, my nape just might be at BSB, although i'm still confused about EXACTLY where BSB is.....(suggestions are welcome!)

anyhoo, this is what i've got so far in 6 months of progress.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 2, 2010)

grow said:


> hi ladies! i think this will be my first (ok, maybe second) progress pic since i joined in jan.
> i've been off the boards for a while, but steadily working my program!
> i hit APL a little while ago, but that was only my nape area.
> now i'm waiting for the shorter lengths from the front to get there, which means by that time, my nape just might be at BSB, although i'm still confused about EXACTLY where BSB is.....(suggestions are welcome!)
> ...


 
Hey Grow I copied your pic and drew a line where BSB would be on you...you are close girl!!!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jul 2, 2010)

Great Progress Ladies!!! I'm still in braids at the moment and won't be able to add any update pics, but I'm about 2.5 " away from APL in the back.  Now the front is at least 4" and the sides are about 3.5". Grrr....my hair is so many dang lengths.....but that's what I get from going to a scissor happy stylist.  

Oh well, I've upped my protein and vitamin in take for the summer (I'm trying to get my body in shape as well) and I've started using BT regularly.  I have high hopes!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 2, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Great Progress Ladies!!! I'm still in braids at the moment and won't be able to add any update pics, but I'm about 2.5 " away from APL in the back. *Now the front is at least 4" and the sides are about 3.5"*. Grrr....my hair is so many dang lengths.....but that's what I get from going to a scissor happy stylist.
> 
> Oh well, I've upped my protein and vitamin in take for the summer (I'm trying to get my body in shape as well) and I've started using BT regularly. I have high hopes!!


 
@ the bolded: I know how you feel. I have CBL sides and I was initially trying to get those to APL with the rest of my hair this year but it doesn't look like it will happen. I will be BSL before my sides get to APL...IF they ever get there.


----------



## grow (Jul 2, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Hey Grow I copied your pic and drew a line where BSB would be on you...you are close girl!!!


 
i really appreciate your kindness, that is really sweet of you, but for some reason (i don't know if it's just my computer or not) i cannot see the picture where you were so kind to draw the bsb line.
could you please let me know how close you'd say i am, until the picture situation is worked out?
thank you so much!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jul 2, 2010)

ladies I will update my pics by tomorrow. I think I have about 1 inch until APL but I need to get a trim tomorrow some maybe it will be about 1.5 inches after I get my hair dusted


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 2, 2010)

grow said:


> i really appreciate your kindness, that is really sweet of you, but for some reason (i don't know if it's just my computer or not) i cannot see the picture where you were so kind to draw the bsb line.
> could you please let me know how close you'd say i am, until the picture situation is worked out?
> thank you so much!


 
The tip of your hair will be there in about 1" but I'd say you have about 2.5-3 more inches to go for the rest of your hair. How tall are you? I'm jealous!!


----------



## grow (Jul 2, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> The tip of your hair will be there in about 1" but I'd say you have about 2.5-3 more inches to go for the rest of your hair. How tall are you? I'm jealous!!


 
thanks so much for the important info!
the tip does seem to grow faster.....erplexedand i'm 5 feet 10 and 1/2, so APL, BSB&BSL on, will take alot of growth to really show up on me.

btw, what are you jealous of honey?
with hair as beautiful as yours, i'm the one who has a reason to be jealous!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^Thanks!...it seems that it will take forever for my hair to get to BSB because my torso is long, lol I'm proportionately challenged.


----------



## grow (Jul 2, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> ^^Thanks!...it seems that it will take forever for my hair to get to BSB because my torso is long, lol I'm proportionately challenged.


 
ya see, this is the confusing part.
i can understand if you have front layers dangling in at CBL and believe me, i need to grow out my front layers, too.
seems like unless we started with a bob hairdo', the nape is always the first to show real length.
but when i look at your beautiful ends, i see BSB already there for them!
from what i've thought BSB to be, you are maybe even already past that point!
whatever point they are at, it's all looking great, and that's what counts the most!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 2, 2010)

grow said:


> ya see, this is the confusing part.
> i can understand if you have front layers dangling in at CBL and believe me, i need to grow out my front layers, too.
> seems like unless we started with a bob hairdo', the nape is always the first to show real length.
> but when i look at your beautiful ends, *i see BSB already there for them*!
> ...


@ bolded: I wish!!! I have about 2-2.5 more inches before I get below my shoulder blades...Full BSB/BSL will be my goal for Dec 2011


----------



## grow (Jul 2, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> @ bolded: I wish!!! I have about 2-2.5 more inches before I get below my shoulder blades...Full BSB/BSL will be my goal for Dec 2011


 
dec? i bet you'll be there much sooner than dec., hun!


----------



## djanae (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry I'm late! But here are my updates!


Here's my hair today: I tried to make smaller - hopefully it isn't huge erplexed







And here's a pikistrip I made of my progress since the challenge started:


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 2, 2010)

djanae said:


> Sorry I'm late! But here are my updates!
> 
> Here's my hair today: I tried to make smaller - hopefully it isn't huge erplexed
> 
> And here's a pikistrip I made of my progress since the challenge started:



Lovely progress!!  And so healthy


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm still just moving along.  Don't really know my length at this point.  Don't plan on straightening until my Bday in September.

I've been having some protein sensitivity issues so I'm on a strictly moisture regimen right now.

This is my progress in twists.


----------



## grow (Jul 3, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm still just moving along. Don't really know my length at this point. Don't plan on straightening until my Bday in September.
> 
> I've been having some protein sensitivity issues so I'm on a strictly moisture regimen right now.
> 
> This is my progress in twists.


 
looks like alot of wonderful progress to me!
which moisturizing treatments are you using?
you're gonna be amazed when you straighten your hair in sept.!
i just know it!


----------



## grow (Jul 3, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Hey Grow I copied your pic and drew a line where BSB would be on you...you are close girl!!!


 
hi Chasturner84!
thanks again for trying with that line! i managed to get some help with it and wanted to ask you, is this where the line would be for BSB on me or is that really BSL? (remember what i'd said about the difference being confusing, lol, well, this is why)


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 3, 2010)

grow said:


> looks like alot of wonderful progress to me!
> which moisturizing treatments are you using?
> you're gonna be amazed when you straighten your hair in sept.!
> i just know it!



For cowashing I'm using:
SSI Avocado
HV Moist 24/7

For DC:
Shea Moisture
SSI Banana Burlee
WDT

Any styling product with out protein.

I really can't figure out what changed that I got so protein sensitive.  My hair will get hard and crunchy even if I cowash with a mild protein product.  I know I got protein overload from the new HV Acai condish because I didn't realize it had so much protein in it coupled with a styling product that had protein as well.  I thought I was over it esp after my henna went well but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 3, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> For cowashing I'm using:
> SSI Avocado
> HV Moist 24/7
> 
> ...


 
My hair is going through a phase now where it only wants moisture. I guess maybe one day, I'll figure out this moisture/protein balance. I know the basics, but it still takes some work erplexed I do know one thing: moisture has never failed me - so maybe I should just stick with that and leave protein alone.


----------



## grow (Jul 3, 2010)

i totally "get" the protein problem.
whew, that had my hair going snap crackle pop for quite a while!
have you ladies checked out this thread yet?
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=466588
it's made just for people like us who are very sensitive to protein.
hth!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 3, 2010)

grow said:


> hi Chasturner84!
> thanks again for trying with that line! i managed to get some help with it and wanted to ask you, is this where the line would be for BSB on me or is that really BSL? (remember what i'd said about the difference being confusing, lol, well, this is why)



Heeeey Grow! The line that you drew is BSB. People use BSB instead of BSL because it is more accurate than BSL (some wear their bras high, some are super low). My BSL, for instance, is actually MBL because I wear my bra low. Once you reach the line, you can claim either one.


----------



## grow (Jul 3, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Heeeey Grow! The line that you drew is BSB. People use BSB instead of BSL because it is more accurate than BSL (some wear their bras high, some are super low). My BSL, for instance, is actually MBL because I wear my bra low. Once you reach the line, you can claim either one.


 

thank you Chasturner84!!!:bouncegre

i have been confused about that difference since i came here! 
NOW i get it!
i also really appreciate what you said because i too, wear my bra low and it's way lower than that line (!)....so with this new understanding, i'm actually closer than i thought....wow, not bad! i'm thrilled! thanks!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 3, 2010)

grow said:


> i totally "get" the protein problem.
> whew, that had my hair going snap crackle pop for quite a while!
> have you ladies checked out this thread yet?
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=466588
> ...



Funny thing is I was never protein sensitive.  I could use a combination of protein laden products and as long as there was some moisture thrown in there then my hair was happy.

Now if I use a product with even a drop of protein in it like my hair is like 
The other thing is now I  see "heat damaged" areas that weren't there and I haven't used heat since Feb and my hair has been fine.  I noticed it after I was bunning last week and using gel.  And that shouldn't cause me to have straight sections.  I'm just so  about what is going on with my hair.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 3, 2010)

grow said:


> thank you Chasturner84!!!:bouncegre
> 
> i have been confused about that difference since i came here!
> NOW i get it!
> i also really appreciate what you said because i too, wear my bra low and it's way lower than that line (!)....so with this new understanding, i'm actually closer than i thought....wow, not bad! i'm thrilled! thanks!



Glad to be of service!


----------



## grow (Jul 3, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Funny thing is I was never protein sensitive. I could use a combination of protein laden products and as long as there was some moisture thrown in there then my hair was happy.
> 
> Now if I use a product with even a drop of protein in it like my hair is like
> The other thing is now I see "heat damaged" areas that weren't there and I haven't used heat since Feb and my hair has been fine. I noticed it after I was bunning last week and using gel. And that shouldn't cause me to have straight sections. I'm just so  about what is going on with my hair.


 
i know how you feel!
this hair stuff is hard to figure out at times.
but i have a question: do you have to bun with gel?
that might be making your hair dry, too.
sure, too much protein is not so good, but if instead there's that gel, that's not so good either, imho. can you try getting your hair to stay put with conditioner?
i say this because i don't use gel anymore and i've seen an enormous change in my hair! i put the conditioner on while it's still a little wet and add some oils if it seems to heavy, white, or thick. 
it works just as well as gel, but cannot dry my hair out.
it might work for you, too!


----------



## djanae (Jul 3, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Lovely progress!!  And so healthy




Thanks Vonnie!  And your progress seems to be going great - loving the thickness too


----------



## dafnie (Jul 3, 2010)

*What are you doing for growth?*
I am currently 22 weeks post relaxer and I am eager to complete this six month stretch. I took my hair out of cornrows two weeks ago (they were in for 4 weeks). I've been bunning and I had a twist/straw set in my hair this week so I didn't comb my hair for 5 days. I'm basically trying to keep up with protective styles and not combing my hair until wash days. I've also been moisturizing and sealing every day. I will be texlaxing in 2 weeks and I will trim my hair.

*What are you not going to do?*
I am not going to use any direct heat unless it's a really special occasion and it's just on my roots (probably up to 3 times till December). I won't wear my hair down much at all because I want to retain more length. I won't trim my hair unless I have damaged ends (I am scissor happy!!).

*What length are you now?*
I am shoulder length so I think this goal is highly attainable.

_June straightened hair length_





_Cornrows_





_Current week's style_


----------



## Amerie123 (Jul 3, 2010)

DEC 31, 2009







JUN 28, 2010


still trying to hang in there...
(sorry 'bout the dark lighting.. erplexed)


----------



## Love~Above~Color (Jul 3, 2010)

what wonderful progress!!!
won't be doin' a length check until end of July...
LOVIN' to see everyone's progress tho!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jul 4, 2010)

Checking in!!
This was my hair on December 27, 2009:






Here it was in March 28, 2010:






And this is my hair today, July 4, 2010:






I did make APL, but I'm not really...happy with how it looks because of my V. It's been progressively getting worse. 
I'm going to leave it alone for a while, and then around BSL, I want to start trimming a little, to see if I can get it growing more evenly. Even a U would be preferable. 
And my retention has slowed down lately, so I'm going to try to DC and moisturize my hair more often. 


But everyone else has had really nice progress!! Congrats ladies!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Checking in!!
> 
> I did make APL, but I'm not really...happy with how it looks because of my V. It's been progressively getting worse.
> I'm going to leave it alone for a while, and then around BSL, I want to start trimming a little, to see if I can get it growing more evenly. Even a U would be preferable.
> ...



Wow Chaos! You're doing great!!! Wonderful progress


----------



## MsSonya (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow, Chaos...your hair is...gorgeous.... nice progress very inspirational.


----------



## grow (Jul 5, 2010)

great progress Chaos!

i think your hair looks lovely, although i was only able to see one picture.
maybe it's my computer, but i wasn't able to see the july 4th. picture.
might you be able to post it again?
of what i saw, your hair is super healthy and shiny too! great work!


----------



## MsSonya (Jul 5, 2010)

Grow what the heck are you doing over there? Eating superfood to go with those muscles. You left me in the dust. I am still grazing SL. You are doing an awesome job, keep it up. You should be bsl in no time it seems. I fell off big time. Thanks for your pics, good motivation.
I went into to bss and there was a wsl wig for $10, well I had to have it. Boy it is loooong, I am only 5'3..


----------



## grow (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL!
hey MsSonya!
where have you been sugar?
i was off the boards for a while, too, but continuing my program ever the same.....i hope that even when we don't hear from you, that you are working it, girlfriend!

thank you for your sweet comments! i think it might be some of that whey protein from the egg shake challenge i'm doing.
i really believe those egg shakes boosted my growth, so i can vouch for it and say try it! after a while, you even forget you're drinking a raw egg, lol!

that wig sounds gawgeous!!!
i wish we could find some nice ones over here in milan, but the selection isn't as various.
while wearing it, you can put some dc in your hair, put that baggy on, and keep those ends full of moisture and that will get you past the hump!
since i don't have wigs, i did it with scarves and flower ornaments, and it really works!
let us help you honey and stay on the wagon with us sugar, you can do it!!!


----------



## 4evershika (Jul 5, 2010)

Great progress everyone! Here's my pic...







APL is STILL teasing me! My hair growth has really slowed down (probably because I stopped taking my vitamins and drinking water ) But I'm back on track, trying to be grazing APL by Labor Day!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 5, 2010)

Keep up the good work, ladies!!!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jul 5, 2010)

here are my updates, I have about 1-1.5 inches to go yaaay!!!
starting pic Jan 2010 





July 2010-before trim/ after trim


----------



## grow (Jul 5, 2010)

great progress Mzsophisticated 26!

and whoever did your trim did a really good job, too!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jul 5, 2010)

grow is growing said:


> great progress Mzsophisticated 26!
> 
> and whoever did your trim did a really good job, too!


 
thanks I told her it looks like she barely took off anything which was plus. I go to JCpenney to get my trims not my regular stylist or else I wont have any progress


----------



## Miss AJ (Jul 5, 2010)

I gotta drop out ladies, I had to even out my hair cuz the right side was outrageously longer than the left so that put me back at full NL.  I wish you all the best of luck on your journey to APL this year and I'll be on the sidelines cheering you guys on


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 5, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> I gotta drop out ladies, I had to even out my hair cuz the right side was outrageously longer than the left so that put me back at full NL. I wish you all the best of luck on your journey to APL this year and I'll be on the sidelines cheering you guys on


 
Sis it will be back before you know it.


----------



## Zedster (Jul 7, 2010)

I just DC'd and washed my hair yesterday…but I'm too scared to take a progress picture because I know there won't be any _progress_ to see! Plus, I don't want to spend all the energy straightening my whole head. Maybe I'll just flat iron (what I hope is) the longest piece near my nape and take a picture.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 7, 2010)

Zedster said:


> I just DC'd and washed my hair yesterday…but I'm too scared to take a progress picture because I know there won't be any _progress_ to see! Plus, I don't want to spend all the energy straightening my whole head. Maybe I'll just flat iron (what I hope is) the longest piece near my nape and take a picture.



Hey Zedster I'm sure you have progress; we just become so used to seeing our own hair that we don't even notice when we've made progress.


----------



## MsSonya (Jul 7, 2010)

I cowashed yesterday with tresseme, motions cpr and wet wrapped.
Family dollar has some hair skin and nails vitamins. erplexed Anybody tried those?

Zedster, I know how you feel. But I agree with Chas. I know now that _my_ hair has to get thicker and healthy before I will see any length. I didnt even notice before, but since I have been taking care of my hair I have noticed alot of bald thin spots all over my head. Those areas are filling in quite nicely now. And I can tell that my hair is getting thicker.

I am not having any breakage. I just relaxed after 26weeks, with ORS. My hair is very manageable. So even though I dont have the length yet, I keep reminding myself where I came from. Damaged, overprocessed.
So for me, I have made progress. Even my edges are starting to show some improvement.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jul 7, 2010)

My update. Still hoping to graduate from this challenge by Labor Day.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 7, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> My update. Still hoping to graduate from this challenge by Labor Day.


 
Nice progress Topnotch! I love how thick your hair is!!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is my progress. (I forgot to take pics in June).

January - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



March - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



July - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I was going to do a 16 week stretch (to labor day), but I think I may relax in August instead (12 weeks) because the back half of my hair is not bone straight and I need to fix it, asap.  Also, I had been slacking on my rollersets and the last picture is my first roller set in a long time.  I'm going to try to keep this up (weekly).


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 7, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> ^^There are different ways to do it: MS paint, powerpoint, pikistrips, etc. I like using piki strips...that's how I did the progression pic in my siggy. Just go to their website, sign up for free and get started. When you are done, save the comic to your computer and you will be able to attach it as a pic in a post here.


 
Hey girl...hope this isn't a retard question, but once you get the photo in powerpoint, how do you get the power point in a post here?  

I may just do pinki strips.


----------



## Aisling~Siahbon (Jul 7, 2010)

I have been quietly following this challenge. When I decided to try it I wasn't sure if APL was a realistic goal..But, What do you guys think. I will not really be able to tell until August when I straighten. But I am stretching the longest peice of my hair...which to my surprise has grown a lot. I'm trying to reach APL by December 2010.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 7, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Hey girl...hope this isn't a retard question, but once you get the photo in powerpoint, how do you get the power point in a post here?
> 
> I may just do pinki strips.



Girl it's not a retard question! I have never done it, but I remember asking a member and she said that she created her comparison pic in powerpoint and converted it to some type of file that was compatible with uploading to LHCF. I could never figure it out so that's when I went to piki strips and it was a lot easier for the technologically challenged (me)!!


----------



## grow (Jul 8, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> My update. Still hoping to graduate from this challenge by Labor Day.


 


IntheMix08 said:


> Here is my progress. (I forgot to take pics in June).
> 
> January -
> 
> ...


 
Topnotch, IntheMix08, you ladies have got some AWSOME PROGRESS!!! 
thank you for posting your pictures and keeping us all inspired!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## grow (Jul 8, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Girl it's not a retard question! I have never done it, but I remember asking a member and she said that she created her comparison pic in powerpoint and converted it to some type of file that was compatible with uploading to LHCF. I could never figure it out so that's when I went to piki strips and it was a lot easier for the technologically challenged (me)!!


 
Chasturner84, you are always so sweet helping everyone with so many things! i'm so glad you're here!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 8, 2010)

grow said:


> Chasturner84, you are always so sweet helping everyone with so many things! i'm so glad you're here!


 
Awww what a nice thing to say grow . Thanks!!!


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 9, 2010)

Chasturner84, grow, IntheMix08 yall just left me in the dust...it looks as though you guys are already there....guess ur on to the next challengeerplexed


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Chasturner84, grow, IntheMix08 yall just left me in the dust...it looks as though you guys are already there....guess ur on to the next challengeerplexed


 
Naw son, lol. I'm still in this challenge and will be until we bring in 2011! I'm really trying to get full APL because my slow growing sides are SL-ish; I'm discouraged because deep down I know it won't happen by Dec. So Ijanei, I have not deserted you...we will enter the BSL challenge together!!! *Tunnel Vision*

PS-We may even be the same length at the end of this challenge because I'm getting a GOOD trim in Dec.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 9, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Chasturner84, grow, IntheMix08 yall just left me in the dust...it looks as though you guys are already there....guess ur on to the next challengeerplexed




No, I'm still here.  I've got a deep v shape going on.  I'd like to trim it away at the end of the year and be full APL.  So, we'll see how things go.


----------



## miss_cheveious (Jul 10, 2010)

Finally checking in with length shots. It seems like everyone's doing really well and don't have long to go to reach APL!! 
These pics were taken whilst airdrying, as I'm currently wearing cornrows under half-wigs as my protective style and a flat iron job would be wasted:











I need 3.5inches to reach APL which hopefully I can achieve by December.

ETA: I had a mini setback during my exam period involving phony ponys hence the breakage in the middle- hopefully by the time I next relax it's easily resolvable


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi ladies. I'm still hanging in there trying to stay motivated. December also marks my 1 year LHCF anniversary, so it would be great to be APL then. We'll see...


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 10, 2010)

im in braids so ...no length pics for now. my braids are itching like hell! even though i put spray ! eeee


----------



## grow (Jul 11, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Hi ladies. I'm still hanging in there trying to stay motivated. December also marks my 1 year LHCF anniversary, so it would be great to be APL then. We'll see...


 
keep the faith, Salsarisma! we've still got a full 5 months plus!

and what you have ALREADY achieved with your nape is just AMAZING!!!

that's one of the most difficult areas for anyone's hair, and you've got it to growing wonderfully!

you are doing a great job, just keep it up and you will continue to see progress!


----------



## BGT (Jul 13, 2010)

I've made it!!! I first looked in the mirror in April and noticed I made it but could not take any pics. So I took pics yesterday and was thrilled to see that not only had I made APL, but I am beyond APL and almost BSB and halfway to BSL!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^Congrats BGT!


----------



## bellesocialite (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats on APL, BGT.


----------



## Melaninme (Jul 13, 2010)

Congratulations!



BGT said:


> I've made it!!! I first looked in the mirror in April and noticed I made it but could not take any pics. So I took pics yesterday and was thrilled to see that not only had I made APL, but I am beyond APL and almost BSB and halfway to BSL!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats BGT!!!!


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 13, 2010)

another one makes it.....sigh* damn
well congrats


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats Congrats!!! I hope to join you at APL by December!


----------



## BGT (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!

Ijanei, don't give up! Let me show you where I started:

December 2008






October 2009


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks ^^ great progress, i'm stuck at ur oct 2009 photo, so that means i will just be making it by december i guess, ur headed to or gonna be bsl by then....congrats once again


----------



## grow (Jul 14, 2010)

BGT said:


> I've made it!!! I first looked in the mirror in April and noticed I made it but could not take any pics. So I took pics yesterday and was thrilled to see that not only had I made APL, but I am beyond APL and almost BSB and halfway to BSL!!


 
Congratulations!
that's amazing progress, BGT!
what do you attribute your growth to?
whatever it is, it's working!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow ya'll the progress is amazing! I'm still here, but I've got my cornrows in, so no update as of yet.  However, I'm very encouraged by you all.  GO APL!!


----------



## stixx (Jul 14, 2010)

So I'm not actually in this challenge but I've been stalking this thread and all your hair is inspiring  

If I pull all my hair to the front my longest section is about 2" away from my armpit. (I'm judging from the front because I'm not coordinated enough to take pictures from the back while holding my hair stretched lol). So hoping to make my definition of APL by December.

HHG!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ladies just checking in. I have given up on my new growth: I have helmet hair and although it doesn't bother me too much because I wear my hair in mostly buns, I'm starting to get a bit of hair depression because I have seriously fuzzy/coily roots.   I have about 3 more weeks until my normal 16 weeks stretch is up but I think I'll continue to stretch until the end of August putting me at 19 weeks. *sigh* I need a new style...and a new attitude ASAP


----------



## BGT (Jul 14, 2010)

grow said:


> Congratulations!
> that's amazing progress, BGT!
> what do you attribute your growth to?
> whatever it is, it's working!



Hey, I take 5000 mcg daily of biotin, wash and do rollersets or co-wash and do braidouts or twistouts. I don't bun, use wigs, phony-ponies or any other type of PS. HTH.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 15, 2010)

love the progress, girls! i'll post here in a couple months.  i have my most recent updates on my fotki.


----------



## grow (Jul 15, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Ladies just checking in. I have given up on my new growth: I have helmet hair and although it doesn't bother me too much because I wear my hair in mostly buns, I'm starting to get a bit of hair depression because I have seriously fuzzy/coily roots.  I have about 3 more weeks until my normal 16 weeks stretch is up but I think I'll continue to stretch until the end of August putting me at 19 weeks. *sigh* I need a new style...and a new attitude ASAP


 
Chasturner, my friend, i so know how you feel!!!erplexed
from jan-may i did a 17 week stretch and in the middle, i got so frustrated that i almost bc'ed!
what helped was to just "forget" about my hair and focus on how nice it would look and how much growth i would see after i permed it.
i know it's a tough time, but you can do it and your september reveal is gonna be F.A.B.U.L.O.U.S.!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 15, 2010)

grow said:


> Chasturner, my friend, i so know how you feel!!!erplexed
> from jan-may i did a 17 week stretch and in the middle, i got so frustrated that i almost bc'ed!
> what helped was to just "forget" about my hair and focus on how nice it would look and how much growth i would see after i permed it.
> i know it's a tough time, but you can do it and your september reveal is gonna be F.A.B.U.L.O.U.S.!!!


 
Awww thanks grow! I always get the "hair blues" around this time and my hair doesn't actually look _that_ bad. It's just the humidity that always messes up my previously decent roots...that's to be expected though. I'll keep pushing forward to my next application of creamy crack in August!


----------



## Evo-ny (Jul 15, 2010)

Doing my June 30th check in a little late! I haven't flatironed/blowdried since the end of April! Was going through some major withdrawal!! 

Start of the journey (Dec 09):





March check in:





Today (after the 3 month Jheri Juice challenge and a dusting of the wispy ends):







BAM!!! I'm sooo happy!! I'm still about 2-3 inches till APL, but I'm so pleased with the progress! My hair grows like molasses and I'm going through some major shedding, but it's still growing none the less!  It's nothing compared to the other hair divas on the boards, but this is the longest my hair has ever been and I love it! THANKS SO MUCH LHCF!!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 15, 2010)

Evo-ny, Great Progress!!! KUTGW!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 15, 2010)

Evo-ny, you've had excellent progress!  Keep it up!


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 16, 2010)

great progress Evo-ny,ur on ur way


----------



## leleepop (Jul 16, 2010)

I didn't join this challenge but I'm about full apl. I might dust my ends to even the layers but I dunno yet.


----------



## grow (Jul 16, 2010)

Evo-ny, that is WONDERFUL PROGRESS!!!!

you look closer than 2-3 inches and your hair looks so healthy, too!

you're doing a GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Evo-ny (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! I'm hooked on DA JUICE! I had a lot of breakage (first setback ) from my PSing from December to March. If I had known about s-curl and its juicy cousins back then, I'd be scraping APL now!

Of course, the first thing my mom said was, "Well, you've always had good hair as a child!"  Good hair that would miraculously stop growing at shoulder length!


----------



## Missi (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm doin a 6 month stretch...my new growth is makin my hair shorter than wat it is...wat protective styles can I do after a co-wash?


----------



## dollface0023 (Jul 16, 2010)

Wonderful progress ladies!

I've been trying to get to APL for 7 months with no luck. Hopefully I wont have too much further to go before I get there


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 17, 2010)

I need a good and full 2 inches nah scratch that, 3 inches and I should be a lil past APL I just want it to happen like right now


----------



## GreenD (Jul 17, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> I need a good and full 2 inches nah scratch that, 3 inches and I should be a lil past APL I just want it to happen like right now


 
Me too!! I'm hovering around needing 2.5-3 inches to make APL, but like you I'd like 3 for good measure. I think I should just be making it by Dec. Trying to get to APL is driving me crazy!! I can't for it to be Dec. already!!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 18, 2010)

GreenD said:


> Me too!! I'm hovering around needing 2.5-3 inches to make APL, but like you I'd like 3 for good measure. I think I should just be making it by Dec. Trying to get to APL is driving me crazy!! I can't for it to be Dec. already!!



Ditto the 2-3 inches. It's going to be a close call for me (granted I don't trim or have any setbacks). I am excited that one week after my relaxer, I felt new growth!! That's unheard of for me. So maybe all the supplements coupled with a summer spurt are helping! I hope so!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm still tracking for full APL - will post picks after my BKT today 

I'm 47 weeks post texlax touch-up and needed to BKT this week! I can totally relate to having a  'helmet' head - hoping BKT will calm it down some...


----------



## Zedster (Jul 18, 2010)

Late check in!

Here are my (un)progress pics (roughly flat ironed, so it's not bone-straight):

Feb 2010




July 2010




My collar is a _tiny_ bit higher up in the second pic, so it looks the same length. Whelp, considering that I trimmed it about a month ago, I guess the inch  or so of growth is better than nothing. I'm fooling myself if I think I  can get to APL ever, though, let alone by December.

Still, it's nice to watch the rest of you go through your progress. I'm rooting for you all!


----------



## GreenD (Jul 18, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Ditto the 2-3 inches. It's going to be a close call for me (granted I don't trim or have any setbacks). I am excited that one week after my relaxer, I felt new growth!! That's unheard of for me. So maybe all the supplements coupled with a summer spurt are helping! I hope so!


 
I feel you!! I think I'll be just scrapping APL come Dec., but that'll be good enough for me. Realistically I'll definitely be at/a little past APL by the end of Jan. Hopefully....

Congrats on your new growth!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 18, 2010)

hey ladies! my friend says im obsessed with getting apl......but i wanna get there like soooo bad! first of all im happy for passing SL after years!!!!!!!!!!  so getting to apl i'll be like....WOUAHHHHHHHHHHHH .i really cant wait,sometimes it feels like FOREVER. but ladies seeing it closer...end of the challenge is in only 5 months!!!! thats can go by so fast.! well i hope. Im starting to think ok, no more length checking until then but everytime my hair down i just check! and get depressed feeling like nothing is happening


----------



## GreenD (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok I couldn't resist. I had to straighten a piece (my nape) to see how much further I gotta go. I need 2 more inches to just make APL and 3 more to be definitely APL (which is what I thought). I think I'll make the 5 inch mark by Jan. I'm so close I can taste it!!


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Jul 19, 2010)

Checking in...I just relaxed my virgin hair on 7/17 so I'm so excited to actually see how long my hair is. I think this is the longest my hair has been in my adult/teenage life. I'm right at shoulder lenth in the back so I'm hoping I can nurse my hair back to health and reach APL by Dec. I am wearing a high drawstring ponytail for now but after this style I plan on wearing rollersets and wraps and only using heat twice a month and keeping up with my vitamin intake. I attached a pic showing the shrinkage my natural hair had and what my wet relaxed hair looks like...these are laptop pics and I forgot to take a pic from the back but oh well.

Happy growing....


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

Ladies Anyone in there going to start BSL 2011 or 2012  ?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 20, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies Anyone in there going to start BSL 2011 or 2012  ?



I'm not fully APL yet, but I'm close.  I think I might.  :scratchch


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 20, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> I'm not fully APL yet, but I'm close. I think I might. :scratchch


 
Oooo I can't wait until that challenge starts because I'm ready for BSL 2011! 
....maybe I should officially get to full APL before I celebrate


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

THanks so much


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 20, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Oooo I can't wait until that challenge starts because I'm ready for BSL 2011!
> ....maybe I should officially get to full APL before I celebrate






JJamiah said:


> THanks so much




I was hesitant at first but I threw in the towel.  What they hay. I'll get to full APL on my way to BSL,  Thanks for the encouragement, JJamiah!


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 22, 2010)

_Um I got a boost out of nowhere _


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 22, 2010)

I hope to be almost APL end of dec, though march was my target for full APL. However im in coz Im not coz God willing 2011 I will be on the BSL challenge.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 22, 2010)

GreenD said:


> I feel you!! I think I'll be just scrapping APL come Dec., but that'll be good enough for me. Realistically I'll definitely be at/a little past APL by the end of Jan. Hopefully....
> 
> Congrats on your new growth!!


 
Thanks girl.  I saw your straightened pictures and you are so close.  I think you will be there by 12/31.  I know that I won't make it this year, but that's ok.  It is fun seeing the progress everyone is making and I can't wait to be there too!!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies Anyone in there going to start BSL 2011 or 2012  ?


 
I'll spearhead the BSL 2012 thread!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _Um I got a boost out of nowhere _


  Way to go!!! But you know that you should post pics before/when making these types of comments!  Shame on you!



Salsarisma said:


> ...I know that I won't make it this year, but that's ok...


I hope that you end up eating these words! 



Salsarisma said:


> I'll spearhead the BSL 2012 thread!!!


Ummm we have 5 more months in this year. Whether you're at APL or not in Dec (you should be there or super close), shouldn't you be in the BSL 2011 challenge? Why in the world would you spearhead the BSL 2012 thread?...you should be MBL-ing it by then. :scratchch


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 22, 2010)

_oopsie...I will do that next time I str8n my hair but I'm on a no heat challenge _


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _oopsie...I will do that next time I str8n my hair but I'm on a no heat challenge _


 
Girl I am in that challenge too...how's it going for you? Are you constantly pulling on your hair to see if you're APL?...I am. I'm sure that I'll have the breakage to prove it when I relax next month


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 22, 2010)

It's my 11-month mark into my transition so I did a length check and see that I am 1.5" from APL. It's a bittersweet thing for me because if I hadn't done a 2" mini-chop last month, I would have been past APL by now.... 
BUUUUT I want health over length, so I can't complain. My goal is to be APL by Halloween (which means I need to find a costume that will allow me to wear my hair down. )


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 22, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> It's my 11-month mark into my transition so I did a length check and see that I am 1.5" from APL. It's a bittersweet thing for me because if I hadn't done a 2" mini-chop last month, I would have been past APL by now....
> BUUUUT I want health over length, so I can't complain. My goal is to be APL by Halloween (which means I need to find a costume that will allow me to wear my hair down. )


 
How much relaxed hair do you have left?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 22, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> How much relaxed hair do you have left?



It differs since I did my mini chop while my hair was twisted without any real regard for whether or not it would be even when straightened, since I don't really wear it straight.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 22, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Thanks girl.  I saw your straightened pictures and you are so close.  I think you will be there by 12/31.  I know that I won't make it this year, but that's ok.  It is fun seeing the progress everyone is making and I can't wait to be there too!!




hey girl! why do you think you won't get there by dec? its your pic on your siggi right?well i say YOU CAN GET THERE! 

i am excited but to not be upst im starting to say, ok maybe you won't make it....even though a part of me says "you can" i think im almost same length as you. im just not straightening so i do'nt really know


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 22, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Girl I am in that challenge too...how's it going for you? Are you constantly pulling on your hair to see if you're APL?...I am. I'm sure that I'll have the breakage to prove it when I relax next month


_

*EVERY SINGLE DAY*...I try so hard not to do it but I am so eager, I'm excited about this hair growth. I should have found this board years ago...sigh*_

_How is it working for you? Have you used any of ur passes yet? I am considering using the last one today  I tried to hold out because I know I will have to remain free for the next 2 months...hopefully I find a style that will work w/out heat today before work_


----------



## LushLox (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey ladies, hope you're all well. I'm still doing my thang, I'm currently 5 weeks post relaxer and will touch up at around 16/17 weeks.

I've been taking some Phytospecific Cap Energy and my new growth is noticeably more dense. Previously I never took my supplements every day, but now I'm taking it like clock work. I've also just started using Bee Mine Growth serum and will use it every other day. I'm determined to get these inches I need to take me to APL and beyond this year.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _*EVERY SINGLE DAY*...I try so hard not to do it but I am so eager, I'm excited about this hair growth. I should have found this board years ago...sigh*_
> 
> _How is it working for you? Have you used any of ur passes yet? I am considering using the last one today  I tried to hold out because I know I will have to remain free for the next 2 months...hopefully I find a style that will work w/out heat today before work_


 
I haven't used any of my passes...but will be using one in August when I relax. I usually have my hair set with big, grey rollers and sit under a dryer. That will be the only heat pass that I will use.


----------



## dede1129 (Jul 22, 2010)

I will be bunning and no direct heat until Dec 31st so hopefully this will help me on my reveal to APL. I am also trying to hold off relaxing until then too which will bring me to only 2 touch ups this year which is what I am aiming for!


----------



## grow (Jul 23, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I haven't used any of my passes...but will be using one in August when I relax. I usually have my hair set with big, grey rollers and sit under a dryer. That will be the only heat pass that I will use.


 
hey wait, sitting under the dryer counts as a heat pass?!

i thought that was considered "indirect heat"....


----------



## grow (Jul 23, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _Um I got a boost out of nowhere _


 

CONGRATULATIONS IJANEI!!!!
ya see?! i remember when you were sad thinking your hair wouldn't grow and now look.....you got a boost too! i'm soooo happy for you!!!!!!

to what do you attribute this boost?
and when can we see some pictures?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 23, 2010)

grow said:


> hey wait, sitting under the dryer counts as a heat pass?!
> 
> i thought that was considered "indirect heat"....



Co-sign on that one! I haven't used the dryer much but I have been using the heck out of my steamer. Oh well... I'll drop out of the challenge before I stop using my steamer once a week.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 23, 2010)

please dont tell me the dryer is concidered as direct heat= not good for the hair! pleasssse.

is it possible to rollerset with a steamer? it won't really do those waves/curls well will it? or they might just fall directly aftert aking out the rollers???


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 23, 2010)

grow said:


> CONGRATULATIONS IJANEI!!!!
> ya see?! i remember when you were sad thinking your hair wouldn't grow and now look.....you got a boost too! i'm soooo happy for you!!!!!!
> 
> to what do you attribute this boost?
> and when can we see some pictures?



_Thanks and yes I did think that it was stuck  You also made WONDERFUL progress. I think my boost came from my vitamins, protein drinks, MN and that's about it honestly now I added megatek to the mix, oh Ive been trynna' limit my heat. Pics will come around sometime in August or beginning of September. I am braided up and preparing for my install this weekend. I hope I finish this time. This will be my 3rd attempt to install a sew-in _



chasturner84 said:


> I haven't used any of my passes...but will be using one in August when I relax. I usually have my hair set with big, grey rollers and sit under a dryer. That will be the only heat pass that I will use.




_I dont get how that works for some ppl. How do you get straight hair from the rollers and a dryer ? I really want to know so I can stop flat ironing. It seems like it wouldnt get ur roots str8 and would look fuzzy. Can we see pics plzzzzzzzzz?_


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 23, 2010)

grow said:


> hey wait, sitting under the dryer counts as a heat pass?!
> 
> i thought that was considered "indirect heat"....


 


davisbr88 said:


> Co-sign on that one! I haven't used the dryer much but I have been using the heck out of my steamer. Oh well... I'll drop out of the challenge before I stop using my steamer once a week.


 


coolsista-paris said:


> please dont tell me the dryer is concidered as direct heat= not good for the hair! pleasssse.
> 
> is it possible to rollerset with a steamer? it won't really do those waves/curls well will it? or they might just fall directly aftert aking out the rollers???


 
Yep ladies, I confirmed it with Hechangedmyname, who started the challenge, and she said that sitting under the dryer with the purpose of drying your hair (not DCing) counted as a heat pass although it is indirect heat.  



Ijanei said:


> _Thanks and yes I did think that it was stuck  You also made WONDERFUL progress. I think my boost came from my vitamins, protein drinks, MN and that's about it honestly now I added megatek to the mix, oh Ive been trynna' limit my heat. Pics will come around sometime in August or beginning of September. I am braided up and preparing for my install this weekend. I hope I finish this time. This will be my 3rd attempt to install a sew-in _
> 
> _I dont get how that works for some ppl. How do you get straight hair from the rollers and a dryer ? I really want to know so I can stop flat ironing. *It seems like it wouldnt get ur roots str8 and would look fuzzy. Can we see pics plzzzzzzzzz?*_


 
I was talking about after my relaxer. If you are several weeks post, your roots would be a little fuzzy and you would probably have to flat iron. When I get my relaxer my roots are pretty straight and my stylist uses the large grey rollers for my hair...the tension she uses and the size of the rollers ensure that my hair stays straight after it is dry. All I do then is wrap it at night. I do have a pic of my hair when I relaxed and rollerset it back in April and I will post it when I get home from work...if you still want to see it.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 23, 2010)

coolsista-paris said:


> hey girl! why do you think you won't get there by dec? its your pic on your siggi right?well i say YOU CAN GET THERE!
> 
> i am excited but to not be upst im starting to say, ok maybe you won't make it....even though a part of me says "you can" i think im almost same length as you. im just not straightening so i do'nt really know



I have about 3 inches to go, and that seems like a stretch to make in 6 months. My hair grows slow...I definitely don't get 1/2 inch per month. So Im expecting to make it early 2011, but if I make it this year, it will be a really nice suprise! 

My siggy shows my new length picture. I got a major trim at my last relaxer Jun 17th. Good luck girl. When do you plan to straighten for a length check?


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 23, 2010)

_Surrrrre do *chasturner84 *_


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh well, I guess I've been breaking the rules of the challenge every week. I am in the Rollersetting challenge, and I rollerset and sit under the dryer every week without fail.


----------



## grow (Jul 23, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Oh well, I guess I've been breaking the rules of the challenge every week. I am in the Rollersetting challenge, and I rollerset and sit under the dryer every week without fail.


 
i didn't know that this was considered like alot of heat either, so i have to change plans.
ouch.
although for now, it's no problem....i'm not even thinking of trying to rollerset in this heat anymore!

btw, Salsa, your hair looks GREAT! 
it's so full and healthy and strong looking!
you're doing a great job!!!


----------



## LushLox (Jul 23, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Oh well, I guess I've been breaking the rules of the challenge every week. I am in the Rollersetting challenge, and I rollerset and sit under the dryer every week without fail.




Oh wow, I didn't know this! 

Well I'm going to continue using the dryer for my rollersets as it really works. I guess I'll have to drop out of the challenge! erplexed

Your hair looks great - you can still make APL by the end of the year!


----------



## grow (Jul 23, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know this!
> 
> Well I'm going to continue using the dryer for my rollersets as it really works. I guess I'll have to drop out of the challenge! erplexed
> 
> Your hair looks great - you can still make APL by the end of the year!


 
are we ALL gonna have to drop out of the challenge to save our rollersets?

ok, why don't we all try air drying our rollersets? i know it takes foreva but, with the heat outside, it might be a little faster.

and i totally agree, Salsa you can make APL by the end of the year, too!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 23, 2010)

grow said:


> i didn't know that this was considered like alot of heat either, so i have to change plans.
> ouch.
> although for now, it's no problem....i'm not even thinking of trying to rollerset in this heat anymore! Really? Girl, I still DC and rollerset under the dryer in this heat! I may have to drop out
> 
> ...





Cream Tee said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know this!
> 
> Well I'm going to continue using the dryer for my rollersets as it really works. I guess I'll have to drop out of the challenge! erplexed
> 
> Your hair looks great - you can still make APL by the end of the year!



I am definitely not giving up my rollersets. It's the only way I know to get my hair presentable. 


grow said:


> are we ALL gonna have to drop out of the challenge to save our rollersets?
> 
> ok, why don't we all try air drying our rollersets? i know it takes foreva but, with the heat outside, it might be a little faster.
> 
> and i totally agree, Salsa you can make APL by the end of the year, too!


 Thanks girl. My hair grows really slow, so I'm hoping to make it, but it's seriously OK if I don't.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 23, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> I have about 3 inches to go, and that seems like a stretch to make in 6 months. My hair grows slow...I definitely don't get 1/2 inch per month. So Im expecting to make it early 2011, but if I make it this year, it will be a really nice suprise!
> 
> My siggy shows my new length picture. I got a major trim at my last relaxer Jun 17th. Good luck girl. When do you plan to straighten for a length check?



Thanks! i plan on sraightening rarely, so i guess i'll keep the "surprise" for december,like for new year 31 ,it will be an occasion+ a length check ESPECIALLY FOR THIS TOPIC! im nervous a bit, i feel like at first my hair was growing fast ,then....nada.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _Surrrrre do *chasturner84 *_



Ok, so here are the rollers that I use to have my hair rollerset after my relaxer:






And here was my hair a day after my stylist relaxed and rollerset (and I trimmed) back in April:





and here is a pic of my roots the same day:





So as you can see, I don't have the problem of having to flat iron after my relaxer because my rollersets keep my hair really straight. The initial degree of straightness usually lasts about 6 weeks. Then my hair starts to go through a superficial texture change (and it thickens) after repeated washings:

 8 weeks:





10-16 weeks or whenever I relax again. (I start using flexirods around this time)





Another texture shot:




I know this was waaay more info than you wanted,  LOL


----------



## LushLox (Jul 24, 2010)

Lovely hair Chas and great progress, you're doing very well!   I know you were talking about trimming but your ends look fine to me.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 24, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Lovely hair Chas and great progress, you're doing very well!   I know you were talking about trimming but your ends look fine to me.



Thanks Cream! I looked at my ends and although they don't really look "bad" (def uneven) to me, I just want more of a uniform U-shape. I keep going back and forth on if/when I'm going to trim, but I'll know for sure after I see my newly relaxed hair in 4-5 weeks. I love stretches because I get sooo excited when it's time for my relaxer. Heck, I get excited when it's time for y'all's relaxers too :imstupid:


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 24, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> _this pic right here is the one I loooove, I wanna do that with my hair...and ur rollerset came out hott!  It looks so silky_


----------



## grow (Jul 24, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Ok, so here are the rollers that I use to have my hair rollerset after my relaxer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

it certainly wasn't more than what I wanted! hey, these pictures are fabulous!!! your hair looks sooooo silky and bouncy!!! simply gorgeous!
and thanks for explaining the timing with the changing textures......that's an important note too!
please share your lovely pictures (lots!) with us anythime!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> this pic right here is the one I loooove, I wanna do that with my hair...and ur rollerset came out hott!  It looks so silky[/I]





grow said:


> it certainly wasn't more than what I wanted! hey, these pictures are fabulous!!! your hair looks sooooo silky and bouncy!!! simply gorgeous!
> and thanks for explaining the timing with the changing textures......that's an important note too!
> please share your lovely pictures (lots!) with us anythime!



Thanks ladies! Grow, I know we had a semi-convo earlier in this thread about me needing to get a new style due to my hair depression. Well I did. I will be in crochet braids until I relax next month!






Back:





I bought 2 bags of Freetress Water Wave bulk hair. I used color 2 in the back and color 33 in the front and top...I have gotten so many compliments on my hair that I may hide my hair in crochets the majority of the winter. It took about 3 hours to do because I didn't know how to cornrow and had to look up a tutorial on youtube. The actual installation of the hair only took about an 1-1.5 hours.


----------



## grow (Jul 25, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Thanks ladies! Grow, I know we had a semi-convo earlier in this thread about me needing to get a new style due to my hair depression. Well I did. I will be in crochet braids until I relax next month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
BEAUTIFUL HAIR, BEAUTIFUL LADY! 
i'm so glad you found something that works for the doldrums of styling!
i wish we had those types of styling options over here in milan.....
it really looks pretty and btw, that picture is not too big!
just love love love the pictures, Chas!
thank you!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 25, 2010)

^^Thx! I was finally able to resize the pic, now it's sooo small, lol I give up!


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> ^^Thx! I was finally able to resize the pic, now it's sooo small, lol I give up!


 
i think you did a great job!


----------



## Caychica (Jul 26, 2010)

-----------------


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jul 26, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Thanks ladies! Grow, I know we had a semi-convo earlier in this thread about me* needing to get a new style due to my hair depression.* Well I did. I will be in crochet braids until I relax next month!



I feel you!  I just got kinky twists last week...I badly needed a hair break.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, I big chopped last year and it's just about a year in now. Here is where I am (taking my braids out)

 (sorry it's slightly tilted to the side, mum doesn't have a steady hand but you can see an armpit )






5 more months to go...I think I can make it...I hope.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 26, 2010)

song_of_serenity said:


> Well, I big chopped last year and it's just about a year in now. Here is where I am (taking my braids out)...5 more months to go...I think I can make it...I hope.



You can def make it. Congrats on your progress!


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm not going to make it. My armpits are in Antarctica.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 26, 2010)

^^^Hang in there, LadyRaider! You never know.


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> ^^^Hang in there, LadyRaider! You never know.


 
i agree with IntheMix08!
we are in the summer growth spurt months LadyRaider, so keep the faith!

what's your reggie? are you using growth aides? how do you wear your hair on a daily basis?


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

song_of_serenity said:


> Well, I big chopped last year and it's just about a year in now. Here is where I am (taking my braids out)
> 
> (sorry it's slightly tilted to the side, mum doesn't have a steady hand but you can see an armpit )
> 
> ...


 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## authormom (Jul 27, 2010)

Good morning!! 

Just checking in. I tried to stretch but only made it 8 weeks and I caved and got a relaxer ￼ I think over all I got about and inch and a half of NG and retained most if not all. I didn't straighten it, only sealed it and dried it and now it's back up in my phony-pony. I could definitely tell a difference in my length which made me smile ￼ I didn't take pics since I didn't straighten maybe next time! 

HHG!! 

____________


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 27, 2010)

grow said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


Thanks but I'm not there yet! Maybe two more inches to go! I'm pulling for all you ladies!


----------



## grow (Jul 28, 2010)

song_of_serenity said:


> Thanks but I'm not there yet! Maybe two more inches to go! I'm pulling for all you ladies!


 
i totally believe you can get the 2 inches before december 31st., 2010, so know we're pulling for you, too!

you can do it!


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 28, 2010)

grow said:


> i agree with IntheMix08!
> we are in the summer growth spurt months LadyRaider, so keep the faith!
> 
> what's your reggie? are you using growth aides? how do you wear your hair on a daily basis?



I think I have messed up my summer growth spurt. I was exercising and eating right and drinking water, but then I found I have to move for my job and it sent me into a tailspin of funk and bad behavior for July. I'm climbing out of that now. 

I have been wearing my hair braided up or a twistout/braidout puff, or in  a bun.

I bought one of those small donut buns at Sally's a year ago. I just found out this summer that  my hair is now long enough to wrap around it and wear it so I wear that as well. I wanted to record that milestone here, but my camera sux! It means a lot to me that I can now wear that donut!

Reggie: Every two or three days
Shampoo (varies I'm a pj)
Aphogee 2 minute for about 5 minutes (once a week, not every time)
Condition ... allowing it to sit for 30-45 minutes. Sometimes with heat, always with a cap. I use Kenra, TIGI Moisture Maniac, Sitrinillah, ORS pack

I use a leave in... usually Shescentit Coco Cream, seal with argan oil from Sally's. 

I generally manipulate my hair each night... rebraiding, moisturizing ends with seyani butter.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey y'all!  This is my first post of pictures.  I took this picture this morning.  I am really close to APL I believe.  I am really surprised actually.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 28, 2010)

^^^You're very close, Soldierforhair!  :waytogo:


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> ^^^You're very close, Soldierforhair! :waytogo:


 
Thanks IntheMix I am so happy.  All this hard work is paying off.  You are really close also.  Yeah for APL 2010.


----------



## MsSonya (Jul 28, 2010)

Just checking in- Cowashed this morning with Tresseme, rollerset airdry. Looking good Soldierforhair!


----------



## grow (Jul 28, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> I think I have messed up my summer growth spurt. I was exercising and eating right and drinking water, but then I found I have to move for my job and it sent me into a tailspin of funk and bad behavior for July. I'm climbing out of that now.
> 
> I have been wearing my hair braided up or a twistout/braidout puff, or in a bun.
> 
> ...


 
so sad to hear of the stressful moving moment.
it's a good thing you are out of that funk. good for you!

your reggie sounds good and the fact that you find your hair is NOW long enough to wrap around the bun means you are making great progress.

the only things i could see that might help are:
-can you try to manipulate your hair a bit less? with the donut, you might not need to rebraid your hair as much.
-there's still time for the summer growth spurt! what about cowashing?
(do you know if your shampoo's have SLS'es in them?)
-to speed up the summer growth spurt, have you tried a growth aide?
(M-T-G, MGO, MT, MN, BT, Cayenne Pepper, etc...)


----------



## grow (Jul 28, 2010)

yep, Soldierforhair, you've got a beautiful head of hair!!!

if we could draw a line, i bet your longest layer would touch it!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 28, 2010)

:Copy of 2cool:  Way to go Soldierfor hair! You are really close!!! :Copy of 2cool:


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

grow said:


> yep, Soldierforhair, you've got a beautiful head of hair!!!
> 
> if we could draw a line, i bet your longest layer would touch it!!!


 Aw grow I could just hug you right now.  If I could just get your growth rate I would be on a roll.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> :Copy of 2cool: Way to go Soldierfor hair! You are really close!!! :Copy of 2cool:


 
You all rock, you really don't know how much this means to me.  ***TEAR***


----------



## ellehair (Jul 28, 2010)

i dont know why i cant see the pic sfh? Any ways congrats on the growth!
I plan on relaxing on fri, im itching to relax actually, im 5 months post, lol  I will post pics then.. hopefully i am closer to the APL goal


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 28, 2010)

ellehair said:


> i dont know why i cant see the pic sfh? Any ways congrats on the growth!
> I plan on relaxing on fri, im itching to relax actually, *im 5 months post*, lol I will post pics then.. hopefully i am closer to the APL goal


 
Congrats!!! I have 3 more weeks...I can't believe I'm getting this excited over a relaxer, lol


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Congrats!!! I have 3 more weeks...I can't believe I'm getting this excited over a relaxer, lol


 
I know the feeling.  I can't wait to straighten my hair in December.  **wait thats 5 months from now** LOL


----------



## ellehair (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Chasturner! The relaxer is addictive, relaxer day makes me so happy, that its not even normal.. lol.. Im itching to just relax now, but im gonna hold off until Friday!


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 28, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> I know the feeling. I can't wait to straighten my hair in December. **wait thats 5 months from now** LOL


 
IKR! After my relaxer, I'll have another 4 months until people will get a glimpse of my hair and that will only be for Christmas and New Year's. I'll pass out flyers..."see it while you can. Decemeber 25th and 31st only"


----------



## ellehair (Jul 28, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> IKR! After my relaxer, I'll have another 4 months until people will get a glimpse of my hair and that will only be for Christmas and New Year's. I'll pass out flyers..."see it while you can. Decemeber 25th and 31st only"


 
LOL!! thats a good one..


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

ellehair said:


> Thanks Chasturner! The relaxer is addictive, relaxer day makes me so happy, that its not even normal.. lol.. Im itching to just relax now, but im gonna hold off until Friday!


 
I know who would have thought hair would make us so happy.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 28, 2010)

^^I totally agree with you ladies. 

My hair is the longest that it has ever been (Yay for LHCF!) and I'm constantly getting requests from my friends and family for "the secret". They only want it when I'm bouncing off the walls with excitement after a fresh relaxer...not when my roots are fuzzy and my hair is pulled back into a bun during my stretches.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 28, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> ^^I totally agree with you ladies.
> 
> My hair is the longest that it has ever been (Yay for LHCF!) and I'm constantly getting requests from my friends and family for "the secret". They only want it when I'm bouncing off the walls with excitement after a fresh relaxer...not when my roots are fuzzy and my hair is pulled back into a bun during my stretches.


 
Yup, but when I tell people what I do to my hair, they end up looking at me like I'm crazy. Do you get that reaction??


----------



## Minty (Jul 28, 2010)

That was a great update - thanks soldierFH!

Some girls saw my hair today when I was getting it rebraided "OMG! Your hair is so pretty" "Can I touch it....OMG its so soft" and others just standing there looking" 

I used to say something really biting to women when they saw my hair and be surprised I "had hair," but now I just say thank you and overlook the rest. 

I've never had a "hair goal" in my life - and now that I think about it, why in the world not! You ladies are marvelous - thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 1, 2010)

_I would give an updated pic but um....I guess I can wait until sept 30 somehow a few strands are touching APL. Idk when or where the growth came from but it happened all in July _


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 1, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Yup, but when I tell people what I do to my hair, they end up looking at me like I'm crazy. Do you get that reaction??



All.The.Time. But when they see the results they take notice and create mental shopping lists. I was discussing my hair with one of my friends recently and she wasn't trying to hear what I was saying. 14 days later she is transitioning, lol. She's going further than me but it is so nice to finally have an "in person" hair buddy. I've been urging her to join here for a while but she's just lurking and wont even give me her username...


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _I would give an updated pic but um....I guess I can wait until sept 30 somehow a few strands are touching APL. Idk when or where the growth came from but it happened all in July _



 Way to go Ijanei! But girl, you know what? You make me when you post these types of "updates"!What are we going to do with you?  LOL...just kidding. Can't wait for the Sept updates to start rolling through! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 1, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> All.The.Time. But when they see the results they take notice and create mental shopping lists. I was discussing my hair with one of my friends recently and she wasn't trying to hear what I was saying. 14 days later she is transitioning, lol. She's going further than me but it is so nice to finally have an "in person" hair buddy. I've been urging her to join here for a while but she's just lurking and wont even give me her username...



Yup! I could see that bc your hair is beautiful. I haven't had dramatic results yet, so people give me the "are you crazy look." I can't wait till I have full APL hair and they start taking notes. Haha! Maybe then I'll be stingy and stuck-up with my info. Jk!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 1, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Yup! I could see that bc your hair is beautiful. I haven't had dramatic results yet, so people give me the "are you crazy look." I can't wait till I have full APL hair and they start taking notes. Haha! Maybe then I'll be stingy and stuck-up with my info. Jk!



Awww thanks! 

When I first started my HHJ  last year (I was SL) and my family gave (and still do) me the side eye because I wet my hair more than once a week, use products like scurl, stretch my relaxers, etc. I would hear "your hair is going to fall out" every other sentence and now that I have a little progress showing, they are slowing adopting some of my practices.  Whatever. People will get with the healthy hair program someday.

Salsa, your results may not be "dramatic" by your definition, but you have had some results girl! When you started this challenge, your hair was above your tat, now it's below it! Proof that you're doing something right!!


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 1, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Way to go Ijanei! But girl, you know what? You make me when you post these types of "updates"!What are we going to do with you?  LOL...just kidding. Can't wait for the Sept updates to start rolling through! Keep up the great work!


_

I guess I could post it here I know I always do that and never post a pic. Sorry! hopefully by the update in sept/oct I will be apl. The right side is thin and is growing in slower...any suggestions? I need thick hair, That's why I'm transitioning  Dont judge me...it's only like 4 strands that are grazing apl but I'm happy still _


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _
> 
> I guess I could post it here I know I always do that and never post a pic. Sorry! hopefully by the update in sept/oct I will be apl. The right side is thin and is growing in slower...any suggestions? I need thick hair, That's why I'm transitioning  Dont judge me...it's only like 4 strands that are grazing apl but I'm happy still _



I was just kidding!! I see more than 4 strands in the APL zone, Ijanei! You are moving right along and will definitely be there by the end on the challenge! Congrats!!!! 
Thicker hair, hmmmm. I have no idea. My hair is really fine and low density so no matter what I do, I will never have "thick" hair. The only things that have improved my thickness issue are stretching and limiting my heat usage. I am on a personal no direct heat challenge this year and doubt that I will go back to blow drying and flat ironing.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 1, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I was just kidding!! I see more than 4 strands in the APL zone, Ijanei! You are moving right along and will definitely be there by the end on the challenge! Congrats!!!!
> Thicker hair, hmmmm. I have no idea. My hair is really fine and low density so no matter what I do, I will never have "thick" hair. The only things that have improved my thickness issue are stretching and limiting my heat usage. I am on a personal no direct heat challenge this year and doubt that I will go back to blow drying and flat ironing.




_Thanks and your hair is fine so you dont have to worry, at least urs is all evenyour way past apl so challenge is done for u, but thanks for encouraging us here._


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _Thanks and your hair is fine so you dont have to worry, *at least urs is all evenyour way past apl so challenge is done for u, but thanks for encouraging us here*._



Excuse me ma'am but I am still in this challenge because I have SL layers! LOL So I guess you can say that I am between challenges at this point.  I'm really not _that _far past APL and the majority of the length will be trimmed back to APL in Dec.


----------



## grow (Aug 2, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _I guess I could post it here I know I always do that and never post a pic. Sorry! hopefully by the update in sept/oct I will be apl. The right side is thin and is growing in slower...any suggestions? I need thick hair, That's why I'm transitioning  Dont judge me...it's only like 4 strands that are grazing apl but I'm happy still _


 

CONGRATULATIONS IJANEI!!!!!
YOU MADE IT!!!!!!!
LOOKING GREAT, YOU ARE!!!!!

Salsarisma, please don't forget to count that FABULOUS TURNAROUND you've had with your NAPE!!!!
i know ladies past BSL that would like a nape as full as yours!!!

Chas, I agree with Ijanei, lol! your hair IS GORGEOUS!!!
and yes, well below APL, lol, although i understand you for wanting to stick around until the shorter layers catch up.
i'm going to be doing that, too because i have too many layers, and with my fine hair, it will take away from the potential thickness until all my layers are PAST APL.
so i've still got a ways to go.....


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 2, 2010)

grow said:


> CONGRATULATIONS IJANEI!!!!!
> ...*with my fine hair, it will take away from the potential thickness until all my layers are PAST APL*.
> so i've still got a ways to go.....


 
I hear you! I will have to do a major trim again because my ends are so thin due to these layers. It's so frustrating. I don't know what to do to grow out my sides. They were chin length a year ago and now they're SL. I guess I'm being too impatient.


----------



## shasha8685 (Aug 2, 2010)

I wound up relaxing this past weekend. My update is in my siggy.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 2, 2010)

shasha8685 said:


> I wound up relaxing this past weekend. My update is in my siggy.


 
Your hair is grazing APL!!! Great job!


----------



## grow (Aug 2, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I hear you! I will have to do a major trim again because my ends are so thin due to these layers. It's so frustrating. I don't know what to do to grow out my sides. They were chin length a year ago and now they're SL. I guess I'm being too impatient.


 

sweetie pie, hey, guess what?
if you've been trying to grow out your sides and they were at chin length when you started and now you see them at SL, hey that means that they ARE growing out doll, LOL!

that's alot of progress! AND you've retained it all, as well!!!
so, good for you!!! what you're doing is WORKING!!!

with these thin ends, i think we have to accept that it'll look that way (which is still alot better than my hair used to look before i came here, lol!), until we're ready to cut.  

i don't like that fact, but i know that until i'm ready to cut (which for me, i don't think will be a second before i get to WL, MBL tops), my layers will stay, and my ends won't look as full.

but the voicce of reason asks me: with all of these bunning, hyh, no heat, etc....challenges you're in, why be so concerned with the ends since they're not supposed to be out, anyways"?  

we've got to keep our eye on the prize!


----------



## grow (Aug 2, 2010)

shasha8685 said:


> I wound up relaxing this past weekend. My update is in my siggy.


 
great job, Sasha8685!!!

super healthy looking and neat!

i just LOVE to see a fresh perm!
it's like i get to live vicariously for a bit!
(good thing too, because i've got 6 more weeks before perming....erplexed)


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 2, 2010)

grow said:


> sweetie pie, hey, guess what?
> if you've been trying to grow out your sides and they were at chin length when you started and now you see them at SL, hey that means that they ARE growing out doll, LOL!
> 
> Just not fast enough!!! My whole frontal section grows slow.
> ...


 
Once again grow, you came through. You always keep us focused!  I'm gearing up for my relaxer and dusting on the 21st! "Eye on the prize"


----------



## grow (Aug 2, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Once again grow, you came through. You always keep us focused!  I'm gearing up for my relaxer and dusting on the 21st! "Eye on the prize"


 
oooh, i'm so excited! we got another relaxer coming up!!! yah!

yes, that is gonna be marvelous! (pics???)

i'm glad the idea of leaving the ends alone for a while can be helpful to you sugar! i always tend to politely forget that i don't need to be concerned with my ends because i need to hide them, lol! i have to really work to remember that it's not important how they look until they're inching towards my backside, hehehe!  

btw, i used to think my front grew fast, but now, it's the slowest growing part of my whole headerplexed, so i know how it is hun!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 2, 2010)

Of course there will be pics, grow!


----------



## grow (Aug 2, 2010)

speaking of pics, that s curl idea you do has me wanting to take pics of it like this because putting that on dry is simply marvelous! thanks again!

totally different from the just out of the shower hair! how you came up with that, i have no idea, i just know that it makes me getting my hair into a bun really difficult, lol!

my hair will come up with any excuse to try and stay out! especially when that s curl makes it look so neat and orderly!

i'll live vicariously through your perm and pics though! counting down the days......!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 2, 2010)

grow said:


> speaking of pics, that s curl idea you do has me wanting to take pics of it like this because putting that on dry is simply marvelous! thanks again!
> 
> totally different from the just out of the shower hair! how you came up with that, i have no idea, i just know that it makes me getting my hair into a bun really difficult, lol!
> 
> ...


 
S curl was HORRIBLE on my wet hair so I just decided to try it on dry hair before I tossed it. I'm glad it works for you!!!!

You have no idea how ready I am to see my freshly relaxed hair...even if it is only going to be out for a week


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 2, 2010)

congrts injanei !!!!!!!! cool! rock it!


----------



## grow (Aug 3, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> S curl was HORRIBLE on my wet hair so I just decided to try it on dry hair before I tossed it. I'm glad it works for you!!!!
> 
> You have no idea how ready I am to see my freshly relaxed hair...even if it is only going to be out for a week


 
yes, i believe it's the glycerine that makes it too heavy, at times, although i know it's good for our hair. 
how many spritzes of it do you put on your dry hair?
i'm sure this helps alot with retention, so i really want to learn how to use it well!

oh, and yes, i know you must be ready for that perm darling! i remember your "hair blues" with the styling block. i'm so glad you got past that and are now on to the victory with your perm!

i literally cannot wait to see your beautiful pictures!
(you always take really good pictures, too!)


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Aug 3, 2010)

So I was suppose to be transitioning and that did not work out well, I end up texlaxing the back of my hair last weekend with Silk Elements shea butter lye mild for the first time and I love it. I was about 16wks post but I was getting so much breakage and I was not ready for the transition. I did not do the front because I have centrifugal alopecia and my dermatologist advised me to not relax that area for a while. I am now wearing buns and using scurl daily so I can try and get the 1.5 I need to make APL.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 3, 2010)

grow said:


> how many spritzes of it do you put on your dry hair?
> i  literally cannot wait to see your beautiful pictures!
> (you always take really good pictures, too!)  Thanks!


 
I have no idea how many spritzes I put on my hair, lol. I just spray until "it feels right." I start with my ends and saturate them and just move up the length of my hair in sections. If I had to guess, I'd say that I spray 1-2 times on the ends and 2-3 times on the entire length. My hair is usually damp when I'm done and then I put it in a bun. If I'm using wave nouveau, I take a section of hair at a time and apply the product like lotion and flexi rod it.



mzsophisticated26 said:


> So *I was suppose to be transitioning and that did not work out well...try and get the 1.5 I need to make APL*.


 
Sorry to hear about your transition.  1.5"? You have plently of time to get that!!! Keep up the great work


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 4, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Awww thanks!
> 
> When I first started my HHJ  last year (I was SL) and my family gave (and still do) me the side eye because I wet my hair more than once a week, use products like scurl, stretch my relaxers, etc. I would hear "your hair is going to fall out" every other sentence and now that I have a little progress showing, they are slowing adopting some of my practices.  Whatever. People will get with the healthy hair program someday.
> 
> Salsa, your results may not be "dramatic" by your definition, but you have had some results girl! When you started this challenge, your hair was above your tat, now it's below it! Proof that you're doing something right!!



Yes, you are right. My hair was above my tattoo! And Grow, my nape has come a long way. I just get discouraged sometimes bc I thought I would be farther along by now. I'm still sticking to my regimen and banging my hair though. From what I've been seeing on here, it takes about two years to go from damaged to full healthy hair. All of the two year updates seem to be dramatic!


----------



## grow (Aug 6, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Yes, you are right. My hair was above my tattoo! And Grow, my nape has come a long way. I just get discouraged sometimes bc I thought I would be farther along by now. I'm still sticking to my regimen and banging my hair though. From what I've been seeing on here, it takes about two years to go from damaged to full healthy hair. All of the two year updates seem to be dramatic!


 
you are absolutely right! in two years, i'm sure we'll all be laughing at these old pictures with our long, flowing hair!

that's the prize we have to keep our eye on, because all of this hard work WILL pay off.

it's normal to get discouraged at times. we're human and i don't know anyone who doesn't like a bit of instant gratification, but what we're gaining here is much more than something instant.

we're gaining a new way of life, as opposed to the not so good hair care practices of the past and we'll have our lifetimes to enjoy and practice these new hair prospering habits! (and the results, too!)

hhj&hhg ladies!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 6, 2010)

*you are absolutely right! in two years, i'm sure we'll all be laughing at these old pictures with our long, flowing hair!*

Thanks for the encouragement grow, you've done it again! I read the bolded statement above and just shook my head. I always look back at old pics of my hair and I can't believe how far I've come. My NL color damaged bob was NOT cute in 2008, but you couldn't tell me that, haha!

I think it would be cool if everyone posted an old pic of their hair and where we are now...


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 6, 2010)

grow said:


> you are absolutely right! in two years, i'm sure we'll all be laughing at these old pictures with our long, flowing hair!
> 
> that's the prize we have to keep our eye on, because all of this hard work WILL pay off.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you Grow!  It is about a new way of life.  I will definitely take great care of my hair for the rest of my life.  And I'm already taking wonderful care of my DD's hair at 2 years old...so she will too!  



chasturner84 said:


> *you are absolutely right! in two years, i'm sure we'll all be laughing at these old pictures with our long, flowing hair!*
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement grow, you've done it again! I read the bolded statement above and just shook my head. I always look back at old pics of my hair and I can't believe how far I've come. My NL color damaged bob was NOT cute in 2008, but you couldn't tell me that, haha!
> 
> I think it would be cool if everyone posted an old pic of their hair and where we are now...


 
Chasturner, that is a great idea! Maybe we should do that at the end of the challenge? Like the last week is updates and flash back photos.  It would be a "fun" way to end the challenge.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> I agree with you Grow! It is about a new way of life. I will definitely take great care of my hair for the rest of my life. And I'm already taking wonderful care of my DD's hair at 2 years old...so she will too!
> 
> Chasturner, that is a great idea! *Maybe we should do that at the end of the challenge? Like the last week is updates and flash back photos. It would be a "fun" way to end the challenge*.


 
I totally agree! That will be such a great way to end this challenge and confirmation that it is time to conquer BSL in 2011 Let's do it!


----------



## afrochique (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi girls!
I wasn't able to post an update since I was in braids but I now have a pic and I am very excited!! 
Can anyone please tell me how many more inches I need to make APL? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 8, 2010)

I would say 2.5-3 inches left.


----------



## Bettina (Aug 8, 2010)

I wish I could post a pic but right now my camera's busted....I'm about 2 inches to APL!!!! I'm excited but I really am feeling the hair anorexia bad. I just need a little more thickness.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Hi girls!
> I wasn't able to post an update since I was in braids but I now have a pic and I am very excited!!
> Can anyone please tell me how many more inches I need to make APL? Thanks in advance.


 


Abdijz said:


> I would say 2.5-3 inches left.


  I agree, about 3 inches.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2010)

Bettina said:


> I wish I could post a pic but right now my camera's busted....I'm about 2 inches to APL!!!! I'm excited but I really am feeling the hair anorexia bad. I just need a little more thickness.


 I would recommend trying some black castor oil with some essential oils and used as a scalp massage oil to help with thickness. Look on www.buzzle.com for castor oil benefits on hair for more info. I found other some encouraging articles on hair care on that site too.


----------



## 3jsmom (Aug 9, 2010)

I relaxed on saturday and I am slowly but surely getting there. I got about 3.5 inches. I think I can do it!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Aug 9, 2010)

I might have an inch or less to go before I hit APL and I'm 6 weeks post. l'll relax for Labor Day weekend to see if I can hit my target. 

I'm so excited!! This has been a long time coming for me. I'm wiping the tears away as I type. I've wanted long hair for so long and I can't believe I'm finally making my first goal after 2 years of trying. My hard work is really paying off.


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 9, 2010)

Awww.  I am so proud of you topnotch1010, your hair looks great.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 9, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> I might have an inch or less to go before I hit APL and I'm 6 weeks post. l'll relax for Labor Day weekend to see if I can hit my target.
> 
> I'm so excited!! This has been a long time coming for me. I'm wiping the tears away as I type. I've wanted long hair for so long and *I can't believe I'm finally making my first goal after 2 years of trying. My hard work is really paying off.*


 
Aww that's great to hear top! I can't wait until you post pics! What did you change in your reggie that you think aided in your recent growth? Or have you been getting rid of damaged hair for the last 2 years?


----------



## Judwill07 (Aug 9, 2010)

Topnotch1010, your hair is so pretty and shiny. It looks like your already APL.  Great job!


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi ladies. I'm having some serious hair drama and about to give up. Please read my post and offer any suggestions that may help me. Thanks!!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=11726378#post11726378


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 9, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> I might have an inch or less to go before I hit APL and I'm 6 weeks post. l'll relax for Labor Day weekend to see if I can hit my target.
> 
> I'm so excited!! This has been a long time coming for me. I'm wiping the tears away as I type. I've wanted long hair for so long and I can't believe I'm finally making my first goal after 2 years of trying. My hard work is really paying off.



This post almost made me cry! I know exactly how you feel. You WILL hit your goal. I'm praying for you!


----------



## MissHoney26 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd like to join! Not sure how many inches I need to get to apl I'm thinking 2 or 3?
What are you doing for growth - washing and deep conditioning every 3-4 days, hiding my hair, jbco on scalp, and frequent dusting
What are you not going to do - use direct heat
What length are you now? between collar bone and apl


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 9, 2010)

MissHoney26 said:


> I'd like to join! Not sure how many inches I need to get to apl I'm thinking 2 or 3?
> What are you doing for growth - washing and deep conditioning every 3-4 days, hiding my hair, jbco on scalp, and frequent dusting
> What are you not going to do - use direct heat
> What length are you now? between collar bone and apl


 
You think 2-3"? For real? I'm thinking 1.5" You'll be there REAL soon!


----------



## MissHoney26 (Aug 9, 2010)

I said that because maybe I'm just in awe.. I relaxed my hair yesterday and I was shocked at how close I was but I was like nah.. u have a few more inches to go LOL hair anorexia I guess


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 9, 2010)

I haven'd straightened my hair since January of this year. Here is a stretched out pic of a back portion of my hair. 

Hopefully i will be grazing APL by December.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Aug 9, 2010)

jaded_faerie said:


> I haven'd straightened my hair since January of this year. Here is a stretched out pic of a back portion of my hair.
> 
> Hopefully i will be grazing APL by December.



Uhhh...you're like grazing APL now.
You'll probably be APL by December.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^I agree!  


And MissHoney26, I agree with Chasturner84.  You only need like an inch or so of growth.  Don't let hair anorexia cloud your judgement, girl.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 9, 2010)

January - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



March - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



July - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I relaxed my hair today and it's official, I'm APL!     My last relaxer I was slightly grazing it but it didn't seem right to claim it when after styling it was SL.  But now that more hair strands are APL, I'm so ecstatic!  I love relaxer days, because it makes me so happy to see my new progress.  I'll probably be trimming my ends in December to get rid of my thin pre-LHCF hair.  But right now, I'm on  My hair is officially longer than it has EVER been.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 9, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> I relaxed my hair today and it's official, I'm APL!     My last relaxer I was slightly grazing it but it didn't seem right to claim it when after styling it was SL.  But now that more hair strands are APL, I'm so ecstatic!  I love relaxer days, because it makes me so happy to see my new progress.  I'll probably be trimming my ends in December to get rid of my thin pre-LHCF hair.  But right now, I'm on  My hair is officially longer than it has EVER been.



CONGRATS!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 10, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> I relaxed my hair today and it's official, I'm APL!     My last relaxer I was slightly grazing it but it didn't seem right to claim it when after styling it was SL.  But now that more hair strands are APL, I'm so ecstatic!  I love relaxer days, because it makes me so happy to see my new progress.  I'll probably be trimming my ends in December to get rid of my thin pre-LHCF hair.  But right now, I'm on  My hair is officially longer than it has EVER been.



congrats!!! your hair looks healthy and is pretty


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 10, 2010)

_wow it looks like we are all just about grazing apl. i say 2-3 inches for me and about 1.5 to 2inches for the rest of you yaaay Im excited. Just wish december would come like now so I can swing my hair _


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 10, 2010)

^^ Yes! I can't wait til December! If I meet my goal of APL by October, I should only be about an inch to an inch and a half from BSL in December (unless I decide to get my hair evened out after APL)


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 10, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> I relaxed my hair today and it's official, I'm APL!    My last relaxer I was slightly grazing it but it didn't seem right to claim it when after styling it was SL. *But now that more hair strands are APL, I'm so ecstatic! I love relaxer days, because it makes me so happy to see my new progress. I'll probably be trimming my ends in December to get rid of my thin pre-LHCF hair.* But right now, I'm on  My hair is officially longer than it has EVER been.


 


Ijanei said:


> _wow it looks like we are all just about grazing apl. i say 2-3 inches for me and about 1.5 to 2inches for the rest of you yaaay Im excited. *Just wish december would come like now so I can swing my hair* _


 
Way to go Inthemix!!! Just think about how long your hair will be in Dec! Fantastic progress girl!  I know what you mean about trimming the pre-LHCF thin ends...I've been on the fence about it for a while but I would really like to start 2011 with nice ends. Decisions, decisions

Ijanei, I will be uncontrollable this Dec. I'm sure to start next year with whip-lash due to all of the hair swinging I plan on doing!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Aug 10, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Aww that's great to hear top! I can't wait until you post pics! What did you change in your reggie that you think aided in your recent growth? Or have you been getting rid of damaged hair for the last 2 years?


 

I cut all of the damaged ends off to the top of EL about 6 months after I found LHCF and I've been growing it out since then.


----------



## MissHoney26 (Aug 10, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> I relaxed my hair today and it's official, I'm APL!    My last relaxer I was slightly grazing it but it didn't seem right to claim it when after styling it was SL. But now that more hair strands are APL, I'm so ecstatic! I love relaxer days, because it makes me so happy to see my new progress. I'll probably be trimming my ends in December to get rid of my thin pre-LHCF hair. But right now, I'm on  My hair is officially longer than it has EVER been.


 

Congrats girl! I know how u feel this is the longest my hair has ever been too I'm still in shock!


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 10, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> I cut all of the damaged ends off to the top of EL about 6 months after I found LHCF and I've been growing it out since then.


 
So smart girl!  I think it's easier to part with the damage before your hair gets really long!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 10, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> *I cut all of the damaged ends off to the top of EL about 6 months after I found LHCF* and I've been growing it out since then.


 


Salsarisma said:


> So smart girl! I think it's *easier to part with the damage before your hair gets really long*!


 
I agree Salsa. Luckily, I started my journey with a fresh 2" cut so I'm not too worried about "damage" per se. I used to get my hair relaxed bone straight and having recently started to texlax so I want to gradually trim off the thin ends...I'm thinking that may take at least 1.5-2 years. (Salsa I guess I can count that as my "dramatic results" )

Oh, what happened with your Skala incident?

ETA: I just read your thread. That sucks!!! Definitely on my "do not try" list


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 11, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> CONGRATS!!!! So excited for you!





jaded_faerie said:


> congrats!!! your hair looks healthy and is pretty





MissHoney26 said:


> Congrats girl! I know how u feel this is the longest my hair has ever been too I'm still in shock!





chasturner84 said:


> Way to go Inthemix!!! Just think about how long your hair will be in Dec! Fantastic progress girl!  I know what you mean about trimming the pre-LHCF thin ends...I've been on the fence about it for a while but I would really like to start 2011 with nice ends. Decisions, decisions
> 
> Ijanei, I will be uncontrollable this Dec. I'm sure to start next year with whip-lash due to all of the hair swinging I plan on doing!



Thanks Ladies!  

And I change my mind about cutting off the thinner, bone straight ends every week.  We'll have to see if I'm man enough to do it when December comes.  erplexed


----------



## grow (Aug 11, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> January -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
CONGRATULATIONS INTHEMIX08!!!

i tried to get this on here yesterday, but at that hour, this site was down for maintenace so i couldn't get through.
i love your new siggy picture and your determination to make it!
YOU DID IT!!!! and your tenacity has paid off!!!!!
BRAVA!!!!


----------



## grow (Aug 11, 2010)

Salasa, i'm so glad you are back on track after that skala scare!

keep up those moisturizing treatments and surely your hair will recover quickly!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 11, 2010)

grow said:


> CONGRATULATIONS INTHEMIX08!!!
> 
> i tried to get this on here yesterday, but at that hour, this site was down for maintenace so i couldn't get through.
> i love your new siggy picture and your determination to make it!
> ...



Thanks, grow!   As usually, so kind!


----------



## simsim1980 (Aug 11, 2010)

Is it too late to join? This would be the first time i joined a challenge.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats to all the ladies who reached APL!!!! And for those of you headed there, keep on growing!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 11, 2010)

simsim1980 said:


> Is it too late to join? This would be the first time i joined a challenge.


 
I'm sure no one would mind if you joined...welcome 

Reggie?
Pics?


----------



## MsSonya (Aug 11, 2010)

I can only check lhcf once a week.  So forgive me if my posts are a tad late. I am missing ALOT. erplexed
Anywho, Inthemix08 your hair is doing beautifully. Everyone is doing great! I wish I were further along, but I am sure that once my hair is 'healed' hopefully it will thrive...
Good going everyone!

Well, I guess I should add a pic. in all fairness. I was going to wait until December. Hoping for full SL. Maybe this will motivate me. Dec09 to now.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2010)

I have no idea what my current hair length is. I have been in extension braids for 6 and a half weeks and before that, I was wearing whole head wigs for months. My last length check was on May 2nd this year and my hair was touching shoulder lenth. I sure hope I make it to APL this year.


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 11, 2010)

MsSonya said:


> I can only check lhcf once a week.  So forgive me if my posts are a tad late. I am missing ALOT. erplexed
> Anywho, Inthemix08 your hair is doing beautifully. Everyone is doing great! I wish I were further along, but I am sure that once my hair is 'healed' hopefully it will thrive...
> Good going everyone!
> 
> Well, I guess I should add a pic. in all fairness. I was going to wait until December. Hoping for full SL. Maybe this will motivate me. Dec09 to now.


Hey MsSonya!! You're doing good girl. Remember that progress is still progress, even if it isn't "dramatic". I'm learning that myself. I started in Dec 08 too and you and I are about The same length. We'll get there!!!


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 11, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I agree Salsa. Luckily, I started my journey with a fresh 2" cut so I'm not too worried about "damage" per se. I used to get my hair relaxed bone straight and having recently started to texlax so I want to gradually trim off the thin ends...I'm thinking that may take at least 1.5-2 years. (Salsa I guess I can count that as my "dramatic results" )
> 
> Oh, what happened with your Skala incident?
> 
> ETA: I just read your thread. That sucks!!! Definitely on my "do not try" list



Texlaxed hair sounds wonderful!! Keep us posted on how dealing with the two textures works.

I mean this:NO MORE BANDWAGONS!! Skala is the devil!


----------



## miss_cheveious (Aug 12, 2010)

Heyy Ladies 
I'm afraid I'm gonna have to drop out of this challenge. I got my relaxer touch-up at the weekend and had trimmed off about an inch or more of Pre-LHCF damage. So now my hair is nice and healthy, but I don't see APL happening for me this year  It will most probably be early next year so I'm looking forward to it. 
Thanks for all the encouragement, HHJ to you all.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 12, 2010)

im also asking myslef if i should drop out. Think i won't get there.


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 12, 2010)

miss_cheveious said:


> Heyy Ladies
> I'm afraid I'm gonna have to drop out of this challenge. I got my relaxer touch-up at the weekend and had trimmed off about an inch or more of Pre-LHCF damage. So now my hair is nice and healthy, but I don't see APL happening for me this year  It will most probably be early next year so I'm looking forward to it.
> Thanks for all the encouragement, HHJ to you all.





coolsista-paris said:


> im also asking myslef if i should drop out. Think i won't get there.



Come on ladies!! I'm probably not going to make it this year either, but I'm going to stay in the challenge anyway. Staying in will help you stay on track with your healthy hair practices and can be a place of support and encouragement!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 12, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Come on ladies!! I'm probably not going to make it this year either, but I'm going to stay in the challenge anyway. Staying in will help you stay on track with your healthy hair practices and can be a place of support and encouragement!!!



Co-sign! Stay encouraged, ladies! You never know what might happen!


----------



## ellehair (Aug 13, 2010)

okay im back to post my relaxer results.. dont think im gonna make apl by dec, but hey im happy with my growth nonethelesshttp://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/34707313]
	
[/URL]


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 13, 2010)

ellehair, that's some good growth!


----------



## ellehair (Aug 13, 2010)

Heres a better shot to see how far i am from APL.. excuse the strips, i dont know how else to download the pics


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 13, 2010)

^^ Great growth! I think you can make it! You never know.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 14, 2010)

_I agree Elle, I believe you can make it, we are still only in August_


----------



## Aggie (Aug 14, 2010)

I think I'm 3 inches away from APL. I can't really tell. I haven't taken a pic to see an actual measurement of my hair since April and I won't be able to until I take my extension braids out. 

I did undo a few of them in the back for re-tightening and when my little niece pulled it out to check the length, it seemed like I had about another 2.5 to 3 inches to get to APL. As you cna imagine, this makes me a little sad.
_
~Sigh~_


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 14, 2010)

_^ u still have plenty of time aggie, dont feel discouraged. Im about the same. about 2inches away_


----------



## e.lauren (Aug 14, 2010)

I have no idea what i submitted as my starting picture but there is a very recent side view picture in my siggy. Its misleading though because my hair is being bent by my shirt collar (siiigh for those just grazing SL )

Anyway idk if I will reach APL by December but I want to be damn close!

ETA: I don't know how you ladies measure, I saw one lady mention that she only counts her hair as a certain length if most of her hair reaches that length. I personally am keeping the shape of my hair how it looks in that August pic with the gradual length towards the back ( idk what to call it) I'm guessing it will eventually form a U type shape.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 14, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I think I'm 3 inches away from APL. I can't really tell. I haven't taken a pic to see an actual measurement of my hair since April and I won't be able to until I take my extension braids out.
> 
> I did undo a few of them in the back for re-tightening and when my little niece pulled it out to check the length, it seemed like I had about another 2.5 to 3 inches to get to APL. As you cna imagine, this makes me a little sad.
> _
> ~Sigh~_



You can do it! Stay encouraged! You never know what might happen.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 14, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _^ u still have plenty of time aggie, dont feel discouraged. Im about the same. about 2inches away_


 

Thanks for the encouragement Ijanei. Even though I was a little sad, I am not quitting this challenge. I am going to keep at it until I get there.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 14, 2010)

hello ladies!

i'm in the CLASS of APL challenge and wanted to also join this one.

right now my hair is pressed and in a ponytail. i usually wash it every week & condition it using Dr. Miracles and i wash with Motions.

Here's my pic from March: My ends were clipped







Here's my pic from August:






*Am i still at the same length????*


----------



## Aggie (Aug 14, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> You can do it! Stay encouraged! You never know what might happen.


 
, thanks davisbr88.


----------



## 4evershika (Aug 15, 2010)

Stay encouraged ladies! We still have 4 and a half more months!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 15, 2010)

You can do it ladies!!! Let's Grow!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey Ladies.
Just wanted to stop in and say Hi.  I'm still just cowashing 2x DC with every wash.  My protective styles have been twist outs and buns.  When it starts getting cooler I'll start doing twists.  I'm not going to straighten until the fall/winter.  I'm too scared of heat damage to straighten.  I hope that I'm below APL when I finally do.

Be encouraged Ladies.  I know that we will all come close to APL if not surpass it and simply blow it out of the water by the end of December.  We all have healthy hair practices and know what we have to do.  Continue on in the pursuit of healthy long hair ladies.

Congratulations to us all!!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 15, 2010)

ms.tatiana said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> i'm in the CLASS of APL challenge and wanted to also join this one.
> 
> ...


 I can't really tell ms. t. I can't see where your armpits are in the first pic so I can't really make a true comparison. Do you have a better shot of the first pic?


----------



## Janet' (Aug 15, 2010)

Just wanted to send out some positive vibes to you ladies!!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 15, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I can't really tell ms. t. I can't see where your armpits are in the first pic so I can't really make a true comparison. Do you have a better shot of the first pic?


 


Sorry!! Here's a better picture!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 16, 2010)

ffrant:
I'm really afraid to get my relaxer this weekend. I took my crochet braids out yesterday and detangled on dry hair to remove all of the shed hair. Detangling was a breeze and I decided to keep my hair in plaits during shampooing and DC'ing to minimize matting/locking. I then decided to do a protein treatment to make sure my hair was strong enough to handle the relaxer and what do you know, MY HAIR LOCKED. It took 3 hours, 3 different sized combs and a lot of patience that I didn't know I had to remove the tangles and knots. Needless to say, I still lost a lot of hair. I will be devestated if I have experienced a setback and will need a major trim....I was sooooo close.

The good thing is that I finished the remainder of my ApHogee 2 Step..my "faux stash" is becoming obsolete and I will be able to purchse new stuff!!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Alright, I've been lurking in this challenge for the longest, and I'm joining now! I'm grazing APL, and I see no reason that I can't make it by December, even with a good trim. I'm in!


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 16, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> ffrant:
> I'm really afraid to get my relaxer this weekend. I took my crochet braids out yesterday and detangled on dry hair to remove all of the shed hair. Detangling was a breeze and I decided to keep my hair in plaits during shampooing and DC'ing to minimize matting/locking. I then decided to do a protein treatment to make sure my hair was strong enough to handle the relaxer and what do you know, MY HAIR LOCKED. It took 3 hours, 3 different sized combs and a lot of patience that I didn't know I had to remove the tangles and knots. Needless to say, I still lost a lot of hair. I will be devestated if I have experienced a setback and will need a major trim....I was sooooo close.
> 
> The good thing is that I finished the remainder of my ApHogee 2 Step..my "faux stash" is becoming obsolete and I will be able to purchse new stuff!!



Omg! Chast! I'm so sorry this happened!! I know how you feel bc the same thing happened to me after I took out my first cornrow install. The second time, I prepooed with banana baby food (tip from grow) and oils and no matting.

Hopefully you didn't lose as much hair as you think. And I KNOW you are a long term stretcher, so.....put that relaxer on hold till you can assess the damage!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 16, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> ffrant:
> I'm really afraid to get my relaxer this weekend. I took my crochet braids out yesterday and detangled on dry hair to remove all of the shed hair. Detangling was a breeze and I decided to keep my hair in plaits during shampooing and DC'ing to minimize matting/locking. I then decided to do a protein treatment to make sure my hair was strong enough to handle the relaxer and what do you know, MY HAIR LOCKED. It took 3 hours, 3 different sized combs and a lot of patience that I didn't know I had to remove the tangles and knots. Needless to say, I still lost a lot of hair. I will be devestated if I have experienced a setback and will need a major trim....I was sooooo close.
> 
> The good thing is that I finished the remainder of my ApHogee 2 Step..my "faux stash" is becoming obsolete and I will be able to purchse new stuff!!



  Oh no! Chasturner, I'm so sorry this happened to you!  Hopefully the damage won't be as bad as it seems. :crossfingers:


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 16, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Omg! Chast! I'm so sorry this happened!! I know how you feel bc the same thing happened to me after I took out my first cornrow install. The second time, I prepooed with banana baby food (tip from grow) and oils and no matting.
> 
> Hopefully you didn't lose as much hair as you think. And I KNOW you are a long term stretcher, so.....put that relaxer on hold till you can assess the damage!


 


IntheMix08 said:


> Oh no! Chasturner, I'm so sorry this happened to you! Hopefully the damage won't be as bad as it seems. :crossfingers:


 
Thanks ladies, it could go either way. I'm hoping that everything will be fine, but I won't know for sure until this weekend. My hair doesn't feel much thinner (it actaully looks thicker even with my thin relaxed ends), it was just looking at the wad of hair that is scaring me to death...(ok, that's dramatic).

Salsa, I didn't have any problems with my cornrows and detangling after taking out my braids (I pre pooed with AO condish and EVOO) until I put the protein in so I'm thinking that that is what did it. My hair usually reacts this way to the last protein treament before my relaxer but this time it was on a larger scale. I will definitely let everyone know my end result at some point this weekend. 

One thing is certain, I will NOT be dropping this challenge.


----------



## MsSonya (Aug 16, 2010)

That's right Chasturner you had better not drop out. You give me hope.
Well, I went to the dentist today, and got 6 teeth pulled. This will put a dent in my vitamins for a few days. But other than that I dont feel so bad so I will continue with the cowashing.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh no! I'm praying for you Chasturner!


----------



## ArianaChristina (Aug 17, 2010)

Hellooo! I am new on here technically, but i have been lurking this site for a while now and would just love to join this challenge!


 What are you doing for growth - I have been hiding my hair in weaves and braids for the last 8 months. still transitioning =]
 What are you _not_ going to do - give up 
 What length are you now? hmm not too sure i will come back in sept with an update!
Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 17, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> ffrant:
> I'm really afraid to get my relaxer this weekend. I took my crochet braids out yesterday and detangled on dry hair to remove all of the shed hair. Detangling was a breeze and I decided to keep my hair in plaits during shampooing and DC'ing to minimize matting/locking. I then decided to do a protein treatment to make sure my hair was strong enough to handle the relaxer and what do you know, MY HAIR LOCKED. It took 3 hours, 3 different sized combs and a lot of patience that I didn't know I had to remove the tangles and knots. Needless to say, I still lost a lot of hair. I will be devestated if I have experienced a setback and will need a major trim....I was sooooo close.
> 
> The good thing is that I finished the remainder of my ApHogee 2 Step..my "faux stash" is becoming obsolete and I will be able to purchse new stuff!!



_
Awww sorry to hear this...and 3hrs to get rid of the knots and tangles?! wow!
Hopefully you dont have to much of a set-back. I am kinda in the same boat as you. I think my hair is breaking because of the OD'ing of the MT _ I was rushing to see results but now I believe something is going wrong.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 17, 2010)

_I swear if I dont hit APL by the end of this year, I'm going to scream and cut everything off  I think I may be experiencing a set-back of some sort_


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _Awww sorry to hear this...and 3hrs to get rid of the knots and tangles?! wow!_
> _Hopefully you dont have to much of a set-back. I am kinda in the same boat as you. *I think my hair is breaking because of the OD'ing of the MT *_* I was rushing to see results but now I believe something is going wrong*.


 


Ijanei said:


> _I swear if I dont hit APL by the end of this year, I'm going to scream and cut everything off  *I think I may be experiencing a set-back of some sort*_


 
How long have you being using MT? I never really had the guts to try it because I read that many people were experiencing an increase of shedding when they used MT. Have you checked a sample of individual strands or are you just seeing broken pieces everywhere? I know this is just me being a little paranoid, but whenever I see hairs in my comb I check each strand to see if it is shed hair or broken hair. I know you can't exactly prevent all breakage, but it helps me to gauge my next steps if it is breakage.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Aug 17, 2010)

Well... ladies I am out of this challenge. I cut my hair today! I just couldn't take my hair not growing right anymore. I started out with a trim and  ended up with a cut (on purpose of course). The lady at Aveda did an amazing job. Hopefully it will grow better next time around. I will strive for Apl next year.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2010)

^^Congrats on your new cut. I'm fighting not to chop mine! HHG! It'll be back in no time and healthier.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 18, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ^^Congrats on your new cut. I'm fighting not to chop mine! HHG! It'll be back in no time and healthier.



_
^^This chick done BC'd , lovely curls and congrats. Im so excited and it's not even my hair . Now I want to do it but I'm only 3 months post_


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi, ladies!
I am going to have to say goodbye to you all as I just BC'ed!
Now I'm going for SL 2010. 
HHG!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _^^This chick done BC'd , lovely curls and congrats. Im so excited and it's not even my hair . *Now I want to do it but I'm only 3 months post*_


 


davisbr88 said:


> Hi, ladies!
> *I am going to have to say goodbye to you all as I just BC'ed!*
> Now I'm going for SL 2010.
> HHG!


 
Holy crap davisbr88! Your BC was completely unexpected! Your curls are gorgeous! Congrats and good luck with SL!!!! 

Ijanei, 3 months or 3 years, if you want to BC, do it (I know that's easy to say since I'm not thinking about transitioning/BC'ing, but it's true). If you don't like it, you ARE in the HYH challenge so it wouldn't be a huge ordeal.


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 18, 2010)

PrissyMiss said:


> Well... ladies I am out of this challenge. I cut my hair today! I just couldn't take my hair not growing right anymore. I started out with a trim and  ended up with a cut (on purpose of course). The lady at Aveda did an amazing job. Hopefully it will grow better next time around. I will strive for Apl next year.



Love the cut!! I'm thinking about cutting mine the same length....my hair just has no shape or style at the current length.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 18, 2010)

One day at a time ladies, one day at a time!!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Aug 18, 2010)

Here's  a small update....


----------



## Mdmommy99 (Aug 18, 2010)

I haven't posted in forever but I am still shooting for APL by Christmas. I straightened my hair myself last week and didn't do a good job. It looked like approaching APL but I cut off about 1.5 in. of scraggly ends. Hopefully I can keep my ends in check between now and Christmas and can make it back up by then.


----------



## 4evershika (Aug 18, 2010)

Congrats on your BC davisbr! and I really like your cut prissy... kind of makes me want to cut mine to that length (but I can't... I'm too close to APL to justify it w/ myself!!)

Looks like everyone is doing well... I still have about 2" before I'll be ready to claim APL... I'm still very confident that I'll make it by December...


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 19, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Holy crap davisbr88! Your BC was completely unexpected! Your curls are gorgeous! Congrats and good luck with SL!!!!
> 
> Ijanei, 3 months or 3 years, if you want to BC, do it (I know that's easy to say since I'm not thinking about transitioning/BC'ing, but it's true). If you don't like it, you ARE in the HYH challenge so it wouldn't be a huge ordeal.



_I think I'm withdrawing from the hyh challenge. I don't seem to do well with that. I can't be in a wig or weave or ponytail everydayerplexed. I so wish I could though. I don't wear my hair down at all anymore and that's a big thing. I know just do updo styles. _

_And yess her curls are so cute. I am going to trim sometime in September because my hair is so uneven. I'm not sure if they will even out for December. _
_
BTW, How are you doing Chasturner? any updates?_


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _I think I'm withdrawing from the hyh challenge. I don't seem to do well with that. I can't be in a wig or weave or ponytail everydayerplexed. I so wish I could though. I don't wear my hair down at all anymore and that's a big thing. I know just do updo styles. _
> 
> _And yess her curls are so cute. I am going to trim sometime in September because my hair is so uneven. I'm not sure if they will even out for December. _
> _
> BTW, How are you doing Chasturner? any updates?_



I'm doing well! Just counting down the days/hours until I get my relaxer Sat morn. I'm so nervous over the recent protein incident but whatever happens, happens. It was a learning experience: don't do a protein treatment while in plaits especially since my new growth isn't a fan strong protein. Silly me.  I will post progress pics at some point this weekend.

If you don't really wear your hair down and your hair isn't damaged, why don't you just wait until the end of the year/challenge to trim? I know my ends are tuuuurrible  but I'm going to try to hold off on trimming, if my hair isn't badly damaged, and do a big trim in Dec. I don't care about my hair being uneven because I'll be back in crochet braids soon so no one will ever know.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 19, 2010)

BTW, where the heck is Grow? She's been MIA for a while.


----------



## nappystorm (Aug 19, 2010)

I just straightened my hair. I can't claim it yet but I'm spitting distance away. Check the avatar.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 19, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> BTW, where the heck is Grow? She's been MIA for a while.



_She most definitely has....Im sure she will come back with about an inch or so of new growth that quick. Better have pics bcuz I wanna see _

_cant wait to see urs Chast....I will make sure I am online this weekend_


----------



## grow (Aug 19, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> BTW, where the heck is Grow? She's been MIA for a while.


 


Ijanei said:


> _She most definitely has....Im sure she will come back with about an inch or so of new growth that quick. Better have pics bcuz I wanna see _
> 
> _cant wait to see urs Chast....I will make sure I am online this weekend_


 

thank you Chas and Ijanei!

you ladies are really sweet darlings!

i've missed you all so much! this is my first day back and i feel like an out- of - towner, lol!

wasn't able to be on here, but i did take care of my hair. 
cannot wait to see your perm pics, Chas! 
i will be joining you shortly as i plan to perm next week if my hair is in good condition and let's hope there's some growth to report, too!!!

hhg ladies!!!
APL here we come!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 19, 2010)

^^ Yay! grow is back!!! Welcome stranger!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 19, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _*I think I'm withdrawing from the hyh challenge.* I don't seem to do well with that. I can't be in a wig or weave or ponytail everydayerplexed. I so wish I could though. I don't wear my hair down at all anymore and that's a big thing. I know just do updo styles. _
> 
> _And yess her curls are so cute. I am going to trim sometime in September because my hair is so uneven. I'm not sure if they will even out for December. _
> 
> _BTW, How are you doing Chasturner? any updates?_


 
I'm doing the bolded as well. This challeneg is not for me either. I am hiding my hair so I'll be doing a personal challenge on my own so good luck ladies.


----------



## grow (Aug 20, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I'm doing the bolded as well. This challeneg is not for me either. I am hiding my hair so I'll be doing a personal challenge on my own so good luck ladies.


 
i'm really sad to hear this, Aggie.
i wish you well on your personal challenge and hope to see you back soon!


----------



## afrochique (Aug 20, 2010)

I am sad to see some ladies drop out of the challenge. 
Thank you for being with us and hope you can still cheer us on to the finish line. 
HHG ladies.


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 20, 2010)

^^I know:-( Im still in the challenge just to stay on track with my hair, but it's doubtful i'll make it this year with 41/2 months to go. Can't wait for the next update to see how far along everyone is!


----------



## afrochique (Aug 20, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> ^^I know:-( Im still in the challenge just to stay on track with my hair, but it's doubtful i'll make it this year with 41/2 months to go. Can't wait for the next update to see how far along everyone is!





Hang in there Salsa! 4.5mths is still a lot of time. Just be consistent with your practices. Do you take any vitamins?


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 20, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Hang in there Salsa! 4.5mths is still a lot of time. Just be consistent with your practices. Do you take any vitamins?



I take a whole slew of vitamins: A multivitamin, GNC Nourishair, D3, Beta Carotene, Super B Complex, Collagen, and I think Vit A. What do you take? My hair grows sooo slow. I def don't get .5 inches a month:-( 

But I got a steamer last week and hoping that helps with retention. I plan to do weekly steam treatments. I don't know what else to do but be patient.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2010)

grow said:


> i'm really sad to hear this, Aggie.
> i wish you well on your personal challenge and hope to see you back soon!


 
I'm still a part of the APL challenge but not the HYH challenge grow. I'm not leaving this challenge until I'm at APL for sure.


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 20, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I'm still a part of the APL challenge but not the HYH challenge grow. I'm not leaving this challenge until I'm at APL for sure.


 
_Ohhhh! _Ok Aggie.  I was confused too, grow and couldn't figure out why she dropped out. Lol! Glad you are still on board!


----------



## grow (Aug 21, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> ^^I know:-( Im still in the challenge just to stay on track with my hair, but it's doubtful i'll make it this year with 41/2 months to go.


 
as JJ always says "alot can happen in just a few months"!
stick with it Salsa, we're still in the summer months of spurts and these spurts usually don't show up until the cold months when we can really see the difference! 
the fact that you completely re grew your nape, which is the most difficult part for most of us (speaking mainly for myself), means you CAN do it!
remember, it's when our hair seems to be standing still that it's actually inching down our backs! the best part is that you've already made it over the toughest hump which is getting below the shoulder, AND you did it with a blossoming, blooming nape line, so pat yourself on the back! you ARE making great progress!



Salsarisma said:


> _Ohhhh! _Ok Aggie. I was confused too, grow and couldn't figure out why she dropped out. Lol! Glad you are still on board!


 
yes, i'm glad Aggie has not dropped out here as well!

Aggie, you have and continue to be such a source of inspiration and strength!
you're a motivator and a lovely lady and i'm happy we're sharing this journey together! looking forward to seeing on aboard!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 21, 2010)

grow said:


> yes, i'm glad Aggie has not dropped out here as well!
> 
> Aggie, you have and continue to be such a source of inspiration and strength!
> you're a motivator and a lovely lady and i'm happy we're sharing this journey together! looking forward to seeing on aboard!


 
Wow grow, this is just so sweet of you to say. Thanks hun


----------



## Aggie (Aug 21, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> _Ohhhh! _Ok Aggie. I was confused too, grow and couldn't figure out why she dropped out. Lol! Glad you are still on board!


 
Nah Sal, I'm not leaving. I like this challenge and I really need it as motivation to get to APL again as a natural this time around.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey peeps!

So as you all know, yesterday was relaxer day! I had told you about my last incident with protein Well I'm here to report that I didn't suffer a setback!! I'm guessing that all of the hair that came out from the tangles and knots was just more shed hair. mixed with a bit of breakage... Ok, on with the pics!

Last day of crochet braids (check out that new growth!): 






After detangling and before shampooing (shrinkage is so deceiving):





Air dried:





Yeah, the last 2 pics are big because I was EXCITED for everyone to see my results:

Relaxed hair August 2010! This last stretch gave me pleasant surprise!!  I'm comfortable with claiming APL at this point! This is the longest my hair has been in my life!





This pic was taken without me brushing my hair. My ends don't look as horrible as they do in this pic.





I think my botched trim in May has evened itself out. I think I still may get a professional 1-2" trim in Dec for the BSL challenge, but for right now, my ends are ok. I will probably leave my hair out for a few more weeks and then the crochet braids will be installed again because I got EXCELLENT retention with them.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow Chas, you'll probably make full BSL this December, never mind next year - fantastic progress!

Stretching is a wonderful thing!


----------



## grow (Aug 22, 2010)

YAH!!!!!

GREAT PROGRESS CHAS!!!!!

GORGEOUS PICTURES, TOO (as always!)!!!!!

MORE THAN JUST APL, I SEE THOSE HAIRS TOUCHING YOUR BRASTRAP, WHICH IS BSL TOO!!!!!

WOW, I'M SOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU HUN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Cream! Stretching is FANTASTIC! I hate that I'm just now finding out about it!

Thanks grow!!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 22, 2010)

YAY! Congrats, Chas!  Those crochet braids did a bangin' job retaining length for you!   on all that progress!


----------



## tmcivil (Aug 22, 2010)

CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS....


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 22, 2010)

Wowzwers! Congrats!!! Your hair is beautiful!! So happy and proud of you!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 22, 2010)

Lovely hair chasturner. Your hair is really moving along. Congrats on your succesful relaxer.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 22, 2010)

_Yaaay Chas, your are moving on to bsl by the end of this year. You are doing wonderful. Now you're making me want to get a relaxer to see my growth 

You hair grows fast. Just last month you were apl...wth? (you can send me a day to day guide ya know so I can do the same exact thing you do )_


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm super excited about my progress. APL seemed to be a big hurdle for me and took over a year to attain. Stay patient and focused ladies 

Ijanei: Crazy thing is I'm a slow grower but I did get a spurt this summer AND I was able to retain all, if not most, of my growth. It had to be due to all of the PS I did this summer. Also, I started exercising but I didn't actually change my diet or increase my water intake or anything like that (you know, the things I SHOULD be doing ).


----------



## shasha8685 (Aug 22, 2010)

Great growth Chas! You are def gonna be BSL before the year is out!


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 22, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm super excited about my progress. *APL seemed to be a big hurdle for me and took over a year to attain.* Stay patient and focused ladies
> 
> Ijanei: Crazy thing is I'm a slow grower but I did get a spurt this summer AND I was able to retain all, if not most, of my growth. It had to be due to all of the PS I did this summer. Also, I started exercising but I didn't actually change my diet or increase my water intake or anything like that (you know, the things I SHOULD be doing ).


_

Ok now I don't feel to bad since u said that. I thought I  was the only one who feels it's gonna take over a year. I know I'm only 6 months in but everybody else seem to went from sl to apl within 8 months, dont look that way for me.

I'm am so happy for you. You said this is the longest you've ever been? wow I know you are super excited_


----------



## afrochique (Aug 22, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> I take a whole slew of vitamins: A multivitamin, GNC Nourishair, D3, Beta Carotene, Super B Complex, Collagen, and I think Vit A. What do you take? My hair grows sooo slow. I def don't get .5 inches a month:-(
> 
> But I got a steamer last week and hoping that helps with retention. I plan to do weekly steam treatments. I don't know what else to do but be patient.




I take Biotin and Chlorella daily. Once in a while(inconsistently) I take Hair, Skin, and Nails.
Patience is key. What about protective styling? And scalp massages?


----------



## afrochique (Aug 22, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm super excited about my progress. APL seemed to be a big hurdle for me and took over a year to attain. Stay patient and focused ladies
> 
> Ijanei: Crazy thing is I'm a slow grower but I did get a spurt this summer AND I was able to retain all, if not most, of my growth. It had to be due to all of the PS I did this summer. Also, I started exercising but I didn't actually change my diet or increase my water intake or anything like that (you know, the things I SHOULD be doing ).




Congrats Chas! You are BSL, MBL!!!! Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _
> 
> Ok now I don't feel to bad since u said that. *I thought I  was the only one who feels it's gonna take over a year. I know I'm only 6 months in but everybody else seem to went from sl to apl within 8 months, dont look that way for me.*
> 
> I'm am so happy for you. *You said this is the longest you've ever been? *wow I know you are super excited_



Yeah my hair has never been more than a inch or two past SL. I was really discouraged when reading posts of ladies who went from SL to APL in 6-8 months. SL-APL was 5-5.5" and it took me at least 13 months of my 16 month journey to get there. One thing I've learn and it seems to be a LHCF mantra: never compare your progress with someone else. So don't feel bad girl!


----------



## MissHoney26 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello ladies! I have a question about dusting. At first I was going to do my dustings every 8 weeks, but I noticed I have a few splits that are midstrand. So would dusting more frequently like every month help to get rid of the damage? It took me a while to figure out that my hair hates direct heat and I want my ends to be as healthy as possible while getting to my goals. I decided to stop using flat irons and blow dryers because no matter how little I use them my hair just hates it!


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 22, 2010)

afrochique said:


> I take Biotin and Chlorella daily. Once in a while(inconsistently) I take Hair, Skin, and Nails.
> Patience is key. What about protective styling? And scalp massages?



Afrochique, im so confused about protective styling. Maybe you can help me out. I was washing and airdrying my hair overnight twice a week. In the am, I would put my hair in a sock bun using two ouchless elastic bands. Then I read that sock buns are not good bc of the bands that must be used. Then sometimes when I would take my bun down, my ends would be scraggly and dry. I don't know of any other protective styles as I can't cornrow/French braid and my hair is not long enough for most of the other styles.

Eta: I massage my scalp every night.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 22, 2010)

MissHoney26 said:


> Hello ladies! I have a question about dusting. At first I was going to do my dustings every 8 weeks, but I noticed I have a few splits that are midstrand.* So would dusting more frequently like every month help to get rid of the damage?* It took me a while to figure out that my hair hates direct heat and I want my ends to be as healthy as possible while getting to my goals. I decided to stop using flat irons and blow dryers because no matter how little I use them my hair just hates it!



It definitely couldn't hurt. I dust every month but I also do S&D's with every wash. If you are focused on your ends, I would start off with a good trim and then start dusting regularly. I used to have mid strand splits but since I started dusting often and keeping my protein/moisture balance in check, I haven't had that problem in a while.


----------



## manter26 (Aug 22, 2010)

I flat ironed my hair...which I don't do often. I decided to post a progress pic b/c I probably won't be straight again until New Year's (my personal APL goal date). If I don't make it this year, I'm trying for March 2011, my 2 year natural anniversary. 






















I have about 2.5" to go in the front and maybe 3-3.5" in the back. I'm getting 2/3 inch a month right now (much more than usual) so it's possible I'll make my New Year's goal. I'm not concerned with all the layers reaching APL. I like the layers, I just want them longer.


----------



## aprils13 (Aug 23, 2010)

I straightened my hair the other and decided to do a length check.  

The 4th line is apl but I only have a few stands touching it.  My goal is to have majority of my length to touch the 5th line by Dec.  That would put me at full apl.


----------



## ellehair (Aug 23, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Hey peeps!
> 
> So as you all know, yesterday was relaxer day! I had told you about my last incident with protein Well I'm here to report that I didn't suffer a setback!! I'm guessing that all of the hair that came out from the tangles and knots was just more shed hair. mixed with a bit of breakage... Ok, on with the pics!
> 
> ...


 
OMG Chas - Your hair came out so beautiful!  You are touching BSl now, you may hit full BSL by DEC 10!! congrats, you grow girl..  What was your reggie while in the braids?


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 23, 2010)

ellehair said:


> OMG Chas - Your hair came out so beautiful! You are touching BSl now, you may hit full BSL by DEC 10!! congrats, you grow girl.. *What was your reggie while in the braids*?


 
Thanks elle! My reggie was suuuuper simple. I cleansed my scalp with witch hazel every other day and sprayed scurl on the cornrows 3-4 times a week. I thought that I would have to deal with build up due to the scurl but I didn't have any at all! When I took the cornrows down, my hair was extremely soft and detangling my hair was a breeze.


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 23, 2010)

Manter26, we look like similar lengths, but omg, your hais is soooo thick!!!


----------



## manter26 (Aug 23, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Manter26, we look like similar lengths, but omg, your hais is soooo thick!!!



Thanks! Between the thickness and the Florida humidity, it doesn't even make sense to flat iron my hair. I came across a pic of my old relaxed days and I couldn't believe the difference. My breakage was totally out of control, but I thought it was normal. I do have very fine strands so i have trouble keeping them on my head sometimes.


----------



## 4bslbound (Aug 23, 2010)

Chasturner, YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!! I've been stalking this thread (I initially joined it, but I dont think I will make full APL by Dec)

Grow, your hair is gorgeous, too Congrats!!


----------



## ellehair (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey Chas, how long did you keep the braids in.. Im so interested in this, im thinking about installing this weekend.. you have inspired me, lol.. also what kind of hair did you use? and how  many packs? did you install them yourself?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Aug 23, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Afrochique, im so confused about protective styling. Maybe you can help me out. I was washing and airdrying my hair overnight twice a week. In the am, I would put my hair in a sock bun using two ouchless elastic bands. Then I read that sock buns are not good bc of the bands that must be used. Then sometimes when I would take my bun down, my ends would be scraggly and dry. I don't know of any other protective styles as I can't cornrow/French braid and my hair is not long enough for most of the other styles.
> 
> Eta: I massage my scalp every night.



I know you didn't ask me, but I think the Southern Tease Bun, would be perfect for you. You don't need a hair stick to do it, you can use large bobby pins, claw clips, a flamingo clip, or a hair elastic to hold it. Also, your hair is the perfect length for it. 
hth.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 23, 2010)

4bslbound said:


> Chasturner, YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!! I've been stalking this thread (I initially joined it, but I dont think I will make full APL by Dec)
> 
> Grow, your hair is gorgeous, too Congrats!!





ellehair said:


> Hey Chas, how long did you keep the braids in.. Im so interested in this, im thinking about installing this weekend.. you have inspired me, lol.. also what kind of hair did you use? and how  many packs? did you install them yourself?



Thanks 4bslbound!

Elle-
You definitely should try this style because it's super easy and quick; I installed them myself. I think I may have had another growth spurt during the month that I wore crochet braids and I was able to retain all of my growth because there is no manipulation with this PS. I bought 2 bags of Freetress Water Wave bulk hair (it looks like it's texture 3c and cost about $6/bag). It took about 3 hours to complete because I didn't know how to  cornrow and had to look up a tutorial on youtube. The actual  installation of the hair only took about an 1-1.5 hours. Try it.

BlackMasterPiece has created a few threads on them and her fotki is really awesome (she has a lot of pics): http://public.fotki.com/BlackMasterPiece/my-auburn-and-brown/ Also, look at the numers tutorials on youtube. Good luck and let me know if I can help you with more info.


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 23, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I think the Southern Tease Bun, would be perfect for you. You don't need a hair stick to do it, you can use large bobby pins, claw clips, a flamingo clip, or a hair elastic to hold it. Also, your hair is the perfect length for it.
> hth.



Thanks Chaos. I'm going to look up this style...and my questions are to anyone who can help. I appreciate it!!


----------



## LushLox (Aug 23, 2010)

Not updated for a while (apologies for the smudges!)





I'm getting there slowly but surely. More slowly if anything.  I need a trim too which I'll have to do next relaxer.


----------



## csmith4204 (Aug 23, 2010)

I hope it's not too late to join. I also joined BSL 2011 - we shall see. My Avatar is a little inaccurate because of the way I was standing (I'm a little closer to APL then pic).

What are you doing for growth 
No Heat, PSing, Stretching relaxer to 6 mos., Vits
What are you _not_ going to do 
Use Heat
What length are you now? 
Between SL and APL

Glad I found this site. Very inspiring!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 23, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Not updated for a while (apologies for the smudges!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Cream!!! By the picture, it looks like you're already grazing it, IMO...if you're not, then you have less than an inch to go . It's a little difficult to tell due to the angle. Keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 24, 2010)

^^What she said! Even with a trim, you look like uou ate already there...and your hair looks nice and thick. You should post a side by side comparison bc you'vegained a lot of length! Great job!


----------



## grow (Aug 24, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Not updated for a while (apologies for the smudges!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cream Tee, your hair is looking super duper pretty!!!

it's very long, shiny and healthy looking!!!

to me, i think your hair is already APL, so

CONGRATULATIONS! YOU MADE IT!


----------



## LushLox (Aug 24, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Looking good Cream!!! By the picture, it looks like you're already grazing it, IMO...if you're not, then you have *less than an inch to go* . It's a little difficult to tell due to the angle. Keep up the great work!!!!


 
Thanks Chas, I agree 



Salsarisma said:


> ^^What she said! Even with a trim, you look like uou ate already there...and your hair looks nice and thick. You should post a side by side comparison bc you'vegained a lot of length! Great job!





grow said:


> Cream Tee, your hair is looking super duper pretty!!!
> 
> it's very long, shiny and healthy looking!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks very much ladies. Although I'm not comfortable about claiming it yet; my touch up is in October so I'll be happy to claim then. I never could understand the 'hair anorexia,' thing that some ladies speak of but I'm starting to now.  I can see my hair has grown a bit but it still feels so short! We are our own worst critics! erplexed

PS: Oh re the shine, it is down to Orofluido Oil. It is very similar to Morrocan Oil but it is apparently even better because it has higher levels of argan plus other oils. Some pics of my loose flexi rod sets are below.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 24, 2010)

I got my hair done today...not really impressed with the salon or customer service. but i am getting closer to APL!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 24, 2010)

^^^ your hair is coming right along, jaded_faerie! :waytogo:


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2010)

ohhhh don't mind me. Just enjoying the thread. You guys are such motivation!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow! It looks like a few ladies have already made APL! Congrats! I only have 1/2 an inch to go, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for NO setbacks! I want APL hair when my hair is dry and straightened without pulling it. THEN I'll claim it. I would post pics of my straightened hair today, but I'm on the HYH challenge.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

^^you better not!!!


----------



## grow (Aug 25, 2010)

jaded_faerie said:


> I got my hair done today...not really impressed with the salon or customer service. but i am getting closer to APL!


 
CONGRATULATIONS Jaded_Faerie!

your hair is looking great and yes, you are at the APL door!


----------



## LushLox (Aug 25, 2010)

Your hair is looking nice and thick jaded faeire! Very nearly there!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^you better not!!!



Lol! I'm not, I promise!!!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 25, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Thanks Chas, I agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


jaded_faerie said:


> I got my hair done today...not really impressed with the salon or customer service. but i am getting closer to APL!


 
Congrats to you both for your success so far. Such glorious manes, both of you...


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 27, 2010)

grow said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Jaded_Faerie!
> 
> your hair is looking great and yes, you are at the APL door!





Cream Tee said:


> Your hair is looking nice and thick jaded faeire! Very nearly there!





Aggie said:


> Congrats to you both for your success so far. Such glorious manes, both of you...



Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 27, 2010)

Congrats to you Chas...You need to come on over to the BSL 2010 Challenge and the MBL 2010 Challenge...You are clearly already BSB!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 27, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Congrats to you Chas...You need to come on over to the BSL 2010 Challenge and the MBL 2010 Challenge...*You are clearly already BSB*!!!


 
You think? I thought that I had about another inch to go so BSB could be my new Dec 2010 goal and BSL (since it is lower) would be next year's goal.


----------



## ellehair (Aug 27, 2010)

Chas those crochets did not work out for me at ALL!!  the hair would not knot, i didnt like they way they were coming out.  Oh maybe bcuz i couldnt find the bady wave freetress hair.. I tried tang girl.. It was just messy!  I ended up just leaving in the braids (14) and will keep those in for 4 weeks under my quick weave. Its still protective and i can co wash so im hoping for some good retention..


----------



## Judwill07 (Aug 27, 2010)

Great progress Jaded Faerie.  Maybe you'll be almost BSL by Dec 10.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 27, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Congrats to you Chas...You need to come on over to the BSL 2010 Challenge and the MBL 2010 Challenge...You are clearly already BSB!!!



I agree! you are definitely close to BSB


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 27, 2010)

Judwill07 said:


> Great progress Jaded Faerie.  Maybe you'll be almost BSL by Dec 10.



would be nice..a girl can dream!  thank you


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 27, 2010)

ellehair said:


> Chas those crochets did not work out for me at ALL!! the hair would not knot, i didnt like they way they were coming out. Oh maybe bcuz i couldnt find the bady wave freetress hair.. I tried tang girl.. It was just messy! I ended up just leaving in the braids (14) and will keep those in for 4 weeks under my quick weave. Its still protective and i can co wash so im hoping for some good retention..


 
I'm sorry they didn't work for you . I used the freetress water wave hair and I didn't knot the hair at all and had no problems with it coming out. At least you were able to use the cornrows for something productive  . Pics?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have been gone from this thread for a minute. I need to get back for motivation.
Here is where I am...well kinda...I did a big dusting (not big enough to be called a trim)








Not the best pics but you get the idea.

I think my hair has not grown as much as it did in my first yar of being natural. 
I feel like it is taking me forever to get to APL. I hope I can be there by December.
I have done alot of dusting this year, due to SSK.
I think I am gonna be wearing braids (conrnrows) for the better part of the reminder of this year.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 28, 2010)

when you ladies say "no heat" do you also mean no rollersets? if thats the case how are you drying your hair?


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 28, 2010)

When I say "no heat" I'm usually saying "no direct heat"...no blow dryers, no flat irons, no curling irons, etc. I still use a bonnet (hard top) dryer for my rollersets when I get a relaxer and for weekly DC'ing. All other times, I just air dry my hair.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 28, 2010)

Mandy4610 said:


> I have been gone from this thread for a minute. I need to get back for motivation.
> Here is where I am...well kinda...I did a big dusting (not big enough to be called a trim)
> 
> 
> ...





You are very close (I think you can make it by December) and your hair looks thick and healthy


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 28, 2010)

I agree with Chasturner84...no heat = no DIRECT heat for me. 
I always air dry my hair


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 28, 2010)

okay thanks ladies....i was scared that i would have to give up rollersets


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 28, 2010)

jaded_faerie said:


> I agree with Chasturner84...no heat = no DIRECT heat for me.
> I always air dry my hair


 
when you airdry how do you prevent your hair from getting tangled while drying?


----------



## LushLox (Aug 28, 2010)

Mandy4610 said:


> I have been gone from this thread for a minute. I need to get back for motivation.
> Here is where I am...well kinda...I did a big dusting (not big enough to be called a trim)
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looking lovely and thick Mandy - good work!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 28, 2010)

TopShelf said:


> when you airdry how do you prevent your hair from getting tangled while drying?


 
I know this is against LHCF rules, but while my hair is damp and after I've moisturized and sealed, I comb through it every 20 mins or so until it is 90% dry. No tangles and my hair dries completely straight as if I used a blow dryer.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 28, 2010)

TopShelf said:


> when you airdry how do you prevent your hair from getting tangled while drying?



well i air dry my hair in braids and detangle prior to putting my hair in braids. I never have an issue with tangling. I even wash my hair in braids. The braids help with any tangling/knots issues.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 28, 2010)

Your hair has grown soooo much!



Mandy4610 said:


> I have been gone from this thread for a minute. I need to get back for motivation.
> Here is where I am...well kinda...I did a big dusting (not big enough to be called a trim)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 28, 2010)

I finally figured out this "bunning" thing...I think I kind of like it


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> I finally figured out this "bunning" thing...I think I kind of like it



What exactly did you figure out? What are you doing differently?


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 28, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I know this is against LHCF rules, but while my hair is damp and after I've moisturized and sealed, I comb through it every 20 mins or so until it is 90% dry. No tangles and my hair dries completely straight as if I used a blow dryer.


 
Heeey, I do this too! I wait until my hair is about 50% dry and then I comb through it every 15-20 minutes! Well, I feel better about that now! If you got all of that beautiful length that way, then maybe I have a chance, too!


----------



## MissHoney26 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm getting rid of heat meaning no blow dryers/ flat irons. Well, I might flat iron my roots when I roller set but that's it. My ends already look better after 3 weeks w/o heat and getting down to the nitty gritty on my dustings I'm not playing around this time!


----------



## maghreblover (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi everyone! Been a while. Last time I straightened my hair back in March I was nearly APL but not quite there yet. Now I think its time I did a final check out of this challenge, I can say I'm full APL now. By the way, I'm transitioning and I'm 18 months post. I realise my hair looks a HAM in the photo but, oh well.  Apologies for the state of that mirror  Its clean now, that was last week


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 28, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> What exactly did you figure out? What are you doing differently?


 
I never got the wet bunning thing...now I been leaving my hair kind of damp and bunning for the last 3 days. i wet my hair every day. No hair gel needed. But this week now, I'm gonna dye my hair jet black and do a nice trim then keep it pinned up til December. I must trim now because it seems like it's getting worse, I will take a pic to show you what I mean tomorrow. My left side is growing in beautiful and thick but the right is broken, limp, and still stuck at the same length


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 28, 2010)

maghreblover said:


> Hi everyone! Been a while. Last time I straightened my hair back in March I was nearly APL but not quite there yet. Now I think its time I did a final check out of this challenge, I can say I'm full APL now. By the way, I'm transitioning and I'm 18 months post. I realise my hair looks a HAM in the photo but, oh well.  Apologies for the state of that mirror  Its clean now, that was last week


 

wow nice growth and yes u are past apl. congrats


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 28, 2010)

Mandy4610 said:


> I have been gone from this thread for a minute. I need to get back for motivation.
> Here is where I am...well kinda...I did a big dusting (not big enough to be called a trim)
> 
> 
> ...


 
ur hair is nice and looks real soft. That siggy pic, I'm really liking


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 29, 2010)

maghreblover said:


> Hi everyone! Been a while. Last time I straightened my hair back in March I was nearly APL but not quite there yet. Now *I think its time I did a final check out of this challenge, I can say I'm full APL *now. By the way, *I'm transitioning and I'm 18 months post*. I realise my hair looks a HAM in the photo but, oh well.  Apologies for the state of that mirror  Its clean now, that was last week



You are definitely full APL and should hop on over to the BSL challenge. How long do you plan to transition?


----------



## LushLox (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow, maghreblover you've surpassed it and more or less BSB, well done!


----------



## grow (Aug 29, 2010)

TopShelf said:


> when you airdry how do you prevent your hair from getting tangled while drying?


 
hi Top!
i've been cross wrapping to air dry, so i comb through well, then put the duck clips on and when i take it out, there are no tangles.

a question to you ladies who comb every 15-20 minutes:
how do the ends dry? meaning are they as flat as the rest of the hair?
i've never tried that method but it sounds interesting.

ladies, i just permed and feel like i'm dealing with a disaster.
my regularly used perm was not available so i tried Soft&Beautiful.
it's the only one i found with aloe vera in it and it also came with a pack of oils to add to the perm.
but my hair still came out super duper dry.
it feels like straw and i feel like my progress has been compromised.
i haven't seen so much hair in the sink since before i started my hhj.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 29, 2010)

Maghreblover, you're way past APL!  I would say, almost BSL, imo.

Anyways, I have some pics to share.  I've been trimming pre-LHCF ends, probably a little less than an inch every month, but I'm putting down the scissors.  Maybe half my head is "new hair" and the ends are fine, for now, so I'm confidant I'll make it by December.

November 2009 


August 2010 (same shirt)




eta: I didn't flat-iron for the second pic, that might be a flattened braid-out or something


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 29, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> Maghreblover, you're way past APL!  I would say, almost BSL, imo.
> 
> Anyways, I have some pics to share.  I've been trimming pre-LHCF ends, probably a little less than an inch every month, but I'm putting down the scissors.  Maybe half my head is "new hair" and the ends are fine, for now, so *I'm confidant I'll make it by December*.
> 
> ...



I'm confident that you're already there. Your ends are looking good!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 29, 2010)

grow said:


> hi Top!
> i've been cross wrapping to air dry, so i comb though well, then put the duck clips on and when i take it out, there are no tangles.
> 
> a question to you ladies who comb every 15-20 minutes:
> ...


 
Heeeeey grow!
I'm one of the ones who comb every 20 or so mins and my ends are always fine and frizz free. I do think it has a lot to do with the products you use like leave ins, oils, etc. I pay particularly good attention to my ends and normally saturate them with a thick leave in and seal with a heavy oil. As I comb through, if my ends try to get frizzy, I add a little more oil and they're fine and just as sleek as the entire length on my hair...not that it would matter because I then bun or flexi rod; but there is comfort in knowing that my hair is straight  I've never tried cross wrapping, I don't even know what that is 

OMG, I'm sorry to hear about your relaxer incident.  Do you think the hair was shed hair or was it breakage? Have you tried to DC again or conditioning overnight? Did you use protein at any point after the relaxer application (like before neutralizing)? Most importantly, was the relaxer lye or no lye?


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok Im backing out of the challenge now... everyone is past apl now ...this sucks being a "loner"

my left side is grazing apl but the right side is still only a little past sl. wth? should I just cut it back to sl and start over again?

I'm going to staighten hair this friday so you will see what I'm talking about


----------



## LushLox (Aug 29, 2010)

Congratulations *Honey Bee *you've made it  Your hair looks lovely! 



Ijanei said:


> Ok Im backing out of the challenge now... everyone is past apl now ...this sucks being a "loner"
> 
> my left side is grazing apl but the right side is still only a little past sl. wth? should I just cut it back to sl and start over again?
> 
> I'm going to staighten hair this friday so you will see what I'm talking about



Yes there are a number of ladies who have made and passed APL and that is wonderful as that's what we're all striving for, but there are quite a few of us that are not there yet, and we've still got a few months until the end of the year.

Don't leave the challenge, this thread is such a good means of support when we feel we aren't getting anywhere, and I think most of us have felt like this at one point in our journey.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 29, 2010)

Awww Ijanei, don't quit. I am not at APL yet but I am not going to let that discourage me and if you leave, then I'll be a loner in this challenege. I need company, a buddy to stay with me in this. 

As far as your hair is concerned, give it a small trim and continue on as usual. The shorter hairs have a strange way of catching up with time. And if it's not caught up by December, give it another trim and then start all over again IF your hair is not at APL yet.

Whatever you do, please don't leave me alone...


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 29, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Heeey, I do this too! I wait until my hair is about 50% dry and then I comb through it every 15-20 minutes! Well, I feel better about that now! If you got all of that beautiful length that way, then maybe I have a chance, too!


 
 Thanks for the compliment! Girl you know we're not suppose to be combing our hair that much  but it def gets the job done and beats the heck out of using heat.  .



Ijanei said:


> Ok Im backing out of the challenge now... everyone is past apl now ...this sucks being a "loner"
> 
> my left side is grazing apl but the right side is still only a little past sl. wth? should I just cut it back to sl and start over again?
> 
> I'm going to staighten hair this friday so you will see what I'm talking about


 
 Nooooo! Don't cut it! Is the hair on the right side damaged? I would just trim that side (if it's damaged) and wait until it catches up with the other side. And I agree with Cream, some of us have passed it but there are still some who are still working really hard to get there. The purpose of this site is for us to encourage and support one another while on our HHJ; you may not think that you are not showing progress, but I'm sure you are. Keep on keeping on and don't leave this challenge!


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 29, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Awww Ijanei, don't quit. I am not at APL yet but I am not going to let that discourage me and if you leave, then I'll be a loner in this challenege. I need company, a buddy to stay with me in this.
> 
> As far as your hair is concerned, give it a small trim and continue on as usual. The shorter hairs have a strange way of catching up with time. And if it's not caught up by December, give it another trim and then start all over again IF your hair is not at APL yet.
> 
> Whatever you do, please don't leave me alone...


 


Cream Tee said:


> Congratulations *Honey Bee *you've made it  Your hair looks lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chasturner84 said:


> Nooooo! Don't cut it! Is the hair on the right side damaged? I would just trim that side (if it's damaged) and wait until it catches up with the other side. And I agree with Cream, some of us have passed it but there are still some who are still working really hard to get there. The purpose of this site is for us to encourage and support one another while on our HHJ; you may not think that you are not showing progress, but I'm sure you are. Keep on keeping on and don't leave this challenge!





Ok Ok...thanks guys....I feel a little bit better ladies, Aggie I'm with you then. Just that side is not doing anything, it's so thin and broke up. Not damaged but broken and extremely thin. Looks like I have only 5 strands that reach past sl on the right side. what is that?  Maybe I'm too worried about the growth and health now as to where before I was just not paying it any mind. Now it's like I HAVE TO DO SOMETHING to my hair.

Congrats to all of you who have excellent growth and are doing well.


----------



## maghreblover (Aug 29, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> You are definitely full APL and should hop on over to the BSL challenge. How long do you plan to transition?



Thanks!!! I think I'm just going to keep transitioning extra long term, I'll probably just trim until the texlaxed ends are gone. 



Ijanei said:


> wow nice growth and yes u are past apl. congrats


 


Cream Tee said:


> Wow, maghreblover you've surpassed it and more or less BSB, well done!



Thanks so much Ijanei and Cream Tee!



Honey Bee said:


> Maghreblover, you're way past APL!  I would say, almost BSL, imo.



Thank you! I think you're APL too!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 29, 2010)

I think it's seriously too late to join(let me know if it is not, cause i want to join for the last 4 months), if not, i'm officially lurkin on the sidelines  
i'm collarbone length.


----------



## grow (Aug 30, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Ok Ok...thanks guys....I feel a little bit better ladies, Aggie I'm with you then. Just that side is not doing anything, it's so thin and broke up. Not damaged but broken and extremely thin. Looks like I have only 5 strands that reach past sl on the right side. what is that?  Maybe I'm too worried about the growth and health now as to where before I was just not paying it any mind. Now it's like I HAVE TO DO SOMETHING to my hair.
> 
> Congrats to all of you who have excellent growth and are doing well.



Ijanei sweets, i agree with all of the lovely supporting words these wonderful ladies have written!
DO NOT LEAVE US NOW!
i was just writing on another thread (forget which one) that i have a side that's growing more than the other too!
i was advised to just dust and give the other side time to catch up.
in this thread i think i missed a page, but believe i saw someone quoted you as saying you've found a way to bun.
THAT'S GREAT NEWS!
ESPECIALLY with the waiting game because with bunning, it does not matter what the overall lengths are...who can see that in a bun?
when i used to wear my hair out, ladies would advise to do curly styles if the lengths are uneven as this too, masks the different lengths. there are also french twists, which are very pretty.
there are just so many options available to you for you not to give up on your hair.
4 months is alot of time to stay disciplined and on a good reggie.
doing that, i am sure you will be surprised at how much your hair can change for the better!


----------



## grow (Aug 30, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Heeeeey grow!
> I'm one of the ones who comb every 20 or so mins and my ends are always fine and frizz free. I do think it has a lot to do with the products you use like leave ins, oils, etc. I pay particularly good attention to my ends and normally saturate them with a thick leave in and seal with a heavy oil. As I comb through, if my ends try to get frizzy, I add a little more oil and they're fine and just as sleek as the entire length on my hair...not that it would matter because I then bun or flexi rod; but there is comfort in knowing that my hair is straight  I've never tried cross wrapping, I don't even know what that is
> 
> OMG, I'm sorry to hear about your relaxer incident.  Do you think the hair was shed hair or was it breakage? Have you tried to DC again or conditioning overnight? Did you use protein at any point after the relaxer application (like before neutralizing)? Most importantly, was the relaxer lye or no lye?


 
thank you so much, Chas, for your compassion for my relaxer disaster!
i had stopped using the comb for days before the perm and had only been finger detangling, so you're right, it might have been a bit of shedding, but the rips i heard were surely breakage. 
my realxer was no-lye: Soft and Beautiful, although it was the first time i tried it. (they didn't have my usual.)
and yes, i did a protein mid-step before my neut poo which was Redken Extreme Deep Fuel.
it's great for the ceramides (lasts 8 washes), but i added Keratin Amino Acids to it thinking my daily cowashing might have lessened the protetin in my hair. i think this lead to protein overload and have been doing overnight deep conditioning on dry hair every single night since my perm. i also have been advised to chelate in case there are any mineral deposits left in there (though the neut poo was not pink when i finished) which i will do today, and i will keep dc'ing until my hair stops feeling like a broomstick.
i think i'm protein sensitive.

on a much lighter note, if my hair survives this disaster, and i can get a comb through it, i will try that combing thing you all mentioned!
as for the cross wrapping, i learned about it here:
http://www.long-healthy-hair-advisor.com/how-to-wrap-black-hair.html
they show it on dry hair, but the same thing can be done fresh out of the shower and it's what has gotten my hair straight since i stopped using heat in late 2009.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 31, 2010)

Grow and Chas, you guys are making me want to get a relaxer. (sorry to hear about your disaster grow, I'm sure you will fix it and be right back on track in no time)

Here are the pics of the extremely split and short ends of my hair I was telling you guys about.  No good, I know. So now any suggestions besides the buns? Anything I should apply to this? Maybe it's breaking because of the transition, ya' think?













^^ there was nothing to the back ends. WTH?  That's only on the right side, the left side is full.  Oh and the nape area, pay that no mind  I had a few conditioners and other things in 

On to my pleasant images after that disaster  here is my wet buns. There are on different days, it's easier to do now that I am starting this new semester. I just hope all this wetting my hair isnt in vain. I'm loving the buns though. I use no stuffing or socks or anything, I'm happy it's full enough to do it. That goes to the "no heat" routine I'm on now. I'm sure if I used heat, it would look real thin. (yes I love my lil chop stick thingy)


----------



## grow (Aug 31, 2010)

IJanei, CONGRATULATIONS LADY!

you have got some GREAT STYLES going on there and versatility, too!
do not worry about the watering your hair being done in vain because in time, you will notice a definite diffference!
in my experience, it took a while to see and feel, so maybe the hair just takes a while to get used to it.
i'm not transitioning so i don't know exactly which products you need, but in my perm stretches, i learned that glycerine is our friend!
i even bought some pure 100% vegetable glycerine to add to my mixes.
i know alot of people use S-Curl (transitioners and non) and moisturizers of that nature.
you, like me, just joined lhcf this year, so i hear people refer to those ends as "pre lhcf ends", lol!
eventually they will be dusted off, but for now, i call mine the "lead hairs". (a WL lady taught me that term,lol!)
i never go anywhere without m&s'ing those ends, so baby them....it's good practice for the fresh ends you'll have after dusting. 
you did really good to take pictures because when you look back at these just 6 months from now, you will be amazed at your progress!
are you in the hide your hair challenge? i'm doing that and it helps me to take my mind off of my pre lhcf ends because it encourages me to keep my hair up and out of the way.
with these great styles you have hun, you don't need to focus on those ends or uneveness.
just focus on that luscious, thick, healthy new hair you are now growing!!!


there's a thread dedicated just to pretty up-do's. i'll see if i can find it for you to help with ideas.
(i don't do much else but bun)
oh, and Thank You for your caring words for my perm disaster!
i have been deep dc'ing every single night and will continue to do so hoping it gets back to "normal" soon!


----------



## grow (Aug 31, 2010)

here's the link to the pretty up do' styles i was telling you about:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=491758&page=3

happy viewing!


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 31, 2010)

> i have been deep dc'ing every single night and will continue to do so hoping it gets back to "normal" soon!



is that good to do every day? I never really got what Deep Conditioning does for hair. Ive been doing it weekly but it's the same. IMO and thanks grow but um, those ends werent there before, lol that just started this summer AFTER lhcf 

Is your hair  also thick after your relaxer? So bunning and wetting relaxed hair doesn't break yours out? Thanks for the thread, going to go look now


----------



## grow (Aug 31, 2010)

well, it took me a few months of trying dc'ing techniques to find HOW i could get it to make my hair feel differently.
after this experimenting, i've found that for me to "feel" a difference, i have to dc on dry hair and leave it under a plastic thermal like cap overnight. (i turn the elastic parts of the plastic cap up and over the edge of a satin bonnet, so no elastic is near my hairline...it also helps keep the warmth inside my "bag").
then when i rinse it off in the morning, i have silk.
i also like to make a good mix these days.
sure, most of my dc's work well alone (especially AO HSR; AO WC; AO IN), but i like to add things like, honey, banana baby food, glycerine, jbco and other oils, ecc...

as far as the perm, my hair is thicker after my perm because i texlax now, but i would not say i have thick hair...it's just a bit thicker than it used to be when i used to bonelax.

in the first 7 days after my perm, no elastic (not even the ones made of stockings) touch my hair.
it's too delicate at that stage, so i do my french twists, and just use decorative hair combs very delicately.

when i DO wet bun, i make sure the hair is damp, not sopping wet.
then i wrap a loose bun because as it dries, it get tighter, so if it's loose, it won't be tight.
i bag FIRST and after my hair has been thrown into the bag, i put the stocking or elastic around my bag, NOT my hair, so the elastic never has contact with my hair and my hair stays protected inside the bag.
it also helps my hair to slide out of the bag because nothing is pulling it or holding it tightly.

then i proceed to cover my bag and decorate the look.
this is the only reason why i prefer buns to french twists because i still have yet to find a way to bag AND french twist.
although french twists work for my immediate post perm days (like now), in the long term, wet bagging saves the entire length of my hair from exposure to elements, drying and damage.
at the end of a long day, my length is still damp and moist.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ijanei, I definitely understand your concern for that area of you hair. I tried my hand at transitioning before I join LHCF and experienced the same breakage in the same area. I ended my transition (DON'T DO IT) and went back to relaxing because I couldn't handle the breakage. But what I've learned since being here is that some breakage is going to happen in your transition regardless of how well you take care of you hair. How is your detangling technique?


----------



## Minty (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi lovies - I am going to bow out of the challenge. I just don't think it will happen by Dec. After my trim two weeks ago I was shy of collarbone...I had about 1/2-1" removed. I think I have a solid 4" to reach APL and I don't grow that fast. Plus I'm a trimmer so somewhere between now and Dec I will be getting a trim.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 31, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Ijanei, I definitely understand your concern for that area of you hair. I tried my hand at transitioning before I join LHCF and experienced the same breakage in the same area. I ended my transition (DON'T DO IT) and went back to relaxing because I couldn't handle the breakage. But what I've learned since being here is that some breakage is going to happen in your transition regardless of how well you take care of you hair. How is your detangling technique?




Thanks for the words. no trouble detangling at all, that's what's so funny, All I do is have a habit of combing my hair (clears throat) about every 1/2 hour.

how long did u attempt to transition?


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 31, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Hi lovies - I am going to bow out of the challenge. I just don't think it will happen by Dec. After my trim two weeks ago I was shy of collarbone...I had about 1/2-1" removed. I think I have a solid 4" to reach APL and I don't grow that fast. Plus I'm a trimmer so somewhere between now and Dec I will be getting a trim.


 
Don't go...they wouldn't let me so stick it out til the end. If you make it, you do if not (which I'm sure you can do it) you will be there my march the latest =)


----------



## Minty (Aug 31, 2010)

oh thanks Ijanei.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Thanks for the words. no trouble detangling at all, that's what's so funny, *All I do is have a habit of combing my hair (clears throat) about every 1/2 hour.*
> 
> how long did u attempt to transition?


 
*WHY *do you need to comb your hair that often???? I only comb my hair like that when I'm air drying...I wouldn't dare do that on a regular basis.

I attempted my transition for 5 or 6 months but tried it without any type of hair care resources, like LHCF. As I told you earlier, it was a disaster and I experienced terrible breakage and it was the breakage that I was completely unprepared to deal with. So I ended the transition and got a relaxer and SL cut. When I attempt it again, I will know what to expect.


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 31, 2010)

Hang in there Hibaji! I'm sure I'm not going to make it either, but I'm hanging tough till the end.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you everybody who said I was APL, that made my day  but, I think I'll stay in the challenge til December.  I'm not really comfortable 'claiming'' it yet, and I'm a trimmer as well (my ends always look bad to me), so I'll wait.

Let's grow some hair, y'all!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 31, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Hi lovies - I am going to bow out of the challenge. I just don't think it will happen by Dec. After my trim two weeks ago I was shy of collarbone...I had about 1/2-1" removed. I think I have a solid 4" to reach APL and I don't grow that fast. Plus I'm a trimmer so somewhere between now and Dec I will be getting a trim.


 
I'm also collarbone length, and i'm thinking the total opposite of your mind : joining the challenge. 
let's support each other, even if our growth rate is not SO fast. that is not a reason for giving up


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> *WHY *do you need to comb your hair that often???? I only comb my hair like that when I'm air drying...I wouldn't dare do that on a regular basis.
> 
> I attempted my transition for 5 or 6 months but tried it without any type of hair care resources, like LHCF. As I told you earlier, it was a disaster and I experienced terrible breakage and it was the breakage that I was completely unprepared to deal with. So I ended the transition and got a relaxer and SL cut. When I attempt it again, I will know what to expect.


 
I do this when I'm airdrying as well. Once my hair is dry, that's it. Since I'm transitioning, I can't comb it without a lot of PAIN and lost hair.


----------



## grow (Aug 31, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Thanks for the words. no trouble detangling at all, that's what's so funny, All I do is have a habit of combing my hair (clears throat) about every 1/2 hour.
> 
> how long did u attempt to transition?


 


chasturner84 said:


> *WHY *do you need to comb your hair that often???? I only comb my hair like that when I'm air drying...I wouldn't dare do that on a regular basis.
> 
> I attempted my transition for 5 or 6 months but tried it without any type of hair care resources, like LHCF. As I told you earlier, it was a disaster and I experienced terrible breakage and it was the breakage that I was completely unprepared to deal with. So I ended the transition and got a relaxer and SL cut. When I attempt it again, I will know what to expect.



IJanei, sounds like you have a chronic case of the famous h.i.h. disease. (hands in hair)
i had that, so i understand, but i totally agree with Chas, every 1/2 hour is too much.
that could be the breakage problem right there.
the hyh (hide your hair) challenge might really help you to get that disease under control and let your hair grow in peace. !


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 31, 2010)

I love coming in here and get a boost of confidence that I can make it to where you ladies are! Grow ladies grow!!


----------



## grow (Sep 1, 2010)

i've finally got some good news to report, whew!

since i've been adding glycerine to my dc's, that bromstick feeling i had after my perm, is getting better.

mind you, i've been dc'ing every single night (i cowash daily), but there is improvement.

i've also discovered a new mix!

since i had to put another order in for my AO dc's and now have to wait for them to arrive, i started mixing my banana baby food into my AO dc's "to stretch" them.
while i was at it, i mixed in the glycerine and aloe vera juice (those AO dc's are super thick!).
i always mix in oils or pre oil my hair, so that was not new, but
i think mixing baby food in the dc's is a great way to give the postman a break!
it effectively stretches the AO dc's and my hair LOVES glycerine so well (i should have known seeing how well it took to S-Curl) that i don't think i'll ever dc without it.

i'm quite surprised because even though i had used all of these things before, i had never tried them together, and together they pack a punch of moisture!

so i guess something good has come out of my perm disaster after all!
(trying to stay positive ladies, trying!)


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 1, 2010)

Glad to hear that your hair is showing signs of improvement from you last relaxer, grow!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have not really done anything to my hair because I have been going through issues with my health. It seems like I am still about 1.5-2 inches aways from APL since July. I have been discouraged a bit because I found out I have problems with my thyroid and I know that can have effects on my hair I thought I would reach it by August but that did not happen. So hopefully I can make it by December. I am going to get my hair done by my stylist in about a wk so I will post an update then


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2010)

grow said:


> i've finally got some good news to report, whew!
> 
> since i've been adding glycerine to my dc's, that bromstick feeling i had after my perm, is getting better.
> 
> ...


Congrats on finding a solution to your dry hair issues grow. That mix sounds great too. I love aloe vera gel in my mixes, especially my pre-poos.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey ladies! Checking in with my actual hair status. I washed and DC'ed yesterday as usual, and I'm finding that my nape is a little past APL. I'm just waiting for the rest of my strands to catch up. 

I am starting to realize how hard it is to manage my transitioning hair at it's current length, and I don't know if I will be able to stand my hair being longer than APL while I'm transitioning. I will more than likely be full APL by the end of October at the latest, but I may just stay at that length and trim until I'm fully natural APL. I'm just throwing ideas around right now. 

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## Honey-Dip (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey ladies,
I haven't been on here regularly. Here is my latest pic taken 8/21.  Making progress, I really  hope to reach my goal. Sorry the pic is so big.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 1, 2010)

Honey-Dip said:


> Hey ladies,
> I haven't been on here regularly. Here is my latest pic taken 8/21.  Making progress, I really  hope to reach my goal. Sorry the pic is so big.



Looks like you only have about 2 more inches to go. Just in time to be APL in December! You'll make it!


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 2, 2010)

i love lurking in here. i may have to join you guys soon. we'll see when i take this weave down.


----------



## grow (Sep 2, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> Glad to hear that your hair is showing signs of improvement from you last relaxer, grow!



i really appreciate this! thank you IntheMix08!



Aggie said:


> Congrats on finding a solution to your dry hair issues grow. That mix sounds great too. I love aloe vera gel in my mixes, especially my pre-poos.




thanks so much Aggie!
that aloe vera in the pre-poo is a nice idea!
i've never tried that before.
thanks for the tip!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2010)

It was nothing. You're quite welcomed.





grow said:


> i really appreciate this! thank you IntheMix08!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 3, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> i love lurking in here. i may have to join you guys soon. we'll see when i take this weave down.


 
Join on in...and beautiful hair (in siggy)


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 3, 2010)

Honey-Dip said:


> Hey ladies,
> I haven't been on here regularly. Here is my latest pic taken 8/21.  Making progress, I really  hope to reach my goal. Sorry the pic is so big.


 
Ur almost there, thanks for the update


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 3, 2010)

I figured out what is going on. Um I did some searches and realized that my hair is holding to much protein. I'm abusing a few products (mainly two). So according to this thread and this one what I need to do is lots of DC'ing and adding moisture to balance things out, but I thought that's what I was doing with the co-washing


----------



## grow (Sep 3, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> I figured out what is going on. Um I did some searches and realized that my hair is holding to much protein. I'm abusing a few products (mainly two). So according to this thread and this one what I need to do is lots of DC'ing and adding moisture to balance things out, but I thought that's what I was doing with the co-washing



honey, that is the same problem i had when i wrote about that perm disaster! i so know how you feel!
that's the reason why i was dc'ing every single night, and not only was it not too much for my hair, i strongly believe that having done that is the only reason i can now get a comb through my hair. 

it took 3 nights of intense work. i mean i would not even TRY to get a comb through my hair. the first time i heard that ripping sound, i knew i had to put the comb down and not even eye a brush (which i usually don't hardly use anyway). i finger detangled after rinsing my dc's out, so it was intense work and time consuming.

i'm still adding things like avocado oil and glycerine to my dc's to pump up the moisture and slip, and yes, co-washing daily is helping, but not only, i also bag every single night.

i wouldn't think of depriving my hair of all that much needed heat during my sleep which used to mean sweated out, puffy hair before, but now it means getting a steam treatment "au naturale" overnight. i only bun anyways.

taking the bag off in the morning, my hair feels damp and manegable, but i wait until it dries to see what its true condition is. if it passes the "soft test" dry, then its ok.

i also strongly agree with what one of the ladies on those threads wrote about looking at the product ingredients.

that is fundamental (at least for my hair type and the hard water conditions here) because if i dared to use somethiing with a cone or petrolatum in it, i might actually have started thinking my hair was healed and back to normal before it truly was .

those things only coat the hair and i needed to know my hair was healthy from the inside out. not just the top layer.

i'm so glad you found out which two products you were using too much of and are on the road to fixng that dangerous protein overload! congratulations!


----------



## LovingLady (Sep 3, 2010)

Honey-Dipp, your hair looks great I love the shrinkage.


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 3, 2010)

grow said:


> honey, that is the same problem i had when i wrote about that perm disaster! i so know how you feel!
> that's the reason why i was dc'ing every single night, and not only was it not too much for my hair, i strongly believe that having done that is the only reason i can now get a comb through my hair.
> 
> it took 3 nights of intense work. i mean i would not even TRY to get a comb through my hair. the first time i heard that ripping sound, i knew i had to put the comb down and not even eye a brush (which i usually don't hardly use anyway). i finger detangled after rinsing my dc's out, so it was intense work and time consuming.
> ...


 

Thanks and yea you was going in hard trying to fix your problem. 
Thing is, my hair isn't hard at all, it's still soft and easy to come through. No tangles or anything, never really had a problem w/ that. I just did a treatment to my hair and it feels good and honestly looks a little better. I'm gonna flat iron it today because I have something to do tomorrow. It's more or less a heavy shedding problem that I'm heaving, very heavy shedding yesterday, but today it's better.

THANKS for you input


----------



## grow (Sep 3, 2010)

hey Ijanei! i am sooooo glad you have not had to deal with the hard hair thing...it is no joke!

i'm also glad that you got it in great condition and tangle free!

good luck with the thingy tomorrow! (any pics of the flat iron 'do? you know how we are about hair porn, lol!)

oh, and you might wanna try some garlic for the shedding......

on a personal note:

ladies, i just air dried my hair NAKED for the first time since it was feeling like a broomstick!

no leave in, no oils, no nothing and guess what?! i am officially "back to normal"!!!

it's soft and i can run my fingers through it! finally...yay!!!!


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 3, 2010)

^^yaaaay congrats grow, happy it's back


----------



## csmith4204 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm glad to see everyone getting back on track!
Well, I took a pic a few days ago and I THINK I'm grazing APL but I don't know. What do you think? Check my siggy please


----------



## LushLox (Sep 3, 2010)

csmith4204 said:


> I'm glad to see everyone getting back on track!
> Well, I took a pic a few days ago and I THINK I'm grazing APL but I don't know. What do you think? Check my siggy please


 
It would probably be better to take the pic with your arms down then it will give you a better idea of where you are.


----------



## csmith4204 (Sep 3, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> It would probably be better to take the pic with your arms down then it will give you a better idea of where you are.


 
I know, right, but I have too much ng so I was trying to lay it down with my hands.
I'm not using heat or getting a touchup until January so I probably have to wait until then to truly claim it.
I was going to try to get my DH to help me but he'll end up pulling my hair out instead of pulling on it gently to get the length.

Thanks!


----------



## LushLox (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm glad everyone seems to be doing fairly well with their progress.  When I touch up I plan to do a piggy back rollerset. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17a7OrcTz2k I meant to do this at my last touch up but forgot.

I'm going to need the patience of a saint  but I really want to recreate that glamorous wave that you get with this set.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 3, 2010)

csmith4204 said:


> I know, right, but I have too much ng so I was trying to lay it down with my hands.
> I'm not using heat or getting a touchup until January so I probably have to wait until then to truly claim it.
> I was going to try to get my DH to help me but he'll end up pulling my hair out instead of pulling on it gently to get the length.
> 
> Thanks!



Wow that is a loonnngg stretch! I did a six month stretch and it nearly killed me! Hell I'm 12 weeks now and the NG is ridiculous!

Good luck with the stretch, I'm sure you will definitely reach your goal when you finally touch up!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 3, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I'm glad everyone seems to be doing fairly well with their progress.  When I touch up I plan to do a piggy back rollerset. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17a7OrcTz2k I meant to do this at my last touch up but forgot.
> 
> I'm going to need the patience of a saint  but I really want to recreate that glamorous wave that you get with this set.


 
That is soooo cool! I'm going to try that after I get my relaxer!


----------



## csmith4204 (Sep 3, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Wow that is a loonnngg stretch! I did a six month stretch and it nearly killed me! Hell I'm 12 weeks now and the NG is ridiculous!
> 
> Good luck with the stretch, I'm sure you will definitely reach your goal when you finally touch up!



But you know what before I found this site I did stretches like that without even thinking about it because I was just being lazy, but I never used anything in my hair before - NOTHING! So using moisturizers is helping a whole lot! Yes, I am counting down to January, which is also my birthday month!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 3, 2010)

hi ladies! ive taken long i was on holiday. well bak to normal life again....Im still in braids since 13 august.i think i'll take them down next weekend so that will make it one month. then leave it to rest for a week and get back to doing somethinge else. im protective styling for good! and wow moisture has been sooooooo good for me. ive found the right product for me but im gonna try and make a home made one thats looks alike.anyway i don't know my length ,maybenothing has changed but....stay patiente till december.


----------



## SelahOco (Sep 3, 2010)

I feel like I'm never gonna make APL!!  I got my hair straightened and trimmed today.  He cut like an inch...two months worth of growth!  *sigh*

I have about 4 months till APL I think.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 3, 2010)

SelahOco said:


> I feel like I'm never gonna make APL!!  I got my hair straightened and trimmed today.  He cut like an inch...two months worth of growth!  *sigh*
> 
> I have about 4 months till APL I think.



Your hair is beautiful and thick and your ends look great - you will most certainly get there, just keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 3, 2010)

csmith4204 said:


> I'm glad to see everyone getting back on track!
> Well, I took a pic a few days ago and *I THINK I'm grazing APL* but I don't know. What do you think? Check my siggy please


 
looks like that 2 me, congrats


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm dropping out of this challenge because I just BCed after a 4 month transition. I'm definetely going APL by December 2011 though.


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 4, 2010)

_Congrats CaribeanDiva...just checked your fotki, you look great! Good luck on your natural hair journey _


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 4, 2010)

Here are the pics from my flat iron job yesterday. After this week, my hair is going into some serious hiding until 9-30-10 for the update. Hopefully it helps. There doesn't appear to be any new growth, well from the scalp it's plenty about 2-3 inches new growth but retention wise, hmm....not so much. The avatar pic was taken sometime in july, like the 17th. As you can see from the pics I took yesterday, not much has changed and in fact, it has stayed the same  better luck this month, still aiming to make it by the end of the year. Thing is, when I feel my hair, it "feels" like it's longer than before but looking at the pics... not so much   (oh don't mind my plate on the bed, I was hungry ) 




You ladies have been a tremendous help and very inspirational, so I'm gonna' hang in there and see where it gets me


----------



## grow (Sep 4, 2010)

csmith4204 said:


> I'm glad to see everyone getting back on track!
> Well, I took a pic a few days ago and I THINK I'm grazing APL but I don't know. What do you think? Check my siggy please



i think you are definitely grazing APL! congratulations on all the good work!



SelahOco said:


> I feel like I'm never gonna make APL!!  I got my hair straightened and trimmed today.  He cut like an inch...two months worth of growth!  *sigh*
> 
> I have about 4 months till APL I think.



i know how difficult it is to grow and retain the growth and how easy it is for the stylists to eliminate it all in minutes!  smh.
but like CreamTee said, your hair is fabulous looking and it will grow out looking really healthy!
and hey, it might take you alot less than 4 months because you are so close in there right now! 



caribeandiva said:


> I'm dropping out of this challenge because I just BCed after a 4 month transition. I'm definetely going APL by December 2011 though.


 
congratulations on your courage to bc and start off fresh!
it has been so nice sharing this journey with you i hope you will stick around!



Ijanei said:


> Here are the pics from my flat iron job yesterday. After this week, my hair is going into some serious hiding until 9-30-10 for the update. Hopefully it helps. There doesn't appear to be any new growth, well from the scalp it's plenty about 2-3 inches new growth but retention wise, hmm....not so much. The avatar pic was taken sometime in july, like the 17th. As you can see from the pics I took yesterday, not much has changed and in fact, it has stayed the same  better luck this month, still aiming to make it by the end of the year. Thing is, when I feel my hair, it "feels" like it's longer than before but looking at the pics... not so much   (oh don't mind my plate on the bed, I was hungry )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you for posting a pic of that flat iron job!
it looks really nice, flat and healthy too!
we all go through the "hair blues" when it seems like our hair is absolutely not growing.
(i'm kinda in that phase now!)
i was reading on a site where this lady has KNEE LENGTH hair and said that all hair grows out a bit before it goes down. (i'll see if i can find her website...it's fascinating!)
so just know that you might be in the phase of the hair growing in width, but that surely translates into length in due time! be proud of yourself! you're taking better care of your hair than ever before and it is thanking you for it!

this hhj journey stuff takes soooo much patience! (i'm learning to have more in small doses!)


----------



## Salsarisma (Sep 4, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Here are the pics from my flat iron job yesterday. After this week, my hair is going into some serious hiding until 9-30-10 for the update. Hopefully it helps. There doesn't appear to be any new growth, well from the scalp it's plenty about 2-3 inches new growth but retention wise, hmm....not so much. The avatar pic was taken sometime in july, like the 17th. As you can see from the pics I took yesterday, not much has changed and in fact, it has stayed the same  better luck this month, still aiming to make it by the end of the year. Thing is, when I feel my hair, it "feels" like it's longer than before but looking at the pics... not so much   (oh don't mind my plate on the bed, I was hungry )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your hair looks great. Ithink it does look fuller and longer...it's hard to tell without the two pictures side by side! 

Hang in there!!! We'll all be APL sooner than we think!


----------



## Salsarisma (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey ladies. Just checking in to say hi. I havent forgotten about you. I've been reading all the posts and cheering everyone on...I have somepersonal stuff going on right now and taking a small break.

I'm loving my new steamer and I've been dcing weekly with steam now. I'm back tobunning 5 days a week. And I'm considering getting a curly sew in for the next two months. I'm 12 weeks post right now...not sure how long I'll stretch this time.

Anyhow, take care ladies and great progress!!


----------



## grow (Sep 4, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I'm glad everyone seems to be doing fairly well with their progress.  When I touch up I plan to do a piggy back rollerset. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17a7OrcTz2k I meant to do this at my last touch up but forgot.
> 
> I'm going to need the patience of a saint  but I really want to recreate that glamorous wave that you get with this set.



Cream Tee, honey i cannot wait to see the pitchas of that glamourous style you're gonna do!
(please post some so we can oooh and aaah!)

and good luck with your touch up!


here's that site i was talking about with the lady with knee length hair.

http://www.beyondclassiclength.com/choose.html

(strangely enough, it wasn't here where she documented hair growing out before it grows down....i must have got that from another source, but it's not coming to my mind right now. anyhoo, happy viewing! and don't miss her budoire! she has a lovely section on her bathroom and how she organizes all her "items"!)


----------



## topnotch1010 (Sep 4, 2010)

UPDATE:







Grazing but not quite there yet.....

Hopefully I'll be ready to graduate from this challenge by my 30th birthday in Nov.

ETA: After I saw the pic I decided to even it up a bit. I took off about 1/4 an inch to make it blunt.


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 4, 2010)

Great job everyone!!! I'm really hoping I can reach apl stretched by Dec
but I'm not sure. My ends keep getting ssk's even after I s&d so I'm trying to 
keep them conditioned and moisturized


----------



## Minty (Sep 4, 2010)

excellent progress ladies. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 5, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's looking good, ur right there


----------



## Missi (Sep 5, 2010)

I tried searching for this thread, over  and over again...but between the 30 second waits in between in searching every thread with APL in it...I gave up. 

I believe I'm 1inch from APL so hopefully by Dec 19, 2010 (MY GRADUATION) i'll be full APL.

ETA: forgot photos
1st: I was straightening my hair before my trim...I didn't finish before my mommy said we're leaving now






2nd & 3rd is before the trim: i can't determine how far I am










4th is after trim: the stylist bathroom was lighter than wat appeared on camera...even PicNik couldn't help.


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 5, 2010)

Missi said:


> I tried searching for this thread, over  and over again...but between the 30 second waits in between in searching every thread with APL in it...I gave up.
> 
> I believe I'm 1inch from APL so hopefully by Dec 19, 2010 (MY GRADUATION) i'll be full APL.
> 
> ...


 
your hair is so thick and pretty. I'm sure u will be there by the time of ur graduation


----------



## grow (Sep 5, 2010)

Top Notch, Missi: CONGRATULATIONS LADIES!!!!

GREAT HAIR, GREAT PICS, GREAT PROGRESS!!!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey ladies! I'm not sure if I checked in here, but I am no longer transitioning. I will be relaxing in 4 weeks, and I hope to be full APL at that point. I can't wait to relax! I'm waiting 4 weeks so that I can relax a few days before my birthday. I'll be 7 months post, so I hope that I don't lose any progress!


----------



## afrochique (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Still hanging in there and trying to make the last 3 in. 
Currently wearing cornrows under my wig. I intend to do this for the next two months (cornrows redone every month-6wks: My friend charges me $10 to do them without extensions) then possibly get a weave til end Dec. 
Moisturizing my cornrows daily, washing midweek and DC every weekend, taking my Biotin and Chlorella daily, drinking lots of water.
Happy Hair Growing and patiently waiting for Grow's relaxer update.


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 7, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm not sure if I checked in here, but *I am no longer transitioning.* I will be relaxing in 4 weeks, and I hope to be full APL at that point. I can't wait to relax! I'm waiting 4 weeks so that I can relax a few days before my birthday. I'll be 7 months post, so I hope that I don't lose any progress!


 
Why did you drop the transition?


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Why did you drop the transition?


 
Multiple reasons. The biggest reason is that I really enjoy seeing my length, and that wouldn't be possible for me as a 4b natural without using a lot of heat. I also know that my hair would start BCing itself throughout the transition, and I'm just not ready to let go of my length. For now I will remain relaxed until I'm truly ready for the transition.

Many of my family members (including DH) are not happy with my decision, but I'm sure they will forgive me in time. If I've learned nothing else from LHCF, I've learned that I have to do what's right for me. That is what helped me stay strong when my family got upset about me going back to relaxing.


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 7, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Multiple reasons. The biggest reason is that I really enjoy seeing my length, and that wouldn't be possible for me as a 4b natural without using a lot of heat. I also know that my hair would start BCing itself throughout the transition, and I'm just not ready to let go of my length. For now I will remain relaxed until I'm truly ready for the transition.
> 
> Many of my family members (including DH) are not happy with my decision, but I'm sure they will forgive me in time. *If I've learned nothing else from LHCF, I've learned that I have to do what's right for me.* That is what helped me stay strong when my family got upset about me going back to relaxing.


 
Couldn't have said it better myself. Best of luck on your hair journey!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Sep 7, 2010)

awesome progress pics ladies... Topnotch your hair grows sooo fast


----------



## ellehair (Sep 7, 2010)

checking in, i am still rocking the cornrows under my quick weave from my botched crochet braid attempt.. Its been 2 weeks since i put them in.. I'm trying to go a month, but im going crazy i just have an urge to take them out..

Gonna try my best to keep them in until the weekend of the 24th....


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. Best of luck on your hair journey!


 
Thanks chasturner. I want my hair to be just like yours when it grows up!


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 7, 2010)

lol, thanks. Tell your hair that I said to aim waaaay higher than what I've going on over here.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> lol, thanks. Tell your hair that I said to aim waaaay higher than what I've going on over here.


 
Whoa, there! One step at a time! It'll take me like 5 inches to get where you are now!


----------



## grow (Sep 7, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Hi everyone,
> Still hanging in there and trying to make the last 3 in.
> Currently wearing cornrows under my wig. I intend to do this for the next two months (cornrows redone every month-6wks: My friend charges me $10 to do them without extensions) then possibly get a weave til end Dec.
> Moisturizing my cornrows daily, washing midweek and DC every weekend, taking my Biotin and Chlorella daily, drinking lots of water.
> Happy Hair Growing and patiently waiting for Grow's relaxer update.



hi Afrochique!

that's a great update! you are really being good to your hair and it's gonna thank you for it!
i'm sure you will be amazed at all your ng when you length check in dec.!
i can't wait to share your joy!!!

as for my update thanks, it's a few pages back, but yes, now i can say the relaxer came out well.
Thank you so much for remembering and for your interest!


----------



## Salsarisma (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow! The progress everyone is making is amazing! I'm still hanging on to the bitter sweet end and hoping for APL by 12/31. I plan to get a relaxer this weekend and do a lenght check then. That will give me a much better idea of whether or not I'll make it by the end of the year.

I'm washing and dcing with steam and rollersetting once a week and co-washing and bunning once a week. My edges and nape are still filling in nicely. I'm thinking about getting a curly sew-in for a few months but navigating through weaves is perplexing. I plan to have an install done two weeks after I relax...we'll see how that goes.


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 7, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Wow! The progress everyone is making is amazing! I'm still hanging on to the bitter sweet end and hoping for APL by 12/31. I plan to get a relaxer this weekend and do a lenght check then. That will give me a much better idea of whether or not I'll make it by the end of the year.
> 
> I'm washing and dcing with steam and rollersetting once a week and co-washing and bunning once a week. My edges and nape are still filling in nicely. I'm thinking about getting a curly sew-in for a few months but navigating through weaves is perplexing. I plan to have an install done two weeks after I relax...we'll see how that goes.



Hang in there Salsa! We're all rooting for you!


----------



## GreenD (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi girlies!! I haven't checked-in in a while. I'm still in cornrows that I put in at the end of July. I've redone about 3 since then. My new growth is ridiculous and I can't wait for the end of this month to take them out and check my progress.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 7, 2010)

I will be taking my braids out on September 18th and I will definitely be taking a picture of the length of my hair because I haven't taken one since May 2nd, 2010. 

I am due for a length check for sure but of course I won't be posting them until the end of my personal HYH challenge. My HYH challenge doesn't really end until May 2nd, 2011 and then it will repeat for another year.

I am going to give my hair some much needed deep protein and moisturizing treatments for a couple of weeks and have it re-braided for another 8-12 weeks, just in time or my birthday.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 7, 2010)

Holy cow Chasturner, your ponytial is looooooooong. I really  it.





chasturner84 said:


> Hang in there Salsa! We're all rooting for you!


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 7, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Holy cow Chasturner, your ponytial is looooooooong. I really  it.


 
Aww thanks! I am really excited that I have an actual ponytail now.


----------



## LongCurlz (Sep 8, 2010)

Im surprised I made APL  havent straightened in 3 months. where did all this hair come from lol


----------



## grow (Sep 8, 2010)

LongCurlz said:


> Im surprised I made APL  havent straightened in 3 months. where did all this hair come from lol



CONGRATULATIONS LongCurlz!!!

you made it and you made it well!!!

very well done!!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 8, 2010)

LongCurlz said:


> Im surprised I made APL  havent straightened in 3 months. where did all this hair come from lol


 
Congrats!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 8, 2010)

Just peaking in for my daily dose of motivation. way to grow ladies!


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 8, 2010)

LongCurlz said:


> Im surprised I made APL  havent straightened in 3 months. where did all this hair come from lol


 
Your ends are looking mighty fab and you are definitely APL!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats on making it to your APL goal early LongCurlz. 

Now on to BSL for you mama!





LongCurlz said:


> Im surprised I made APL  havent straightened in 3 months. where did all this hair come from lol


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 8, 2010)

Cant wait for more updates....Everyone is doing so well. I'm still getting excited over everyone's progress. some have made it already and most of us are real close


----------



## afrochique (Sep 8, 2010)

grow said:


> hi Afrochique!
> 
> that's a great update! you are really being good to your hair and it's gonna thank you for it!
> i'm sure you will be amazed at all your ng when you length check in dec.!
> ...





Thank you Grow! I hope your fabulous hair is back to speed! Can't wait for December. I hope I make it because my hair doesn't seem to be moving much LOL.

Congrats to LongCurlz, and Ijanei, you are there, just blink and voila!


----------



## Salsarisma (Sep 8, 2010)

LongCurlz said:


> Im surprised I made APL  havent straightened in 3 months. where did all this hair come from lol


 
Wow LongCurlz, that's excellent progress.  Great job!


----------



## Salsarisma (Sep 8, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Hang in there Salsa! We're all rooting for you!


 
Thanks for the encouragement! This is getting exciting!


----------



## SelahOco (Sep 8, 2010)

DH got "mad" at me and said "I hope you never make APL."  

You know you're serious about hair, when the man starts talking about it too.


----------



## MissHoney26 (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok just wanted to say that I'm going to take "chasturner's" advice on getting a really good trim! I haven't had a real trim since I beginned my hair journey and from examining my ends it's time to take the plunge and trim atleast an inch. I'm scared, but I really hate raggedy ends so I'm going to get it over with. This jbco I'm using has my hair looking like a forest and I'm only 5 weeks post so I plan to do an avocado treatment and blow dry & flat iron only for the purpose of this trim.


----------



## s1b000 (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been really bad about checking in lately, but I think I'm at APL finally.  I'm looking to "fill it out" more and gain more length, but after 2 years I'm ready for a mini celebration.  Thanks to all of you for your support and advice.  Posting a new set of photos now.


----------



## grow (Sep 12, 2010)

s1b000 said:


> I've been really bad about checking in lately, but I think I'm at APL finally.  I'm looking to "fill it out" more and gain more length, but after 2 years I'm ready for a mini celebration.  Thanks to all of you for your support and advice.  Posting a new set of photos now.



it's ok, none of us are perfect about checking in, so you're in good company!

can't wait to see those pictures!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2010)

Okay ladies, I just had a setback and is considering relaxing my hair because of it, texlaxing it rather. I lost a lot of hair detangling my hair yesterday after my henna treatment. I gave it a fair chance and I know for sure natural is not for me. I cannot afford to keep looking at these little broken  pieces of hair all over the place from my detangling sessions. 

I handled my relaxed hair really well and so I am going back to that lovely cream that makes my life so much easier. I cannot afford the time lost in detanfling and I definitely can't afford the hair I'm losing either. So I will choose the lesser of 2 evils for me and that is to relax.

I have a strange feeling that my hair is so broken and damaged from sheer detangling that I may have to get a major cut to even it all up and start all over again. It also felt like my hair was not growing as fast as when I was relaxed. That is another motivation for me to relax. 

I sure hope there will be an APL challenge for 2011 because the one that MsLizzia has is closed to new recruits.


----------



## grow (Sep 12, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I just had a setback and is considering relaxing my hair because of it, texlaxing it rather. I lost a lot of hair detangling my hair yesterday after my henna treatment. I gave it a fair chance and I know for sure natural is not for me. I cannot afford to keep looking at these little broken  pieces of hair all over the place from my detangling sessions.
> 
> I handled my relaxed hair really well and so I am going back to that lovely cream that makes my life so much easier. I cannot afford the time lost in detanfling and I definitely can't afford the hair I'm losing either. So I will choose the lesser of 2 evils for me and that is to relax.
> 
> ...



i am so very sad to hear of these difficulties my dear friend Aggie!

i really admire the strength and determination it took for you to try this new way and the courage and humility you demonstrate in being willing to change and return to the perms.

i know this must not have been an easy decision to make.

you know your hair better than anyone in the world, so if you feel that your hair grows faster and is less tangled when permed/texlaxed, then so be it.

you have so many beautiful results of your styling capacities when your hair is texlaxed, that yes, your fotki is proof that you know what works for you and how to get it!

i'm sad this natural did not work out, but have the utmost faith that you will be happy with your hair and its condition very soon!


----------



## Salsarisma (Sep 12, 2010)

Aggie, sorry to hear about your difficulties. The great thing is that you now know for sure that natural is not for you. Had you not had the courage to big chop, you would still be wondering. And who knows? Maybe later in your life, natural may be for you. 

Keep us posted and please do post pictures of your texlaxed hair! Good luck!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, I think I will be APL finally by 12-31-10! Finally.


----------



## Salsarisma (Sep 12, 2010)

Mini update: I relaxed yesterday. I am not going to stretch anymore. It's not for me. My hair is ultra thick and starts breaking after the ten week mark. I have no idea if I made progress or not right now bc I had my hair styled curly. 

I plan to totally cramp Barbie's style and get a Halley's curl install in two weeks...so sometime between now and then I will straighten and post an update picture.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2010)

grow said:


> i am so very sad to hear of these difficulties my dear friend Aggie!
> 
> i really admire the strength and determination it took for you to try this new way and the courage and humility you demonstrate in being willing to change and return to the perms.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much grow. I have to admit, you are one of the most encouraging people I know, virtually that is. Always so positive, building up those around you. I find you to be a magnet for positivity and I am happy to be drawn to that kind of magnetism. Stay sweet and thanks again.



Salsarisma said:


> Aggie, sorry to hear about your difficulties. The great thing is that you now know for sure that natural is not for you. *Had you not had the courage to big chop, you would still be wondering.* And who knows? Maybe later in your life, natural may be for you.
> 
> Keep us posted and please do post pictures of your texlaxed hair! Good luck!


Thanks Salsarisma. You are absolutely right (bolded). I am glad I tried it the natural way so I can know beyond the shadow of a doubt, if I can handle it or not. Now that I know what truly works for me, there will no more experimenting. I will no longer attempt to fix what is not broken with my hair.

Thanks for your encouraging support ladies.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2010)

Can't wait to see your progress pic Salsa.



Salsarisma said:


> Mini update: I relaxed yesterday. I am not going to stretch anymore. It's not for me. My hair is ultra thick and starts breaking after the ten week mark. I have no idea if I made progress or not right now bc I had my hair styled curly.
> 
> I plan to totally cramp Barbie's style and get a Halley's curl install in two weeks...so sometime between now and then I will straighten and post an update picture.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 12, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I just had a setback and is considering relaxing my hair because of it, texlaxing it rather. I lost a lot of hair detangling my hair yesterday after my henna treatment. I gave it a fair chance and I know for sure natural is not for me. I cannot afford to keep looking at these little broken  pieces of hair all over the place from my detangling sessions.
> 
> I handled my relaxed hair really well and so I am going back to that lovely cream that makes my life so much easier. I cannot afford the time lost in detanfling and I definitely can't afford the hair I'm losing either. So I will choose the lesser of 2 evils for me and that is to relax.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear about your troubles Aggie, I was going to suggest that you rethink relaxing as you seemed to have done so well thus far, but it sounds as if your mind is made up; we're here to support you whatever choice you make. As Salsa said, at least you gave it a try, I'm too much of a chicken.  You'll bounce back though, and at least if you texlax your hair will all be the same texture. 



Salsarisma said:


> Mini update: I relaxed yesterday. I am not going to stretch anymore. It's not for me. My hair is ultra thick and starts breaking after the ten week mark. I have no idea if I made progress or not right now bc I had my hair styled curly.
> 
> I plan to totally cramp Barbie's style and get a Halley's curl install in two weeks...so sometime between now and then I will straighten and post an update picture.



That's a shame Sal. How long did you stretch for and will you now relax at ten weeks post?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles Aggie, I was going to suggest that you rethink relaxing as you seemed to have done so well thus far, but it sounds as if your mind is made up; we're here to support you whatever choice you make. As Salsa said, at least you gave it a try, I'm too much of a chicken.  You'll bounce back though, and at least if you texlax your hair will all be the same texture.


 
Thanks Cream Tee. I am having my hair relaxed right now as I type this post. My niece is doing it for me. She does hair really well and I trust her to do the virgin relaxer for me. I'm getting excited.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Sep 12, 2010)

APL by Dec 2008: Failed
APL by Dec 2009: Epic fail
APL by Dec 2010: Not sure I'm gonna count on it tbh, this is getting ridiculous


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> APL by Dec 2008: Failed
> APL by Dec 2009: Epic fail
> APL by Dec 2010: Not sure I'm gonna count on it tbh, this is getting ridiculous


 
Whoa, I am sorry to hear that you have not reached your APL goal in all this time. Please don't get discouraged though. Just look at your regimen and see if there is anything in it that you are doing to stunt your progress and go from there. Let us know and maybe we can help out a little.


----------



## dollface0023 (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been low key following this thread, but I decided not to post anything because I just *knew* I wouldn't meet my hair goal of getting to APL before this year. 

I've been wearing sew in's for 2 or 3 months at a time, and that protective style seems to be extremely helpful with retaining most of my length. After not looking at my hair for almost 4 months, I decided to flat iron my whole head (The first time in almost a year!) and here are my results:

April 27,10







Sept 12,10






I'm finally hopeful that I'll meet full APL by december!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 12, 2010)

Welp, right now I'm in my protective style cornrows, and I am keeping up with moisturizing my hair with my braid spray. I did suffer a slight set back in my crown area because I did not moisturize my hair in sections, my porosity was waaaaaay off and for some reason I was combing my hair when it was dry! ugh! I am really going to baby my ends and crown till december and see how that helps. Can anyone tell me why I stopped co-washing in the first place? (because I got lazy) lol. I just want my hair to even itself out already.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2010)

dollface0023 said:


> I've been low key following this thread, but I decided not to post anything because I just *knew* I wouldn't meet my hair goal of getting to APL before this year.
> 
> I've been wearing sew in's for 2 or 3 months at a time, and that protective style seems to be extremely helpful with retaining most of my length. After not looking at my hair for almost 4 months, I decided to flat iron my whole head (The first time in almost a year!) and here are my results:
> 
> ...


 
You are there dollface but I do understand about wanting to reach FULL apl by December 2010. You should have no problems getting there if you keep up what has been working for you. Good luck hun.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2010)

Ladies I did my relaxer and believe it or not, my hair seems to be at collar bone length or just below it to me so I have a very loooooong way to go. Setbacks are a real bummer.


----------



## Newtogrow (Sep 12, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> APL by Dec 2008: Failed
> APL by Dec 2009: Epic fail
> APL by Dec 2010: Not sure I'm gonna count on it tbh, this is getting ridiculous


 
I feel the same way, but I just keep trotting along. Be encouraged, each year we get closer and learn new things about our hair.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 12, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> APL by Dec 2008: Failed
> APL by Dec 2009: Epic fail
> APL by Dec 2010: Not sure I'm gonna count on it tbh, this is getting ridiculous


 
Umm...second that? Here's what mine looks like:

Pass APL by Dec 2007: FAIL
Pass APL by Dec 2008: FAIL
Pass APL by Dec 2009: FAIL
Pass APL by Dec 2010: ....WHO KNOWS?

We just have to keep trying and get more consistent with our hair care routines and practices. We'll reach our goals some day!


----------



## afrochique (Sep 12, 2010)

@*Newtogrow*,  *Newbeginnings*, *Salsa*, *Lady Aggie*, *CherryBoomBoom*: Hugs to all.
Let us all hang in there and do our best til December. Even if we do not make it this year, we will have ended the year with more education on our hair and even more motivation for next year. Good luck ladies.
Congrats to *Dollface. *You are there!


----------



## grow (Sep 13, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Mini update: I relaxed yesterday. I am not going to stretch anymore. It's not for me. My hair is ultra thick and starts breaking after the ten week mark. I have no idea if I made progress or not right now bc I had my hair styled curly.
> 
> I plan to totally cramp Barbie's style and get a Halley's curl install in two weeks...so sometime between now and then I will straighten and post an update picture.


 
@Salsarissma, i wish they had an ITU (i totally understand) button on here, so the closest i could get was to say i like your post, but what i mean is I EMPATHIZE WITCHA HONEY!

we were stretching buddies earlier this year and that breakage i was getting was exactly why i had to throw in the towel after 17 weeks (i had been aiming for 20), so ITA.

stretching is not for everyone. i've even read where ladies say, it's easier to stretch once the hair is BSL or longer.

maybe we can try it again in the future as we continue to grow, but you did good to save your hair now!

i know it's tough to throw in the towel, i didn't want to either, but as we learn more about stretching and our hair's needs, we can always try again in the future!

i'm glad you've already found a new style that you like and look forward to seeing your new pictures!


----------



## grow (Sep 13, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> APL by Dec 2008: Failed
> APL by Dec 2009: Epic fail
> APL by Dec 2010: Not sure I'm gonna count on it tbh, this is getting ridiculous


 


Newtogrow said:


> I feel the same way, but I just keep trotting along. Be encouraged, each year we get closer and learn new things about our hair.


 


newbeginnings2010 said:


> Umm...second that? Here's what mine looks like:
> 
> Pass APL by Dec 2007: FAIL
> Pass APL by Dec 2008: FAIL
> ...


 
Newtogrow, you are right. 
ladies we all get setbacks (which is said to prepare for a comeback!) and hair blues, i sure know i've had my share.
but we have to keep the faith and keep working at it.
even when something seems to hinder our progress, that's when we can be grateful we learned something of great value: what not to do.
the more we learn about the things our hair does not flourish with, the more the things that really help our hair become clearly visible.

then, there are all of the "bootcamp" threads which even show us how to adopt even the most disciplined of reggies with companionship and fellowship along the way.

we're all here to support and encourge each other, so know that you are not alone, let us help you.

we want you to succeed, so please don't be afraid to post your practices to ask for helpful tips and pm the ladies whose hair you admire.

above all else, do not give up, and you will surely reach your goals!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 13, 2010)

grow said:


> Newtogrow, you are right.
> ladies we all get setbacks (which is said to prepare for a comeback!) and hair blues, i sure know i've had my share.
> but we have to keep the faith and keep working at it.
> even when something seems to hinder our progress, that's when we can be grateful we learned something of great value: what not to do.
> ...



Thanks for the encouragement grow! You're absolutely right. That's why I'm still in the game. My first year I was learning, the second year I was scissor happy, and the third year I was flat iron happy.  Since march, this is the first year that i have consistently practiced the same hair care routine and I have had no set backs this time. I can't wait for my relaxer in three weeks to see my progress!


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 13, 2010)

MissHoney26 said:


> Ok just wanted to say that I'm going to take "chasturner's" advice on getting a really good trim! I haven't had a real trim since I beginned my hair journey and from examining my ends it's time to take the plunge and trim atleast an inch. I'm scared, but I really hate raggedy ends so I'm going to get it over with. This jbco I'm using has my hair looking like a forest and I'm only 5 weeks post so I plan to do an avocado treatment and blow dry & flat iron only for the purpose of this trim.


 
I'm long overdue for one myself. I will take off an about 1.5-2 inches in Dec. I love how freshly trimmed ends move and it really decreases the amount of overall breakage because the bad ends aren't fighting with the decent ones.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 13, 2010)

*chants to self* "I WILL be APL in October, I WILL be APL in October, I WILL be APL in October..."
:crossfingers:


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 13, 2010)

You guys can do it!!! I know you can


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 17, 2010)

I haven't checked my length since the last update so hopefully on the 30th I will see something positive. The last time I used heat wassssss........sometime during the last week of august so I'm excited to wear my hair straight finally (for length check)

Hope you ladies are staying encouraged...xoxo


----------



## Salsarisma (Sep 17, 2010)

grow said:


> @Salsarissma, i wish they had an ITU (i totally understand) button on here, so the closest i could get was to say i like your post, but what i mean is I EMPATHIZE WITCHA HONEY!
> 
> we were stretching buddies earlier this year and that breakage i was getting was exactly why i had to throw in the towel after 17 weeks (i had been aiming for 20), so ITA.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Grow! Guurrrlll, I'm so over the stretching!!! I can't wait to get this install on the 25th. I received my little postal card that my hair is ready to be picked up. I'm sooo nervous too, bc I've never paid so much $$$ for hair and I've never had a curly sew-in. I just hope it looks ok on me!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Ladies!!

I just wanted to check in and encourage you all to keep fighting it out for APL.  There are still 3 full months left.  All the tips and encouragement as well as the positive vibe to keep moving forward will get us to our goals.

Goals are just motivation to makes us try our best.  I know when I don't make my goal it gets me hyped even more to make it the next time.

We doing great ladies!!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 17, 2010)

I forgot to say...

that I made APL 

I only flat ironed this back section as you can see. I don't plan on flat ironing my hair too much because my hair is just now starting to behave since I now know what my hair loves.

I posted this picture in the castor oil challenge thread - which hasn't even started yet - but kinda forgot about this challenge. Silly, I know. This is the longest my hair has ever been. I have been shoulder length my entire life because of improper hair care methods, so this is definitely a good thing. I will be three years natural on December 6th


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey ladies, I haven't checked in lately.. I have my hair in braids pinned down under a wig right now. I moisturized and sealed last night and I will probably wash and dc this weekend.

Thank You for posting your updates and congrats to all the ladies that have made APL already.


----------



## Salsarisma (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats Forever In Bloom!


----------



## 3jsmom (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats forever in bloom!!!


----------



## GreenD (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I'm glad to see so many APL'er in here. Congrats on making your goal!! As for me I'm really hoping and praying. I took a braid out last week (in the back) to check my progress since my new growth looks crazy. I've been measuring the new growth and I have about 1 inch of new growth which makes sense, since I've had these in since the end of July beginning Aug. It still looks like I have 2 freakin inches to go!! WTF!! I'm anxious to see if I'll make APL this year as of right now, I can't call it. December can't come quick enough....


----------



## MissHoney26 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm done with stretching from this point on! Stretching helped my hair in the beginning when my hair was nape length and damaged. The longest I've ever stretched was around 13 weeks and went a year without relaxing my nape area to grow it back. My hair is coarse and super thick/spongy in the roots so around 8 to 9 weeks my hair is screaming for the crack! I don't want to lose/thin my hair out for no reason so yea I'm done with stretching too!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm a little sad that everyone is giving up on stretching, but I understand that you have to do what's best for your hair.

I'm still trucking along after my setback (and subsequent disappearance) in May. I'm about 5 months into my stretch. I put crochet braids in on September 1st because I was tired of the work that is involved in braiding my hair.
I love them so far, very easy install and maintenance. 

Reading this thread gave me a boost of confidence, so i think I'll start trying to keep up with it.

Good luck to everyone, and congratulations to those who reached apl. :]]


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 19, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> I'm a little sad that everyone is giving up on stretching, but I understand that you have to do what's best for your hair.
> 
> I'm still trucking along after my setback (and subsequent disappearance) in May. I'm about 5 months into my stretch. I put crochet braids in on September 1st because I was tired of the work that is involved in braiding my hair.
> I love them so far, very easy install and maintenance.
> ...


 
I totally agree. Stretching has been vital in the change in the health of my hair. It looks like a completely different head of hair since I started stretching April 2009. At least you guys are finding out what works and what doesn't for you. Good luck everyone!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Sep 19, 2010)

Almost 3 months post. NG is ridiculous.


----------



## Newtogrow (Sep 19, 2010)

:bouncegre:trampolin:trampolin:bouncegre  THANK YOU FOR ALL OF THE ENCOURAGEMENT!!!! WE CAN DO THIS LADIES!!!!!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 19, 2010)

I can do it I can do it I can do it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
being more consistent ! I think i'm gonna be crazy, this is not good !!!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2010)

goodmorningruby said:


> Almost 3 months post. NG is ridiculous.



Will you be relaxing soon goodmorningruby? You shoul dhave some serious length by now.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Hey Grow! Guurrrlll, I'm so over the stretching!!! I can't wait to get this install on the 25th. I received my little postal card that my hair is ready to be picked up. I'm sooo nervous too, bc I've never paid so much $$$ for hair and I've never had a curly sew-in. I just hope it looks ok on me!



Girl Salsa, I so wanna see this install of yours. Waiting for the 25th to come.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2010)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I forgot to say...
> 
> that I made APL
> 
> ...


 
Congrats Forever in Bloom.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 19, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I totally agree. Stretching has been vital in the change in the health of my hair. It looks like a completely different head of hair since I started stretching April 2009. At least you guys are finding out what works and what doesn't for you. Good luck everyone!


 
I'm still a stretcher too. One thing that my failed transition taught me is that I can DEFINITELY stretch longer than the 10 weeks I was stretching before. I'm proud of myself for getting to 25 weeks post, and I will be stretching for at least 18 weeks from now on since I now know that it's not impossible!


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Sep 21, 2010)

I learned the same thing! I was natural for almost 2 years and now I'm determined to make it til the end of the year. Currently I'm 8 weeks post and by then it will be 20 weeks post! Relaxing isn't even a big deal like it used to be!


----------



## manter26 (Sep 21, 2010)

Salsa, I can't wait to see your install. 

I attempted a curly install a couple weeks ago and it was not for me. I cut all the track hair off and left the beehive cornrows as my protective style. Hopefully, I didn't cut any of my own hair. I was kinda frantic to get it out bc it was too tight.

I feel like my hair is at a stand still right now. I'm laying off the vitamins bc my skin looks horrible. I think i'm going to start greasing with castor oil and megatek.


----------



## Salsarisma (Sep 21, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Girl Salsa, I so wanna see this install of yours. Waiting for the 25th to come.



Whew....I'm so nervous just thinking about it!  I will definitely post pictures the evening/night of the 25th!  Hopefullyl celebration pictures.  

I did get the hair from Halley's Curls, but I was not impressed at all with the quality.  I am sending it back and ordered virgin Indian hair from Laniks.  Hopefully it will be better.  So it's not off to such a good start, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## Salsarisma (Sep 21, 2010)

manter26 said:


> Salsa, I can't wait to see your install.
> 
> I attempted a curly install a couple weeks ago and it was not for me. I cut all the track hair off and left the beehive cornrows as my protective style. Hopefully, I didn't cut any of my own hair. I was kinda frantic to get it out bc it was too tight.
> 
> I feel like my hair is at a stand still right now. I'm laying off the vitamins bc my skin looks horrible. I think i'm going to start greasing with castor oil and megatek.


 
Ooh...was it not for you because you didn't like the style or were the braids just too tight?


----------



## manter26 (Sep 21, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Ooh...was it not for you because you didn't like the style or were the braids just too tight?


 
It was a combination of things, the last straw being how tight it was. My left temple was throbbing and it had to go. I used Outre Bohemian Curl and planned to upgrade to Laniks later on. I messed with the curl too much and it became a wavy, huge mess. I have big hair so I'm okay with volume but this was out of control huge. I have pics of the
failed sew-in before blending here on my blog. The hair got much bigger than in the pics and it was very full on the sides compared to the back. I'd rather wear wigs than weaves, just a personal preference that took me too long to figure out.

Good luck with the Laniks. From the research I did, it looked like a good investment. Sorry to hear about the Hailey's though, that brand seems so popular.


----------



## Salsarisma (Sep 21, 2010)

^^Thanks Manter...but honestly I thought the curly hair looks great on you...but I can see what you mean about being too gull in the front. So it sounds like more of an install/weave hair issue. I'm concerned the hair will look "fake" on me. Hopefully the Lanik's hair will be better quality. I plan to send the Halley's back. I've heard horrible customer service stories, so hopefully I won't have an issues getting my $$ back.


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Whew....I'm so nervous just thinking about it! I will definitely post pictures the evening/night of the *25th*! Hopefullyl celebration pictures.
> 
> I did get the hair from Halley's Curls, but I was not impressed at all with the quality. I am sending it back and ordered virgin Indian hair from Laniks. Hopefully it will be better. So it's not off to such a good start, but I'm hopeful.


 
Awww man Salsa! I came back to this thread to see if you'd gotten your install. Dang! I guess I'll have to check again this weekend. lol


----------



## esi.adokowa (Sep 22, 2010)

so i've just finished the my third week with my crochet braids and thanks to some ampro ice that was on sale at sally, they're still looking cute. 
i think i may leave them in for another three weeks before taking them out.

has anyone left them in for six weeks before?


----------



## afrochique (Sep 22, 2010)

Chas, your ponytail is so yummy!
I am a stretcher! I was one of the "halo" frequent self-relaxers but I am totally reformed  _13 weeks post and still trudging along all the way to APL lol.
Salsa, I hope your install turns out great!

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## MissHoney26 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey! Everybody's doing great! After my next relaxer @ around 10 weeks post I'll probably get a sew in so I can stretch longer and I'll take it down to do a reveal in December


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 22, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> so i've just finished the my third week with my crochet braids and thanks to some ampro ice that was on sale at sally, they're still looking cute.
> i think i may leave them in for another three weeks before taking them out.
> 
> has anyone left them in for six weeks before?



I'm gonna go for 6 when I do my next install. I have only managed to keep them for 5 weeks and that was a looooong time ago.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 23, 2010)

The longest I had mine in were for 7 weeks. I had no problems


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 23, 2010)

I haven't been in here in so long that it's a shame...and I have not put up new pics in a long time too.  Work is busy, and that has been my focus. Still...I have reached a bit longer than shoulder length on the sides and am less than an inch away from APL in the back.  I will probably be able to claim it by November, but I would LOVE to be full APL even on my sides.

This is about the only place in the world where I can find consistent concern and love, and I must say that LHCF is and has been a blessing to me for a long time now - over 2 years.

Thanks so much, ladies.  I love you guys so much.

My regimen is twists.  I have length checked twice this year - last week and back in March.  The twists are working for me.

Sorry I am not updating more, but I can't really keep up with the forum the way I want to.  I will check in again mid-December and show my end-year progress.  Thanks for your support, everyone.  Please keep me in prayer.  Outside of hair, there's a lot going on with business and family and i need all the support - virtual and otherwise - that I can get.  

Blessings,
Christi


----------



## grow (Sep 23, 2010)

well, it looks like the board is back to normal again.....i see the buttons have returned.....hmmmm, i wonder if it's set for good this time.....

OP who mentioned APL for the sides as well, i so hear you!

i only wish my sides will be APL by december, but they are slow growing and very delicate.

i'm still damp bunning, though, and switching the bun's placement all around my head.

HHG ladies!


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 23, 2010)

Just checking in ladies


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 23, 2010)

grow said:


> well, it looks like the board is back to normal again.....i see the buttons have returned.....hmmmm, i wonder if it's set for good this time.....
> 
> OP who mentioned APL for the sides as well, i so hear you!
> 
> ...


 
I with you! I'm still hoping my sides make it to APL by Dec...I have about 2" to go for that to happen and my retention really sucks in that area. THIS is the very reason why I'm having second thoughts about getting layers.


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ijanei!!!!!  Hey girl! How's the transition coming?


----------



## grow (Sep 23, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I with you! I'm still hoping my sides make it to APL by Dec...I have about 2" to go for that to happen and my retention really sucks in that area. THIS is the very reason why I'm having second thoughts about getting layers.



chasturner84, girlfriend, you too?!

and we've got about the same distance to go, too!

we've really got to cheer each other on through that finish line because those last 2 inches seem to be taking forevaaaa, lol!!!

i'm happy to know my sides have got a "sides please catch up to the rest of the hair", buddy!

we can do it, yes we can!!!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 23, 2010)

I relaxed my hair Tuesday night! I think I might be APL, but my rollerset came out SOOOO fluffy that I look SL!  I haven't stretched my hair to see if I made it because I'm scared that I didn't!  I may check on it this weekend.


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 23, 2010)

grow said:


> chasturner84, girlfriend, you too?!
> 
> and we've got about the same distance to go, too!
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, we're definitely buds!! I'm a little upset that it's been over 18 months and I'm STILL trying to get my sides to APL. Ugh!! Well, they were only chin length, but dang! Patience, Chas, patience.

We *WILL *do this, grow. We *WILL *get there together!


----------



## Salsarisma (Sep 23, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Awww man Salsa! I came back to this thread to see if you'd gotten your install. Dang! I guess I'll have to check again this weekend. lol


 Yup...Saturday is "supposed" to be the big day. The only problem
is now I have a dance audition at 2:00 Saturday and it's 2 hrs away. My hair appt for the install is at 8am. Not sure if that's enough time? I'm going to call my stylist and try to work something out. Otherwise it's next week for the install. 


afrochique said:


> Chas, your ponytail is so yummy!
> I am a stretcher! I was one of the "halo" frequent self-relaxers but I am totally reformed  _13 weeks post and still trudging along all the way to APL lol.
> Salsa, I hope your install turns out great!
> 
> Happy growing ladies!


 
Thanks Afrochique! Great job stretching btw


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 24, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Ijanei!!!!!  Hey girl! How's the transition coming?


 
not bad at all. I'm loving this. I'm finding out what works for my hair and what doesn't. How is your hair coming along?


----------



## grow (Sep 24, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Yup...Saturday is "supposed" to be the big day. The only problem
> is now I have a dance audition at 2:00 Saturday and it's 2 hrs away. My hair appt for the install is at 8am. Not sure if that's enough time? I'm going to call my stylist and try to work something out. Otherwise it's next week for the install.
> 
> 
> Thanks Afrochique! Great job stretching btw



Salsarisma, i can't wait to see your new look, as well!

are "the brothers" going to be at the audition?

you are such a great dancer and i can just see you swinging all that hair on the dance floor, too!

the best of luck with your audition and the time situation for your install, too!


----------



## chasturner84 (Sep 24, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> not bad at all. I'm loving this. I'm finding out what works for my hair and what doesn't. How is your hair coming along?



That's great to hear! Keep up the positive energy!!

My hair is doing just fine. I really having been paying too much attention to it...just keeping it conditioned/moisturize, sealed, and bunned; I've been so busy that I don't have time to think too hard about hair. I'm hoping that the lack of manipulation pays off for my next relaxer.


----------



## Salsarisma (Sep 24, 2010)

grow said:


> Salsarisma, i can't wait to see your new look, as well!
> 
> are "the brothers" going to be at the audition?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Grow!!! Yes ma'am, the "brothers" will be at the audition. It would be such a wonderful opportunity if I could train on their team. I'm nervous as ever, but I figure if I don't make it, I'm no worse off than before. Lol! Btw....I'm planning my trip to the Rome Congress next year. It would be awesome if we could meet!!!!!

I'm sitting at the salon right now. My stylist is going to braid my hair up tonight and sew/cut/style the hair in the morning...so I can still make the audition. I'll keep you ladies updated.


----------



## grow (Sep 25, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Hi Grow!!! Yes ma'am, the "brothers" will be at the audition. It would be such a wonderful opportunity if I could train on their team. I'm nervous as ever, but I figure if I don't make it, I'm no worse off than before. Lol! Btw....I'm planning my trip to the Rome Congress next year. It would be awesome if we could meet!!!!!
> 
> I'm sitting at the salon right now. My stylist is going to braid my hair up tonight and sew/cut/style the hair in the morning...so I can still make the audition. I'll keep you ladies updated.



Salsarisma, ooooh, "the brothers" are going to be there, too?!
i bet they had the ladies lining up to train on their team, LOL!
you've got a great attitude about the audition because there will always be many (though i don't particularly like auditions either) and each one is a learning experience that helps you to fine tune your marvelous talent!
plus, from the sounds of your hair dedication, you're going to be auditioning with FRESHLY DONE HAIR, TOO!!! 
woo hoo!!!
THAT will give you an extra spark right there!

and yes, WE MUST meet up when you are here in Italy!  (can you bring "the brothers" in your suitcase please, hehehehe!)


----------



## topnotch1010 (Sep 25, 2010)

Might as well update this thread too. Great job on all the progress ladies!


----------



## nappystorm (Sep 25, 2010)

I just got individual braids as a long term protective style. If things go well, I will be there. I'm grazing now


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 25, 2010)

topnotch1010 your hair looks real healthy and I love the black color


----------



## esi.adokowa (Sep 25, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I'm gonna go for 6 when I do my next install. I have only managed to keep them for 5 weeks and that was a looooong time ago.


 


Forever in Bloom said:


> The longest I had mine in were for 7 weeks. I had no problems



thanks ladies.
this style is so low maintenance; i think i'll put in another set when this one passes its prime.


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm gonna do my update now, I mean not much progress and those freakin ends are still thin so  at least it's better than where I was earlier this year. 














I'm seriously thinking about chopping those ends off. It's real annoying now. I didn't flat iron to good this time bcuz I don't plan on keeping it straight for a while


----------



## djanae (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello Ladies! 

I think I'm on my way to APL!  Definitely should be there by December (God willing). 

I can def say though, that this is the most *consistent* retention I've had in ...well I can't remember 







My current regimen: 

VERY SIMPLE - I co-wash once or twice a week- seal with EVCO, clarify once every 1-2 weeks with ACV, get trims (more like a dusting) about every 2-3 months, and I straighten my hair (natural) about 1x a month MAX. I either get my hair pressed at the salon, or a DR blowout.

I've given up on straightening my hair for the most part lol, I don't have the energy anymore, especially considering the fact I'm so picky.  


Here is a piki strip of my prior progress - A little after the Big Chop last year, to our last update in June:


----------



## esi.adokowa (Sep 27, 2010)

i'm thinking that i'm going to end this stretch at 6 months.
i'm itching to relax!
i want to put my hands in my hair!
i want to do a length check!
i want to trim my ends!

haha, can you tell i'm missing my hair?

i actually went and bought everything i need.
i'm going to spend the next few weeks combing through the self-relaxer thread that grow started so that i can be as prepared as possible.

cannot wait!


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 28, 2010)

Oook....I did a small trim today and thinking about just finishing off the rest. If I dont make apl by decemeber, I'm aiming to be there and healthier by March 2011. esi.adokowa and yes we can tell you're missing your hair, lol


----------



## grow (Sep 28, 2010)

Ijanei, please check out this thread before you do any more trimming.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum6/thread499276.html

i always think i need to trim away those lead hairs too, but because of this thread, i will give myself 5 months to see where they're at first because if not, i could be trimming off my progress.

in the meantime, i'm using those lead hairs as motivation to keep up with my bunning and ps'ing.
if i'm faithful to my hyh challenge, it shouldn't be so bothersome to see those extr ends hanging around.

if they were damaged ends, i can understand, but if they were fine, please just let them be for a while....the other hairs will catch up. we gotta have alot of patience in alot of ways to do this hhj!
it's surely not easy stuff.


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 28, 2010)

grow, yes ur right and thanks for the thread.
I'm pretty sure those scraggyly ends have to go though, it just makes my hair look tore up smh 
maybe i will wait and see where i am in december then

just checked the thread, seems like a great idea. thanks grow


----------



## esi.adokowa (Sep 28, 2010)

does anyone here use a super relaxer?
i forgot to buy the most important element in the relaxer process (the relaxer haha).
the last time i relaxed my hair, i relaxed my hair with a regular relaxer in _four_ separate sections, and processed them each for twenty minutes with smoothing.
and i still came out underprocessed.
next year i want to eliminate direct heat completely, but i like the straight(ish) look.
so i'm thinking a super relaxer might be the way to go.

opinions? suggestions?
i'm going to buy the relaxer either today or tomorrow.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 28, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> does anyone here use a super relaxer?
> i forgot to buy the most important element in the relaxer process (the relaxer haha).
> the last time i relaxed my hair, i relaxed my hair with a regular relaxer in _four_ separate sections, and processed them each for twenty minutes with smoothing.
> and i still came out underprocessed.
> ...


 
What has been true for me is that the healthier my hair is, the more difficult it is to process. It doesn't matter if I use a mild relaxer or a super relaxer, or if I wait 8 weeks or 20 weeks to relax. It will still be texlaxed. This has been especially true since I eliminated most direct heat and started DCing weekly. I just live with the texlaxed hair and use a flat iron from time to time to get it straight. My last relaxer was the straightest that my hair has gotten (not by choice!), and I used Mizani Butter Treat for Fine/Color Treated hair (and my hair is pretty thick). Maybe you might like a relaxer from the Mizani line. HTH!


----------



## LushLox (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey ladies, just passing through 

Well done those who have made APL 

I'll be touching up soon. I will post pics as we're all supposed to update on 30th September!


----------



## manter26 (Sep 28, 2010)

Update:

I took down my beehive cornrows from my too tight sew in. I hid them for about 2.5 weeks under hats, scarves, and a half wig. Turned out I did cut some of my own hair when I cut the thread to remove the tracks.  I'm most upset that I lost some of my blond hair.  Lesson learned, i guess...

It had been a while since I henna'd so I did a treatment after the braid take down to strengthen my hair. I technically don't use henna. I was clueless when I went to the Indian grocer and I picked up neem and brahmi powder. I mixed what was left of the brahmi with a few tbsp of neem, added evoo, hairveda's dc, honey, water, and 3 containers of yogurt. I left it on for about an hour then shampoo'd and dc'd with lustrasilk cholesterol.

I put tons of gel in my hair over the weekend. I have rebel curls that do not want to stay defined so it was a frizzy, crunchy look for me. 





I cowashed today with Skala ceremide, rinsed and left my hair alone (no product at all) and this is the result 
















I have heat damage basically along my entire perimeter (except the top, it's naturally kinky straight). I'm trying to hold onto it until I reach my goals.

I really love my hair today, I can't wait until it gets some length and more hang.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 28, 2010)

hi ladies! i'm so sorry for staying away for long. soooo busy! i'll try coming back to post picks but im always in braids or twists and trying to not look at my length too much, no stress.trynna be patient.

see you later ladies


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Sep 28, 2010)

Checkin in w/updated signature. I love the fact that I gained the inch(es) I trimmed and I'm hoping when I relax on 1/1/11 (5 months post) that I'll be APL or w/in an inch. Moisturizing daily and sealing and keeping my hair in cornrows 95% of the time. I just don't feel an urge to style my own hair...I love wigs.


----------



## MsSonya (Sep 28, 2010)

^^^I can relate to that. I don't style mainly because I dont know how. I am falling in love with my half wigs, whole wigs, lace fronts, doughnut buns, phony ponys. sigh... Hope my hairline doesnt suffer because of this.... 
Update on Sept 30?...well I will cheer from the sidelines...I have nothing to show...
Good growing so far everybody!


----------



## LushLox (Sep 29, 2010)

Updated pic. I still need to clip those ends, but I need to find someone reliable to do it as I don't quite trust myself.

Roll on December, I hope I'll be able to claim APL properly.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 29, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> does anyone here use a super relaxer?
> i forgot to buy the most important element in the relaxer process (the relaxer haha).
> the last time i relaxed my hair, i relaxed my hair with a regular relaxer in _four_ separate sections, and processed them each for twenty minutes with smoothing.
> and i still came out underprocessed.
> ...



Hmm I don't think anyone really needs a super relaxer unless their hair is super coarse and thick. Proceed here with caution as it could lead to a setback. I would recommend you stick with regular strength.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Sep 29, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Hmm I don't think anyone really needs a super relaxer unless their hair is *super coarse and thick*. Proceed here with caution as it could lead to a setback. I would recommend you stick with regular strength.


 
that's me right there.
i've got that tougher than nigerian hair.

i used a super relaxer today when i relaxed.
i did my usual four sections for twenty minutes each, and there's still a bit of wave, but overall i'm satisfied.
i'll update with pictures tomorrow. :]]

my only problem now is how obvious my abused/broken temples are.
i broke the hair off almost completely there from years of micro-braids and tight cornrows on freshly relaxed hair.
what do you guys do to regrow damaged hair?


----------



## MissHoney26 (Sep 30, 2010)

Will be relaxing no later than Oct. 3rd & I will post my pics!


----------



## Eluv (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's my updated pic and not being APL already really irritates me.  Oh well, I guess I should be thankful for what I do have.


----------



## MissHoney26 (Sep 30, 2010)

^ Yes be thankful for what you do have! & ur so close you'll probably be apl overnight lol!


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 30, 2010)

Eluv ur very close


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 30, 2010)

Good news: finally I have things back on track, like I said, I trimmed up the ends a lil bit from that raggedy look and also dyed my hair black to give it a fuller look. Now I'm really gonna pamper it until December. So scratch that update from 2days ago and use this one





This is the side that I'm having problems with





new starting point 9-29-10





HHG ladies and 12-31-10 is right around the corner, let's do this We are all sooooo close


----------



## Salsarisma (Sep 30, 2010)

Cream Tee, your hair looks great girl! You are well beyond APL!! 

Ladies, my curly install is great!!! I absolutely love it. I know, I know, my words are worthless without pictures. I am styling my hair tonight and will take plenty. I have so much going on in my personal life right now that I truly haven't had a chance. Please pray for me.


----------



## Salsarisma (Sep 30, 2010)

Duplicate post


----------



## afrochique (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay to *Ijanei, Cream Tee, Eluv.*
Salsa, hope everything goes well for you. Can't wait for pics of your new do.
I don't have pics to show since I am braided under my wigs. Not sure I will make it this year, but still pushing until December.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Sep 30, 2010)

so i relaxed yesterday just in time for the update.
i relaxed in four sections blah blah blah (details are in my fotki, i won't bore you with all that)

click for larger pictures!






trying to repair the damage that years of neglect have wreaked upon my temples (right, left)






rinsed the neutralizer out of the last section. looks like it's grown a little.




scalp shot 
there's a little bit of a wave left, but i doubt i could find a stronger relaxer.
anyway, i don't mind a little texture.




rocking my rollerset in traffic




had to go to work before my rollerset could dry, so it came out very puffy.
this is one of the drawbacks to thick hair.




trying to make a nice ponytail. epic fail.



 

 

 


the solution


can't wait to see what's going on with everyone else's hair!


----------



## LushLox (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking good Ijanei, and Eluv - keep going! 



esi.adokowa said:


> that's me right there.
> i've got that tougher than nigerian hair.
> 
> i used a super relaxer today when i relaxed.
> ...



Your hair is lovely and thick!  In terms of the temples and the weaker areas of your hair, I think you should just keep doing what your doing (assuming you are regularly DC'ing, moisturising and the whole gamut). I would suggest relaxing that area at the very end of the process, you should avoid leaving the relaxer on that part for any long period at all. Some people only relax their very weak areas at every other relaxer.  In any case the key is being very consistent in your regimen - you'll soon see results. If you haven't already, try rubbing some JBCO regularly into the area.



Salsarisma said:


> Cream Tee, your hair looks great girl! You are well beyond APL!!
> 
> Ladies, my curly install is great!!! I absolutely love it. I know, I know, my words are worthless without pictures. I am styling my hair tonight and will take plenty. I have so much going on in my personal life right now that I truly haven't had a chance. Please pray for me.



Thanks, although I'm still not entirely happy, so I'll be sticking in this thread until December. 

Don't feel pressured to post pics if you have bigger issues going on Sal (I know all about those!). I'm glad that you like the install though, one of these days I might be brave enough to attempt one of those! 

I think I've finally realised the best length of stretch for me, which is between 14-16 weeks. It works and the hair is still manageable so I'll be touching up quarterly from now on.


----------



## afrochique (Sep 30, 2010)

*Esi*, your hair looks great! Good job with the relaxer and styling. I wish my hair could be half as thick!! How long did you stretch, if I may ask?


----------



## MissHoney26 (Sep 30, 2010)

relaxed w/ ors no lye mixed w/ a little olive oil. couldn't take a good pic, but will have someone take it for me later and I will post pics! I can't wait for the next touch up I'm getting so close to my goal!


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 30, 2010)

afrochique thanks and hopefully ur not far behind
esi.adokowa you have beautiful hair and you were too cute rockin' ur rollers in traffic like that
Cream Tee thanks and your hair is gorgeous, you're past apl
MissHoney26 happy to hear you are reaching your goal...yaay to the pics (dont forget plz)


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 1, 2010)

afrochique said:


> *Esi*, your hair looks great! Good job with the relaxer and styling. I wish my hair could be half as thick!! *How long did you stretch*, if I may ask?


 
of course you can ask!
i stretched for almost 24 weeks.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

lead hairs...lead hairs...must...resist...hair...scissors... evil:


----------



## 3jsmom (Oct 1, 2010)

Just checking in tonight I plan on d/c and roller setting my hair haven't set my hair in a while been rocking pony tail for the last two weeks. Im going to try to hit the wig store this weekend and see I can find me something to hide my hair with wish me luck.


----------



## Newtogrow (Oct 1, 2010)

Okay so I may try hiding my hair for a while, we'll see what the results may be. I did buy Joico deep penetrating conditioner to try to minimize my breakage. I will use that this week end and see about purchasing a new wig.


----------



## shasha8685 (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok ladies....where am I? I just straightened my hair for the first time since August. What's your assessment?


----------



## LushLox (Oct 2, 2010)

shasha8685 You are APL, well done - your hair looks great!


----------



## shasha8685 (Oct 2, 2010)

Cream Tee Thanks for responding so quickly! I definitely needed another opinion because it was starting to feel like I would never reach APL! Or maybe I'm starting to get a touch of hair anorexia the longer my hair grows lol. Thanks once again!


----------



## afrochique (Oct 2, 2010)

*Shasha8685*  You are indeed APL. Congratulations girl!


----------



## shasha8685 (Oct 2, 2010)

afrochique thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 2, 2010)

thank you Cream Tee, afrochique, and Ijanei!

shasha8685, you're definitely past apl, nice work!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Oct 2, 2010)

I will update with a pic this week, I texlaxed my hair today but I just put it in a wet bun afterwards


----------



## Ijanei (Oct 2, 2010)

shasha8685 congrats, u are there...and beautiful hair


----------



## Newtogrow (Oct 2, 2010)

Congrats Shasha, APL!!!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

I'm excited to see all the updates and Ladies reaching APL.  Well I straightened today.  This is the second one of the year.  My SSKs were getting crazy and I need a trim anyway.  I believe I made it to APL.  What I'm really happy about is that my hair is starting to come in at one length.  I'm going to keep it straight 2-4wks if possible.  My fear of heat damage may have me washing sooner.

After Rollerset & first pass with sedu @ 260.






After second pass with Sedu @ 340.





Longest layer


----------



## LushLox (Oct 3, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 You are past APL and your hair is beautiful - I love the thickness!


----------



## shasha8685 (Oct 3, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 you are definitely past APL and well on your way to BSL! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ijanei (Oct 3, 2010)

wow Vonnieluvs08 your hair is gorgeous so thick and lovely u are apl


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow congrats to all the ladies making APL hopefully I will be there by december


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you Ladies!!

When you are 5'11 with a long neck it is hard to tell if you hair is below your armpit!  I'm going to get it trimmed tomorrow or Tuesday only 1-2inches though depending on how the ends feel.  I don't want to have a blunt cut with a single layer yet.  Rather let the top grow out and play catch up.


----------



## Salsarisma (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi ladies.. glad to see all the progress on here. Can't wait till our last and final update of the year!  I posted a thread with some photos of my curly install and wanted to come in here and post the link to it.  Let me know what you all think...any suggestions or anything.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum6/thread501792.html#post12063836


----------



## ycj1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Regretfully, not this yr, but with constant healthier hair practices I will be there by this time next yr!

Had my setback and chopped off 1.5-2inches in August. We'll see tho!

Fingers crossed


----------



## MissHoney26 (Oct 4, 2010)

I couldn't get a great pic i took it with my camera phone, but this will do. Can't wait till December update. ( will post better pics later!erplexedsry)


----------



## dafnie (Oct 4, 2010)

*What are you doing for growth*

Low manipulation. Shampooing once a week to once every two weeks. Doing overnight deep conditioning treatments. Co-washing here and there. My hair is usually in a ponytail or bun either through a wet bun or after straightening it. Overall.. I'm trying to keep manipulation at a low level and trying to keep my hair moisturized because I am also transitioning from bone straight to texlaxed hair...

I've got about an inch to two inches to go...

*What are you not going to do*

I'm not going to constantly comb my hair! I'm not going to constantly straighten it either lol (personal flat iron boot camp for next 2 months). 

*What length are you now?*
Well I'm past shoulder... guess we can call it collar bone length? I need an inch for APL and two good inches for full APL.


----------



## Charz (Oct 4, 2010)

I made my goal of full APL. See siggy 

Next goal full mole length hehe


----------



## chasturner84 (Oct 4, 2010)

Charz said:


> I made my goal of full APL. See siggy
> 
> Next goal full mole length hehe


 
Congrats on making full APL, Charz!!!! Your hair is gorgeous and its thickness is insane 

LOL @ "full mole length". My back mole is at full BSB and my next goal is also full mole length.


----------



## 3jsmom (Oct 4, 2010)

congrats to all that have already made it to apl


----------



## Zedster (Oct 4, 2010)

I had a dream I had luscious, thick, APL (unpressed!) hair cascading all over my shoulders…then I woke up

I undid the flat twists I had in my hair and I was SO MAD that the smack center of my head is like 3" long! It refuses to grow! My brother's hair is like that, too, so I don't know if it's genetic or what. 

Ugh…I'll try to straighten my hair this week to take my progress pic. I'm pretty sure there isn't much in the way of progress to capture though.

Nice to see others have had success with this challenge, though.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey ladies!! I'd like to join.
i probably won't make APL by December, but i think i'm done with the SL challenge. 
here are some starting pics:










i plan to just keep it simple. wash and DC every two weeks or so. i'm getting weaved up soon as well.
i want to just leave my hair alone. like, seriously. i think i'm finally getting over a 5 year addiction of keeping my hands all up in my head.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> Hey ladies!! I'd like to join.
> i probably won't make APL by December, but i think i'm done with the SL challenge.
> here are some starting pics:
> 
> ...


 
Oh, my goodness, your ends are so thick and lush! See, I can't resist the scissors when I see beautiful ends like that!


----------



## afrochique (Oct 12, 2010)

Where did everyone go??  
So I decided to blow dry my hair today. It was thick and fluffy and I loved it. (I will be 16 wks post tomorrow). I was trying to straighten my roots but my hand was getting tired from having to go over and over so I just dried it as much as I could (80%) and gave up on any thoughts of flat ironing.
I think I am 2 inches away, not sure since I don't stretch my hair and I braided it up til tomorrow when I begin bunning. 
I will post a pic Thursday though to assess how far I have to go.
Thank you for the support, ladies!!!!


----------



## Ijanei (Oct 13, 2010)

I finally did a good job on my bantu knot out ... I loved it. question though, how is everyone getting their hair so thick


----------



## afrochique (Oct 13, 2010)

^^ I am 16 wks (Well 16 wks in about half an hr :-D) post so my hair is really thick, especially the roots. I also joined the Castor Oil Challenge. I hear castor oil is good for thickening hair.


----------



## Ijanei (Oct 13, 2010)

^afrochique...I'm in it as well but still see no difference. Let me know how it works for you. Are you transitioning or stretching? I'm 4mos and 2 weeks into my transition, can't wait until this grows out


----------



## afrochique (Oct 13, 2010)

I am stretching my relaxer. it works for me and my hair seems thicker and healthier when I get to relax. I am also trying to make it to APL by Dec and when I last relaxed, the stylist trimmed more than I requested  so I am trying to stretch til December and see what happens.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 13, 2010)

afrochique, thanks for the reminder. i've been slacking off 

quick hair update.
fotki also updated.

click thumbnails for larger pictures!

did my first successful(ish) pony-tail rollerset on the first of october.



 

 



results after takedown.


 



i wish i could straighten my hair. it's hard to gauge my length when i suck at rollersets, but i'm on this no direct heat kick at least until the end of the year.

good luck to everyone who's still here, and congratulations to everyone who reached their goal.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 13, 2010)

@esi.adokowa I wish my hair could look as thick as yours does after relaxing! You are really close to APL.


----------



## GreenD (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Ladies!! Checking in, here's pics of my length check from last Sat. Please ignore the date as it's incorrect. I got 1-1.5 inches to go, which I should make by the deadline of Dec. 31st!! I'm soooo excited, I can't wait to see everyone's reveal!!

Happy hair growing ladies!!


----------



## afrochique (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey guys, 
Here are my pic updates. I had trouble uploading my new pics here so I revived my Fotki. 
June 2010: last relaxer 
Oct 2010: 16 wks post Beginning album | Afrochique | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have not posted any updates b cuz I cornrowed myhair under my wig 2wks go and been too tired to remove them. I will try to take pic this weekend since I will be taking them down and straighten my hair.   

It looks like everyone is making good progress


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Oct 18, 2010)

Okay here is my update pic I took on Saturday. It looks like I got about .25 inches until I reach APL... yaay. My hair has gotten so much thinner since July so I am gonna stop direct heat for a few months and start back using JBCO and I also want to try the JBCO shampoo.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 18, 2010)

good job!!! your almost there!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 18, 2010)

i just took my braids down and washed my hair. letting it stay down for about 3 days then back to braids because i'm swimming. but i took a few pictures of my hair and i see some growth i let my cousin borrow my flat iron so all i could do was press my hair and i didnt do a good jod at that lol.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 18, 2010)

APL BY DEC 2010!!!!


----------



## hothair (Oct 18, 2010)

Really trying to make this goal this year, I have managed to curb my scissor happiness I only trimmed once in the last 15months. I've now put my hair in a weave till Dec to maximise retention, I'll take it out every 3 weeks to wash and DC and spray 2-3 times a week for moisture.

Thickened my hair a lot using a cassia treatment for those interested its really good for thicker. softer hair.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Oct 18, 2010)

Tatiana you look like u are very close especially if u straighten


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Oct 18, 2010)

hothair said:


> Really trying to make this goal this year, I have managed to curb my scissor happiness I only trimmed once in the last 15months. I've now put my hair in a weave till Dec to maximise retention, I'll take it out every 3 weeks to wash and DC and spray 2-3 times a week for moisture.
> 
> Thickened my hair a lot using a cassia treatment for those interested its really good for thicker. softer hair.


 
Where did u buy your cassia? I really want to try that instead of henna.


----------



## MissHoney26 (Oct 18, 2010)

Just checking in! I'm going to be wearing half wigs and stretching till Dec. I'm sticking to my normal regi wash & dc 1-2x a week except I'll be oiling my scalp w/ jbco more often. I've been lazy with my hair lately. I've just been doing braid outs or wearing it up with a claw clip. I'm 2 weeks post right now & I went over my moms house the other day and she's like girl you need a perm!I'm like umm I just had one  *sigh* Just because someone has thick and coarse hair doesn't mean they don't have a perm


----------



## Newtogrow (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a trillion braids in my hair and hopefully I will be able to keep them until the 1st of December. I'm wearing wigs for ps. So I won't have update pics until Dec. But my siggy has my latest pic.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 18, 2010)

GREAT PROCESS LADIES!!!


----------



## Newtogrow (Oct 18, 2010)

Okay, this pic was taken Oct. 5.


----------



## Ijanei (Oct 19, 2010)

How is everyone holding up?


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 19, 2010)

Breaking news, y'all!

So, I haven't been very active in this thread, but I'm still here.  Around the time of the first board updates, I posted some new pics and a few ladies said I should just go 'head and claim it!  But, honestly, I was feeling kinda insecure about my ends.  Every winter, it's the same thing: I have great growth throughout the summer, I'm lovin' my hair, and then- BAM!- winter comes, and my ends start falling like leaves.  Also, going into the winter, I thought I was probably close to a protein overload (because my hair is so fine, I've found it best to use Aphogee 5 min with every wash during the summer).

I took a proactive stance and bought a few things: SAA, hydrolized oats/ wheat/ cottonseed, and honeyquat.  I also cut out the Aphogee for now, not sure if I'll pick it back up this season.  I've been adding the new stuff to my Wen, half a capful of each, for maybe 3 washes (about a week and a half) and I'm already noticing the difference.  

For one, my hair still feels moisturized two days after wash day and I haven't moisturized since it was dry.  (I'm lazy)  Two, I stopped the little bit of breakage I had started to notice.  I don't know what other positive effects I should expect from this, but so far, so good.  

Also, as a general length update, I think I'm in bsb territory, but I haven't straightened in a while.  I'm thinking about getting a set this week, so maybe I'll post pics then (if everything is ok with the system).

HHJ!


----------



## Zedster (Oct 20, 2010)

Bah…my "progress" pictures:




Well, it looks like I might have grown an inch since starting this challenge. I got some shea butter for my birthday in September, so I've been using it on my ends. I'm also trying to finish up my DC mix of avocado, grapeseed oil, shea butter, and water, so maybe trying something different will help get my growth on!


----------



## jwhitley6 (Oct 20, 2010)

I haven't written and update in a long time.  Anyway, I'm still on track for APL by Dec 2010.  I would say I'm about an inch away.  I've had to trim a little as my hair in the back is very coily and dry.  I get SSK and splits easily there.  I've been trying braidouts on blowdried hair and I think that has been helping some.  I've been good with my supplements: MSM, B-complex, Anti-oxident blend, Egg Protein shakes and Hempseed oil.  Also, I've been using the Kimmaytube leave-in with Giovanni Direct and Alba Botanica leave-in. 

I'll post pics soon.


----------



## grow (Oct 20, 2010)

afrochique said:


> Hey guys,
> Here are my pic updates. I had trouble uploading my new pics here so I revived my Fotki.
> June 2010: last relaxer
> Oct 2010: 16 wks post Beginning album | Afrochique | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.



afrochique, YOU GOT SOME GREAT PROGRESS HUN!!!

look where you've come from june 2009 to now!

just AMAZING!!!

i particularly like that ng shot you have in your fotki!!!!

there's sooooooo much ng and it's in great condition, too!!!

you're really making alot of progress and it's great to see!!!!


CONGRATULATIONS LADIES!!!! i haven't been on in a bit, but it sure is nice to come back and see all this wonderful progress going on!!!!

keep those pictures coming as it is great to see the effort paying off in great results!!!!

KUTGW LADIES!!!!!!!


----------



## afrochique (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Grow! Miss seeing your inspiration in here.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 22, 2010)

I DID IT!!!​:creatures:2cool::reddancer:


:thatsall:​


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 22, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> I DID IT!!!​:creatures:2cool::reddancer:
> 
> 
> :thatsall:​


 
CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## Ijanei (Oct 23, 2010)

topnotch1010 yaaay....congrats


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 23, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Will you be relaxing soon goodmorningruby? You shoul dhave some serious length by now.


 
Oops,wish I had seen this post sooner. I'm doing a touch up today.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 23, 2010)

*Topnotch1010* Congrats!! Job well done!


----------



## Evo-ny (Oct 23, 2010)

Forgot to add my September update! I relaxed on September 18th after a 5 month stretch.



Evo-ny said:


> Start of the journey (Dec 09):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And my belated September check in, sorry so late!:





As of _right now_, I think I can barely claim APL, but I'm on a no heat challenge until our next (and very last!) check in! According to my sig, that's less than 2 months away ladies! We're almost there!

Grats to everyone who's made it already, this year has gone by so fast and I've learned so much! Thanks, y'all!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 23, 2010)

^^ Even though your arms are up and that makes it a little harder to tell, I think you made it! Congrats!


----------



## Evo-ny (Oct 23, 2010)

I need to find a better way to take pictures!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 23, 2010)

evo-ny: it looks like you made it, CONGRATS! i also need to find a better way to take pictures of my hair.


----------



## grow (Oct 24, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> I DID IT!!!​:creatures:2cool::reddancer:
> 
> 
> :thatsall:​




CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grow (Oct 24, 2010)

Evo-ny said:


> Forgot to add my September update! I relaxed on September 18th after a 5 month stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## LushLox (Oct 24, 2010)

topnotch1010

Well done lady, keep going!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 24, 2010)

congratulations to @topnotch1010 & @Evo-ny! 

Quick hair update: 
I braided my hair last weekend, and conditioned my braids this weekend.
The weather is getting colder, and airdrying/rollersetting take too much time.
My hair takes all day to dry, any suggestions for dealing with this without using direct heat?

Couldn't update my pictures yesterday since the site was down again.. 

click for larger pictures, more can be found in my fotki!

starting out








taking a break, covering up the unfinished sections






finished!








I used a little less than one bag of Auntie Lizzie, in colour 2.
I plan on leaving them in until Christmas break.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 25, 2010)

*Esi*, how about blowdrying on a cool setting? I do that sometimes (once a mth) to avoid knots and tangles during my transition. I blowdry to about 70% dry.


----------



## chasturner84 (Oct 25, 2010)

topnotch1010 CONGRATS!!!!!!!

The rest of you ladies are moving right along. Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you and I agree, everyone is making GREAT progress!!chasturner84 , gawjus!! I can't wait to have a ponytail like yours!



chasturner84 said:


> @topnotch1010 CONGRATS!!!!!!!
> 
> The rest of you ladies are moving right along. Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## chasturner84 (Oct 25, 2010)

Trust me, Top, you don't have much longer to go. Your thickness is AMAZING!


----------



## s1b000 (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats on your success!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 25, 2010)

It's great to see everyone doing well!   I already know I'm not going to make it this year.   I had very slow growth this year and shedding earlier in the year after the pregnancy.   

You girls rock!   Do it!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 25, 2010)

afrochique, I think that might work.
Do you use an attachment to stretch your hair?
Or a round brush?
I'm not very good with blow-drying haha. 

How do you style your hair after blow-drying?


----------



## Melaninme (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello Ladies!

I've been MIA for a while, but I'm making some progress that I wanted to share. Although I've been eating right, I haven't been doing much of anything else to aide in growth (no scalp massages, applying serum, etc...). Can't seem to find any me time.

With only two months remaining, startling tonight, I'm back to taking care of business. Hope to have pictures of APL by December 31st.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 26, 2010)

Touch up went well. I made a lot of progress. Co-washing and wet bunning was good to me.

Also, Sabino Moisture Block Original is hands down the best serum I have ever used.


----------



## afrochique (Oct 27, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> @afrochique, I think that might work.
> Do you use an attachment to stretch your hair?
> Or a round brush?
> I'm not very good with blow-drying haha.
> ...



My blow dry came with an attachment so I just use that. (Round brush? Not with my now 4 mth growth!).  After blowdrying, I braid my hair into 10 big braids ready for my wig. Or I make one braid and tuck it in overnight and make a bun the next day.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey Ladies...Just wanted to give you some positive vibes!!!! 9 weeks and counting!!!


----------



## MissHoney26 (Oct 30, 2010)

i'm getting so excited  i'm going back to half wigs till dec & my hair does so much better when it's left alone!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2010)

Asha97 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I've been MIA for a while, but I'm making some progress that I wanted to share. Although I've been eating right, I haven't been doing much of anything else to aide in growth (no scalp massages, applying serum, etc...). Can't seem to find any me time.
> 
> ...


 
Lookin' good Asha97. Looks like you will make too. Good luck.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh by the way, just thought I'd mention that I am a lot closer to APL than I originally thought. I am about 2 inches away from APL now and unless I grow at least an inch a month for the next 2 months, I won't get there. I am praying that I reach it by December 2010 however.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Nov 1, 2010)

So ladies I am gonna start cowashing 1-2 times a week. I want to wear my real hair down for my b-day in a few wks but I am suppose to be on a no direct heat for the next few months and I need heat to flatten out these roots since I am texlaxed. I dont know what to do. I was considering buying some bobraz and have a wig made. I have updated my siggy with a line on the pic so I can see how far I am from APL looks less than .50 inch.


----------



## manter26 (Nov 1, 2010)

I haven't done an actual comparison, so here goes:
June vs Oct 30, 2010






arms raised looks longer





now- after trim.

i plan on keeping it straight for a few more weeks so i won't be putting anything in it. i think i'll stick with march 2011 as my final deadline for apl, it will be my 2 yr since last relaxer mark.

i've been chasing apl since i joined the board back in 2008, so to finally make it in 2011 will feel good.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi ladies!! I had to drop out of the challenge due to cutting my hair, but I had to share my progress with you guys. 

Check out my progress in my siggy.

I am very excited that my regimen has been working. Good luck ladies!


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 1, 2010)

PrissyMiss You've made some fantastic progress in 2 months! Keep it up!


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 1, 2010)

I dont think I'm going to be full APL, but I think that I have some hairs touching there now, so we'll see how long the others get by then.

I'll have my mom take pics when I go home over Xmas


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 7, 2010)

no entries in six days? 

i'm not doing much, trying to moisturize my braids daily.
i'm using aphogee keratin&green tea, infusium leave-in moisturizer, and surge.


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 8, 2010)

hey hey!!
i really don't think i'll be making APL this year, but ah well. there's always the next year.
my hair's been doing pretty well, i think. i've been keeping it really simple, it's weaved up so i just DC and shampoo once a week, keep my scalp oiled and i'm good.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 8, 2010)

nothing new is going with my hair..... i still have my braids in i won't be taking them down until thanksgiving break and i'm looking forward to being APL then (wink wink). i grease my braids with dr. miracles and sulfur 8 so i feel the tingles and hope its works.


----------



## Ijanei (Nov 13, 2010)

PrissyMiss great progress within that short amount of time. ur almost there manter26 This thread needs revived for encouragement towards the end of the year. I damn sure know I need it. I'm hoping that I gain at lease an inch before the year is done. That right side breakage is irritating and still not thickening up. But this Left side is slightly below apl while the right is still SL


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 16, 2010)

Where is everyone?????? I need updates ladies!!!!


----------



## manter26 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> PrissyMiss great progress within that short amount of time. ur almost there manter26 This thread needs revived for encouragement towards the end of the year. I damn sure know I need it. I'm hoping that I gain at lease an inch before the year is done. That right side breakage is irritating and still not thickening up. But this Left side is slightly below apl while the right is still SL



Thanks for the encouragement. I think we all need to be reminded we need to have patience... I haven't had long hair since middle school. It's not going to happen over night. 2011 will be my year.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 16, 2010)

Ladies, don't give up...6 1/2 more weeks and guess what...even if you don't make it, there's always next year!!!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have been wigging it since my last update. I am going get my hair flat ironed next wk since I have a salon visit. I need a dusting on my ends but I may hold off since APL is sooo close....lol


----------



## Melaninme (Nov 16, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Lookin' good Asha97. Looks like you will make too. Good luck.


 
Thank you.  I keep wanting to check it every week now as we fast approach December.  I will straighten my hair during the second or third week of December and hopefully, I'll be amazed!


----------



## Ijanei (Nov 17, 2010)

Um sorry to inform you all but I WILL be trimming my hair back to SL. The ends are too see through. I am getting a sew-in this weekend so I'm wondering if I should wait to trim or do it now


----------



## bellesocialite (Nov 17, 2010)

I flat ironed my hair last Thursday. I didn't get the roots really well but it looks like I may closing in on APL! I'll be relaxing next week at 16 weeks post. Hopefully I'll be APL. We shall see.


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Um sorry to inform you all but I WILL be trimming my hair back to SL. The ends are too see through. I am getting a sew-in this weekend so I'm wondering if I should wait to trim or do it now


 
I think that you should trim now so that you will have a better idea of how much growth you got while wearing your sew in.


----------



## Ijanei (Nov 19, 2010)

@chast true true, but now that I flat ironed my hair, it doesnt look bad. No progress in length yet, which sucks. That little piece is still hanging down and the other side is still up (siggy pic, I'm still the same length )


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 19, 2010)

When I take my pictures in Dec. I should be APL after my touch up.


----------



## Ijanei (Nov 19, 2010)

Highly Favored8 said:


> When I take my pictures in Dec. I should be APL after my touch up.




  Congrats. Can't wait for the pics HF!

SN: speaking of pics...Chaaaast, anymore of your ponytail


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 19, 2010)

[email protected] Ijanei. No, I don't have more pics of my ponytail!! 
I really hope that you soon figure out what's keeping you stuck between SL and APL...it's really strange erplexed


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 20, 2010)

My silk wrap is a hot mess but I made it! Whoo hoo!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 21, 2010)

@nappystorm CONGRATS, JUST WAIT UNTIL YOU PRESSED IT OR FLAT IRON IT, IT'S GOING TO BE THICK AND GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 21, 2010)

my latest length check & things are starting to look up. i can say i'm all most there.


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm still in braids and wearing wigs! Just ordered three more!!! I will be in braids until the New Year.


----------



## Ijanei (Nov 23, 2010)

As u guys can see in my siggy, NOTHING has changed. what gives? and that long piece is really beginning to get on my last freakin nerve. Any suggestions? I'm about to chop it off


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Nov 24, 2010)

I am almost there, some of my strands are dangling at APL but i cant claim it just yet...lol... I just noticed I had some breakage and in need of a trim. I may hold out until december for a trim so i can try to get a smidget pass APL and then trim back to APL. I am 7.5wks post


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2010)

Congrats to all those ladies who have either reached their APL goals or are less than an inch there. I hope to say this also within the next 3-6 months or so.


----------



## Ijanei (Nov 29, 2010)

Well ladies...I will be in this challenge again next year. I cut my hair back to even SL due to the uneven ends. The one side as I stated was apl the other side was a little below SL. It drove me crazy so I cut and actually please with the results. I will post a picture tomorrow. Congrats to those who have made it so far and those to come


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 4, 2010)

i wanna be APL already, man!! 
but um, i highly doubt i will make it by the end of this year.


----------



## Newtogrow (Dec 4, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> i wanna be APL already, man!!
> but um, i highly doubt i will make it by the end of this year.



I'm with you, I don't think I will make it either~ but we will keep trekking along!!!!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Dec 4, 2010)

I might be APL right now, I'm not too sure. I'm going to see whenever I take this weave out this month


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm with both of you ladies soooo don't feel bad. we can stick together for through the new year


----------



## Evo-ny (Dec 5, 2010)

Scheduled my appointment for the 17th, we'll see then if I'm there or not. I've been shedding a LOT lately, so I'm a bit worried.  BUT!! Regardless of the outcome, I know my hair is 23 billion times more healthier than it was this time last year!

I still can't believe it's been a whole year! I have learned so much! Not to mention bought so much as well!  Keep growing, ladies! And I hope to see you all in BSL/MBL 2011!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 5, 2010)

Four more weeks...


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 5, 2010)

Ladies, I don't think I am going to make it by the end of the year. I have like 2 inches to go so oh well. I am in nubian twists so I can't show the little bit of progress I did get anyways. To the ladies that made it Congrats to you. To the ladies still trying to make we will make it next year!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm really unsure of my length right now haha, my hair's been in braids for the past couple of months.
i think i might do a length check at the end of december to satisfy my curiosity.

just wanted to send some positive vibes to ijanei.
you *will* be apl next year, i'm sure of it!


----------



## bellesocialite (Dec 5, 2010)

I posted my latest update pic here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...r-2011-length-predictions-3.html#post12312294

I don't think I'll be making APL this year but I'm very happy that I'm close.


----------



## diadall (Dec 7, 2010)

I am SL trying to get to APL.  How did you ladies get over the SL hump?


----------



## shasha8685 (Dec 7, 2010)

^^^ I protective styled like crazy. I rarely wore my hair out and I rarely used heat. I stayed in braids and phony ponies for the most part.


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 7, 2010)

diadall said:


> I am SL trying to get to APL. *How did you ladies get over the SL hump*?


 
I wore my hair in low mani styles once I became full SL and started stretching. Once my hair got longer (like 2" below SL) I started bunning only and went heat free. The stretches were easier when I bunned because I would only comb my hair once/wk and made it to APL without driving myself insane. You just have to leave your hair alone. (or that's what worked for me)


----------



## Melaninme (Dec 7, 2010)

Ladies...question...do we have until the end of the year to reach this goal?


----------



## bellesocialite (Dec 7, 2010)

diadall said:


> I am SL trying to get to APL.  How did you ladies get over the SL hump?


Protective styling (mainly wigs), no heat, and frequent co washing.


----------



## diadall (Dec 7, 2010)

^I am cowashing daily and putting it right back in a bun every morning.  I am trying to stay motivated but today I saw some great hair out in these streets.  It made me miss my little old hair.


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 7, 2010)

Asha97 said:


> Ladies...question...do we have until the end of the year to reach this goal?


 
As far as this challenge, yes, until Dec 31st. But girl, you reach it when you reach it. Just stay motivated!


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 7, 2010)

diadall said:


> ^I am cowashing daily and putting it right back in a bun every morning. I am trying to stay motivated but today I saw some great hair out in these streets. It made me wish my little old hair.


 
Oooo I wish I could CW daily  because I LOVE IT! It's just a bit too much manipulation for my fragile strands...I'd wash my hair right down the drain


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 7, 2010)

okay, ladies...i'm about to flatiron and length check. i'm positive i'm not APL, because that couldn't be possible  but we'll see just how far away i am...


----------



## diadall (Dec 7, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Oooo I wish I could CW daily  because I LOVE IT! It's just a bit too much manipulation for my fragile strands...I'd wash my hair right down the drain



I think my hair likes it. I live in Florida and its not as cold yet although this week is a bit chilly.  Since I go from garage to garage its okay.  

I have heard of other women cowashing daily.  I detangle in the shower and I may get 1 or 2 hairs in my Denman.  When I flat iron in January I will be able to see if I have done any damage.  I hope not.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Dec 7, 2010)

I think I might make it...at least in the back -_-






My hair is responding more to keeping it in single braids with my OWN hair vs twists...


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2010)

How are ya'll doing today?


----------



## Evo-ny (Dec 11, 2010)

Getting nervous! The big final flatironing is only six days away, but I'm afraid that this is the time that my hairdresser goes from a "perfect duster" stylist to a scissor happy one. I know I'm going to need a tiny trim to even up the ends, and I know she's the best and only one for the job, but you always hear about those horror stories, you know?


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 15, 2010)

Good grief! Where is everyone? How's everyone's hair doing?


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 17, 2010)

I feel like a freakin idiot. I should have listened to everyone when you all said dont chop off those ends. Looking back at the pics, they were not really that bad. Dammit. But now everything is evened out and will update in 2wks with pics. 
Is everyone okay? @chast @grow


----------



## MissHoney26 (Dec 17, 2010)

http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k566/Classydiva1326/2010-12-15020512.jpg 
Posting from my phone but here is my update! Im happy about the progress!


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 17, 2010)

you're pretty much there ^^ congrats


----------



## Nixx22jam (Dec 17, 2010)

MissHoney26 said:


> http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k566/Classydiva1326/2010-12-15020512.jpg
> Posting from my phone but here is my update! Im happy about the progress!


  Congrats your hair looks nice and you have made it!


Im not sure if i have I have stretched my twists i think i have but looking at ur hair im not sure theres no way. Im not straighteening my hair till march tho so hopefully by then.


----------



## MissHoney26 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> I feel like a freakin idiot. I should have listened to everyone when you all said dont chop off those ends. Looking back at the pics, they were not really that bad. Dammit. But now everything is evened out and will update in 2wks with pics.
> *Is everyone okay?* *@chast @grow*


 
I'm doing well! I just bought my first wig (half) and I am in love! It's called Yasmine by Outre. It was originally a wavy MBL wig but I cut it to APL and it will definitely help get me through my next stretch which will prob be 6 months (I'm going to try to stretch all the way through the first half of the HYH challenge)...I can't wait!!!

Where the heck is grow?


----------



## Evo-ny (Dec 18, 2010)

December 2009: The beginning of the journey!





This year went by amazingly fast, I can't believe it! I tied up my flat iron, dumped my hair extensions, and said a final goodbye to my overpriced underinformed BSS. Basically for 2010 I wore my hair in an ugly bun, only flat ironing (and then later rollersetting) on special occasions. I hate the way I look with my hair pulled back, but I figured that if PSing really did work, then it would totally be worth it.

Well, today was the day! When I sat down and took my hair out of its bun, my flat-ironist asked me if I was wearing a weave!  <- that was me grinning my *** off, couldn't help it!

After a TINY trim to get rid of the straggly ends, this is the result:






Woohoo!! Just _*barely *_made it! The weird thing is that I've worn most of my weaves at this length, but now that it's my own hair it still feels short! 

See you at BSL 2011!


----------



## LaFaraona (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, I did not make it. I was having and still having some breakage for the last 3 months. I am a little past SL now. If all goes well and I am able to stop the breakage I should be between BSL and MBL come December 2011.


----------



## Newtogrow (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay, so I will be taking my braids out after Christmas and will flat iron my hair for length check. I don't think I will make it but it will be nice to see how my hair has faired under the wigs for the last several months. XXing fingers!!


----------



## MsSonya (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats *MissHoney26* and* Evo-Ny*! Looking good. And to everyone else that reached their goals. 
Even though I didnt make APL, I am happy with my hair progress. I am hoping to reach it by June2011 or Aug. I feel that once I get over the damage, I will start to see progress.
Off to find an APL 2011 challenge......or will we just continue this one? (cough)


----------



## afrochique (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi ladies!
I am not good at taking pics by myself, so I hope this works. I am trying to stay away from heat as much as possible so only flat-ironed a small section. HHG!!
Dec 2010 vs June 2010


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats to all of my fellow grads!! We did it!! YAY!!

To those who didn't make it, don't get discouraged. This is a life long process. You'll probably get there next year and might even meet us at BSL 2011. It's not over yet!!

Great job everyone!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 19, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> Congrats to all of my fellow grads!! We did it!! YAY!!
> 
> To those who didn't make it, don't get discouraged. This is a life long process. You'll probably get there next year and might even meet us at BSL 2011. It's not over yet!!
> 
> ...



Top, I'm looking at your siggy and you had a supersonic growth year!  A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!


----------



## Mystic (Dec 19, 2010)

I did a couple trims along the way but I made APL, finally.

*December 2009:*




*December 2010:*


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

Mystic, you made it!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 19, 2010)

Ladies.......

12 more days to get all the growth you can get for 2010

Good Luck !!!!


----------



## shasha8685 (Dec 19, 2010)

I  just made APL in October but it has grown some since then. So here is my end of year pic:


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

^^^^Great, great, great progress 

I love Year End Reveals!!!


----------



## diadall (Dec 19, 2010)

Mystic said:


> I did a couple trims along the way but I made APL, finally.
> 
> *December 2009:*
> 
> ...



I like this shirt.  Now I really see the distance between SL and APL.  Congrats!


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 19, 2010)

diadall said:


> I like this shirt.  Now I really see the distance between SL and APL.  Congrats!



I like this shirt too! SL-APL looks like a beast!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thx Chas!! I'm trying to grow up to be like you!!




shasha8685 said:


> I  just made APL in October but it has grown some since then. So here is my end of year pic:



Shasha!! Woooooooooohooooooooo!! Beautiful! You've had awesome growth!!



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 19, 2010)

great progress!


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 19, 2010)

diadall said:


> I like this shirt. Now I really see the distance between SL and APL. Congrats!


 


Your hair is so thick and full.  Great job with your growth.


----------



## GreenD (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey ladies, just checking in. I'm thinking I'll make APL, by the skin of my teeth, but I'll post pics next Friday-ish. I probably won't be happy claiming it until my 2 year nappiversary in March, but then again I may be surprised. We shall see.....


----------



## 3jsmom (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

I have a few hairs grazing APL, I probably won't get there until mid Jan, I am happy that I am close.


----------



## manter26 (Dec 21, 2010)

I know i'm not going to make apl by new years, my extended goal is my 2 yr since last relaxer date- March 2011.

Here's where I'm at now:





(sorry for the flash, best i could do unassisted)

Happy Hair Growing to everyone in the challenge!


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 21, 2010)

Welp, as you already know...APL for me wont happen until around March 2011. I made it but had to trim heavily. Anyway, congrats to those who have already made it.


----------



## afrochique (Dec 21, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Welp, as you already know...APL for me wont happen until around March 2011. I made it but had to trim heavily. Anyway, congrats to those who have already made it.



Ijanei, the most important thing is that your hair is growing!!  

Ladies, I won't be in the hair forum as much next year so I wish you all the best.
Happy Hair Growing!!


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok Ok...If by some miracle I gain something within the next 13 days, I will be back to post again. But this is my update and a lil history (in pics). Hopefully I will be APL by March 2011. 

This was last month cut and color 11-29 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and here is 12-16-10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not sure what I did but I took care of the hair, if you measure from APL it has grown within those 2-3 weeks. 

and here it is from the beginning. You ladies are all encouraging and dealt with my constant "crying" but I really appreciate your efforts. It worked but I was doing too much. Congrats on all your progress and for the future. See you all in the BSL challenge

Remember back in March I was barely SL now I have some type of hair hanging


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 21, 2010)

Keep up the good work Ijanei!!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 21, 2010)

I will be updating this weekend once I wash and flat iron. I still have not gone in for a much needed trim so if I am APL, once I get a trim I think I may be back grazing.


----------



## eocceas (Dec 23, 2010)

I may have made it!...lentgh check on Shrunken hair. But I am just ecstatic about the progress over the this past year. This has truly been a learning experience  and quite an accomplishment.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 23, 2010)

i love your hair in pictures 3 and 4




eocceas said:


> I may have made it!...lentgh check on Shrunken hair. But I am just ecstatic about the progress over the this past year. This has truly been a learning experience  and quite an accomplishment.


----------



## MsSonya (Dec 23, 2010)

^^ Beautiful hair, eeoccas. Everyone is looking good. Looking forward to a great 'hair growing' year.
Dont laugh I had a looong day!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am not sure if I can claim APL since it looks like most of my hair is grazing APL. I will be going in for a trim in 2wks so I wont be able to meet my goal maybe until April 2011 since I am such a slow grower.

Starting pic


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Ladies! Well, we're only a few days from 2011 and I thought I should post my progress from 2010. I'm pretty pleased with where I am at this point in my journey. 

Dec 2009:





Dec 2010:





Full APL feels pretty darn good and my hair has never been healthier  Good luck to everyone in 2011!!!


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 27, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Hey Ladies! Well, we're only a few days from 2011 and I thought I should post my progress from 2010. I'm pretty pleased with where I am at this point in my journey.
> 
> Dec 2009:
> 
> ...



Your hair looks beautiful and so healthy! Great job


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 27, 2010)

Day is the 27th, 


Then there's the 28th 29th, 30th, and the 31st is the day of the reveals..... 


Hurry up days!!!!


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 28, 2010)

I noticed @ms.tatiana is waiting for the reveals in just about every thread  Dont worry, so am I . cant wait until the 31st gets here.


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 28, 2010)

@chast congrats you have wonderful progress. I knew you could do it (I'm still dreaming about that pony tail pic)


----------



## MsSonya (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats to everyone that made it! 
I am off to APL 2011 thread, hopefully I can grow and retain, after tweaking my regimen and learning my hair for this past year. 
I will blame it on my diet and stress. The back of my hair stretched is almost there, but it so thin. Seems like my hair is in the same place it was last year.  But I have learned alot.
HHG


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 28, 2010)

chas your hair is beautiful


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Dec 28, 2010)

It didn't happen for me this year, unfortunately . Still shoulder length. Stubborn hair.


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 28, 2010)

MsSonya said:


> Congrats to everyone that made it!
> I am off to APL 2011 thread, hopefully I can grow and retain, after tweaking my regimen and learning my hair for this past year.
> I will blame it on my *diet and stress*. The back of my hair stretched is almost there, but it so thin. Seems like my hair is in the same place it was last year. But I have learned alot.
> HHG


 
Stress is a killer for my hair. It will shed like crazy when I have a lot going on.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 28, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> I noticed @ms.tatiana is waiting for the reveals in just about every thread  Dont worry, so am I . cant wait until the 31st gets here.


 


i know, i know lol we are so bad but i can't wait


----------



## ellehair (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I know i've been MIA but i glad to say i made APL!! I am 2 months post relaxer but from the pics of freshly washed hair, i can claim it and a little beyond once i relax next month!!! Im so excited, and look forward to seeing you all in the BSB challenge


----------



## GreenD (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi ladies!! Here a pic of my hair straightened that I started last night and finished this morning.  (**I will never blow dry my hair again, not a good experience).

Anywho, I guess you all can be the judge. I think I just barely scrapped it, but as I mentioned before I probably won't really claim it until my 2 year nappiversary in March 2011. I also trimmed 1/2 inch off, so I'll post pics of that later.

It's been real, and I'll see some of you in the APL 2011 challenge as well as the BSL 2011 challenge.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 31, 2010)

eocceas said:


> I may have made it!...lentgh check on Shrunken hair. But I am just ecstatic about the progress over the this past year. This has truly been a learning experience  and quite an accomplishment.



are you serious about your siggy ?? erase me thiiiiiis !! you're no more at  neck length 

beautiful growth and I also very like pic 3 and 4 !!!!


----------



## djanae (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Ladies, 

I think I've finally made it!! 

As you can see, my hair is layered (u can see where the hair has a natural flip), but my longest layer is probably an inch past APL at this point. 

I was grazing at the last update,and was hoping everything stayed on track. 

Now for BSL in 2011...

Woot Woot!! lol


----------



## Nya33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Congrats to everybody who made it!

My 2010 hair journey has been a trip, so im back to basics and will be now joining the shoulder length challenge. Apl will have to wait again!


----------



## ellehair (Jan 5, 2011)

??? where are all the updates for this challenge.. Come on ladies, where r u??


----------



## Bnster (Jan 8, 2011)

Bumping. I am going to wash my hair on Sunday and take my pics for this thread. I made APL and I have lots of new growth. Also I needed to get prepared, I got my eyebrows done today so I can replace those pics I took last week. This is going on internet you know.

Okay updating my status.





My hair needs evening out, so I don't really like this picture.  
Below is how my hair looks like when it's curled up after a few days protective styling and bagging at night. Looks better but doesn't look like APL. 
Pic taken Jan 12 2011 - Oh I am almost 13 weeks post in these pics as well, so hopefully it is a little longer I didn't straighten the roots really good.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 16, 2011)

Bumping for more updates.


----------



## Melaninme (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay, I'm a little late, but better late than never.
I like to wear my hair ini curls, thus I had to pull out a piece to show actual length. Happy hair growing everyone!




Let me see if I can make this a thumbnail so it's not so big.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Jan 26, 2011)

*love* the volume!



Asha97 said:


> Okay, I'm a little late, but better late than never.
> I like to wear my hair ini curls, thus I had to pull out a piece to show actual length. Happy hair growing everyone!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Jan 26, 2011)

Congratulations to those who made it. I didn't make it. I hope I'll make it by Dec 31 2011.


----------



## Melaninme (Jan 27, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> *love* the volume!


 Thank you.


----------

